#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-30
* Nafallo ponders if that should be gajims fault, or gnome-keyrings...
<ubotu> New bug: #129137 in mythtv (multiverse) "fails to connect to mysql database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129137
<ubotu> New bug: #129138 in evolution (main) "unable to filter with 'date received before 1 month ago'" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129138
<ubotu> New bug: #129139 in f-spot (main) "Illogical default ordering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129139
<ubotu> New bug: #129140 in gnome-utils (main) "[Gutsy]  Baobab: "Could not find a Trash folder on this system"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129140
<ubotu> New bug: #129142 in rss-glx (main) "Really Slick Screensavers use 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129142
<ubotu> New bug: #129143 in Ubuntu "reiserfs filesystem gets corrupted after shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129143
<ubotu> New bug: #129144 in evolution (main) "error using gmail account. Configuration issue." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129144
<ubotu> New bug: #129145 in apparmor (main) "Add Rhythmbox AppArmor Profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129145
<ubotu> New bug: #129147 in beagle (main) "package beagle-backend-evolution 0.2.17-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129147
<ubotu> New bug: #129148 in Ubuntu "Workspace switcher applet has no Number of workspaces combo box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129148
<ubotu> New bug: #129149 in tilp2 (universe) "[TILP2]  Failed to open Usb device." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129149
<ubotu> New bug: #129150 in Ubuntu "Cannot set DNS provided by my ISP/Question 8949" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129150
<ubotu> New bug: #129151 in glibc (main) "X fails to start [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129151
<ubotu> New bug: #129152 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot set number or name of workspaces from workspace switcher applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129152
<ubotu> New bug: #129153 in synaptic (main) "synaptic does not remove file and I cannot down loan updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129153
<ubotu> New bug: #129154 in sgt-puzzles (universe) "Very outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129154
<ubotu> New bug: #129155 in Ubuntu "totem uses 90-100% cpu resources for several minutes GA-965G-DS3 gigabyte motherboard mp3 playback skipping while its eating resources" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129155
<ubotu> New bug: #129158 in synaptic (main) "E: brscan2: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129158
<ubotu> New bug: #129160 in network-manager (main) "Unless all entries but lo related ones are commented out from /etc/network/interfaces network manager does not show a wifi icon and therefore does not allow you to connect to wpa encryted networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129160
<ubotu> New bug: #129161 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[Gutsy]  Channel tabs in Konversation are hard to read" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129161
<ubotu> New bug: #129163 in update-manager (main) "edgy upgrade fails: "could not initiate dbus"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129163
<ubotu> New bug: #129164 in gnome-panel (main) "Would like a timer on <Dim display when idle>" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129164
<ubotu> New bug: #129165 in Ubuntu "smbclient segfaults with smb server version 1.9.16p11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129165
<ubotu> New bug: #129166 in Ubuntu "power manager icon bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129166
<ubotu> New bug: #129167 in easytag (universe) "in easytag, updating tags from CDDB doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129167
<ubotu> New bug: #129168 in apport (main) "package apport 0.93 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129168
<ubotu> New bug: #129169 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "package python-launchpad-bugs 0.2~r38 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129169
<ubotu> New bug: #129170 in nautilus (main) "package nautilus-data 1:2.19.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129170
<ubotu> New bug: #129172 in linux-meta (main) "kernel performance is *very* slow with 8GB RAM on AMD64. 6GB is fine. kernel 2.6.22-8 x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129172
<ubotu> New bug: #129173 in mozilla-firefox (main) "hidden inputs are rendered when display:block" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129173
<ubotu> New bug: #129174 in openoffice.org (main) "Changing to some icon themes in Ubuntu 7.04 causes button icons to disappear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129174
<ubotu> New bug: #129176 in Ubuntu "no audio for Lenovo F41G with intel HD audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129176
<ubotu> New bug: #129177 in audacity (universe) "audacity 1.3.x crashing on load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129177
<uavstrebe> hey guys i'm getting pci bios bug 81? anyone have any insight?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81 in rosetta "message 'A system error occurred' when updating a po file" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81
<uavstrebe> i've seen that one and i don't think it my issue
<uavstrebe> any humans have suggestions?
<lousygarua> hello, why can't i close a bug which i found not so buggy?
<crimsun> more context, please?
<lousygarua> bug 129174
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129174 in openoffice.org "Changing to some icon themes in Ubuntu 7.04 causes button icons to disappear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129174
<lousygarua> do i have to be in a certain bug triage group in order to mark bugs as closed/invalid/whatever?
<crimsun> that's not an invalid bug
<crimsun> although you may not consider it a critical/high priority one, it certain presents an inconsistent (i.e., usability) bug
<lousygarua> its title might need to changed
<crimsun> certainly^
<crimsun> so change the Description/Summary
<lousygarua> ok, thanks
<lousygarua> what about other bugs? i dont' remember i could ever mark any bug as closed. am i being extremly stupid or what?
<crimsun> what's the status error you receive?
<crimsun> AFAIR you only need to be a member of a special team to change Importance, not Status
<crimsun> then again, it's a bit difficult for me test
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no, anyone can close a bug
<crimsun> that's what I thought
<Hobbsee> crimsun: of course, if poeple close bugs for no reason at all, then they will get yelled at
<Hobbsee> and if they persist, then i'm assuming that someone will ask for their LP account to be removed, due to abuse
<lousygarua> Hobbsee: so why can't i close a bug? I don't have anything like that on the action panel
<Hobbsee> lousygarua: click on openoffice.org (Ubuntu) and see the dropdown
<crimsun> you don't see "Invalid" or "Won't Fix" in the text dropdown?
<lousygarua> oh, i see that now.
<lousygarua> this is the most hidden dropdown i've ever encountered.
<crimsun> if you think so, file a bug against launchpad
<Hobbsee> i'm kinda glad i'ts semi-hidden - otherwise more people would reject bugs just because tehy can
<lousygarua> i agree, i almost closed this one when i realized i didn't understand correctly what the reporter said
<ubotu> New bug: #129180 in soundkonverter (universe) "Missing dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129180
<yyyy> Hi all. Could some one comment on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/128465. I'm planning to buy the same laptop and concerned about HW support
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128465 in linux-source-2.6.20 "cdrom disappears during Ubuntu Feisty install" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #129183 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  System freeze when bringing up rt2500pci interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129183
<ubotu> New bug: #129184 in ffmpeg2theora (universe) "Crashed on reading input from fifo." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129184
<ubotu> New bug: #129185 in openoffice.org (main) "cell named 'rho' doesn't evaluate correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129185
<ubotu> New bug: #129186 in language-selector (main) "language-selector-qt false success notification" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129186
<yyyy> Hi again, can anybody comment my previous message (regarding the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/128465)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128465 in linux-source-2.6.20 "cdrom disappears during Ubuntu Feisty install" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #129189 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Instant Messaging Documentation: News Readers need more details" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129189
<yyyy> It would be really nice to get some attention from a real human being. If it is not a right place to ask, can someone be so nice and to point me to a correct place? Please?
<ubotu> New bug: #129190 in banshee (universe) "Smart Playlist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129190
<mikkael> i need help: i dont know whether to file a bug or not, since im not sure if my problem with gutsy kicker's trash-applet is caused by me
<ubotu> New bug: #129193 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129193
<ubotu> New bug: #129195 in Ubuntu "Chaintech AV710 does not work in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129195
<mikkael> if i click: "open in a new window", i get a message: Error - KioExec: the location trash:/ is invalid
<mikkael> i manually set dolphin as my default filemanager (by choosing dolphin to open folders)
<mikkael> but manually typing "trash:/" in dolphin works
<ubotu> New bug: #129196 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel panic linux-image-2.6.17-12-server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129196
<ubotu> New bug: #129197 in kdeaddons (main) ""open in a new window" on kickers trash applet doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129197
<ubotu> New bug: #129198 in kdebase (main) "Incomplete translation in the context menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129198
<ubotu> New bug: #129199 in gaim (main) "Gaim "copy link location" in jabber chat log copies extra quote mark" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129199
<ubotu> New bug: #129200 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "C3 and C4 can't be reached. powertop doesn't show C3 and C4." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129200
<Kmos> bug 128585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in Ubuntu "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<Kmos> this one is related to alsa right ?
<seb128> Kmos: likely
<Kmos> seb128: thx
<ubotu> New bug: #126318 in matplotlib ""modules" listing fails in python2.5 command prompt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126318
<ubotu> New bug: #129201 in alsa-driver (main) "Distorted sound with AD1988 via SPDIF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129201
<ubotu> New bug: #129202 in Ubuntu "test" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129202
<ubotu> New bug: #129203 in firefox (main) "Bug #73457 Still Occurs "Firefox is already running, but is not responding"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129203
<ubotu> New bug: #129204 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  nautilus search broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129204
<ubotu> New bug: #129206 in firefox (main) "Selecting text in url bar is really hard and nonintuitive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129206
<ubotu> New bug: #129207 in gnome-keyring (main) "last update of g-k (2.19.6-0ubuntu1) breaks everything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129207
<ubotu> New bug: #129208 in pyrenamer (universe) "Please sync pyrenamer 0.2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129208
<ubotu> New bug: #129209 in samba (main) "segfault in mount.cifs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129209
<ubotu> New bug: #129211 in sendmail (universe) "Merge sendmail 8.14.1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129211
<ubotu> New bug: #129212 in libapache-mod-removeip (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libapache-mod-removeip (1.0b-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129212
<ubotu> New bug: #129213 in linux-meta (main) "Gutsy Regression: ipw3945 Connects To Untrusted Networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129213
<pedro_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #129216 in wide-dhcpv6 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync wide-dhcpv6 (20070507-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129216
<ubotu> New bug: #129218 in f-spot (main) "fatal error when affectating a tag to photos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129218
<ubotu> New bug: #129219 in firefox (main) "Open containing folder should select the downloaded file in the file manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129219
<ubotu> New bug: #129220 in Ubuntu "[Sync request]  Sync warzone2100 (2.1.0~0.svn1436-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129220
<ubotu> New bug: #129221 in haskell-anydbm (universe) "Please sync haskell-anydbm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129221
<ubotu> New bug: #128862 in gnome-applets (main) "trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV in trash_monitor_get_item_count() (dup-of: 123065)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128862
<ubotu> New bug: #129225 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "Please sync swfdec-mozilla (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129225
<ubotu> New bug: #129224 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "resuming from suspend-to-ram doesn't work sometimes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129224
<ubotu> New bug: #129226 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel oops on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129226
<ubotu> New bug: #129227 in wajig (universe) "wajig readme doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129227
<ubotu> New bug: #129228 in log4cxx (universe) "The library and headers should be updated to current svn version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129228
<ubotu> New bug: #129229 in maxdb-7.5.00 (universe) "Please sync maxdb-7.5.00 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129229
<ubotu> New bug: #129230 in industrialtango-theme (main) "Popup notification bar in Firefox is almost invisible when using industrial or industrial-tango GTK theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129230
<ubotu> New bug: #129232 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "please resurrect forgotten 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu3 changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129232
<ubotu> New bug: #129234 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386  install crashed.  I've used the same disk a couple of times and never had any problem." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129234
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, is virtualbox a supported package?
<ubotu> New bug: #129237 in asterisk (universe) "please sync asterisk 1:1.4.9~dfsg-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129237
<asisak> rbs-tito: which virtualbox package? :)
<rbs-tito> just "virtualbox"
<asisak> rbs-tito: where did you get the package?
<rbs-tito> From a bug report "'Unknown Error:'<type'exceptions.SystemError'>' ('E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.')
<rbs-tito> "
<rbs-tito> I've got them to upload their sources list too
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: no
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: it's from the virtualbox website.  there's no ubuntu package for it
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: the virtualbox guys want to submit one theirselves, but havent seemed to have done so yet
<rbs-tito> Hobbsee: Their only unnoffical repository doesn't contain it
<rbs-tito> bug 127281
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127281 in Ubuntu "'update-manager'" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127281
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: they give a link to a .deb
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: so it wouldnt be in a repository
<rbs-tito> Ah
<rbs-tito> Right
<rbs-tito> I get you
<asisak> rbs-tito: it seems to be on the one hand (1) the user's fault (2) not supported anyway.
<Hobbsee> it'd be helpful if it *was* in the repos, though
<rbs-tito> Hobbsee: I'll ask them if they need the package and advise them to uninstall it
<rbs-tito> They have a really weird repository listed too
<rbs-tito> "deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main"
<Hobbsee> goodness only knows what that is
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: i guess they cant tell the upgrade manager to ignore that package, and keep going?
<rbs-tito> Hobbsee: I don't think they even know what virtualbox is
<Hobbsee> well, they did download it...
<rbs-tito> Hobbsee: I'm advising them to uninstall it, update, then reinstall it if they need it
<Hobbsee> that's logical
<asisak> It is not a legal bug report, though.
<Hobbsee> indeed
<rbs-tito> asisak: I know, I'll mark it as invalid when they tell me if it worked
<asisak> rbs-tito: thank you.
<rbs-tito> Do you think I could add bug 127281 to my page on the  wiki as an example of a triaged bug? (I'm preparing a list to try and join the QA team)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127281 in Ubuntu "'update-manager'" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127281
<Hobbsee> should do
<rbs-tito> Man I wish Feisty's doundjuicer wasn't broken
<ubotu> New bug: #129239 in Ubuntu "When VGA out is connected, GDM failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129239
<rbs-tito> Wait
<rbs-tito> There is a fix in proposed
<rbs-tito> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129240 in vte (main) "Vte doesn't underline spaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129240
<ubotu> New bug: #129241 in fvwm-crystal (universe) "fvwm-crystal has iceweasel rather than firefox in its menu system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129241
<ubotu> New bug: #129242 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Incorrect total system memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129242
<ubotu> New bug: #129243 in scim (main) "scim breaks suspend feature" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129243
<ubotu> New bug: #129246 in tex4ht (main) "oolatex is not in PATH and conversion not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129246
<new> any help with USB mounting problem
<new> usb help
<ubotu> New bug: #129251 in debootstrap (main) "xen tools debootstrapped installs lack language-pack-en and locale setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129251
<ubotu> New bug: #129253 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia drivers with 4 GB of RAM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129253
<ubotu> New bug: #129254 in uml-utilities (universe) "uml-utilities conflicts with udev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129254
<ubotu> New bug: #129257 in command-not-found (main) "wrongly sends output to stdout" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129257
<ubotu> New bug: #129260 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "large files become temporarily corrupt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129260
<ubotu> New bug: #129261 in tracker (universe) "tracker documentation does not show tracker.preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129261
<Sunny_Shin> What is the Linux-Image-Server?
<Sunny_Shin> could somebody give me answer?
<ScottK> Sunny_Shin: Try #ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #129262 in firefox (main) "groupwise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129262
<bdmurray> Sunny_Shin: what is the conext for that?
<ubotu> New bug: #129264 in Ubuntu "In the upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy there is no way to connect to internet with my D-Link G624T ethernet modem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129264
<ubotu> New bug: #129263 in Ubuntu "pointer icon running non stop (endless application)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129263
<ubotu> New bug: #129266 in haxe (universe) "Please sync haxe (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129266
<ubotu> New bug: #129047 in drupal (universe) "DRUPAL-SA-2007-017" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129047
<ubotu> New bug: #129048 in drupal (universe) "DRUPAL-SA-2007-018" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129048
<ubotu> New bug: #129070 in iptables (main) "Strange Update of package "iptables"" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129070
<ubotu> New bug: #129267 in paredit-el (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync paredit-el (20-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129267
<ubotu> New bug: #129268 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity fails to mark "to format" a root partition when just changing the mountpoint" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129268
<ubotu> New bug: #129133 in mc (universe) "mc uses predictable temp directory path" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129133
<ubotu> New bug: #129271 in Ubuntu "Cardbus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129271
<ubotu> New bug: #128892 in qemulator (universe) "qemulator.py crashed with TypeError in exists()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128892
<ubotu> New bug: #129272 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GNOME_power_manger calculates Charge_rate_(raw)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129272
<ubotu> New bug: #128878 in Ubuntu "restarted after install and now I have Grub error 2 after stage  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128878
<ubotu> New bug: #129274 in tracker (universe) "tracker-preferences does not show up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129274
<ubotu> New bug: #129275 in gnome-panel (main) "Main Menu -> Edit Menu window: New Menu & New Item buttons do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129275
<ubotu> New bug: #129276 in jabber.py (main) "jabber folder is superfluous and breaks import" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129276
<ubotu> New bug: #129277 in gtk2hs (universe) "[Sync request]  gtk2hs (0.9.11-2) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129277
<ubotu> New bug: #129280 in keepassx (universe) "KeepassX is not associated with .kbd files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129280
<ubotu> New bug: #129283 in erlang (universe) "Merge erlang 11.b.5dfsg (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129283
<ubotu> New bug: #128240 in denyhosts (universe) "DenyHosts fails to restart after a server crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128240
<ubotu> New bug: #129285 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid says mirroring but isn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129285
<udienzMahyuddin> hi all...
<bdmurray> udienzMahyuddin: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #129289 in workrave (main) "[gutsy]  can't switch modes normal/suspended/quiet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129289
<ubotu> New bug: #129290 in python-setuptools (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129290
<ubotu> New bug: #129291 in doxygen (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129291
<ubotu> New bug: #129292 in gdm (main) "gdm package default-display-manager wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129292
<amartolos> hello, i'm having a very long pause at bootup, and then the screen says it's trying to start a system log daemon and there's no [OK]  beside it
<ubotu> New bug: #129293 in Ubuntu "in kubuntu gutsy tribe 3 for x86 on my Dell Inspiron 1150 w/Celeron processor I couldn't download any packages to install over my wireless internet, but I could get onto the Internet using Konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129293
<ubotu> New bug: #129245 in firefox (main) "error ID  OOPS-576C2121  i" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129245
<ubotu> New bug: #129284 in Ubuntu "system freezes while playing  video file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129284
<ubotu> New bug: #129297 in pidgin (main) "new upstream version available 2.1.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129297
<ubotu> New bug: #129301 in gtk2hs (universe) "[FTBFS]  gtk2hs fails to build on Gutsy (amd64)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129301
<tarzeau> i have a bug in ubuntu, and i have a fix, can i get karma when i close it?
<asisak> tarzeau: yes, you can
<asisak> does the bug have an LP-number?
<tarzeau> long play ? i have seen a ubuntu bug number on it, but i can't find it anymore in my launchpad account page -- still searching
<asisak> tarzeau: which package?
<tarzeau> ttf-junicode
<tarzeau> the fix just got uploaded into debian
<asisak> tarzeau: you mean bug 117214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117214 in ttf-junicode "ttf-junicode missing hinting instructions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117214
<tarzeau> asisak: yes
<asisak> tarzeau: you say that xgridfit is available in debian now?
<ubotu> New bug: #129302 in openldap2.3 (main) "New watch file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129302
<ubotu> New bug: #129303 in kdebase (main) "Kmenu mess after feisty update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129303
<ubotu> New bug: #129304 in tuxkart (universe) "Please replace tuxkart with supertuxkart package (or at least mention supertuxkart in package's description)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129304
<tarzeau> asisak: yes, in sid
<tarzeau> asisak: and the ttf-junicode fix is here: http://gnu.ethz.ch/debian/ttf-junicode/ttf-junicode_0.6.15-2.dsc
<tarzeau> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/text/xgridfit
<asisak> tarzeau: then we can sync ttf-junicode
<tarzeau> asisak: great, but will i get one little karma point ?
<asisak> and xgridfit as well
<tarzeau> i only want one karma point
<asisak> tarzeau: that does not works "this way"
<tarzeau> ok what can i do to get just one karma point?
<tarzeau> is negative karma points possible too?
<asisak> I guess xgridfit is not even in ubuntu
<tarzeau> probably, it just went into debian a day or two ago
<tarzeau> i think i have an ubuntu motu account, i just never uploaded anything
<asisak> tarzeau: you don't need that
<asisak> tarzeau: do you have the "requestsync" script installed?
<tarzeau> no, i don't even know what it is
<asisak> then it is hard
<tarzeau> but wait i can install it
<tarzeau> and then?
<asisak> tarzeau: apt-get install devscripts
<asisak> and then file a sync request
<tarzeau> my ubuntu broke (on sparc)
<tarzeau> is this an automatic trigger, or will it need manual intervention from some other person?
<asisak> it files a bug to launchpad
<tarzeau> will that give me karma points?
<asisak> anything you do on Launchpad will earn karma points
<asisak> however, don't do it for karma
<asisak> do it for Ubuntu / yourself / ...
<tarzeau> i sent comments onto bugs, but that didn't give me karma points...
<tarzeau> well i use debian, i'd like to just do it for the software i use (so also ubuntu users can profit)
<asisak> tarzeau: karma is given once a day
<asisak> tarzeau: what is the name of your LP account?
<tarzeau> my comments on those bugs are several weeks or months old
<tarzeau> asisak: https://launchpad.net/~gurkan-linuks ?
<tarzeau> ahh LP=launchpad heh
<ubotu> New bug: #129306 in Ubuntu "SMP kernel installed but only 1 core found (ubuntustudio)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129306
<asisak> tarzeau: I don't know why you don't have karma. You should get some. Just try to triage more bugs ...
<tarzeau> asisak: ok thanks, i'll try
<tarzeau> why did i upload ssh keys, do i get access onto any machine?
<ubotu> New bug: #129308 in bluefish (universe) "Open Advanced, treating directories as files." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129308
<ubotu> New bug: #129309 in kdebase (main) "Default KDM theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129309
<ubotu> New bug: #129310 in lyx (universe) "floating point exception on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129310
<ubotu> New bug: #129312 in bluefish (universe) "Feature request: option to display files in folder list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129312
<ubotu> New bug: #127754 in wengophone (universe) "[gusty]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV: after login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127754
<ubotu> New bug: #127923 in audacity (universe) "[gusty]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in wxSystemSettingsNative::GetColour()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127923
<ubotu> New bug: #129313 in Ubuntu "mic inactive until I select front mic and then mic again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129313
<ubotu> New bug: #129314 in tar (main) "Cannot open tgz archive from FreeBSD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129314
<ubotu> New bug: #129315 in gdm (main) "GNOME-desktop does not lemme log in. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129315
<ubotu> New bug: #129316 in postfix (main) "New watch file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129316
<ubotu> New bug: #129319 in heimdal (universe) "Conflicts in heimdal-servers should be reduced" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129319
<ubotu> New bug: #129321 in drivel "Drivel needs a better Wordpress setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129321
<stevendm> Hi all, I just did my first bug managing action on launchpad. (bug #109108) Could someone confirm if I did this correctly?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109108 in network-manager-pptp "Network Manager VPN Connection blanks /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109108
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> stevendm: Looks reasonable to me.
<stevendm> thanks for checking ScottK,
<stevendm> no other actions needed?
<ScottK> Ideally someone would confirm that the problem is presnt or not on Gutsy, but if you aren'r running it, it's not you that'll do it.
<stevendm> i see
<bdmurray> I haven't looked at the bug yet but is it something that could be tested just by running the desktop CD?
<ubotu> New bug: #129322 in schroot (universe) "please sync schroot (1.1.5-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129322
<ubotu> New bug: #129323 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Veejay 1.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129323
<stevendm> bdmurray: i'm not sure if it could be tested using the desktop cd, you will only need network-manager, network-manager-pptp and  a pptp gateway to connect to
<bdmurray> stevendm: why are you not sure? that does not seem like a whole lot and you can install packages when running the live environment.
<stevendm> well, i wasn't sure about the 'installing in the cd environment' bit, i guess i'll start downloading gutsy :-)
<bdmurray> stevendm: thanks! we would appreciate your testing it a lot.
<ubotu> New bug: #129326 in Ubuntu "Please sync pyip 0.7-1 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129326
<ubotu> New bug: #129324 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[ACPI, Feisty]  Resume attempt results in a spinning dial on black background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129324
<ubotu> New bug: #129328 in Ubuntu "Only one application can use the sound card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129328
<ubotu> New bug: #129331 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  StartUp Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129331
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-31
<ubotu> New bug: #129332 in linux-meta (main) "System hard locked trying to view my webcam twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129332
<ubotu> New bug: #129333 in k3b (main) "k3b won't accept common character encodings for audio cd metadata" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129333
<ubotu> New bug: #129329 in unixcw (universe) "package xcwcp 2.3-6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129329
<ubotu> New bug: #129335 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "f-protinstaller error in progress" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129335
<ubotu> New bug: #129338 in gforge (universe) "package gforge-ldap-openldap 4.5.14-23ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129338
<ubotu> New bug: #129340 in compiz (main) "System slow downs with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129340
<ubotu> New bug: #129341 in bughelper (universe) "bughelper would benefit from the ability to inherit clues from a clue file not named after a package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129341
<ubotu> New bug: #129337 in Ubuntu "Computer suspends after mounting Kingston" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129337
<ubotu> New bug: #129342 in kdebase (main) "KDM ignores Hidden Users list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129342
<ubotu> New bug: #129343 in linux-meta (main) "nvidia driver instantly crashes kernel - gutsy, nvidia-glx-new 1.0.9755" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129343
<ubotu> New bug: #129344 in kdebase (main) "KDM multihead background should default to Each" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129344
<ubotu> New bug: #129345 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Closing tab with flash content, doesn't close flash plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129345
<ubotu> New bug: #129346 in gnome-keyring (main) "Please build and install the new pam module" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129346
<ubotu> New bug: #129347 in Ubuntu "Dazuko errors whilst compiling kernel 2.6.20" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129347
<ubotu> New bug: #129349 in knetworkmanager (main) "column wrap of network listing cuts off all but network name on 1280x768 notebook screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129349
<ubotu> New bug: #129350 in gtk2-engines-murrine (universe) "Synpatic looks ugly with Murrine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129350
<ubotu> New bug: #129351 in Ubuntu "Second-to-largest mouse cursors have a clear line through them." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129351
<ubotu> New bug: #129352 in meld (universe) "Meld fails to display file diff interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129352
<ubotu> New bug: #129353 in keytouch (universe) "Keytouch+Beryl or Compiz in Ubuntu open Windows whitout bars." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129353
<ubotu> New bug: #129361 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Reproducible crash on second resume from hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129361
<ubotu> New bug: #129362 in gnome-control-center (main) "Appearance Preferences window, Desktop Effects tab, is the Enable Desktop Effects button on or off?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129362
<ubotu> New bug: #129363 in Ubuntu "Can't Burn CDs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129363
<ubotu> New bug: #129364 in Ubuntu "Synaptic Package Manager error, re: virtualbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129364
<ubotu> New bug: #129365 in gcl (universe) "Please sync gcl (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129365
<ubotu> New bug: #129367 in Ubuntu ""Dim screen" displayed when not supposed to" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129367
<ubotu> New bug: #129369 in firefox (main) "[Firefox]  security update release 2.0.0.6 available from upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129369
<asisak> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #129371 in drupal (universe) "/usr/share/drupal-5.1/scripts/cron.sh does not process base_url settings correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129371
<ubotu> New bug: #129372 in jabref (multiverse) "jabref shows only a gray window with no widgets when using desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129372
<ubotu> New bug: #129374 in ffmpeg2theora (universe) "Audio and Video out of sync in created files." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129374
<ubotu> New bug: #129375 in Ubuntu "My ip dns in /etc/resolv.conf change automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129375
<ubotu> New bug: #129377 in libapache-mod-python (universe) "libapache-mod-python libraries are installed in /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/mod_python, but it's compiled against 2.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129377
<ubotu> New bug: #129382 in qjackctl (universe) "unable to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129382
<ubotu> New bug: #129383 in Ubuntu "Slow CD ripping (Sound Juicer)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129383
<ubotu> New bug: #129384 in Ubuntu "Transparent gnome panels are not really transparent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129384
<ubotu> New bug: #129385 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[PATCH]  fix for appletouch driver generating unwanted CPU wakeups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129385
<ubotu> New bug: #129386 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects strange behavior (Google Earth, VLC)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129386
<JenFraggle> can anyone help me to get my bughelper working again?  It isn't finding any bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #129388 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[GUTSY]  ACPI: battery state reporting errors since 2.6.22-9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129388
<ubotu> New bug: #129390 in beryl-core (universe) "Windows panel in Beryl doesn't change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129390
<thekorn> JenFraggle: hi, what command-line did you use?
<JenFraggle> thekorn: bughelper -p firefox
<thekorn> did you change the firefox.info?
<JenFraggle> no, it isn't just firefox that I'm getting this with either
<JenFraggle> it would be nice if there weren't any bugs though :o)
<thekorn> YEAH! nice work mozilla-team:
<thekorn> $ bughelper -p firefox
<thekorn> No revisions to pull.
<thekorn> No bugs found.
<thekorn> $ bughelper -p firefox
<thekorn> No revisions to pull.
<thekorn> No bugs found.
<thekorn> JenFraggle: I will have a look at it ...
<JenFraggle> ty
<thekorn> JenFraggle: You are using feisty's bughelper package?
<ubotu> New bug: #129391 in totem (main) "cannot see image for some videos only audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129391
<thekorn> JenFraggle: I will have a look at py-lp-bugs after lunch, I think it's broken in feisty, for now you can have a look at http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/firefox.html
<thekorn> or use the current version from the bazaar-bracnch
<JenFraggle> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #129392 in update-manager (main) ""update-manager -d" in Feisty presents no option to upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129392
<ubotu> New bug: #129393 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver glitch when running a video in an open window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129393
<ubotu> New bug: #129395 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2fsck prints "should never happen" and coredumps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129395
<ubotu> New bug: #129396 in compiz (main) "new windows are put in the background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129396
<ubotu> New bug: #129398 in compiz (main) "compiz fusion freeze, windows key+e then alt-space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129398
<ubotu> New bug: #129400 in xfdesktop (universe) "Windows causes leftovers that sticks on the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129400
<pedro> morning
<Hobbsee> !bughelper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bughelper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #129403 in openoffice.org (main) "white spaces disappear beyond right margin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129403
<ubotu> New bug: #129404 in system-config-kickstart (main) "Partition drives by percentage in Kickstart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129404
<ubotu> New bug: #129405 in wine (universe) "wine crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129405
<ubotu> New bug: #129407 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "r818x.ko missing in  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-8-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129407
<ubotu> New bug: #129409 in ubiquity (main) "Keyboard configuration not set in debconf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129409
<ubotu> New bug: #129410 in Ubuntu "Gutsy upgrade from CD not upgrading sources.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129410
<ubotu> New bug: #129411 in Ubuntu "totem crash on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129411
<coNP> Why do we have [WWW]  tags on the stock responses wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses)? Does we expect, that LP will eventually support them? Otherwise they are only making a bit nicer the wiki page, but are quite ugly on LP IMHO.
<ubotu> New bug: #129413 in Ubuntu "Right mouse button brings up context menu instead of letting me scroll with the mouse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129413
<ubotu> New bug: #129421 in sabayon (main) "sabayon is not purged correctly when uninstalling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129421
<udienzMahyuddin> ok, go to target.....
<ubotu> New bug: #129422 in xchat (universe) "xchat does not support tray balloon notifications by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129422
<ubotu> New bug: #129427 in Ubuntu "no usb mouse on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129427
<ubotu> New bug: #129428 in evolution (main) "Evolution hangs and spits "fff\n" out twice a second on stderr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129428
<ubotu> New bug: #129429 in tracker (universe) "tracker-search-tool does not expand the search results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129429
<ubotu> New bug: #129430 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity: dialog too large for low resolution setups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129430
<ubotu> New bug: #129431 in kdebase (main) "terminal depency in kdm init-script prevents restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129431
<ubotu> New bug: #129432 in Ubuntu "warn on LiveCD/installer startup about low screen resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129432
<ubotu> New bug: #129433 in linux-meta (main) "USB subsystem confuses serial devices with ehci controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129433
<ubotu> New bug: #129434 in gnome-panel (main) "video files have black video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129434
<ubotu> New bug: #129439 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[gutsy]  azureus "Open new torrent(s)" dialog locks up with recent libgtk2.0 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129439
<bddebian> Heya
<ubotu> New bug: #129442 in openoffice.org (main) "direct export into .PDF shows 0 in cells, while cell is formatted as "0" to be supressed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129442
<ubotu> New bug: #129446 in python-central (main) "py_compilefiles crashed with SIGSEGV in PyInt_Fini()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129446
<ubotu> New bug: #129448 in gnome-panel (main) "" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129448
<ubotu> New bug: #127479 in hal "HAL 0.5.9 Internal Error at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127479
<ubotu> New bug: #129450 in Ubuntu "proccess: hald-addon-stor EXTREME CPU USAGE, System blocks completly!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129450
<askand> bug 28585] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 28585 in glibc "getent hosts 192.168.0.1 does not return entry" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28585
<askand> bug 128585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in alsa-driver "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<askand>  what makes bug 128585 incomplete?
<asisak> askand: looking
<gnomefreak> could be for a few reasons since there isnt a way to confirm it yet
<asisak> maybe it is not reproduced by anyone else
<asisak> but I say this only after a quick look
<askand> ok..I was wondering if they need any more info?
<gnomefreak> not sure why marco is still assigned unless he is working on it but alot of sound issues i heard were being pushed to kernel-sound team or something like that
<askand> gnomefreak:  hrm ok..strange..
<ubotu> New bug: #129452 in turbogears (universe) "/usr/bin/tg-admin should specify python2.4 in the shebang line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129452
<bdmurray> askand: it looks complete to me
<askand> bdmurray: ok good
<bdmurray> askand: actually I'm looking at the attachments now
<bdmurray> Ideally dmesg would be run after booting up
<bdmurray> The information in it right now is not very informative
<Kmos> gnomefreak: i assigned to ask for more info
<askand> bdmurray:  oh okej..how do I do that..just run it directly after boot
<bdmurray> askand: yes, that would be greap
<bdmurray> er great!
<Kmos> there is a team for alsa driver ?
<bdmurray> Kmos: ubuntu-audio
<Kmos> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #129456 in wcalc (universe) "Please sync wcalc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129456
<ubotu> New bug: #129460 in urlview (universe) "Please sync urlview (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129460
<ubotu> New bug: #129458 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "lowlatency kernel no longer available, dist-upgrade path unknown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129458
<ubotu> New bug: #129459 in mailman (main) "unnecessary fascsim about qfiles in preinst" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129459
<ubotu> New bug: #129462 in usbmgr (universe) "Please sync usbmgr (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129462
<ubotu> New bug: #129463 in Ubuntu "Bison integrated webcam and ENE card reader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129463
<ubotu> New bug: #129464 in verilog (universe) "Please sync verilog (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129464
<ubotu> New bug: #129465 in xfonts-artwiz (universe) "fonts complaining about not finding a directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129465
<ubotu> New bug: #129469 in mobile-basic-flash (multiverse) "package must build-depend on firefox-dev instead of xulrunner-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129469
<ubotu> New bug: #129472 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when seeking in <=96kbps mp3 files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129472
<ubotu> New bug: #129473 in meta-j2re1.4-mozilla (multiverse) "Adept crashes when installing Firefox+Java" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129473
<ubotu> New bug: #128762 in firefox "Firefox always crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128762
<keescook> bdmurray: what is the right way to triage FTBFS bugs in packages in main?
<bdmurray> keescook: what bug specifically?
<keescook> 127992
<bdmurray> bug 127992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127992 in libgdchart-gd2 "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127992
* pedro is back (gone 00:53:11)
* bdmurray waves to pedro
<pedro> ;-D
<pedro> god is cold in here...
<bdmurray> keescook: I really don't have answer.  What do you think should happen?
<keescook> bdmurray: I imagine it should end up getting milestoned, since we can't have things in main FTBFS
<keescook> but it's not functionally critical, which is why I asked.  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129474 in Ubuntu "Feisty has "old" alsa that is requiered by some soundcards to function correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129474
<ubotu> New bug: #129475 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 (main) "linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-9-rt wrongly depends on linux-image-2.6.22-9-server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129475
<bdmurray> keescook: what about this part | devlibs error: There is no package matching [libgd2-dev]  and noone provides it, please report bug to d-shlibs maintainer
<keescook> bdmurray: yeah, reload (I added a comment about that)
<keescook> I'm not a gd2 expert, so I'm not sure what the right fix is.
<bdmurray> keescook: did it really ftbfs?
<keescook> yup.
<bdmurray> which part is the give away?
<keescook> it compiled, but it did not build a .deb
<keescook> Build finished at 20070731-1038
<keescook> FAILED [dpkg-buildpackage died] 
<keescook> due to:
<keescook> devlibs error: There is no package matching [libgd2-dev]  and noone provides it, please report bug to d-shlibs maintainer
<keescook> make: *** [binary-fixup/libgdchart-gd2-noxpm-dev]  Error 1
<bdmurray> keescook: where do you see that though?
<bdmurray> I don't see it in the report.
<keescook> it's there, maybe 7 lines up from the bottom.
<keescook> the "FAILED" is from my local build -- I was using sbuild not autopkgtest
<bdmurray> Was there a reason you didn't set an importance?
<keescook> bdmurray: because I don't know what it should be set to.  :)
<bdmurray> heh
<bdmurray> Well, I think Medium is appropriate as it "has a severe impact on a non-core application."
<bdmurray> Does that make sense?
<ubotu> New bug: #129478 in firefox (main) "firefox disabled most of the themes and all the add-ons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129478
<keescook> bdmurray: sure, I seem to have tracked down the problem too.  :P
<bdmurray> even better!
<ubotu> New bug: #129480 in openafs (universe) "OpenAFK kernel module won't build with linux-rt kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129480
<ubotu> New bug: #129482 in easytag (universe) "easytag is very very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129482
<ubotu> New bug: #129485 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in preRun()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129485
<ubotu> New bug: #129486 in python-qt4 (main) "PyQt4 file dialog when closed hangs program" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129486
<asisak> What do you think of bug #127616? It seems to be not a bug in xchat.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127616 in xchat-gnome "Can't connect to Aitvaras (Lithuanian IRC) network - first 3 servers doesn't work :(" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127616
<ubotu> New bug: #129488 in lvm2 (main) "insane default readahead settings on device and unused readahead setting in LVM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129488
<ubotu> New bug: #129490 in wine (universe) "Download and run Windows programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129490
<ubotu> New bug: #129493 in totem (main) "Seeking doesn't work in fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129493
<ubotu> New bug: #129495 in Ubuntu "Video Players (VLC, mplayer, totem, etc.) Crash with BadAlloc Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129495
<ubotu> New bug: #129500 in Ubuntu "CAPS LOCK LED STARTS BLINKING AND THE NOTEBOOK CRASH" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129500
<ubotu> New bug: #129501 in gtk2-engines (main) "Clearlooks theme altered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129501
<ubotu> New bug: #129502 in Ubuntu "cannot copy from nokia 5200 mass storage device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129502
<ubotu> New bug: #129506 in Ubuntu "now and then system  delays seconds after each key or mouse actions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129506
<ubotu> New bug: #129507 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome-font-viewer hangs on a selfmade not yet fully implemented font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129507
<ubotu> New bug: #129508 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Crossover office creates uninterruptible process after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129508
<ubotu> New bug: #129510 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  ktoon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129510
<ubotu> New bug: #129511 in gstreamer (universe) "gstreamer fails to play any sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129511
<ubotu> New bug: #126796 in Ubuntu "Buffer I/O error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126796
<ubotu> New bug: #129512 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129512
<ubotu> New bug: #129513 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when opening dialogs (print, prefs, bookmark)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129513
<ubotu> New bug: #129514 in xchat "enable selecting spell check language by channel" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129514
<asisak> !info xchat feisty
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #129515 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[grumpy]  ata errors after resume from suspend on compaq nx7010" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129515
<ubotu> New bug: #129516 in ttf-bitstream-vera (main) "character widths vary in Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129516
<ubotu> New bug: #129518 in glabels (universe) "glabels crashes when switching paper size in template selector dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129518
<ubotu> New bug: #129519 in Ubuntu "kernel update breaks xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129519
<leftcase> hello - I wonder if someone could help me with reporting a bug please
<ubotu> New bug: #129520 in aolserver4 (universe) "Merge aolserver4 4.5.0-10 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129520
<bdmurray> leftcase: sure! what do you need help with?
<leftcase> bdmurray, thanks - I've just reported a bug, but I can't quite figure out which package to assign it as
<leftcase> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/129519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129519 in Ubuntu "kernel update breaks xserver" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #129521 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Todos os email's tm os anexos substitudo por um arquivo que no conta mais em nenhum diretrio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129521
<ubotu> New bug: #129523 in nut (universe) "nut postinst should do more work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129523
<bdmurray> leftcase: could you look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage and see if that is helpful?
<leftcase> bdmurray, thanks - I will
<bdmurray> leftcase: If it isn't let me know and I'll fix it.
<leftcase> bdmurray, thanks - It's Gutsy so according to the wiki page it's linux-source-2.6.22
<leftcase> I've added it as that
<ubotu> New bug: #129524 in mono (main) "Mono Visual Basic Compiler (vbnc) has not been included with v1.2.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129524
<ubotu> New bug: #129525 in bandersnatch (universe) "Sync bandersnatch 0.4-1.2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129525
<bdmurray> leftcase: great! It would also be helpful to know how you went about updating to the newer kernel version
<leftcase> update-manager - should I add that?
<bdmurray> yes and the output of 'dpkg -l linux*' may be helpful too
<leftcase> Okeydoeky
<leftcase> done, thanks for your help
<bdmurray> hrm, why'd he leave?
<bdmurray> he seems to be missing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9
<norsetto> bdmurray: You know Brian, you can be intimidating .....
* ScottK really regrets missing whatever led up to that due to a power loss.
<bdmurray> norsetto: seriously?
<norsetto> bdmurray: no :-D
<bdmurray> norsetto: phew - make me nervous there
<ubotu> New bug: #129527 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "verbose boot displays nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129527
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-01
<ubotu> New bug: #129528 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  gdmsetup ignores "Use24Clock" setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129528
<ubotu> New bug: #129529 in Ubuntu "system settings dialog crash reproducable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129529
<ubotu> New bug: #129530 in k3b (main) "can't choose dvd write speed in k3b" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129530
<ubotu> New bug: #129531 in notification-daemon (main) "ubuntu theme has ugly colors" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129531
<ubotu> New bug: #129534 in update-manager (main) "update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129534
<ubotu> New bug: #129535 in heimdal (universe) "heimdal-kdc has wrong ldapi path" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129535
<ubotu> New bug: #129536 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when application launched" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129536
<ubotu> New bug: #129538 in notification-daemon (main) "Clicking on the ballon does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129538
<ubotu> New bug: #129539 in Ubuntu "virtual consoles not working in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129539
<ubotu> New bug: #129537 in Ubuntu "netgear wg511v1 no drivers in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129537
<coNP> bdmurray: can bugs like bug 88321 be closed as "invalid"? They cannot be reproduced without any user input IMHO. Is what apport provides enough?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88321 in xchat "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_box_forall()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88321
<bdmurray> coNP: looking
<coNP> Thanks. I would close it but ... might be better to ask sometimes :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129540 in pypolicyd-spf (universe) "Please sync pypolicyd-spf 0.4-3 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129540
<bdmurray> coNP: What apport provides should be enough but I can't say for sure in this particular case.
<coNP> The problem is that I cannot try with newer version
<coNP> Because it cannot be reproduced.
<bdmurray> Do you mean because there are not steps to reproduce?
<coNP> yes
<coNP> Is there some apport-magic to reproduce them?
<bdmurray> And nobody else had the crash either correct?
<coNP> It is not stated explicitly. It has been set to "confirmed" after apport did the retrace
<bdmurray> What I mean is I don't see any duplicates or similar crash reports with Gutsy.
<asisak> bdmurray: sorry, if you answered that please repeat.
* asisak has his dsl connection broke
<asisak> n
<norsetto> lionel: hey, don just ack it (bug #129540); send it bloody away :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129540 in pypolicyd-spf "Please sync pypolicyd-spf 0.4-3 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129540
<ubotu> New bug: #129543 in zephyr (main) "Please sync zephyr (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129543
<ubotu> New bug: #129544 in xmms-midi (universe) "Please sync xmms-midi (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129544
<ubotu> New bug: #129545 in gnomemm (universe) "Merge gnomemm 1.2.4 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129545
<ubotu> New bug: #129546 in xmds (universe) "Please sync xmds (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129546
<ubotu> New bug: #129547 in workman (universe) "Please sync workman (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129547
<bdmurray>  What I mean is I don't see any duplicates or similar crash
<bdmurray>                   reports with Gutsy.
<coNP> So what do you think?
<bdmurray> Marking that particular bug as invalid seems sane.
<ubotu> New bug: #129548 in valgrind (main) "Valgrind does not escape/check isprint() symbol names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129548
<ubotu> New bug: #129549 in tor (universe) "Please sync tor 0.1.2.15-1 from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129549
<coNP> bdmurray: there are 4 like this
<bdmurray> 4 without steps to reproduce?
<coNP> But I think I'll mark all of them. Since they wouldn't raise attention anyway. Maybe this makes however aware the ones, who confirmed it to add details if the confirmation is valid
<paulvg> Isn't the correct status for such bugs "Incomplete"?
<bdmurray> I think it is hard for people to remember exactly what they were doing before a crash though.
<bdmurray> paulvg: the bugs we are talking about are in incomplete and never received the information asked for
<paulvg> ohes
<coNP> they are "confirmed"
<coNP> though none includes any steps to reproduce them
<coNP> there are nice apport stack traces, but I can neither try to reproduce nor mark them fixed without steps to reproduce
<bdmurray> It is also worth noting that the crash reports are from Feisty and the version of xchat seems to have changed a lot.
<coNP> Yes.
<bdmurray> And apport will always submit more crash reports. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #129551 in watchdog (universe) "Please sync watchdog (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129551
<ubotu> New bug: #129553 in wide-dhcpv6 (universe) "Please sync wide-dhcpv6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129553
<ubotu> New bug: #129554 in wise (universe) "Please sync wise (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129554
<coNP> can someone on kubuntu confirm if bug 56136 still holds?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56136 in xchat "[WishList]  Xchat default in Kubuntu instead of Xchat-gnome" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56136
<paulvg> funny, search google for "gtk_box_forall"
<ubotu> New bug: #129556 in socat (universe) "Please sync socat (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129556
<coNP> paulvg: :)
<ubotu> New bug: #127656 in gnome-panel (main) "panel don't show opened applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127656
<ubotu> New bug: #127688 in wengophone (universe) "qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127688
<ubotu> New bug: #129558 in tkdesk (universe) "Please sync tkdesk (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129558
<ubotu> New bug: #129559 in rt2400 (universe) "Please sync rt2400 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129559
<ubotu> New bug: #129560 in vr (universe) "Please sync vr (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129560
<ubotu> New bug: #129561 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129561
<ubotu> New bug: #129564 in quadprog (universe) "Please sync quadprog (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129564
<ubotu> New bug: #129562 in Ubuntu "Package Manager error opening cache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129562
<ubotu> New bug: #129565 in python-scipy-core (universe) "Please sync python-scipy-core (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129565
<ubotu> New bug: #129566 in stfl (universe) "Please sync stfl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129566
<ubotu> New bug: #129567 in qprof (universe) "Please sync qprof (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129567
<ubotu> New bug: #129568 in libpam-foreground (main) "Please sync libpam-foreground (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129568
<ubotu> New bug: #129569 in date (universe) "Please sync date (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129569
<ubotu> New bug: #129570 in r-cran-eco (universe) "Please sync r-cran-eco (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129570
<ubotu> New bug: #129571 in praat (universe) "Please sync praat (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129571
<ubotu> New bug: #129572 in powertop (universe) "Please sync powertop (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129572
<ubotu> New bug: #129573 in adept (main) "adept-updater crashes when upgrade is done" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129573
<ubotu> New bug: #129574 in apparmor (main) "Add BOINC AppArmor Profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129574
<ubotu> New bug: #129575 in apt (main) "Version control system warnings annoying and misleading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129575
<ScottK> That one ^^^ is mine.
<Kmos> :)
<ScottK> Kmos: The python-scipy-core sync is just work for the archive admins and the MOTUs that have to review it for no gain other than Karma for you.
<ScottK> Please do something useful.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> ScottK: if you think it isn't useful, so invalid it :)
<ScottK> I will, but I wish you'd think stuff through before you do it.
<Kmos> ScottK: how do I know if it's useful or not ?
<ScottK> See you are making work for me.
<Kmos> :)
<ScottK> No, not ;)
<ScottK> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #129576 in r-cran-pscl (universe) "Please sync r-cran-pscl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129576
<ubotu> New bug: #129577 in rgl (universe) "Please sync rgl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129577
<ScottK> I suggested the other day that you find and area to specialize in and learn about.
<ScottK> I knew about python-scipy-core because one of the things I've specialized in is Python packages and I've dealt with it before.
<Kmos> ScottK: I like to have ubuntu updated, triage some bugs, do some coding.. i've a lot of areas
<Kmos> ScottK: I don't know python :) only little things
<ScottK> Sure, but you are spreading yourself too thin and causing problems as a result.
<ScottK> What do you do with your computer when you are not doing Ubuntu work?
<Kmos> coding.. mail..
<Kmos> check web newspapers
<Kmos> blogging
<Kmos> :)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Do you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Kmos> Ubuntu
<Kmos> i like gnome :)
<Kmos> and my irssi :P
<ScottK> OK.  Pick out a few of the applications that you use every day to do the above things and concentrate on triaging bugs for those applications.
<ScottK> Make sure the bugs that annoy you personally are written and triaged.
<ScottK> Since you use that stuff, you'll know more about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #129578 in nlme (universe) "Please sync nlme (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129578
<Kmos> ScottK: some months ago I found a bug in thunderbird, that is fixed upstream in 2.0.0.5 i think
<Kmos> I like to catch some bugs :) and ofcourse report them
<Kmos> i also work for ddclient project
<ScottK> Right.  I bet Thunderbird has lots of untraiged bugs.
<Kmos> i've fixed ipkungfu bug and reported upstream and it's fixed
<Kmos> i don't like to do always the same thing
<Kmos> and package it for ubuntu =)
<ScottK> Well you would do your reputation and Ubuntu a huge favor if you would focus on some things and do them well.
<paulvg> i'll see you when you've finished your build of thunderbird, next year or so ;)
<paulvg> jk
<Kmos> :))
<Kmos> maybe, at my core2duo it compiles more fast
<Kmos> hehe
<Kmos> ScottK: but why anyone use python-scipy-core ? you've access to statistics ?
<ScottK> I don't have access to stats, but when python-scipy was first developed it was broken into python-scipy and python-scipy-core.  Shortly after that (I think about 6 months) python-scipy-core got renamed python-numpy.  This was 3-4 years ago IIRC.
<Kmos> ScottK: so why you don't ask to remove it from archive ?
<ScottK> So anything that uses it (and it has not legit reverse depends) is really old.
<Kmos> i don't see any programs using it
<Kmos> packages :)
<Kmos> python-f2py uses it..
<ScottK> Does it really?  apt-cache reports python-scipy uses it, but apt-cache is wrong.
<Kmos> i saw that
<Kmos> but it uses it's own package :D
<Kmos> lol
<Kmos> what sponsors should i subscribe for multiverse?
<ScottK> MOTU
<ScottK> UUS
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> I think i found some bug on requestsync :))
<Kmos> i'll see it tomorrow
<Kmos> time to go
<Kmos> cya!
<Kmos> it's 2 a.m here
<paulvg> goodnight
<Kmos> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #128099 in Ubuntu ":(){ :|:& };:  (dup-of: 14505)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128099
<ubotu> New bug: #129579 in xchat-gnome (main) "'Send file...' menu doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129579
<ubotu> New bug: #129580 in vice (multiverse) "Please sync vice (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129580
<paulvg> #117148 is weird, apport confirmed it but the file ( ftp://ftp.grisoft.cz/pub/softw/70free/setup/avg75fld-r47-a1022.i386.deb ) extracts fine, even (*shudder*) installs fine (though - surprise, surprise - doesn't find anything unusual ;)
<paulvg> from the trace, it might have been a double free
<ubotu> New bug: #129581 in Ubuntu "Gutsy - Kubuntu - USB Flash Drive does not automount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129581
<ubotu> New bug: #129582 in Ubuntu "Create new file always creates new file on default screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129582
<ubotu> New bug: #129583 in totem (main) "totem-xine doesn't work with the totem-mozilla plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129583
<ubotu> New bug: #129586 in pbuilder (main) "pdebuild overrides --buildresult" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129586
<ubotu> New bug: #129587 in evolution (main) "RFE: remove 'message sent on behalf of'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129587
<ubotu> New bug: #129591 in python-f2py (universe) "Please remove python-f2py from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129591
<ubotu> New bug: #129592 in Ubuntu "ls/nautilus hangs due to bug in ext3 module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129592
<ubotu> New bug: #129593 in python-scipy-core (universe) "Please remove python-scipy-core from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129593
<ubotu> New bug: #129594 in gtk+2.0 (main) "undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129594
<ubotu> New bug: #129596 in libgdchart-gd2 (main) "libgdchart-gd2-xpm-dev depends to libgd2-noxpm-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129596
<ubotu> New bug: #129597 in Ubuntu "Failure accessing 2GB SD card using Neodio 7-in-1 card reader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129597
<ubotu> New bug: #129599 in evolution (main) "[gutsy tribe 3]  Evolution preferences window too tall on 1280x800 resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129599
<ubotu> New bug: #129601 in Ubuntu "[gusty]  Atheros chipset wireless card disconnecting with FIFO overrun" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129601
<ubotu> New bug: #129603 in Ubuntu "[gusty]  No DRI with "ati" drivers in x800xl card: RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129603
<ubotu> New bug: #129604 in debconf (main) "dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in abort()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129604
<ubotu> New bug: #129605 in listen (universe) "Incorrect packages dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129605
<ubotu> New bug: #129612 in casper (main) "busybox: can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129612
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #129614 in memtest86+ (main) "package memtest86+ 1.70-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129614
<ubotu> New bug: #129618 in Ubuntu "formar part de la comunitat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129618
<ubotu> New bug: #128670 in thunderbird (main) "[GUTSY]  thunderbird crashed [@IA__g_logv]  [@IA__g_log]  [@gdk_x_error]  (dup-of: 123311)" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128670
<ubotu> New bug: #128708 in thunderbird (main) "[GUTSY]  thunderbird crashed [@IA__g_logv]  [@IA__g_log]  [@gdk_x_error]  (dup-of: 123311)" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128708
<ubotu> New bug: #129619 in dwww (universe) "dwww: use Strigi instead of swish? (wishlist)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129619
<ubotu> New bug: #129620 in Ubuntu "Update Firefox 2.0.0.6.+1 disables start Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129620
<ubotu> New bug: #129613 in firefox (main) "Firefox is version 2.0.0.5, which has security holes  (dup-of: 129369)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129613
<ubotu> New bug: #129621 in procps (main) "slabtop fails - /proc/slabinfo not present in Gutsy 64bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129621
<ubotu> New bug: #129622 in evolution (main) "upgrade failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129622
<ubotu> New bug: #129623 in acpi (main) "Gutsy Tribe 3 i386 failed to hibernate with 3D enabled on Santa Rosa" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129623
<ubotu> New bug: #129625 in endeavour (universe) "Merge endeavour 2.8.2-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129625
<ubotu> New bug: #129626 in Ubuntu "Gnome cd creator doesnt write properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129626
<ubotu> New bug: #129628 in kdemultimedia (main) "package libarts1-akode is missing final newline" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129628
<ubotu> New bug: #129627 in xorg (main) "[Gutsy tribe 3 x86_64]  Enable or disable "desktop effects" make the system do not response (santa rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129627
<ubotu> New bug: #129629 in gdm (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 3 x86_64]  gdm lost Ubuntu theme (santa rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129629
<ubotu> New bug: #129630 in dovecot (main) "[feature-request-gutsy]  Include managesieve patch in dovecot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129630
<ubotu> New bug: #129631 in firefox (main) "Firefox differs from Mozilla version in Feisty, Edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129631
<ubotu> New bug: #129632 in easytag (universe) "Easytag 2.1.1-1 has MP3 support disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129632
<ubotu> New bug: #129634 in system-config-printer (main) "Needs to properly restart cupsd after changing options" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129634
<ubotu> New bug: #129635 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org programs fail to start - stuck at splash screen and using 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129635
<ubotu> New bug: #129638 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "woodcrest cpu core missing after hibernate " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129638
<ubotu> New bug: #129642 in update-manager (main) "Provide a way to select what new distro releases to see" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129642
<ubotu> New bug: #129645 in Ubuntu "Sony Vaio PCV-RS320 Desktop Hard Drive LED always lit despite zero activity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129645
<paulvg> #129618 is written in spanish, is there a standard response for that?
<ubotu> New bug: #129646 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gfloppy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129646
<coNP> paulvg: I remember there was, but find nothing now. Basically we said: please report bugs in english.
<ubotu> New bug: #129648 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  StartUp Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129648
<paulvg> i'll add a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList to that, so he/she can find fellow ubuntu people that speak his/her language
<ubotu> New bug: #129649 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Deluge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129649
<ubotu> New bug: #129651 in libcompress-zlib-perl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129651
<ubotu> New bug: #129652 in Ubuntu "pidgin buddy window group bug when hiding window with tray icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129652
<ubotu> New bug: #129653 in Ubuntu "Belkin wireless card F5D6020 not working in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129653
<paulvg> coNP: sorry, got sidetracked, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/129618/comments/1 is the kindest (but still brief enough) thing i could come up with
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129618 in Ubuntu "formar part de la comunitat" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<ubotu> New bug: #129656 in firefox (main) "Flash player plugin+mplayer plugin (for adio streaming)= force quit!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129656
<ubotu> New bug: #129657 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-codec-install doesn't work, warning on stderr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129657
<asisak> paulvg: yes. But this the case that would be rejected if filed in english as well
<paulvg> well, i tried babelfish to translate but it wasn't portugese either. I think the person is merely trying to download the desktop cd but ok -_-'''
<ubotu> New bug: #3913 in serpentine "Missing dependency (libtotem-plparser0)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3913
<ubotu> New bug: #129662 in gnomebaker (universe) "audio-cd copying too paranoid, process never finish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129662
<paulvg> #129631, asking support about a broken java bean on some website, lol -_-'
<ubotu> New bug: #129660 in hal (main) "Advansys SCSI host adapter not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129660
<ubotu> New bug: #129661 in debianutils (main) "savelog cannot handle absolute pathname for rollover directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129661
<ubotu> New bug: #129663 in xsp (universe) "Merge xsp 1.2.4-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129663
<ubotu> New bug: #129665 in rhythmbox (main) "Unable to skip the current track on last.fm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129665
<ubotu> New bug: #129666 in gnome-app-install (main) "Dosbox missing from application list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129666
<ubotu> New bug: #129667 in vbetool (main) "just put the computer on suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129667
<ubotu> New bug: #129668 in kdemultimedia (main) "apps play sound but kmix doesn't control it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129668
<ubotu> New bug: #129669 in gnome-app-install (main) ""Show:" textbox has no text after program start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129669
<ubotu> New bug: #129670 in gksu (main) "gksu don't forward signals to subprocess with root privileges" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129670
<ubotu> New bug: #129671 in mvtnorm (universe) "Please sync mvtnorm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129671
<ubotu> New bug: #83063 in acidrip "Incorrect link to website in description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83063
<ubotu> New bug: #129673 in gnome-panel (main) "2 edge pixel rows on each side of panel are not clickable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129673
<ubotu> New bug: #129675 in timidity (universe) "Merge timidity 2.13.2-14 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129675
<ubotu> New bug: #129676 in gnome-panel (main) "First character in menu items should not be underlined" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129676
<ubotu> New bug: #129677 in kdevelop (universe) "Kdevelop hangs when loading svn controlled project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129677
<stevendm> Hi all, would bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/127731 be qualified for status: "fix released"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127731 in network-manager-pptp "[gutsy]  Configuring VPN connections failing" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<stevendm> the original reporter confirms that the issue is solved by upgrading to the latest version of the package.
<DktrKranz> stevendm, it seems so. you can ask him to reopen if he still notices that behaviour
<ubotu> New bug: #129679 in gnome-panel (main) "Do not show tooltips for application categories in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129679
<pedro> good morning
<Gasten> anyone have an idea of what could be done with Bug #129193?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129193 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed when playing a m4a-file" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129193
<ubotu> New bug: #129680 in ktoon (universe) "[FTBFS]  ktoon 0.8-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129680
<ubotu> New bug: #129681 in xawtv (universe) "Merge xawtv 3.95.dfsg.1-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129681
<ubotu> New bug: #129683 in firefox (main) "FF 2.0.0.6 crash "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129683
<ubotu> New bug: #129684 in Ubuntu "Mobility AT does not have a menu icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129684
<ubotu> New bug: #129686 in libtool (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129686
<ubotu> New bug: #129687 in xsane (main) "xsane menu icon looks ugly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129687
<paulvg> Gasten: That's a SIGTRAP inside Glib, very odd
<paulvg> may not have anything to do with rhythmbox
<Gasten> oh?
<Gasten> Could it be a faulty parameter?
<Gasten> I can't really see that Glib would have this kind of bug...
<ubotu> New bug: #129688 in Ubuntu "Usplash shows at 1024x768 when my monitor is 1280x1024 = incorrect proportion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129688
<ubotu> New bug: #129689 in lirc (main) "lirc install doesn't create working hardware.conf for dev/input devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129689
<Gasten> paulvg: do you think it have enough information so someone could submit a patch?
<paulvg> maybe if it's reproduceable on gutsy, otherwise, no
<Gasten> paulvg: Yep. That's where it happened.
<Gasten> paulvg: don't really know how reproducable the crash is.
<paulvg> he provided the file, though looks like it's copyrighted :/
<paulvg> you could try that file in rhythmbox (works fine here) but should that file have been attached?
<Gasten> paulvg: Yeah. But notice how I told him to not attach it if it was illegal.
<Gasten> paulvg: works fine on my end too.
<paulvg> yes, the problem is that it puts lp in a dubious state
<Gasten> paulvg: wht do you use?
<Gasten> paulvg: I mean, are you on gutsy?
<Hobbsee> which bug?
<paulvg> not at home, too many 3rd party repositories to ever upgrade in a smooth fashion
<paulvg> #129193
<Kmos> bug 129193
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129193 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed when playing a m4a-file" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129193
<paulvg> ubotu: bug #129193 pretty please
<paulvg> ah
<Gasten> bbl
<ubotu> New bug: #129693 in desktop-effects (main) "Effect selection radio button not saved when appearance preferences dialog is closed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129693
<ubotu> New bug: #129691 in mplayer (multiverse) "Please sync mplayer (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129691
<dipswitch> what's to be done with bug 117148?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117148 in dpkg "[apport]  dpkg crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117148
<seb128> dipswitch: what do you want to know about it?
<dipswitch> well, it seems the original reporter hasn't reproduced it either
<ubotu> New bug: #129697 in gnome-games "Crash in Chess after program start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129697
<seb128> crash to free() is likely a corruption
<dipswitch> makes debugging a bit difficult for me
<ubotu> New bug: #129698 in gnome-control-center (main) "Preview in interface tab doesn't show menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129698
<seb128> ask for a valgrind log
<dipswitch> ok, thanks
<seb128> if nobody can reproduce it close the bug
<Kmos> seb128: bug 128402 , can you do it plz ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128402 in feisty-backports "Please backport k3b 1.0.3 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128402
<dipswitch> yes, that's the thing, it works for the original reporter now
<seb128> Kmos: NO!
<Kmos> it's tested by two persons
<seb128> Kmos: stop asking on IRC when there is no hurry
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> seb128: it's not security, but it fixes many bugs
<Hobbsee> hah
<seb128> Kmos: and we will deal with it faster if you stop pinging on IRC
<Kmos> seb128: ok, do it when you want to
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: or you'll blacklist him, for repeatedly asking and being a pain, and not listening to instructions.
<seb128> that's make me switch away from what I'm doing and slow me down in my work
<seb128> Kmos: I did intend to do that, thanks anyway
<seb128> Hobbsee: yeah, something like that
<dipswitch> oops pardon the nick, i forgot
* Hobbsee ponders blacklisting him from u-u-s, if he files another huge pile of sync requests, or removal bugs.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: so why you would do that? first check them.. they're working
<ScottK> Kmos: Has that one been approved by someone from ubuntu-backporters?
<Kmos> ScottK: from pitti? devscripts
<Kmos> why?
<Kmos> ScottK: k3b was approved by jdong
<Hobbsee> Kmos: and no, you *dont* need to backport devscripts.  it's a bunch of bloody files.  copy them.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: dch is included in devscripts, you know.
<Hobbsee> k3b should be sane, but is in no way urgent
<Hobbsee> the world does not revolve around Kmos, or any other person around here, and nor do the archive admins.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: pitti told me i can file a bug about devscripts
<ScottK> Kmos: OK.  If he isn't so urgent about getting it backported, what makes you think you should be bugging people about it.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: sure, you can, but i'm not sure of the sanity of it - it may well get rejected.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: so that isn't my problem.
<Kmos> it can run on feisty
<Hobbsee> Kmos: no, no, if you're going to file a backport request, you should ascertain whether its' safe or not.
<Hobbsee> yes, but should it?
<ScottK> Kmos: It was NOT approved by jdong.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: pitti isn't sufficient ? i first talked to him
<Hobbsee> is it reasonable that all new dch -i's will now say gutsy, not feisty?
<Kmos> ScottK: not yet.. he's been busy, but it was tested by two persons
<Hobbsee> Kmos: people are busy.  they dont first respond to you, then everyone else.  that doesnt negate the fact that you still have to follow the rules.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: you can change it with vim :)
* norsetto wonders why, no matter where, he sees Hobbsee and Kmos arguing
<Hobbsee> Kmos: they shouldnt have to
<Kmos> norsetto: she likes me so much =)
<ScottK> Kmos: Backports procedure is that one of the people in ubuntu-backporters MUST ack it and subscribe the archive.
<ScottK> Kmos: Not YOU.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: put *down* the crack pipe, and jump in the total perspective vortex, please
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i don't smoke that type of things :)
<ScottK> Kmos: YOU are causing real problems here by not following the process.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: you sure act like it, at times.
<Hobbsee> but oh well
<ubotu> New bug: #129699 in ubuntulooks (main) "New style tooltips are not themed correctly due to name change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129699
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I think this needs to go to the CC.  I'm done.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: CC, or straight to launchpad, before he files more bugs?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: (or both)
<Kmos> ScottK: I've been waiting for it.. it was a question of time
<ScottK> Both.
<ScottK> Kmos: I'm going to do my best to get you ejected from ever doing anything on Ubuntu again.
<ScottK> I've had it.
<Kmos> ScottK: ok
<Kmos> that's the open source power :)
* ScottK uses /ignore for the first time ever.
* coNP feels *very uncomfortable* for the first time he has been contributing to Ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh, i thought you were in #launchpad
<ScottK> Am now
<ScottK> coNP: Sorry you had to be here to see it.
<Kmos> coNP: people want things that way
<seb128> Kmos: you do nothing to make things better though
<ubotu> New bug: #129700 in clamav (universe) "(edgy) Virus data update fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129700
<Hobbsee> seb128: this is a CC issue, presumably?
<seb128> Kmos: can't you just open bugs and follow the rules as anybody else? do you have to make noise on IRC every day?
<Kmos> seb128: so kill me it's the better way
<seb128> Hobbsee: not sure
<seb128> Kmos: nobody wants to kill you, but allowing people to get work done is something Ubuntu needs
<Kmos> seb128: why I don't follow the rules? just because i've done yesterday a lot of sync requests that are valid ?
<seb128> Kmos: no, because you keep pinging people on IRC for one thing
<TheMuso> Kmos: That remains to be seen.
<Kmos> or just because some hours ago i reported pitti a bug in requestsync and it's fixed now
<seb128> Kmos: I've tell you like 10 times in a week to stop doing it
<Kmos> seb128: I know.. but sorry to want things updated to have ubuntu better
<seb128> Kmos: I've explained you several times already that we do look often at ubuntu-archives bugs and there is no need to ping on IRC
<seb128> just file the request and wait that people have time to process them
<Kmos> seb128: that's true
<seb128> if they are busy speaking to them on IRC will not create a free slot
<seb128> quite the contrary since during the time used to reply on IRC there is no work done
<pedro> how can i remove the "affect upstream" in a bug?
<coNP> pedro: which bug?
<ScottK> seb128: While you are on the topic, I'd appreciate it if you would unsubscribe the archive from bug 128402.  Kmos isn't in ubuntu-backporters and should have never done that.
<seb128> pedro: you can't, reject the task
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128402 in k3b "Please backport k3b 1.0.3 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128402
<pedro> seb128: k thanks
<ScottK> Sorry for the bother.
<seb128> ScottK: done, no problem
<seb128> pedro: good work BTW
<ScottK> Thanks.
<pedro> seb128: oh thanks you, i'm still missing some bugzilla features :-P
<seb128> pedro: do you know there is some greaskmonkey script to add stock replies to launchpad (like the ones on bugzilla.gnome.org)?
<pedro> it's been fun for now
<pedro> seb128: i'm just editing your script cause is a little out of date
<coNP> hmm... *I* definitely need them :)
<seb128> pedro: what browser do you use?
<pedro> as soon as i have it i'll send it
<seb128> pedro: http://outflux.net/greasemonkey
<seb128> lp_stockreplies.user.js  there
<pedro> by now firefox, my ephy is broken :-)
<pedro> ok let me see
<seb128> it's a powerful version from keescook
<seb128> you can add stock actions from the UI
<seb128> you have entries, and button etc added on the pages
<seb128> it doesn't work on epiphany for some reasons though
<seb128> works fine in firefox
<coNP> Does it use the wiki to fetch stock entries or some older version?
<seb128> coNP: none, you have to create your list
<seb128> the old version I'm using has a list coded
<pedro> cool i'll try it now
<coNP> Anyway, it sounds nice and very helpful.
<seb128> the one from keescook allow you to create replies from your browser
<seb128> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #129702 in Ubuntu ""Loading" mouse pointer's hotspot is off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129702
<pedro> i think i'm gonna stole the one from b.g.o
<seb128> pedro: what from b.g.o?
<pedro> the greasemonkey script
<seb128> oh, they have one?
<pedro> yes andre have one
* coNP wonders what is b.g.o...
<seb128> what is it doing?
<seb128> coNP: bugzilla.gnome.org
<pedro> i see it in guadec let me ask him
<cjwatson> so I know that there have been problems with Kmos' work, and I've sent him some mail about it myself, but I'm very disappointed to hear stuff like "I'm going to do my best to get you ejected from ever doing anything on Ubuntu again" here
<cjwatson> ScottK: ^--
<cjwatson> I think that's out of order
<ogra> ++
<ScottK> cjwatson: I agree and I'm sorry.
<ScottK> I have had it.
<ScottK> He has consumed probably a third to a half of the time I have available for Ubuntu for the last serveral days.  I've tried to reason with him and failed.
<ubotu> New bug: #129705 in beagle (main) "beagled crashing trying to start evolution backend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129705
<cjwatson> I understand that it can be frustrating, but I didn't want to let that go unchallenged
<cjwatson> private letting-off-steam is one thing, but ...
<ScottK> Agreed and as I said, I'm sorry for having said it in public.  It was inappropriate.
<ubotu> New bug: #129707 in Ubuntu "Wish: Smooth progress bar progressing while booting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129707
<ubotu> New bug: #129708 in Ubuntu "Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-850S Not Recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129708
<pascal80> In what package are the mouse cursors in gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #129709 in Ubuntu "gutsy: kernel.log syslog filling up with repeated ata messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129709
<ubotu> New bug: #129710 in gtk+2.0 (main) "New style tooltips introduce bug with Volume Applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129710
<ubotu> New bug: #129712 in xapian-bindings (universe) "Sync request: xapian-bindings (1.0.2-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129712
<ubotu> New bug: #129711 in kopete "Kopete crashes upon connecting to MSN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129711
<ubotu> New bug: #129713 in xapian-omega (universe) "Sync request: xapian-omega (1.0.2-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129713
<ubotu> New bug: #129714 in kernel-latest-2.6-hppa (universe) "Kernels 2.6.20 cause Ultra 40 to hang on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129714
<ubotu> New bug: #129438 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129438
<ubotu> New bug: #129719 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  performance of new rt2500pci driver is poor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129719
<ubotu> New bug: #129721 in xen-meta (universe) "[gutsy]  ubuntu-xen-server still references xen 3.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129721
<ubotu> New bug: #129722 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "snd-hda-intel noise in left sound channel when resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129722
<ubotu> New bug: #129723 in linux-meta (main) "sata_nv port resets on 2.6.20-16.29" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129723
<ubotu> New bug: #129725 in hibernate (universe) "hibernate makes ps/2 to usb keyboard connection fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129725
<bdmurray> thekorn: about bug 129341 do you my original description is related to 109547?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129341 in bughelper "bughelper would benefit from the ability to inherit clues from a clue file not named after a package" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129341
<ubotu> New bug: #129728 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129728
<ubotu> New bug: #129731 in ebox (universe) ""pkill: invalid user name: ebox" on installation" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129731
<ubotu> New bug: #129617 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 92502)" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129617
<ubotu> New bug: #129729 in Ubuntu "ark can't extract password protected rar archives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129729
<ubotu> New bug: #129730 in gcalctool (main) "Th e file a bug report in gcalctool, in the latest trial version of  Gutsy, doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129730
<ubotu> New bug: #129732 in openoffice.org (main) "unable to create hyperlinks to files in a relative context" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129732
<ubotu> New bug: #129733 in ebox (universe) "web pages should declare correct encoding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129733
<ubotu> New bug: #129734 in ebox-network (universe) "Exception on Routes, Gateways, and Balance traffic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129734
<ubotu> New bug: #129735 in openoffice.org-dictionaries (main) "[gutsy]  openoffice.org-hyphenation-it installation fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129735
<paulvg> trial version of gutsy?
<thekorn> bdmurray: yes, my idea is: when we add names to clues or group them in different files,
<thekorn> then you can import/inherit clues by their names, for example: for a new kernel
<bdmurray> paulvg: probably mean tribe 3
<paulvg> or a daily, yes -_-'
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, cool.  That wasn't clear to me.
<thekorn> you just do "inherit all clues with id '2.6.2*'
<ubotu> New bug: #129737 in ebox (universe) "deleting a backup throws exception: "invalid characters in input"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129737
<thekorn> bdmurray: that's my idea, don't know if thiis is what you  	intended
<ubotu> New bug: #129600 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_message_info_free() (dup-of: 70776)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129600
<ubotu> New bug: #129736 in evolution (main) "Evolution-Gutsy: Email Subjects Do Not Display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129736
<bdmurray> thekorn: maybe - it seems like there still might be a case where you want a very generic clue file (different languages?) than any search _could_ inherit
<ubotu> New bug: #129738 in ebox (universe) "purging package leaves log files behind" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129738
<ubotu> New bug: #129739 in ebox (universe) "purging ebox kills my system apache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129739
<ubotu> New bug: #129740 in ebox-network (universe) "package installation prints perl warning" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129740
<ubotu> New bug: #129741 in turkey (universe) "[gutsy]  turkey is not installable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129741
* _wattazoum_ is away: Away
<ubotu> New bug: #129742 in turkey (universe) "[ftbfs]  turkey ftbfs on gutsy" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129742
<ubotu> New bug: #129744 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Upgrade to latest Kernel 2-6-20-16 (Feisty Fawn) crashes on loading OS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129744
<lazin> r
<bddebian> Boo
* pedro is away: lunch
<paulvg> *eek*
<bdmurray> Boo who?
<bddebian> Don't cry! :)
<bdmurray> heh
<paulvg> so what should be done with bug 129631, mark as duplicate to bug 48316 and have that bug affect feisty and edgy, or reject it (since the problem is with a remote server side program)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129631 in firefox "Firefox differs from Mozilla version in Feisty, Edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129631
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48316 in firefox "Dapper firefox user-agent is malformed" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48316
<paulvg> imho it would be wrong to patch feisty and edgy
<bdmurray> paulvg: looking
<paulvg> that's changing the rules after the game has been played
<paulvg> gutsy hasn't been released yet, so it can be fixed there
<bdmurray> I thought the OR said it works with Gutsy.
<paulvg> yes, because OR had the package from after the fix in gutsy was committed, so imho 48316 should just be rejected then
<paulvg> nothing to change about it anymore
<bdmurray> I don't see anything about the fix being committed in gutsy other than the status of 48316.
<paulvg> a 9MB update down everyones throat just to change the default UA of a browser that has been released and pressed on CDs seems wrong :)
<paulvg> there are 2 patches in the comments
<bdmurray> That does not been the bug should be in a fix committed state
<paulvg> ?
<bdmurray> The patch should be applied to a code branch for it to be fix committed
<paulvg> if you run gutsy now, try help > about mozilla firefox and see what your ua is
<paulvg> if the release is in parentheses, it's done
<bdmurray> If that is the case the bug should be fix released instead of fix committed
<paulvg> ah yes
<bdmurray> The last comment in that bug report is from Ubuntu's Firefox maintainer though, so I am skeptical of it being applied anywhere.
<paulvg> oh i see
<paulvg> strange then that OR of 12963 reports that gutsy works
<ubotu> New bug: #129746 in evolution (main) "can't get out of read-only mode in Evolution calendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129746
<ubotu> New bug: #129747 in Ubuntu "USB flash drives disappear after some time, or after Net browsing, and cannot be remounted." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129747
<bdmurray> I'm starting a virtual machine now.
<bdmurray> paulvg: Incidentally what release are you running?
<paulvg> 7.04
<bdmurray> I don't know Finnish but the page seems to work in Gutsy for me.
<paulvg> could you paste the ua please?
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.com/m70a16a30
<ubotu> New bug: #129748 in Ubuntu "Partizione che da problemi.." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129748
<bdmurray> paulvg: so the ua seems to have changed a fair bit btwn feisty and gutsy.
<paulvg> imho os version should come after Firefox/w.x.y.z but ok, we'll see what the firefox maintainer decides, i'm testing the ua on feisty
<bdmurray> paulvg: 129631 should probably be fixed released as it works with gutsy and the other should not be fix committed
<paulvg> yes the map loads allright
<ubotu> New bug: #129749 in firefox (main) ""Recently closed tabs" is always greyed-out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129749
<ubotu> New bug: #129751 in snort (universe) "Please sync snort (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129751
<paulvg> but 129631 is about edgy and feisty, a fix hasn't and probably never will be released for those
<bdmurray> right 129631 doesn't meet the criteria for a stable release update but possibly could be a backport candidate
<paulvg> perhaps
<paulvg> but the thing is, that it's not up to any of us to fix but rather the admin of that website
<paulvg> backporting the gutsy version could break browser detection for other sites, that's what i meant with changing the rules after the game has been played
<paulvg> (well the backporting doesn't do that, but if anyone installs it...)
<bdmurray> ah, I see your point there
<ScottK> Speaking as one of the backports approvers....
<ScottK> I'd say not a bug.
<ScottK> If a web server crashes because a browser gives it a bad ID string, the web server is severely broken.
<paulvg> ok, marking as invalid then, thank you
<paulvg> well, the string isn't bad as long as it doesn't have embedded nulls in it (in my book) but yes, the site is still broken :)
<ScottK> That and we backport entire versions, not single fixes, so backporting firefox would take a lot of testing.
<paulvg> yes, i may have to rebuild those packages that i build against firefox-dev myself -_-, thanks but no thanks ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #129752 in wget (main) "wget does not handle IDN domains" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129752
<bdmurray> paulvg: which particular bug are you marking as invalid?
<paulvg> bug 129631
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129631 in firefox "Firefox differs from Mozilla version in Feisty, Edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129631
<paulvg> making up a nice explanation for the comment
<bdmurray> and which status are you going to use?
<paulvg> invalid, the only way to can it
<bdmurray> Wouldn't 'Won't Fix' be good?
<paulvg> that'd be awesome, that's exactly what has happened, but there's no won't fix on the list :s
<paulvg> or another way of saying "Not Our Bug"
<bdmurray> hmm, there is a won't fix status but it must be available to only certain teams
<paulvg> btw, i'm not a lp beta tester yet, i'm going to apply, but first things first ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #129755 in gthumb (main) "set as wallpaper doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129755
<bdmurray> what do you have in your list?
<paulvg> new, incomplete, invalid, confirmed, in progress, fix committed, fix released
<ubotu> New bug: #129758 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pocketsphinx" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129758
<ubotu> New bug: #129759 in gnucash (universe) "new upstream release 2.2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129759
<ubotu> New bug: #129760 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Enable "Viewport mouse switch" freeze the system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129760
<ubotu> New bug: #129761 in Ubuntu "Tali ends to early" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129761
<ubotu> New bug: #129765 in mpg123 (multiverse) "Move mpg123 to universe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129765
<ubotu> New bug: #129766 in mozilla-firefox (main) "URL bar stops processing new URLs entered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129766
<paulvg> bdmurray: bug 129752 should have wishlist severity, but i can't do that either
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129752 in wget "wget does not handle IDN domains" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129752
<paulvg> also i can't attached the upstream bug tracker url
<paulvg> -d
<paulvg> probably a wishlist thing in lp ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #129768 in Ubuntu "Title Bar is inacessable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129768
<ubotu> New bug: #129769 in xscreensaver (main) "newly installed xscreensaver errors without /usr/share/backgrounds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129769
<ubotu> New bug: #129772 in playmp3list (universe) "playmp3list crashes on folder navigation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129772
<ubotu> New bug: #129771 in ircii-pana (universe) "remote IRC servers can execute arbitrary commands" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129771
<ubotu> New bug: #129777 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Dual screen clones freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129777
<bdmurray> paulvg: back now
<bdmurray> paulvg: how did you go about trying to link it upstream?
<coNP> bddebian: lp seems to not know the savannah bug tracker
<coNP> sorry, s/bddebian/bdmurray/
<bddebian> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #129770 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129770
* coNP should file a bug. Nickname violates 2-prefix completion possibility
<coNP> signal 7 is bus error, isn't it?
<coNP> that is not a program error IMHO
<bdmurray> coNP: I noticed that too.  I wonder if lp just doesn't know it in general or if it is package specific.
<coNP> Sorry for being so slow :)
<coNP> but it states "every time I run"
<paulvg> bdmurray: oh sorry, i used the "Also affects + Upstream..." link, maybe it can be linked with a debian bug instead, but i don't know, the report is a bit vague
<paulvg> coNP: maybe it's by design, try 'd'<tab>
<paulvg> then keep pressing tab, it goes through the nicks
<coNP> paulvg: oh, did not mean that. But thanks
<paulvg> bdmurray is 'bd'<tab><tab>
<coNP> I confirmed wget bug.
* coNP also requests savannah bug tracker support in LP
<paulvg> i guess thats a wishlist in launchpad.net/launchpad
<paulvg> but it hasnt been filed yet
<coNP> yes, it is set high
<paulvg> where?
<coNP> bug 45386
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45386 in malone "Add GNU savannah to the remote bug watches" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45386
<paulvg> oh, thanks
<paulvg> ah in malone, that's why i didn't find it
* coNP thinks it is a pity LP is not open-source. We cannot fix this, we have to wait now...
<paulvg> yes, but imho sabdfl's reasoning is understandable
<coNP> sure
<coNP> I don't wanted to say "it is wrong", just "it is a pity" :)
<ScottK> Personally, I think he's wrong, but it's his toy, he can play with it however he wants to.
<ScottK> LP, IMO, can never be what he wants it to be unless it's open sourced.
<paulvg> it could have been GPLv3'ed already but no one is under any obligation to release it in public
<ScottK> Sure, no obligation at all.
<paulvg> lp can never accomplish sabdfl's ultimate goal, floss or not
<paulvg> lp itself, i mean
<coNP> Yeah, you need some rockets to be launched as well to reach the outer space.
<paulvg> lmao, that might do the trick, maybe add some intergalactic vortexes with accompanying starbases as well
<ubotu> New bug: #129120 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129120
<ubotu> New bug: #129783 in knetworkmanager (main) "[Gutsy]  Knetworkmanager fails to join wireless network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129783
<ubotu> New bug: #129466 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129466
<bdmurray> coNP: is there a reason why you used confirmed instead of triaged?
<coNP> bdmurray: which bug??
<coNP> But I guess no reason but an old custom :(
<bdmurray> coNP: the wget mentioned earlier bug 129752
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129752 in wget "wget does not handle IDN domains" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129752
<coNP> Yes. Because I was not able to add upstream bug link. But that should be triaged, anyway
<coNP> (Since the link is in the description)
* coNP fixed it
<bdmurray> coNP: great, thanks.  I was just curious about the process.
<coNP> What process?
<ScottK> bdmurray: I do think it's sometimes hard to tell if you've got from "Yep, that's definitely a problem" - confirmed to "Yep, and that's all a dev needs to know to fix it." - triaged.
<coNP> ScottK: isn't the former called "confirmed" now?
<ScottK> Right.
<bdmurray> ScottK: In my opinion it really depends on the package I guess.  There are generaly things to ask for when debugging Xorg problems and when we have those it can be triaged.  But with wget perhaps confirming is best.
<ScottK> Personally, on that one, I'm not entirely certain if it's a bug or a feature request.
<bdmurray> The distinction between Confirmed and Triaged because more valuable as the number of bugs increases.
<bdmurray> s/because/becomes/
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Given the inherent security issues with IDN domains, it might be safer not to support it.
<paulvg> it's a feature request, not a bug
<keescook> I'd say that's a feature request... they're even offering a suggested library to handle it.  :)
<coNP> Should I set it back wishlist instead of low then? I think it is not very important, since depends entirely on upstream if they want to support IDN domains...
<paulvg> i'd ++ that
<ubotu> New bug: #129785 in thunderbird-quickfile (universe) "[ftbfs]  thunderbird-quickfile in gutsy" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129785
<ScottK> norsetto: What's you next step on this bug ^^^
<norsetto> ScottK: just attached
* norsetto wishes he could type without typing mistakes .....
<ScottK> norsetto: So do we all.  Does the current version of the plug-in work with Thunderbird 2.0.  It's pretty old.
<norsetto> ScottK: this I don't know, I don't have T2.0 installed
<ScottK> Then randomly bumping versioned dependencies probably isn't the best approach.
<ScottK> That'll fix the building problem, but if it doesn't work, it hasn't accomplished much.
<ScottK> I
<ScottK> I'd suggest looking to the upstream to see if they have a newer version or what they recommend as far as what versions to use it with.
<ScottK> norsetto: ^^^
<norsetto> ScottK: I see what you mean
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Then have at it.
<norsetto> ScottK: but this means that the whole logic of the package would have to be redone
<ScottK> Qute possibly.
<ScottK> Quite even
<norsetto> ScottK: I happy with that if you are; I rather prefer to have it hardcoded in debian/control personally
<ScottK> I suspect that depending on how active upstream is, the correct answer will either be remove the package or update it to a new version.
<norsetto> ScottK: btw, is Adam still around? Should he mind if I look at this?
<ScottK> Dunno.  It hasn't been touched since Edgy, so I wouldn't worry about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #129788 in Ubuntu "no libflashsupport package in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129788
<norsetto> ScottK: it is now an official plugin (v0.17), I think we can safely delete it from the repository
<ScottK> What do you mean, "Official plugin"?
<norsetto> ScottK: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/348
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Those should still be packaged.
<ScottK> See the enigmail package for another one.
<ubotu> New bug: #129790 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129790
<ubotu> New bug: #129792 in keyjnote (universe) "[sync request]  Keyjnote 0.10.0 - Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129792
<ubotu> New bug: #129793 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to Feisty from Edgy failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129793
<ubotu> New bug: #129794 in openssh (main) "ssh-keyscan default type is unuseful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129794
<ubotu> New bug: #129796 in kdebase (main) "KDE/konqueror doesn't hide nodes listed in .hidden files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129796
<ubotu> New bug: #129800 in compiz (main) "Compiz/interactivity greatly diminished under cpu load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129800
<ubotu> New bug: #129797 in vlc (universe) "vlc crops the video output of some encoded mp4 files, but totem works fine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129797
<ubotu> New bug: #129799 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  libdca" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129799
<ubotu> New bug: #129801 in compiz (main) "kde-window-decorator crashes in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129801
<ubotu> New bug: #129802 in Ubuntu "Time and Date no longer correct since downloading Ubuntu 6.06 update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129802
<norsetto> ScottK: sorry to bother again (feel free to kmits), I got disconnected; did I miss something you said?
<ScottK> Those should still be packaged.
<ScottK> See the enigmail package for another one.
<ubotu> New bug: #129803 in netbase (main) "WWW very unreliable after router change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129803
<ubotu> New bug: #129804 in Ubuntu "Time and Date no longer correct since downloading Ubuntu 6.06 update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129804
<ubotu> New bug: #129805 in sound-juicer (main) "Bug in passing options to oggenc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129805
<ubotu> New bug: #129808 in Ubuntu "update manager stops functioning, wont die, then cascade of bad things" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129808
<ubotu> New bug: #129809 in Ubuntu "No installation on a Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129809
<ubotu> New bug: #129810 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129810
<ubotu> New bug: #129811 in Ubuntu "USB 2.0 MP4 player unmount during transfer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129811
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-02
<ubotu> New bug: #129812 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "second core CPU power state depends on battery state at boot time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129812
<ubotu> New bug: #129813 in lyx (universe) "lyx 1.5 scrolling unacceptably slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129813
<ubotu> New bug: #129814 in Ubuntu "system shuts down when closing firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129814
<ubotu> New bug: #129817 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "install fails: busybox (initramfs): can't access tty: (/dev/sda trouble?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129817
<ubotu> New bug: #129818 in soundconverter (universe) "Please update to latest version (0.9.7)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129818
<ubotu> New bug: #129819 in ufraw (universe) "Please update to latest version (0.12)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129819
<ubotu> New bug: #129821 in onboard (main) "run-onboard.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129821
<ubotu> New bug: #129824 in xmms (universe) "xmms opengl visualisation kills compiz and X (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129824
<ubotu> New bug: #129826 in compiz (main) "show desktop bug with title bar (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129826
<ubotu> New bug: #129828 in Ubuntu "creating initrd image fails with "invalid option -- c"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129828
<Sunny_Shin> What is the Ubuntu Hug day?
<Sunny_Shin> Sorry Bug day
<Sunny_Shin> No.. Hug day is right
<ubotu> New bug: #129829 in Ubuntu "when the CD/DVD inserted, it doesn't appear and my display adapter can't recognized by Edubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129829
<ubotu> New bug: #129831 in dpkg (main) "total system lock up - had to power off and on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129831
<ubotu> New bug: #129833 in Ubuntu "gnome-keyring seems broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129833
<Kmos> Sunny_Shin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/
<Kmos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070801
<ubotu> New bug: #129834 in Ubuntu "AisleRiot Solitaire Reported a Bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129834
<ubotu> New bug: #129836 in eog (main) "EOG doesn't follow EXIF rotation tag" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129836
<ubotu> New bug: #129840 in autoinstall (universe) "Installation of Ubuntu 7.04 failed " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129840
<ubotu> New bug: #129841 in Ubuntu "'E:Le paquet virtualbox doit tre rinstall, mais je ne parviens pas  trouver son archive.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129841
<ubotu> New bug: #129842 in sdcc (universe) "please update to 2.7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129842
<ubotu> New bug: #129846 in apparmor (main) "Add Avahi-Daemon Profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129846
<ubotu> New bug: #129849 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't fully uninstall all dependent packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129849
<ubotu> New bug: #129850 in nautilus (main) "Major CD mount issue - affects Nautilus!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129850
<ubotu> New bug: #129852 in kmyfirewall (universe) "Kmyfirewall causes login problems under gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129852
<ubotu> New bug: #129853 in srecord (universe) "please upgrade srecord to 1.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129853
<ubotu> New bug: #129855 in partman-partitioning (main) "new Partition Editor 'Check' breaks md partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129855
<ubotu> New bug: #129854 in syck (universe) "Please sync syck (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129854
<ubotu> New bug: #129856 in Ubuntu "Please sync python-syck from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129856
<ubotu> New bug: #129858 in Ubuntu "synaptic library install problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129858
<ubotu> New bug: #129859 in xorg (main) "Window shaky when placed top 1 to 2 inches with compiz-fusion Ubuntu gustsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129859
<ubotu> New bug: #129860 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "two xorg processes with fglrx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129860
<ubotu> New bug: #129861 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Remove 'tcpdump' as a depend of 'ubuntu-standard'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129861
<ubotu> New bug: #129862 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129862
<ubotu> New bug: #129865 in Ubuntu "Select Traditional Chinese in installation, changed to Simplified Chinese" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129865
<ubotu> New bug: #129866 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't fully uninstall it's packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129866
<ubotu> New bug: #129867 in gnucash (universe) "Incorrect rendering of account tabs under XGL and Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129867
<ubotu> New bug: #129869 in hal (main) "Macbook Pro Third Generation HAL Support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129869
<ubotu> New bug: #129871 in cinepaint (universe) "cinepaint not loading tif files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129871
<ubotu> New bug: #129872 in mondo (universe) "Revision number in repository higher than the most recent lease by MondoRescue.org." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129872
<ubotu> New bug: #129874 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach() (dup-of: 76193)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129874
<Burgundavia> keescook: the security stuff never ends, does it?
<keescook> Burgundavia: nope, really doesn't.  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129876 in mkelfimage (universe) "Please sync mkelfimage (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129876
<ubotu> New bug: #129877 in kaffeine (main) "No DVD lock when watching a movie in Kaffeine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129877
<ubotu> New bug: #129878 in pppoeconf (main) "PPPoE crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129878
<ubotu> New bug: #129879 in gdm (main) "login picture doesn't show up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129879
<ubotu> New bug: #129882 in ebox (universe) "system and ebox apache fight each other" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129882
<ubotu> New bug: #129884 in mondo (universe) "SATA drive -> out of memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129884
<ubotu> New bug: #129886 in pidgin (main) "Buddy window hiding at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129886
<ubotu> New bug: #129887 in alsa-lib (main) "default snd-usb-audio alsa buffer too low (causes pops and clicks)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129887
<ubotu> New bug: #129888 in pidgin (main) "Account gets disabled by connecting from other location (MSN)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129888
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: you're looking at that pidgin bug?
<Nafallo> just here in the channel. just woke up.
<Nafallo> I would still argue it's a bug in the protocol, not in pidgin.
<Nafallo> if they want to use MSN from other places they need to make it a jabber-transport :-)
<Hobbsee> no, they're saying the account gets disabled, not just signed out
<Hobbsee> it's intended behaviour in the protocol, to get signed out if you're signed in somewhere else
<Nafallo> ah, right.
* Nafallo hugs his gajim
<owh> Hiya, after thinking about it for some time now, I've decided that I should setup some environment to properly build packages that I'm fixing bugs in. According to the docs I've found, there are two real options, debootstrapchroot and pbuilder. What is unclear is which is preferred? I suspect that I'll need to setup several environments given that I'm fixing bugs that appear in dapper as well as in feisty. Any comments, recommen
<doko> ohh, nice, tiny fonts after xorg upgrade and reboot
<seb128> doko: gdm stopped forcing 96 dpi
<ubotu> New bug: #129896 in blosxom (universe) "Sync blosxom 2.0-15 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129896
<ubotu> New bug: #129898 in heartbeat (universe) "Sync heartbeat 2.1.2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129898
<ubotu> New bug: #129900 in zoneminder (universe) "Sync zoneminder 1.22.3-7 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129900
<ubotu> New bug: #129901 in system-config-printer (main) "my-default-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in __init__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129901
<ubotu> New bug: #129902 in ode (universe) "symbol dGeomTriMeshGetLastTransform missing in libode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129902
<ubotu> New bug: #129904 in gnome-screensaver (main) "lockdown settings not locking ability to lock screen " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129904
<ubotu> New bug: #129903 in pdfedit (universe) "Highlighting Text: only lines, no words" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129903
<ubotu> New bug: #129905 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer-applet endlessely waits/loops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129905
<ubotu> New bug: #129906 in hal (main) "Hal crashes at live-cd boot (Gutsy Tribe 3)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129906
<ubotu> New bug: #129908 in network-manager (main) "NM cannot distinguish between two networks with the same SSID at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129908
<ubotu> New bug: #129907 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "mute internal speakers when headphones/externel speakers are connected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129907
<ubotu> New bug: #129909 in Ubuntu "Fonts too big (Gutsy Tribe 3)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129909
<ubotu> New bug: #129910 in Ubuntu "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<ubotu> New bug: #129913 in Ubuntu "cannot change brightness in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129913
<ubotu> New bug: #129914 in olsrd (universe) "Please sync olsrd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129914
<ubotu> New bug: #129915 in compiz (main) "full screen opengl crashes xwindows (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129915
<ubotu> New bug: #129916 in vim (main) "Tabs tooltips prevent the window from being correctly refreshed in vim-gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129916
<ubotu> New bug: #129917 in alacarte (main) "Rogue entries in the menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129917
<ubotu> New bug: #129918 in libtelepathy (universe) "Please sync libtelepathy (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129918
<ubotu> New bug: #129602 in firefox (main) "Unsure -- didn't see the crash (dup-of: 73536)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129602
<ubotu> New bug: #129919 in telepathy-sofiasip (universe) "Please sync telepathy-sofiasip (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129919
<ubotu> New bug: #129920 in apache2 (main) "/var/lock/apache2 has wrong owner and group for webdav" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129920
<ubotu> New bug: #129923 in Ubuntu "sound does not work after suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129923
<ubotu> New bug: #129925 in totem (main) "VCD protocol source plugin not installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129925
<ubotu> New bug: #129928 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  after this mornings updates gnome took >5minutes to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129928
<ubotu> New bug: #129929 in Ubuntu "libapache-mod-php5 missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129929
<ubotu> New bug: #129930 in Ubuntu "gcc dont instaled or dont run in the console typing gcc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129930
<gnomefreak> updatedb is cron running apt-get update right?
<coNP> no
<Kmos> gnomefreak: updatedb is for locate
<coNP> updatedb is a cronjob updating the locate db
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<coNP> hegy Kmos
<coNP> -g
<Kmos> coNP: *g*
<gnomefreak> should it run prior to panels and everything loading?
<coNP> cronjobs are run when they have scheduled
<pedro> morning
<gnomefreak> and how often are we setting it to run, example : only after kernel update
<coNP> it is scheduled once a day I guess
<Kmos> gnomefreak: for that I think you can set a cronjob to get updates
<gnomefreak> reason i ask, reboot updatedb cause gnome to take >5 minutes to load and everything else very slow IMHO this should NEVER happen
<coNP> gnomefreak: have  alook at /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<coNP> Then this is a problem general to daily cronjobs.
<gnomefreak> yeah its a simple bash script
<coNP> s/bash/dash/ :)
<gnomefreak> dash
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<gnomefreak> extreamly simple
<coNP> What do you think what is the good solution when to run daily cronjobs?
<coNP> Oh, maybe it is more of -devel than -bugs issue.
<coNP> I mean there might be some people knowing about this.
* gnomefreak not worried about when it runs im more worried about users complaining it takes too much of a load to run
<coNP> renice might help?
<seb128> gnomefreak: the only way to not create load is to not run it
<gnomefreak> i figured as much
<seb128> coNP: renice is for CPU, the load is coming from disk IOs there
<gnomefreak> renice? i see in /etc/updatedb.conf that it uses NICE=10 export nice
<ubotu> New bug: #129932 in evolution (main) "Evolution references "Gaim" instead of "Pidgin"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129932
<gnomefreak> well ill look at it in more detail when i get home tonight
<ubotu> New bug: #129934 in Ubuntu "[Qt 3]  Potential vulnerability in QTextEdit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129934
<ubotu> New bug: #129935 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Removable devices are not being automounted in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129935
<ubotu> New bug: #129937 in lynx (main) "Lynx out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129937
<ubotu> New bug: #129938 in Ubuntu "gnome-sound-recordere" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129938
<ubotu> New bug: #129939 in Ubuntu "Suspend 4600i doesn't work and keyboard won't work, & corrupts session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129939
<ubotu> New bug: #129944 in Ubuntu "Beryl/Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129944
<ubotu> New bug: #129946 in mailody (universe) "Please sync mailody (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129946
<ubotu> New bug: #129940 in xpdf (universe) "[XPDF]  possible buffer overflow and execution of arbitrary code" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129940
<ubotu> New bug: #129947 in ggcov (universe) "ggcov does not work due to libglade errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129947
<ubotu> New bug: #129949 in treil (universe) "Please sync treil (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129949
<ubotu> New bug: #129951 in usplash (main) "usplash doesn't parse the default config file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129951
<ubotu> New bug: #129911 in Ubuntu "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129911
<ubotu> New bug: #129952 in Ubuntu "please sync package m17n-contrib from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129952
<ubotu> New bug: #129954 in strace (main) "strace displays a lot Input/output erros" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129954
<coNP> welcome back, good old fellow, ubotu
<ubotu> New bug: #129955 in usplash (main) "usplash prevents system from booting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129955
<paulvg> brilliant stack trace, "#0  0xb7293a15 in ?? ()" (bug 129911)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129911 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129911
<Hobbsee> paulvg: reject as it's useless
<paulvg> is there a standard reject response?
<Hobbsee> !responses
<paulvg> !responses
<coNP> https://wiki.ubutu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Kmos> hehe
<coNP> +n
<paulvg> yeah, i know, but it's not "missing a backtrace", it has one, but it's meaningless
<paulvg> it's not "missing a crash report" either
<coNP> xtknight: if you want to fix about as well, you can update the .debdiff and ask seb128 to wait until then
<coNP> talking about bug 60258
<paulvg> where's ubotu?
<coNP> ubotu is dead, long live ubotu
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60258 in gnome-art "Ruby crashes while using gnome-art-manager" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60258
* coNP is 15 minutes quicker than ubotu 
<coNP> I must say, not bad for a human... :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129957 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashed when I fly over a link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129957
<ubotu> New bug: #129958 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashes after entering a nickserv password into a network dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129958
<ubotu> New bug: #129960 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Samba times out when transferring files from XP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129960
<ubotu> New bug: #124440 in gtk+2.0 "gnome needs a way to manipulate scroll speed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124440
<ubotu> New bug: #129959 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  Very low volume (only on headphones) with ICH southbridge AC97 audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129959
<ubotu> New bug: #129961 in gajim (universe) "cpu overload due to gajim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129961
<xtknight> coNP, thanks.  actually i'd really just like that fix to get in there first.
<ubotu> New bug: #129964 in gnome-panel (main) "Tosiba E-studio 161 Drivers " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129964
<ubotu> New bug: #129965 in Ubuntu "Tosiba E-studio 161 Drivers " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129965
<ubotu> New bug: #129968 in Ubuntu "Outdated Mozilla Thunderbird in Add Programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129968
<ubotu> New bug: #129969 in Ubuntu "FTBFS: Please update buildd apt sources" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129969
<ubotu> New bug: #129970 in pyspf (universe) "Please sync pyspf 2.0.4-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129970
<ubotu> New bug: #129971 in Ubuntu "no sound on hp dv6500 pavilion laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129971
<ubotu> New bug: #129972 in Ubuntu "no sound on hp dv6500 pavilion laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129972
<ubotu> New bug: #129973 in openoffice.org (main) "Printing Glitches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129973
<coNP> Do you think bug 84614 qualifies as a real bug? You can easily change e.g. panel color if you want to.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84614 in gnome-themes "To low constrast in cons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84614
<ubotu> New bug: #129974 in dvgrab (universe) "dvgrab uses unsupported isochronous request types" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129974
<ubotu> New bug: #129975 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Please sync ntfs-3g (1:1.710-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129975
<ubotu> New bug: #129978 in gnome-app-install (main) "PokerTH not in program list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129978
<ubotu> New bug: #129982 in ubiquity (main) "Default keyboard layout for Dutch language" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129982
<ubotu> New bug: #129983 in gnome-app-install (main) "Steals window focus when switching from downloading to installing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129983
<ubotu> New bug: #129979 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getManufacturer'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129979
<ubotu> New bug: #129980 in gnucash (universe) "[Gutsy]  The Payment amount doesn't appear on a single line when printing a invoice in GnuCash." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129980
<ubotu> New bug: #129981 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  LiveCD doesn't load on old Dell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129981
<ubotu> New bug: #129984 in svk (universe) "svk: new upstream release available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129984
<ubotu> New bug: #129985 in kpowersave (universe) "kpowersave didn't detect cable unpluged, though acpi reports it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129985
<ubotu> New bug: #129986 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.67 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129986
<ubotu> New bug: #129987 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  tribe 3 doesn't boot on ASUS Notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129987
<ubotu> New bug: #129988 in gnucash (universe) "[Gutsy]  GnuCash doesn't show taxes on invoice when individual taxes is checked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129988
<ubotu> New bug: #129991 in Ubuntu "CVXOPT python package for optimization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129991
<Mertiki>  does somedody have a laptop with a synaptic touchpad that can help me in confirming a bug in launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #129992 in xawtv (universe) "[gutsy-tribe2 + upgrades]  xawtv segfaults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129992
<ubotu> New bug: #129993 in zinf (universe) "zinf crashed with signal 5 on startup" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129993
<ubotu> New bug: #129998 in eclipse (universe) "[gusty kubuntu]  eclipse is crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129998
<ubotu> New bug: #130004 in alsa-driver (main) "audio devices lottery on each boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130004
<ubotu> New bug: #130005 in gnome-games (main) "In Aisleriot an integer overflow of the score is possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130005
<ubotu> New bug: #130007 in kdenetwork (main) "[Gutsy]  Please package newest Krdc from svn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130007
<ubotu> New bug: #130006 in python-qt4 (main) "Update to PyQt 4.3 to keep in sync with Qt version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130006
<ubotu> New bug: #130011 in gnome-doc-tools (main) "gnome-doc-tool is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130011
<ubotu> New bug: #130012 in gnome-control-center (main) "Can not build from source: missing header libebook/e-book.h" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130012
<ubotu> New bug: #130013 in apport (main) "apport-cli requires xdg.DesktopEntry to run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130013
<ubotu> New bug: #130014 in cupsys (main) "[Gutsy]  Unable to upgrade or reinstall cupsys after trying to upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130014
<ubotu> New bug: #130015 in gnash (universe) "gnash not listed as firefox-flashplugin in galternatives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130015
<Mertiki>  does somedody have a laptop with a synaptic touchpad that can help me in confirming a bug in launchpad?
<JenFraggle> Mertiki: yup
<Mertiki> Hi, I've found a bug in Xorg which affect synaptic touchpad when switching user but I need somebody to confirm the bug on launchpad
<Mertiki> the bug # is 125340
<ubotu> New bug: #130019 in gnome-app-install (main) "Help text rendered as XML, stylesheet missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130019
<Mertiki> To make it short, when switching user, synaptic touchpads completely stops working until you get back to the initial user session
<JenFraggle> looking
<Mertiki> txs very much!
<JenFraggle> bug 125340
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125340 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics doesn't work with multiple users in Xorg." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125340
<Mertiki> Yep, that's it
<ubotu> New bug: #130020 in python-reportlab (main) "A warning while installing python-reportlab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130020
<JenFraggle> Mertiki: same happened for me until I ended up with a black screen and couldn't get any further
<JenFraggle> had to restart x
<Mertiki> Wow, I didn't have these problems
<Mertiki> Can you had this informations to the bug 125340 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125340 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics doesn't work with multiple users in Xorg." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125340
<JenFraggle> maybe i did something wrong but touchpad def stopped working
<Mertiki> if you look your Xorg.0.log, you should see Synaptics DeviceOff called and Synaptics DeviceOff called
<Mertiki> It's like if Xorg stops synaptics when switching user
<Mertiki> I my case, it didn't crash
<JenFraggle> I've commented, logging off now to go to bed, hope you get sorted out
<Mertiki> thanks very much for your help
<ubotu> New bug: #130022 in gnome-app-install (main) "Install codecs dialog references missing 'show ... apps' options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130022
<ubotu> New bug: #130024 in gnome-mastermind (universe) "The help file doesn't seem to have compiled right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130024
<ubotu> New bug: #130025 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Extra options needed for 3D on Inspiron 1501" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130025
<ubotu> New bug: #130027 in Ubuntu "VIA C3 - high CPU temperature/occosianal freezes with powernowd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130027
<ubotu> New bug: #130028 in mercurial (universe) "mercurial scm package web interface doesn't generate tar.bz2 and tar.gz files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130028
<ubotu> New bug: #130029 in sound-juicer (main) "ripping a cd fails regularly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130029
<ubotu> New bug: #130030 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Installation of the plugin asks twice for local copy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130030
<ubotu> New bug: #130031 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Striim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130031
<ubotu> New bug: #130032 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Wine-doors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130032
<ubotu> New bug: #130033 in Ubuntu "Live CD fails to boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130033
<ubotu> New bug: #130034 in dreamchess (main) "Dreamchess appears twice in game menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130034
<ubotu> New bug: #130035 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "new upstream version available 2.0.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130035
<ubotu> New bug: #130039 in runit (universe) "package runit 1.5.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130039
<ubotu> New bug: #130042 in nautilus (main) "Show audio cd artist and title in nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130042
<ubotu> New bug: #130043 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-bin fail install with dpkg" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130043
<ubotu> New bug: #130044 in sound-juicer (main) "Mp3 profile hidden when liblame0 is not installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130044
<ubotu> New bug: #130045 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity installer on gutsy testing 3 hangs on prompts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130045
<ubotu> New bug: #130046 in xen-tools (universe) "Bug in xen-create-image when using --lvm and --noswap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130046
<ubotu> New bug: #130047 in ltsp-client-builder (main) "ltsp-build-client ignores --base option " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130047
<ubotu> New bug: #130048 in python-numpy (universe) "[Gutsy]  Unable to install/upgrade python-numpy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130048
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-03
<ubotu> New bug: #130050 in openoffice.org (main) "Bibliography Database crashes OpenOffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130050
<ubotu> New bug: #130052 in dreamchess (main) "Add a hotkey to toggle fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130052
<ubotu> New bug: #130054 in evolution (main) "Trouble emptying Trash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130054
<ubotu> New bug: #130055 in audio-convert (universe) "Nautilus audio convert script doesn't activate itself" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130055
<ubotu> New bug: #130056 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql-admin package broken, unmet mysql-admin-common dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130056
<ubotu> New bug: #130058 in Ubuntu "feisty x86_64 does not include 32 bit GSL libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130058
<ubotu> New bug: #130059 in plr (universe) "R_HOME environmental variable not set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130059
<ubotu> New bug: #130060 in evolution (main) "Evolution can't synchronize folder "Inbox" causing duplicates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130060
<ubotu> New bug: #130061 in Ubuntu "prism54usb: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -110 (usr805422)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130061
<ubotu> New bug: #130062 in gnome-games (main) "'Klotski' not installed but has a gnome menu entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130062
<ubotu> New bug: #130064 in Ubuntu "mozilla-mplayer plugin bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130064
<ubotu> New bug: #130065 in pidgin-libnotify (universe) "pidgin-libnotify causes notification-daemon to crash with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130065
<ubotu> New bug: #130066 in gdm (main) "gdm stuck in loop if killed with ctrl-alt-delete (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130066
<ubotu> New bug: #130067 in kdemultimedia (main) "Kubuntu: Mute feature doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130067
<ubotu> New bug: #126153 in gnash (universe) "gnash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126153
<ubotu> New bug: #130071 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130071
<ubotu> New bug: #130072 in checkgmail (universe) "checkgmail Open message feature doesn't works." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130072
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #130074 in tilda (universe) "Adding new tabs to tilda causes it to increase in size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130074
<ubotu> New bug: #130075 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Random pauses when transferring data at gigabit speeds with forcedeth driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130075
<ubotu> New bug: #130078 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon 2.6.22-9-generic Kernel Panic when inserting belkins F5D7050 USB wifi card/rt73 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130078
<ubotu> New bug: #130079 in Ubuntu "internal error opening cache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130079
<ubotu> New bug: #130080 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130080
<ubotu> New bug: #130081 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when going to this CNN link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130081
<ubotu> New bug: #130084 in f-spot (main) "f-spot buttons hardly work in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130084
<ubotu> New bug: #130085 in f-spot (main) "f-spot zoom in fullscreen mode does'nt work correctly with compiz turned on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130085
<ubotu> New bug: #130086 in adept (main) "Graphical installers don't include application previews" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130086
<ubotu> New bug: #130087 in gedit (main) "pt_BR translation broke Python syntax highlighting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130087
<ubotu> New bug: #130069 in Ubuntu "need to reinstall wniff and then no archive found" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130069
<ubotu> New bug: #130088 in python-numpy (universe) "python-numpy does not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130088
<ubotu> New bug: #130091 in gnash (universe) "CVE-2007-2500: memory corruption vulnerability in gnash" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130091
<ubotu> New bug: #130094 in Ubuntu "Tribes3 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not add EndSubSection after color depth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130094
<ubotu> New bug: #130095 in knemo (universe) "[Gutsy]  Please sync KNemo 0.4.8-1 from Debian (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130095
<ubotu> New bug: #130096 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130096
<ubotu> New bug: #130097 in cplay (universe) "Cannot display Chinese char in playlist window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130097
<ubotu> New bug: #130098 in Ubuntu "nautilus crashes when viewing properties of a ntfs drive in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130098
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #130099 in libapache2-mod-auth-pam (main) "libapache2-mod-auth-pam: doesnt work with Apache > 2.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130099
<ubotu> New bug: #130100 in update-manager (main) "Kon de pakketinformatie niet initialiseren" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130100
<ubotu> New bug: #130102 in clearlooks (universe) "Buggy update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130102
<ubotu> New bug: #130103 in wmaker (universe) "WMaker will crash and restart, when running MSVSS(by wine)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130103
<ubotu> New bug: #130105 in evince (main) "half of the page is displayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130105
<ubotu> New bug: #130089 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130089
<ubotu> New bug: #129995 in roundup (universe) "roundup needs to be taught to create /var/run/roundup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129995
<ubotu> New bug: #130110 in compiz (main) "compiz causes crash with fullscreen sdl applications (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130110
<ubotu> New bug: #130111 in slrn (universe) "slrn does not support utf8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130111
<ubotu> New bug: #130113 in hal (main) "hal 0.5.9.1-1ubuntu2 fail to initialize on R51e-2XC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130113
<ubotu> New bug: #130114 in apparmor (main) "#include files should be in apparmor itself" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130114
<ubotu> New bug: #130115 in gnome-panel (main) "terminal open but cannot see anything just white and can't do anything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130115
<ubotu> New bug: #130120 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  LiVES" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130120
<ubotu> New bug: #130122 in luatex-snapshot (universe) "Package is missing and available in Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130122
<ubotu> New bug: #130123 in totem (main) "[problem]  There's no sound at all HP dv2325" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130123
<ubotu> New bug: #130124 in Ubuntu "Gusty tribe 3 Installer didn't show existing partitions on harddrive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130124
<ubotu> New bug: #130127 in Ubuntu "Lexmark X3350 (3 in 1) cannot be installed, how is it possible?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130127
<ubotu> New bug: #130129 in luatex-snapshot (universe) "Please sync luatex-snapshot (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130129
<ubotu> New bug: #130131 in debian-installer (main) "[gutsy]  colored blocks during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130131
<Kmos> coNP: are you there?
<ubotu> New bug: #130132 in nautilus (main) "dot-thumbnails gets huuuuuge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130132
<ubotu> New bug: #130134 in mozilla-firefox (main) "[gutsy gibbon] firefox disabled most of the themes that are installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130134
<ubotu> New bug: #130135 in dir2ogg (universe) "depend on mpg123 | mpg321" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130135
<ubotu> New bug: #130136 in mpg123 (multiverse) "mpg123: Please enable all optimizations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130136
<ubotu> New bug: #130137 in gambas (universe) "gambas doesn't open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130137
<ubotu> New bug: #130139 in Ubuntu "intel i915=terrible perfomance..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130139
<coNP> hey Kmos.
<coNP> Thanks for your mail. I think you are right, for syncs / removals debian tracker links are not needed.
<coNP> However, if they are provided that won't harm anyone. So they can be left assigned. Especially, you might be interested how Debian solved the same issue.
<Kmos> coNP: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Removal
<Kmos> !removal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> :(
<coNP> Kmos: that says that for packages that are going to be removed from Debian you shouldn't even file a removal bug
<coNP> This is not to cause extra work to archive admins.
<coNP> If there is one removal request filed in LP, however, you can certainly assign the Debian bug. That makes no harm.
<coNP> But anyway, this issue is not worth talking about it any more :)
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> personally i like more that sync request doesn't have bug watch
<coNP> Why?
<coNP> BTW sync requests shouldn't since Debian cannot sync
<coNP> :)
<coNP> And in the case of removals it can prove useful for admins, who can see that no action is needed, since Debian takes care of it.
<ubotu> New bug: #130140 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted manager worg xorg.conf for ATI fglrx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130140
<ubotu> New bug: #130141 in Ubuntu "translation repos doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130141
<Kmos> coNP: because it will be checked on debian.. don't need to give you extra work
<coNP> Kmos: what gives extra work?
<coNP> There is *already* a bug report on Debian.
<Kmos> coNP: debian remove packages without checking if other packages will work after that
<coNP> If you attach this, you can save work for Ubuntu developers.
<Kmos> they're insane
<Kmos> ubuntu motu =)
<coNP> Because they know they should not investigate.
<Kmos> they check the syncs
<Kmos> they'll check all dependencies and test build package first
<coNP> Yes. I would therefore attach the debian report to let them know, that they don't need to do this work.
<Kmos> debian is just a way to know it was removed there
<Kmos> you just need to mention that on comment
<coNP> Yes. And then it will automatically be removed from Ubuntu.
<Kmos> no.. it won't
<Kmos> cjwatson doesn't care if it's removed from debian, it's only another information
<coNP> Look at the wiki page you cited.
<coNP> Okay. No matter. It is pointless to argue.
<Kmos> they must check if all builds on ubuntu and dist-upgrade will work
<coNP> Okay.
<Kmos> but talk with Hobbsee about that
<Kmos> she can explain you better than I
* Hobbsee looks in
<coNP> Heya Hobbsse.
<Hobbsee> hiya
<coNP> sorry -s+e
<cjwatson> Kmos: actually coNP is at least partially correct - before the auto-sync period ends, we semi-automatically remove packages from Ubuntu when they've been removed from Debian
<Hobbsee> greetings, cjwatson!
<cjwatson> it doesn't happen after the auto-sync period ends because if you do auto-removal but not auto-sync you can end up skewed in harmful ways
<cjwatson> hello
<coNP> I guess it is a pointless debate. I said assigning Debian remove does no harm to Ubuntu developers, it could even help to decide if (1) no action is needed from your part, because Debian takes care of it, or (2) you can remove the package and from the comments you might learn some issues. But anyhow, it might help, but surely does no harm.
<cjwatson> -rwxr-xr-x 1 lp_archive lp_archive 9180 Jun 22 11:22 /home/lp_archive/bin/process-removals
<Kmos> cjwatson: nice command :p
<coNP> So it has no point unassigning remote bug tracks about Debian removals. This does not extra work, but *might* save some.
<cjwatson> I only replied because my name was invoked, although I don't know exactly why you mentioned me in particular
<cjwatson> coNP: packages that have been removed from Debian are a sort of special case of syncs, in a way
<coNP> Yes.
<cjwatson> so they should be filed in Ubuntu in the same kinds of cases where it's worth filing syncs
<cjwatson> i.e. when it's important to get the package removed straight away, rather than waiting for the next release and having it auto-removed
<coNP> Okay. I think I understand the whole removal process. I just cannot understand why it is *wrong* to assign the Debian removal bug. :)
<cjwatson> Kmos: you are incorrect, by the way; Debian does not typically remove packages without any checks
<Hobbsee> Kmos: yes, we do check everything for syncs, etc, first, so that we dont BREAK THE ARCHIVE.
<Hobbsee> this is *sensible*.  if you dont have time for that, you dont have time to do packaging stuff.
<Hobbsee> they're quite sane, really.
<cjwatson> the removal tool used by Debian ftpmasters has an option to do the checks and everything
<Kmos> cjwatson: I think you told me some days ago, they most of times remove packages without check for dependencies
<cjwatson> Kmos: I do not remember doing so; please provide a citation
<Kmos> i really don't remember if he's you.. forgot it
<cjwatson> in any case, the Debian testing migration process provides a check against this doing any harm to Debian releases
<cjwatson> we intentionally bypass that and apply our own QA
<cjwatson> but that's not Debian's fault
<cjwatson> Kmos: I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't quote me in future without being quite sure that I really did say what you're saying I said
<cjwatson> this is not true:
<cjwatson> 13:00 <Kmos> cjwatson doesn't care if it's removed from debian, it's only another information
<Kmos> cjwatson: sorry for that
* coNP finishes. Seems to be po-po-pointless. We should fix amarok instead :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130142 in update-manager (main) "update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130142
<cjwatson> Kmos: thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #130145 in sdl-ttf2.0 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130145
<ubotu> New bug: #130146 in evolution (main) "Freezes when creating a new email with a dynamically created shell-script signature" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130146
<ubotu> New bug: #130147 in libxml-parser-perl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130147
<ubotu> New bug: #130149 in genext2fs (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130149
<ubotu> New bug: #130150 in expat (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130150
<ubotu> New bug: #130151 in bison (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130151
<ubotu> New bug: #130152 in Ubuntu "Mp3 profile is active in gnome-audio-profiles-properties but not choosable in sound-juicer, Rhythmbox and sound-recorder drop down list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130152
<ubotu> New bug: #130153 in qcad (universe) "qcad misbehaves under some locales" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130153
<ubotu> New bug: #130154 in kdebase (main) "kprinter mishandles font encoding when doing page selection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130154
<ubotu> New bug: #130155 in ardour (universe) "Please sync ardour (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130155
<ubotu> New bug: #130156 in bzr-svn (universe) "bzr crashed with SIGSEGV in svn_auth_set_parameter()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130156
<ubotu> New bug: #130157 in gnash (universe) "gnash 0.1 does not make correct symlinks for firefox epiphany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130157
<ubotu> New bug: #130159 in python-qt3 (main) "python-qt3 depends on python-sip4 <=4.7 but 4.7-1 installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130159
<ubotu> New bug: #130160 in gambas (universe) "Please sync gambas (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130160
<ubotu> New bug: #130101 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice 2.2 runs as root! (dup-of: 110724)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130101
<ubotu> New bug: #130162 in restricted-manager (restricted) "package restricted-manager 0.24 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130162
<ubotu> New bug: #130164 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.4.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130164
<ubotu> New bug: #130165 in synaptic (main) "package synaptic 0.60ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130165
<ubotu> New bug: #130166 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.58 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130166
<ubotu> New bug: #130167 in update-notifier (main) "package update-notifier 0.59 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130167
<ubotu> New bug: #130168 in eog (main) "package eog 2.19.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130168
<ubotu> New bug: #130169 in software-properties (main) "package software-properties-gtk 0.60 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130169
<seb128> mvo: ^ this apt, apport integration is annoying, can we stop it?
<seb128> mvo: when there is something like the icon cache update not working the users send 10 bugs without any detail
<ubotu> New bug: #130176 in nautilus (main) "when start search file on Nautilus 2.18.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130176
<ubotu> New bug: #130170 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "package gnome-desktop-environment 1:2.18.3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130170
<ubotu> New bug: #130171 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "package gnome-core 1:2.18.3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130171
<ubotu> New bug: #130172 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.67 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130172
<ubotu> New bug: #130175 in seahorse (universe) "package seahorse 2.19.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130175
<seb128> grrrrrr
<ubotu> New bug: #130178 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  no sound recording" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130178
<ubotu> New bug: #130180 in Ubuntu "Package Manager Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130180
<ubotu> New bug: #130181 in php-mcrypt (universe) "mcrypt hanging during encryption process " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130181
<bderrly> hey, i'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jokosher/+bug/68915 and thinking it should be closed but i can't figure out how to verify 100% that the change has propagated to ubuntu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68915 in jokosher "Crash when fast forwarding in song" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<ubotu> New bug: #130184 in kdebase (main) "Login manager (kdm) should not display disabled users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130184
<ubotu> New bug: #130188 in ghc6 (universe) "ghc6-doc package seems to break on upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130188
<ubotu> New bug: #130189 in coreutils (main) "package coreutils 5.97-5.3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130189
<ubotu> New bug: #130191 in notify-python (main) "python-notify lets python method return on a attach_to_status_icon() call" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130191
<ubotu> New bug: #130192 in quanta (universe) "Quanta+ : undo and redo are buggy after entered a Japanese text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130192
<ubotu> New bug: #130193 in compiz (main) "can't access xserver after switch to tty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130193
<ubotu> New bug: #130195 in polipo (universe) "Merge polipo 1.0.1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130195
<ubotu> New bug: #130194 in mythtv (multiverse) "Some tuner cards will not resume after suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130194
<ubotu> New bug: #130200 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus using incorrect file size units" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130200
<LadyNikon> <3 coke zero
<LadyNikon> whoops
<LadyNikon> wrong channel
<ubotu> New bug: #130202 in gnome-games (main) "Gnotski and image not found" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130202
<ubotu> New bug: #130203 in Ubuntu "MoM creates package against wrong tarball when tarballs are different" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130203
<ubotu> New bug: #130206 in xorg (main) "default xorg.conf does not have necessary EndSubSections" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130206
<ubotu> New bug: #130208 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "package nvidia-glx None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130208
<ubotu> New bug: #130210 in Ubuntu "Update Manager dies importing Automatix Repos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130210
<gnomefreak> thats a good thing
<gnomefreak> not a bug IMHO
<ubotu> New bug: #130211 in menu (universe) "update-menus hangs <defunct>" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130211
<ubotu> New bug: #130212 in dbus (main) "All d-bus users crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130212
<ubotu> New bug: #130213 in rhythmbox (main) "rhtmbox doesn't play the next song after first song finished" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130213
<ubotu> New bug: #130214 in postfix (main) "Please sync postfix 2.4.5-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130214
<ubotu> New bug: #130215 in easytag (universe) "Easytag doesn't recognize some audio files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130215
<ubotu> New bug: #130218 in gxine (main) "[GUTSY] gxine cannot find libmozjs.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130218
<ubotu> New bug: #130219 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Pinky-Tagger" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130219
<ubotu> New bug: #130221 in Ubuntu "2.6.22-9 kernel acpi segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130221
<ubotu> New bug: #130207 in Ubuntu "USB Keyboard stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130207
<ubotu> New bug: #130224 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtkfilechooser save/save as dialog misplaces focus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130224
<ubotu> New bug: #130225 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "Whichlist: Include bzr log -s as Changelog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130225
<calc> bug 35087
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35087 in openoffice.org "OOo crashes on Dapper with signal 8 when opening own templates" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35087
<ubotu> New bug: #130227 in debian-installer (main) "partman fails to install xubuntu 7.10 alternate 386 tribe 3 on sata disk with vt6421A controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130227
<ubotu> New bug: #130228 in gnome-panel (main) "Software index is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130228
<ubotu> New bug: #130229 in python-numpy (universe) "python-numpy and python-numpy-dev 1:1.0.3-1ubuntu1 conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130229
<ubotu> New bug: #130230 in syck "syck 0.55+svn256 fails to build on ia64" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130230
<ubotu> New bug: #130237 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "Please sync purple-plugin-pack (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130237
<ScottK> Pici: Ping
<ScottK> It's probably not the best use of your time to dupe a bug that's already been marked fix released and give a generic response to look at the other bug. Bug #130229
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130229 in python-numpy "python-numpy and python-numpy-dev 1:1.0.3-1ubuntu1 conflict (dup-of: 130048)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130229
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130048 in python-numpy "[Gutsy]  Unable to install/upgrade python-numpy" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130048
<ubotu> New bug: #130238 in openldap2 (main) "OpenLDAP chroot by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130238
<Pici> ScottK: I realize that. I had the window open and hadn't touched it for a bit, when I replied I realized that it was marked as 'fixed released'
<ScottK> Even if I hadn't marked it Fix Released, your repsonse made it sound like you hadn't even read the bug you were duping it to.
<ScottK> Saying "Look for a work around ..." in a bug that says a fix has been released, just upgrade isn't really right.
<Pici> Yeah, that wasnt so swift of me... I'll be more careful next time.
<ScottK> No problem.  That's how we all learn.
<Pici> Yep :)
<ScottK> It's also always a good idea to refresh your browser window if you've been away from a bug for a bit.
<Pici> I think after this I wont forget.
<ubotu> New bug: #130239 in devil (universe) "[needs-packaging] DevIL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130239
<ubotu> New bug: #126385 in redfish "Suspend/Hibernate with nv driver and NVIDIA 8400M GS doesn't work (dup-of: 121801)" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126385
<ubotu> New bug: #130240 in firefox (main) "Firefox Save Image dialog Compiz problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130240
<ubotu> New bug: #130241 in Ubuntu "x server problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130241
<rbs-tito> I know bug 127281 isn't really a bug, but I might as well help the guy out. Does anyone know what can be done?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127281 in Ubuntu "'update-manager'" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127281
* ScottK loosk
<ScottK> looks even
<ScottK> rbs-tito: I'd say he needs to remove virtualbox (I'm guessing apt-get -f install would do it) and then talk to them about how to install their package.
<rbs-tito> apt-get -f ?
<rbs-tito> ok
<ScottK> apt-get -f install
<ScottK> sudo also
<mvo> rbs-tito: tell him to run "dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<ScottK> That's even better.
<rbs-tito> ok
<ScottK> THanks mvo.
<mvo> cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #130244 in openswan (universe) "openswan prevents ethernet module from loading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130244
<ubotu> New bug: #130247 in Ubuntu "Random system freeze (keyboard led blink)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130247
<ubotu> New bug: #130248 in Ubuntu "Savage (IBM T23): Gnome/Xorg crashes in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130248
<ubotu> New bug: #130249 in gnome-python-extras (main) "sigsegv from gtkmozembed python bindings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130249
<ubotu> New bug: #130250 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu Gutsy regression: maximized window underruns panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130250
<ScottK> mvo: Any chance you'd have a moment to discuss your won't fixing Bug #129575?  I've added a further comment to it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129575 in apt "Version control system warnings annoying and misleading" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129575
<mvo> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mvo> ScottK: here or in the bugreport?
<ScottK> How about here?
<mvo> ok
<ScottK> mvo: I can see wanting to tell someone something like "The Debian packaging is maintained here ...", but asking for a confirmation is just huge overkill in my book.
<ScottK> I already asked to download the source package and you're telling how to get a subset of that.  It's two different questions.
<mvo> ok, let me describe what problem I try to solve with it
<ScottK> OK
<mvo> the idea is that people stop uploading stuff that is maintained in a version control system. this brings pain to people because the VCS is out of sync with the archive
<mvo> that means manual fiddling, bugs and anoyance
<mvo> the right thing to do in such a case is branch from the repo, do the changes there and then upload and tell the original maintainer where to merge from
<ScottK> So does that mean I should stop trying to fix bugs in packages maintained in bzr because I haven't the first clue how to use it?
<mvo> no, that is not what I want to say
<mvo> of course not :)
<ScottK> That's how it sounded.
<ScottK> I already use cvs and svn on a number of projects.
<mvo> its meant as a reminder that for a vcs maintained package a debdiff is a good idea
<mvo> or a branch
<mvo> to make it easier for the people to keep archive<->vcs in sync
<ScottK> Agreed about a reminder, but don't stop the download and make me ack it before giving me what I asked for.
<mvo> I know and understand that this makes some things more difficult
<ScottK> If the warning were clarified and it didn't require a confirmation, I think it would be a great idea.
<mvo> I guess the wording is too strong, but I would to keep a thing that reminds people. in the long run I expect a lot more package maintained in bzr
<mvo> (too strong and not really clear)
<ubotu> New bug: #130251 in Ubuntu "Power on delay, without an internet conexion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130251
<ScottK> To me it smacks of I know better than you when it asks Are you sure...
<mvo> ScottK: "apt-get source -y apt" is not good enough?
<mvo> ScottK: right, sorry for that bad wording
<mvo> usually I try to weasel out of this by explaining that I'm not a native speaker ;)
<ScottK> So what other questions am I saying Yes to when I do that?
<mvo> for apt-get source? no others, it does not really ask questions
<ScottK> It didn't ask any at all until recently.
<mvo> I can double check that to absolutely sure
<ScottK> Can you promise it won't change?
<ScottK> To me -y is just a poor practice.
<mvo> that is a good point
<ScottK> If a question is being asked, it ought to be important and I ought to think about my answer.
<mvo> as a alterntive we could only prompt about branches maintained in launchpad ?
<ScottK> I agree with printing the message, but not with requiring the response.
<mvo> I think the question is important, just printing a message will lead to people ignoring that message
<ScottK> That's somewhat better.
<ScottK> Having an annoying question will lead to people using -y and ignoring that message ;-)
<mvo> I think that is a good compromise, there are few maintained currently in LP and for those it really makes sense to ask
<mvo> true :)
<ScottK> I think it's progress, but I still think it's a pretty orthogonal point to getting a debian source package.
<mvo> ok, lets do that for now and see how it works out. and when that gets anoying we just make apt-get source to checkout the bzr branch automatically if it can do that
<ScottK> NO.  Please dont' do that.
<ScottK> If I'm downloading postfix from Gutsy, I should get the source for 2.4.5-1, not whatever lamont has in his git tree for 2.4.5-2.
<ubotu> New bug: #130253 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Gutsy: Volume OSD is too small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130253
<mvo> hm, maybe I do not understand the issue then. what would be wrong with htis?
<ScottK> You are giving the user something different than they asked for.
<ScottK> What if I'm trying to understand a bug I'm seeing and I download the source.
<mvo> that is really a difficult question, quite often this is exactly what I want, but then on other times it is not what I want
<ScottK> You give me the vcs version that already has it fixed and I spend hours trying to understand how that patch can be there and I have the problem.
<ScottK> But if you want the vcs version, then use the vcs tools to get it.
<ScottK> That's not what apt-get source is for.
<ScottK> It should always return exactly what's in the repository.
<ScottK> Any other way is a path to chaos and madness.
<mvo> but if the vcs version has the fix already, isn't it a duplication of effort to get the version without the fix and fix it again?
<mvo> in your example?
<ScottK> But if I'm seeing the problem in the released version, get a different source and don't know it, how will I know that?
<ScottK> If I'm trying to root cause a bug, I was the exact package that's having the bug.
<mvo> I agree that it should give the version in the archive, I do not agree that its the path to madness to use the vcs version. a lot of confusion is there because with a vcs you have the version in the archive and the version in your vcs. if those get out of sync, things become difficult
<ScottK> Agreed it's difficult.
<mvo> ideally the vcs version with the fix states that it has the fix in the changelog
<mvo> ideally :)
<ScottK> The path to madness bit is if apt-get source starts returning stuff other than the source package in the repositories.  That's what apt-get source is for.
<ubotu> New bug: #130255 in Ubuntu "Wish: Please default-accept CAcert.ord SSL Certificates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130255
<mvo> ok, that is something I agree with. it should not do this without prior authorization or without the technical means to get the same thing that is in the archive
<mvo> it seems to me like the whole topic is big enough to discuss in a broader scope
<ScottK> I agree.
<mvo> would you mind to bring it up on ubuntu-devel? so that others can share the opinions?
<ScottK> Sorry if the language in the bug was strong, but I found the whole change very disturbing.
<mvo> I'm sure you are not the only one and there is a lot of room for improvment
<ScottK> How about I do that and you clarify the warning and just ask the question for stuff on LP in the meantime?
<mvo> so no need to apologize :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mvo> that sounds like a great plan
<mvo> if you help me with a better text, that would be great (you are a native speaker, right?)
<ScottK> I am a native speaker.
<mvo> cool
<ScottK> How about if I update the bug with a recommendation and confirm it after I do?
<mvo> sounds good to me, thanks! its a bit later here already, I will probably go to sleep soon. can we do that tomorrow (or monday)
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I'll be around both most of the day.
<ubotu> New bug: #130256 in gzip (main) "zcmp keeps running in a endless loop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130256
<ubotu> New bug: #130257 in pidgin (main) "problem with spell checker in pidgin (and previously gaim)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130257
<ubotu> New bug: #130259 in nautilus (main) "Slow moving of (media) files when viewing the target folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130259
<ubotu> New bug: #130262 in screen (main) "screen not compiled with 256color support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130262
<ubotu> New bug: #130263 in ppracer (universe) "Crash on Ubuntu Gutsy with Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130263
<ubotu> New bug: #130264 in libcairo-perl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130264
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-04
<ubotu> New bug: #130266 in mpfr (main) "sync request" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130266
<ubotu> New bug: #130267 in amule (universe) "aMule keeps crashing and won't d/l the serverlist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130267
<ubotu> New bug: #130268 in gnash (universe) "No debugging mode available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130268
<ubotu> New bug: #130270 in hardinfo (universe) "crash when clicking sensors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130270
<ubotu> New bug: #130274 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Backlight keys force backlight to lowest setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130274
<ubotu> New bug: #130275 in gnome-games "glchess does not start" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130275
<carthik> ta da!
<ubotu> New bug: #130278 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _resyncResolution()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130278
<ubotu> New bug: #130279 in Ubuntu "linux love" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130279
<ubotu> New bug: #130280 in Ubuntu ""grub stage1.5 error 17" after restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130280
<ubotu> New bug: #130281 in povray (multiverse) "Installation of Povray 3.6.1 doesn't include necessary "include" directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130281
<ubotu> New bug: #130282 in nautilus (main) "CD/DVD Creator using incorrect file size units" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130282
<ubotu> New bug: #130287 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130287
<ubotu> New bug: #130288 in firefox (main) "Reproducible hang on visiting a web page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130288
<ubotu> New bug: #130289 in synaptic (main) "synaptic proxy password must not contain "@" sign" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130289
<ubotu> New bug: #130290 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  detects wifi card and networks but can't connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130290
<ubotu> New bug: #130292 in ubiquity (main) "Install app crashed partitioning usb drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130292
<ubotu> New bug: #130294 in adept (main) ""Manage Repositories" performs "fetch updates"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130294
<ubotu> New bug: #93332 in wajig "wajig suggests 'base-config' not packaged in ubuntu" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93332
<ubotu> New bug: #130296 in Ubuntu "F-Spot stucks down my Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130296
<ubotu> New bug: #130297 in enemylines3 (universe) "update manager not updating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130297
<ubotu> New bug: #130298 in notify-python (main) "add_action() method does not work at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130298
<ubotu> New bug: #130299 in coreutils (main) "gutsy uses old version of coreutils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130299
<ubotu> New bug: #130300 in ktorrent (main) "[gutsy]  ktorrent 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 crash when I quit the program when uPnP plugin is loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130300
<ubotu> New bug: #130301 in gnome-panel (main) "Invest applet doesn't work. Can't start it and can't remove it by right clicking on it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130301
<ubotu> New bug: #130302 in klamav (universe) "klamav crash on ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130302
<ubotu> New bug: #130303 in ubiquity (main) "yaboot failed to load on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130303
<ubotu> New bug: #130304 in mapserver (universe) "PHP extension 'MapScript' only runs in Apache DSO" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130304
<ubotu> New bug: #130305 in Ubuntu "No link beat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130305
<ubotu> New bug: #130308 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice refuses to launch (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130308
<ubotu> New bug: #130310 in gnome-panel (main) "workspaces in taskbar do not show, always first of 4 is marked even if I change to another workspace." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130310
<ubotu> New bug: #130311 in erlang (universe) "Merge erlang 11.b.5dfsg (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130311
<ubotu> New bug: #130313 in Ubuntu "Oracle 10g express client or server installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130313
<ubotu> New bug: #130318 in mc (universe) "new version of midnight commander is completely broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130318
<ubotu> New bug: #130320 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed:   Traceback(most recent call last): File"/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 130 in? install(sys.argv[1] )   File"/usr/bin/ubiquity", line55, install ret=wizard.run()  File"/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 264, in run self.progress_loop()   File"/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubuquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 538, in progress_loop raise RuntimeError, ("Install failed with e
<ubotu> New bug: #130321 in adept (main) "apport integration for package failure does not work with adept" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130321
<ubotu> New bug: #130324 in Ubuntu "LAMP fails to create necessary files in /var when LVM used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130324
<ubotu> New bug: #130327 in tor (universe) "not able to upgrade tor (7.04 to 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130327
<ubotu> New bug: #130328 in audacity (universe) "audacity startup segfault gtk error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130328
<ubotu> New bug: #130329 in totem (main) "totem shortens some strings and output errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130329
<ubotu> New bug: #130330 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Please re enable oss audio drivers for use on thin clients" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130330
<ubotu> New bug: #130331 in Ubuntu "(xine)totem crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130331
<ubotu> New bug: #130334 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[Gutsy]  xvncviewer support broken by new version 4.1.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130334
<ubotu> New bug: #130335 in dhcdbd (main) "package dhcdbd 2.0-5ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: podproces post-installation script zwrci kod bdu 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130335
<ubotu> New bug: #130336 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: problemy z zalenociami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130336
<ubotu> New bug: #130339 in Ubuntu "[gusty]  almost every thing crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130339
<ubotu> New bug: #130342 in devede (multiverse) "new upstream version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130342
<ubotu> New bug: #130348 in festival (main) "[Merge]  festival 1.4.3-21ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130348
<ubotu> New bug: #130350 in cacti (universe) "Please sync cacti (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130350
<ubotu> New bug: #130351 in teamspeak-server (multiverse) "Please sync teamspeak-server (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130351
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #130353 in Ubuntu "kernel panic after making dialup connection to internet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130353
* coNP *definitely* loves bug 130339 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130339 in Ubuntu "[gusty]  almost every thing crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130339
<Hobbsee> coNP: oh nice!
<coNP> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130355 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Swiftweasel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130355
* coNP almost have answered "-EUSER: please replace user"
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> it can be closed with EINCOMPLETENORESPONSE, soon
<coNP> Sure.
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130360 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer gives misterious error on wrong extraction directory " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130360
<ubotu> New bug: #130362 in Ubuntu "can't load module acx100 for DWL-650+ Wireless LAN card on Gusty alpha 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130362
<ubotu> New bug: #130364 in tilda (universe) "Please sync tilda (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130364
<ubotu> New bug: #130365 in mozilla-firefox (main) "key combination ctrl+w to close a tab is repeated automatically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130365
<ubotu> New bug: #130366 in totem (main) "when file was opened the screen changed colour and the screen froze " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130366
<ubotu> New bug: #130367 in Ubuntu "auto mount doesn't work for removable devices on Gusty tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130367
<ubotu> New bug: #130368 in gdm (main) "RFE: add an item to options menu to start onscreen keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130368
<ubotu> New bug: #130369 in Ubuntu "WLAN Card not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130369
<ubotu> New bug: #130373 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[Feisty]  services-admin erroneously reports apmd as activated." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130373
<ubotu> New bug: #130375 in udev (main) "Add an ACM rules to udev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130375
<ubotu> New bug: #130376 in cdrkit (main) "crash while checking MD5sums on jigdo include list" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130376
<ubotu> New bug: #130377 in language-pack-cs (main) "inconsistent czech man pages - different encoding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130377
<ubotu> New bug: #130378 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Tribe 3 Alternate Install fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130378
<ubotu> New bug: #130379 in totem (main) "movie/visual effects screen turns black while playing a movie / song" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130379
<ubotu> New bug: #130380 in firefox (main) "Images no longer display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130380
<ubotu> New bug: #130381 in hal (main) "Sound HDA-Intel toshiba P100 doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130381
<udienzMahyuddin> ok.. go to page..
<ubotu> New bug: #130384 in gnome-app-install (main) "Pot file updating not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130384
<ubotu> New bug: #130385 in clamav (universe) "Freshclam ignores system clamav version if user version is installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130385
<ubotu> New bug: #130386 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when download box tries to open when using a non-default theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130386
<ubotu> New bug: #130387 in f-spot (main) "New Upstream release - request for gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130387
<ubotu> New bug: #130388 in power-manager (universe) "PowerManager crashes when login via vnc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130388
<ubotu> New bug: #130389 in sbcl (universe) "Include shebang support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130389
<ubotu> New bug: #130391 in mythtv (multiverse) "cannot install libmyth-0.20" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130391
<ubotu> New bug: #130392 in kdepim (main) "kmail locks when pasting text into composer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130392
<ubotu> New bug: #130395 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "system gets really slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130395
<ubotu> New bug: #130396 in Ubuntu "Wireless Internet Connection Daemon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130396
<ubotu> New bug: #130397 in Ubuntu "No sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130397
<ubotu> New bug: #130398 in Ubuntu "Allow remounting of uncleanly unmounted XFS drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130398
<ubotu> New bug: #130399 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server does not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130399
<ubotu> New bug: #130401 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Incorrect dependency in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-9-rt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130401
<ubotu> New bug: #130407 in mysql-dfsg (main) "cannot install mysql-server-5.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130407
<ubotu> New bug: #130410 in Ubuntu "Remove Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130410
<ubotu> New bug: #130411 in casper (main) "SoundBlaster32 not work in LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130411
<paulduf> Could someone set a priority, remove me from assignee, and mark bug #128289 as Triaged?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128289 in linux-source-2.6.22 "VIA southbridge Intel id missing" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128289
<paulduf> need to assign kenel-ubuntu-team too
<ubotu> New bug: #130413 in casper (main) "Russian font in console on LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130413
<paulduf> no member of QA Team here?
<ScottK> paulduf: What's the problem?
<ScottK> You can remove yourself from assignee?
<paulduf> sure, why, you can't until I do?
<paulduf> done
<ScottK> No, just wondering why you are asking me to do stuff you can do yourself.
<paulduf> I can't set an importance, and I can't set to Triaged (unless things have changed very recently) because I am in bugsquad, not in QA team
<ScottK> Right.  I've done those.
<paulduf> thanks!
<ScottK> Just as a rule, it's nice for you to do for yourself what you can before you ask for help.
<ScottK> You could've assigned the kernel team too.
<ScottK> All you needed me for was to set the priority.
<ScottK> Not a bid deal.
<ubotu> New bug: #130416 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Oops on resume from hibernate trying to restart second CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130416
<ubotu> New bug: #130417 in firefox (main) "crashes when opening tabs or windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130417
<ubotu> New bug: #130418 in cdrdao (main) "Can't use pregap before last track" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130418
<Yasumoto> Would someone mind checking out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/130375 ? I'm not sure if a)I'm right and b) What to do about it next
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130375 in udev "Add an ACM rules to udev" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #130419 in smart (universe) "smart not respecting sources.list.d" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130419
<ubotu> New bug: #130421 in kleansweep (universe) "New upstream version 0.2.9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130421
<ubotu> New bug: #130422 in manedit (universe) "Manedit has no .desktop file" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130422
<ubotu> New bug: #130423 in xfonts-efont-unicode (universe) "installing xfonts-efont-unicode reports /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130423
<ubotu> New bug: #130424 in gmanedit (universe) "Gmanedit has no .desktop file" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130424
<ubotu> New bug: #130425 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "oops in kernel 2.6.22-9.25-generic when resuming from ACPI S3 sleep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130425
<ubotu> New bug: #130428 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor: symbol lookup error: gnome-system-monitor: undefined symbol: _ZN7pcrecpp2RE4InitEPKcPKNS_10RE_OptionsE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130428
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-05
<ubotu> New bug: #130429 in Ubuntu "Brief glitch at the bottom of the screen after gdm starts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130429
<ubotu> New bug: #130431 in compiz (main) "compiz causes libgtkglext examples to crash (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130431
<ubotu> New bug: #130433 in ecasound2.2 (universe) "Please sync ecasound2.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130433
<ubotu> New bug: #130434 in egroupware (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync egroupware (1.2.107-2.dfsg-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130434
<ubotu> New bug: #130436 in Ubuntu "gutsy new kernal .9 broke zd1211rw" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130436
<ubotu> New bug: #130437 in ifupdown (main) "udev rule can fail to run ifdown, break reinserting device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130437
<ubotu> New bug: #130439 in Ubuntu "suspend and hibernate don't work when event happens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130439
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #130441 in gnome-control-center (main) "desktop effects error dialog doesn't close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130441
<ubotu> New bug: #130442 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu falsely shows ttys in use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130442
<ubotu> New bug: #130443 in pidgin-otr (universe) "Pidgin OTR encryption key creation dialog missing icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130443
<ubotu> New bug: #130444 in Ubuntu "Characters incorrectly echoed to virtual terminal screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130444
<ubotu> New bug: #130446 in Ubuntu "Inapropriate use of Ubuntu font " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130446
<Pici> hmm
<ubotu> New bug: #130447 in kde4base (universe) "kde4base-data and kde4libs-data both trying to overwrite /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/solidfakenetbackend/fakenetworking.xml" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130447
<ubotu> New bug: #130449 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "Time zone data missing?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130449
<ubotu> New bug: #130448 in pidgin (main) "[Bug]  Pidgin is not in icon tray area." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130448
<ubotu> New bug: #130450 in compiz (main) "compiz-fusion does not start on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130450
<ubotu> New bug: #130454 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Recent kernel update caused a regression. sound now not functioning at all." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130454
* Kmos LP is back
<defcon> quick easy question, for some reason my wifi interface name is stuck at wlan1 instead of wlan0, I do not have 2 wifi cards and I need to bind it to wlan0, where is the setting at, I have checked iftab and it looks right wlan0 mac 00:17:3f:c5:bf:91 arp 1
<defcon> is this a bug or a q-fix
<ubotu> New bug: #130455 in Ubuntu "hp dv2415nr laptop brightness function combo doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130455
<ubotu> New bug: #130457 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Failure to suspend, shutdown, or hibernate using iwl3945." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130457
<elmargol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClosingBugsFromChangelog <- does this work?
<geser> yes
<elmargol> can't find any documentation :(
<geser> the magic term in your changelog is "LP: #bugnumber"
<geser> you will often find it enclosed in () but they aren't needed
<ubotu> New bug: #130463 in ubiquity (main) "Installer does inform user that it can setup a dual boot system with operating systems like Windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130463
<elmargol> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #129222 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129222
<ubotu> New bug: #130464 in kdebase (main) "konqueror flickering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130464
<ubotu> New bug: #130466 in wxglade (universe) "wxGlade should have a Menu entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130466
<elmargol> If the bug is fixed upstream and we don't have this version do I choose fix commited or fix released?
<Kmos> fix commited
<Kmos> and comment with "This bugs is fixed upstream at version X.X"
<Kmos> *bugs
<Kmos> *bug
<ubotu> New bug: #130468 in Ubuntu "Possible Terminal Console bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130468
<Hobbsee> elmargol: of course, if the fixed version is in gutsy, you can mark it as fix released.
<Hobbsee> oh, i only read some parts of the comments.
<ubotu> New bug: #130470 in Ubuntu "adept uninstallable - missing dependancy libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6-4.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130470
<ubotu> New bug: #130472 in ltsp (main) "[ltsp]  printer prints only once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130472
<ubotu> New bug: #130473 in gnome-panel (main) "Drawer opens behind other windows when beryl window manager in use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130473
<ubotu> New bug: #130475 in docbook2x (main) "docbook2x-man emits "illegal input sequence" errors using iconv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130475
<ubotu> New bug: #130476 in k3b (main) "k3b ignores image file directory in burn dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130476
<ubotu> New bug: #130477 in reprepro (universe) "Please sync reprepro (2.2.3-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130477
<ubotu> New bug: #130478 in firefox (main) "URL in "Missing MathML fonts" warning message should be made clickable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130478
<ubotu> New bug: #130481 in Ubuntu "i can't login to ekiga.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130481
<ubotu> New bug: #130482 in notify-python (main) "'attach_to_status_icon' doesn't get it quite right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130482
<ubotu> New bug: #130486 in p7zip (universe) "Please sync p7zip (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130486
<ubotu> New bug: #130487 in p7zip-rar (multiverse) "Please sync p7zip-rar (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130487
<ubotu> New bug: #130488 in fontconfig (main) "require add microsoft yahei font configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130488
<ubotu> New bug: #130489 in nautilus (main) "Unable to write data to blank CD-RW disk in 64-bit Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty".  Infinitely looped request to insert blank CD when one is already inserted." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130489
<ubotu> New bug: #130490 in gnome-mount (main) "No usb disks at all mount [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130490
<ubotu> New bug: #130491 in silc-toolkit (universe) "Please package native silc client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130491
<ubotu> New bug: #130492 in magyarispell (main) "Please update magyarispell to 1.2" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130492
<ubotu> New bug: #130493 in ktorrent (main) "error in russian translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130493
<ubotu> New bug: #130496 in network-manager (main) "network-manager overwrites /etc/resolv.conf on DHCP connect and doesn't restore it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130496
<ubotu> New bug: #130497 in Ubuntu "NFS-Server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130497
<ubotu> New bug: #130499 in pycurl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130499
<ubotu> New bug: #130500 in tcl8.4 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130500
<ubotu> New bug: #130501 in tk8.4 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130501
<ubotu> New bug: #130502 in Ubuntu "USB devices not automounting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130502
<ubotu> New bug: #130503 in kubuntu-meta (main) "updates break kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130503
<ubotu> New bug: #130504 in epiphany-browser (main) "window corrupted by size change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130504
<ubotu> New bug: #130505 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  sync ttf-sil-padauk from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130505
<ubotu> New bug: #130506 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  sync ttf-sil-ezra from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130506
<ubotu> New bug: #130507 in Ubuntu "during first boot after xubuntu installation. no other informations." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130507
<ubotu> New bug: #130508 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  sync ttf-sil-yi from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130508
<ubotu> New bug: #130509 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor fails to launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130509
<ubotu> New bug: #130511 in Ubuntu "Gusty updates broke my wireless connectivity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130511
<ubotu> New bug: #130512 in Ubuntu "Unable to get a graphical display or access network during or after installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130512
<ubotu> New bug: #130515 in timidity (universe) "package timidity 2.13.2-14ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130515
<ubotu> New bug: #130517 in Ubuntu "Cannot get working ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130517
<ubotu> New bug: #130518 in Ubuntu "klauncher broken in Kubuntu Gutsy Tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130518
<ubotu> New bug: #130519 in debconf (main) "[gutsy]  debconf unable to initialize frontend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130519
<ubotu> New bug: #130520 in Ubuntu "No IrDA on HP Compaq nc4000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130520
<ubotu> New bug: #130521 in compiz (main) "compiz fusion does not start on gutsy in vmware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130521
<ubotu> New bug: #130522 in dpkg (main) "[gutsy]  dpkg's "Error in select()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130522
<ubotu> New bug: #130525 in Ubuntu "Sharp Construct Package for Feisty - needs packaging" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130525
<janeppo> need help reporting a bug : aug 04 daily build of gutsy live-cd gives black screen when starting. I had similar problems with the july issue of gutsy, but back then I could work around it. Those tricks don't help now. I'm not really interested in geting it to work. Gutsy works nice and OK for me. Rather, these problems nearly prevented me 'going Ubuntu'. So I'm thinking about reporting this as a serous bug. The live-CD should work . I re
<janeppo> ad the docs, studied bug lists, but I'm unsure how to proceed. So, please enlighten me.
<ubotu> New bug: #130530 in eog (main) "dpkg: error processing eog (--remove)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130530
<ScottK> janeppo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<ubotu> New bug: #130531 in vim (main) "vim manual says 'modeline' is on by default, but in Ubuntu it's off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130531
<ubotu> New bug: #130535 in ubiquity (main) "aug 04 daily build iso of Gutsy boots without X: useless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130535
<ubotu> New bug: #130536 in zziplib (universe) "memory leak in zziplib" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130536
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-28
<jonpackard> crimsun: ﻿Thanks again! My firefox has been rock solid since you helped me install the Flash beta. Those random crashes were driving me nuts. ;-)
<anakron> Hi
<anakron> i need to make a question about 5-a-day
<anakron> someone can answer it?
<anakron> its a problem whit bazaar
<Grantbow> anakron: I've had problems too
<Grantbow> oops, missed him
<nellery> what package do issues with wireless cards fit under?
<Rocket2DMn> nellery, wouldnt that depend on the card?  if no package is available for the driver/module, you may need to file either under linux or under network-manager
<Rocket2DMn> or just dont assign a package if youre really not sure i guess
<Rocket2DMn> (not like i should be telling you how to triage bugs)
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 252486
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252486 in evolution "Evolution crashes when attempting to scan incoming mail for spam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252486
 * Rocket2DMn doesnt use evolution
<AlmightyCthulhu> meh, I just turned off spam filtering
<AlmightyCthulhu> I noticed nobody had reported this
<AlmightyCthulhu> so why not? :P
<Hobbsee> no one else uses evolution?
<Rocket2DMn> maybe its just a problem with your computer
<AlmightyCthulhu> doubtful
<Rocket2DMn> otherwise its possible any bug reported for it was invalidated
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's a bug alright, I have the latest intrepid packages too
<Rocket2DMn> does it only happen in intrepid?
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm assuming so
<Rocket2DMn> ah, i think its best to tag intrepid bugs with [Intrepid] at the beginning of the bug title
<AlmightyCthulhu> it complains about an error in libpango
<Rocket2DMn> ooo that rings a bell, i thought i saw a bug on that earlier
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 252486
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252486 in evolution "[Intrepid]Evolution crashes when attempting to scan incoming mail for spam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252486
<Rocket2DMn> groovy
<AlmightyCthulhu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bugs?field.searchtext=intrepid+evolution&search=Search
<AlmightyCthulhu> not a dupe either
<Rocket2DMn> well hopefully somebody can confirm it
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm sure they can
<AlmightyCthulhu> of course if libpango gets updated
<AlmightyCthulhu> this may just go away
<Rocket2DMn> they may be releasing one b/c of some problem it was having with FF3.01
<AlmightyCthulhu> I've ran into that too
<AlmightyCthulhu> but it didn't leave any log of crashing
<AlmightyCthulhu> so I didn't really know how to report it
<Rocket2DMn> you would probably have to get a stack trace and all that good stuff
<pwnguin> do we have a way to search LP for stuff like "bugs with logs that also contain the string $foo"?
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: you can search for things with attachments and strings, i think.
<pwnguin> interesting; my LP cookie expired, and i get a message that im not a maintainer so i cant change the status
<pwnguin> is that new?
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: no
<Hobbsee> random people who aren'nt logged in can't change the status.
<pwnguin> then how do people mark their own bugs confirmed anymore?
<Hobbsee> ^
<pwnguin> You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of wacom-tools (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: are you logged in?
<pwnguin> no, thats kinda the point im bringing up
<pwnguin> what you explained and what LP says aren't quite the same
<Hobbsee> as for how people mark their own bugs confirmed....*they are logged in at the time*.
<Hobbsee> you are not, and thus, can do *no* edits at all.
<Hobbsee> although the error message isn't quite clear, i admit - it shoudl be saying "you are not logged into launchpad, therefore cannot edit this bug's status"
<Hobbsee> or something
<Hobbsee> i think i'm missing your question, or you're asking something very strange.
<pwnguin> well, i was just wondering when we started having maintainers
<Hobbsee> when they put in the access control for importances.
<Hobbsee> i tihnk that's what hte message is supposed to be for, but it's mutilated for those who aren't logged in
<Hobbsee> !info libltdl3
<ubottu> libltdl3 (source: libtool): A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.26-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 173 kB, installed size 248 kB
<seb128> whoever is telling to users that they should specify the ubuntu version they are using in the title could you stop doing that?
<pwnguin> i think its just a meme; you see it a few places and it looks useful
<anakron> Hi
<anakron> someone can help me with 5-a-day update?
<bddebian> Boo
<james_w> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi james_w
<gauthierm> seb128: For Bug #210917, can you outline how I would get started backporting the fix? I'm unsure the correct way to get the package source and to build+test.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210917 in nautilus-sendto "Comma from "Lastname, Firstname" in Evolution addressbook leads to failure to send mail (address separation)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210917
<seb128> gauthierm: get the corresponding change, apply to the hardy package, follow the sru process as documented on the wiki, subscribe the sponsor team to get the update uploaded
<gauthierm> Where's the wiki and how do I subscribe the sponser team?
<seb128> try #ubuntu-motu for questions on how to start
<gauthierm> will do, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome, thank you for working on the update ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-29
<bdmurray> no package bugs are almost under 3100
<chrisccoulson> talking of no package bugs, i'm just looking at this one - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252699 in ubuntu "Bad samba network shares support" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> not entirely sure what to do with it. we know that some applications have yet to be ported to GIO, and the reporter seems unaware that he can still access Samba shares through the gvfs-fuse mount
<chrisccoulson> i don't know whether there are bug reports tracking individual applications waiting to be ported that i could point him too, or whether to just close this one
<bdmurray> given the quantity of bugs in the report it almost sounds like it should be an idea "Rock solid support of samba"
<chrisccoulson> should i recommend he opens up an idea on ubuntubrainstorm?
<bdmurray> Yeah, unless there is one specifc bug that report could be used for
<chrisccoulson> the first four comments are really a non-issue (or certainly will be when the rest of the applications are ported to gio). perhaps the only issue might a discoverability one, where the reporter hasn't worked out that they can access samba shares in non-gio applications
<mrooney> Gnome 2.24 is the targeted Intrepid version, correct? Meaning Nautilus 2.24 will be the Intrepid version?
<mrooney> and question 2, unrelated, which package would you file a bug report against for the "About Ubuntu" dialog?
<LaserJock> mrooney: what kind of problem with About Ubuntu?
<mrooney> LaserJock: okay, it is the same question in qa, so I will go for it here. I was just wonder about bug 252621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252621 in ubuntu "About Ubuntu doesn't use a theme agnostic icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252621
<mrooney> I don't know enough to know if what he describes is a bug, or if he should just be making his theme differently
<mrooney> and also what package that would be
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> gnome-panel is the package
<LaserJock> but it's really tricky
<LaserJock> a lot of the About Ubuntu stuff is hard-coded
<mrooney> I think his issue isn't that though, because the icon does change if a theme specifies a different one
<LaserJock> it should change if the distributor logo changes
<mrooney> it just uses the wrong one if you use a theme which doesn't explicitly specify one, apparently
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure if it's a bug or not
<mrooney> I know, that is where I am at too :)
<mrooney> Anyone know what package the gnome logout dialog is?
<mrooney> apt-cache search'ing doesn't provide anything useful
<LaserJock> mrooney: possibly gdm?
<RAOF> Gnome session?
<m0u5e> can someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252817 and offer feedback? I'm not sure what I should do with this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252817 in ubuntu "ctrl doesn't work when used in conjunction with shift click for multiple file selection" [Undecided,New]
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'd like to update on bug 251338
<AlmightyCthulhu> Foxconn has been in conference with me several times today
<AlmightyCthulhu> the problem is not just Foxconn boards, it's spread to ASUS and MSI as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251338 in linux "Bad ACPI support on Foxconn G33M/G33M-S motherboards with AMI BIOS" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251338
<AlmightyCthulhu> only if you have an American Megatrends BIOS
<AlmightyCthulhu> how should I update this bug with that information?
<RAOF> By pressing the "edit description" link.
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 251338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251338 in linux "Defective AMI BIOS on multiple Foxconn, MSI, and ASUS Intel LGA 775 motherboards breaks ACPI support" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251338
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 252861
<ubottu> AlmightyCthulhu: Bug 252861 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/252861 is private
<AlmightyCthulhu> security, sweeeeet
<wgrant> AlmightyCthulhu: Going to inform us of its content?
<wgrant> Or just noticing that it is private?
<AlmightyCthulhu> probably would phrase it as
<AlmightyCthulhu> "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV right before my pr0n loaded"
<AlmightyCthulhu> but then it wouldn't get the attention it deserves
<wgrant> Odd - I should be able to see crash bugs, but can't see this one.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I reported with apport
<AlmightyCthulhu> I just noticed a 10 MB crash file
<AlmightyCthulhu> and figured go for it
<wgrant> Ah, I guess it might only end up accessible once it is attacked by a retracer.
<james_w> yup, the retracer has to look first, and opens it up whether it suceeds or fails I believe.
<wgrant> It doesn't normally open it up itself, does it?
<wgrant> Rather subscribed the appropriate team.
<wgrant> *subscribes
<AlmightyCthulhu> looks that way
<AlmightyCthulhu> actually, I was testing a rick roll
<AlmightyCthulhu> I have my blog set to link every Ubuntu Code of Conduct link that someone spams it with
<AlmightyCthulhu> to Together Forever
<AlmightyCthulhu> or Never Gonna Give You Up
<wgrant> That's slightly nasty.
<james_w> wgrant: yeah, of course, sorry.
<AlmightyCthulhu> wgrant: I'm sick of seeing them
<AlmightyCthulhu> my link policy is if I no likey, I turn it into a rick roll
<wgrant> The CoC is important.
<AlmightyCthulhu> then you really don't want to see my blog, lmao
<AlmightyCthulhu> there's nothing technically wrong with Ubuntu
<AlmightyCthulhu> that thing suffers from rectal cranial inversion IMHO
<AlmightyCthulhu> then Evolution crashed when I opened my hatemail about the rickroll
<AlmightyCthulhu> so I posted a bug about that too
<AlmightyCthulhu> I figured the rickroll is the perfect way to deal with the CoC links, it's overengineered, overused, over the top, corny, and lip synched
<AlmightyCthulhu> but Flash no wanna worky :P
<pwnguin> really, the CoC is fundamental. it can be over applied and overanalyzed
<pwnguin> but its still important ground rules for participation in a community project like this
<AlmightyCthulhu> I prefer the one rule approach
<AlmightyCthulhu> "Don't be a (you know)"
<pwnguin> well
<AlmightyCthulhu> Rule 2: "Unless it's warranted"
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's how you know a project has no soul
<pwnguin> you have no idea
<AlmightyCthulhu> Mozilla even uses the bug system when the price of soda goes up 5 cents in the machine upstairs
<AlmightyCthulhu> they have a sense of humor
<pwnguin> Debian is a rather abrasive community
<pwnguin> the CoC I think largely stems from trying to produce an alternative, workable community
<AlmightyCthulhu> sometimes banging your fist is the only way to get things done
<pwnguin> things like assuming bad faith, telling new debian users to RTFM and then justifying the abuse because you spend a long day at work
<AlmightyCthulhu> it should only be used when all else fails
<pwnguin> so how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<AlmightyCthulhu> since Warty
<AlmightyCthulhu> before that it was Red Hat
<pwnguin> neat
<AlmightyCthulhu> and way before that, Slackware
<AlmightyCthulhu> I still keep Fedora on most of my boxes
<AlmightyCthulhu> so, I just find that wehen someone hands me the CoC
<AlmightyCthulhu> it can be just as offensive as RTFM
<wgrant> The CoC makes Ubuntu a lot more bearable than Debian.
<pwnguin> well
<AlmightyCthulhu> if not worse
<pwnguin> telling everyone to call the FTC is so ridiculusly overboard
<pwnguin> and assumes bad faith
<AlmightyCthulhu> of course it does
<AlmightyCthulhu> someone did this on purpose
<AlmightyCthulhu> is using undocumented methods and a special version of DSDT and several other tables
<pwnguin> never attribute to malice blah blah
<AlmightyCthulhu> and going out of their way to detect Linux
<AlmightyCthulhu> yeah, you would have to intentionally do this
<AlmightyCthulhu> just putting _OS in there ain't gonna do it
<AlmightyCthulhu> they've found a way to make Linux listen to that
<pwnguin> look, if you're wrong, we all look like fools
<pwnguin> and
<AlmightyCthulhu> even though all reference material says Linux doesn't do that
<AlmightyCthulhu> so according to documentation, Matthew Garrett is right
<AlmightyCthulhu> according to what is going on, I am
<AlmightyCthulhu> if he was here and dealing with this, he would be throwing a fit
<AlmightyCthulhu> guarantee it
<pwnguin> na
<pwnguin> even if you're right, everyone now has one more reason to think twice before giving out engineering support contact information to the linux community
<AlmightyCthulhu> look, hitting them on a Friday, very publicly was the only way to do this
<AlmightyCthulhu> otherwise they would have just outright denied it
<AlmightyCthulhu> and continued their line
<AlmightyCthulhu> you may not like what I did, but I had to hit them while they were off balance
<AlmightyCthulhu> or they never would have admitted fault
<pwnguin> alternatively
<AlmightyCthulhu> and there would still be 10-20 million bad boards out there
<AlmightyCthulhu> with no resolution coming
<AlmightyCthulhu> and more shipping
<pwnguin> they're not at fault, and they bent over backwards to fix a percieved customer service problem
<pwnguin> its not clear yet where the problem is, and that they're now calling AMI is a bad sign
<AlmightyCthulhu> why is that?
<AlmightyCthulhu> get the darned thing fixed
<AlmightyCthulhu> fixed like the US Election
<AlmightyCthulhu> B-)
<AlmightyCthulhu> so Foxconn is negligent, AMI are the (poop)heads, and Microsoft told them their stuff looked good
<pwnguin> i just dont know what to say. its abrasive and a long term stupid decision to treat them like enemies
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, they lied and sold me and 20 million other people defective hardware
<AlmightyCthulhu> and then tried to say fix the problem buy buying Windows Vista
<AlmightyCthulhu> *by
<pwnguin> so then document the defect so convincingly that they can't deny it
<AlmightyCthulhu> they aren't denying it
<AlmightyCthulhu> they have confirmed it
<AlmightyCthulhu> and are blaming AMI
<AlmightyCthulhu> and on MORE models than I accused them of
<pwnguin> another plausible interpretation is that they're calling AMI because their engineers cant find anything wrong with it
<pwnguin> it seems possible that there's a flaw in the kernel that gets exercised by their goofy extra tables
<AlmightyCthulhu> pwnguin: not what is happening
<AlmightyCthulhu> Brunning already told me
<AlmightyCthulhu> definitely the BIOS
<AlmightyCthulhu> they just can't do anything with it cause it's AMI's code
<AlmightyCthulhu> and this is out of their agreement
<AlmightyCthulhu> they said they will get it fixed though
<AlmightyCthulhu> I don't think they'll have any trouble leaning on AMI
<pwnguin> anyways, i need some sleep
<AlmightyCthulhu> see, lack of huevos is what is pinning Linux down
<pwnguin> stastically you are wrong
<pwnguin> linux won't exceed 51 percent without women getting involved
<pwnguin> and if it ever comes close, expect behavior like yours to merit tortous interference claims
<AlmightyCthulhu> meh
<AlmightyCthulhu> Cthulhu does like incomprehensible evil and horror
<gnomefreak> has anyone ran into a bug about shutdown on intrepid yet?
<gnomefreak> gnome DE
<james_w> could someone on intrepid please run "ls /var/spool/cron/atjobs -d -l" and tell me what it outputs please?
<afflux> james_w:  drwxrwx--T 2 daemon daemon 4096 2008-05-03 15:26 /var/spool/cron/atjobs
<james_w> thanks, is that a clean install?
<afflux> james_w: umm, what exactly do you mean?
<afflux> james_w: ah, It's upgraded since hardy I think
<james_w> ok, thanks
<AlmightyCthulhu> Intrepid shutdown or reboot sends you to the login screen
<AlmightyCthulhu> shutdown -r gives you a screen asking you to restart X
<AlmightyCthulhu> which takes you to the login screen
<AlmightyCthulhu> :P
<afflux> AlmightyCthulhu: that's bug 250506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in gnome-session "shutdown restarts to GDM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<AlmightyCthulhu> bah, I bagged another Code of Conduct spam with Rick Astley
<AlmightyCthulhu> that guy is awesome
<james_w> AlmightyCthulhu: at the very least that is off-topic for this channel, please refrain from talking about Rick Astley here.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I think Ubuntu should build that into it's typo correction system, can we get a time table?
<AlmightyCthulhu> I found proof of my accusations
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's in Chinese though
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm waiting on someone to translate the bits that are interesting to English
 * Hobbsee wonders if that's really on topic for this channel
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's about bugs
<AlmightyCthulhu> they're using Henlan approach to ACPI, without actually implementing ACPI
<AlmightyCthulhu> and bending over for Microsoft
<AlmightyCthulhu> is the gist of this
<Hobbsee> then surely you should be talking to them?
<AlmightyCthulhu> I don't speak Chinese, I will link it later when I have some bullet points
<Pici> Is this in any way related to Ubuntu?
<AlmightyCthulhu> yes, very much
<AlmightyCthulhu> tens of millions of motherboards that won't work right
<AlmightyCthulhu> due to this
<AlmightyCthulhu> but only if you use Linux on them
<Hobbsee> then you would do better to contact the manufacturer, to fix their stuff.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I have and they are, but what this guy says is they're falsely blaming a programmer
<Hobbsee> it appears you already have forum threads about this, where you can put your discussions
<AlmightyCthulhu> so that upper management doesn't catch flak for this
<AlmightyCthulhu> typical
<AlmightyCthulhu> I guess no matter where you are, some things don't change
<mrooney> anyone know if bug 252795 is a dup?
<jpds> bug #252795
 * jpds prods ubottu 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252795 in ubuntu "pressing the "Power" button shows a logout dialog" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252795
<Hobbsee> AlmightyCthulhu: this channel is for dealing with bugs, and triaging them only.  it's not a soap box, nor is it a place to recruit for an uprising against various manufacturers.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: yeah, it is, the other was mentioned earlier
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in gnome-session "shutdown restarts to GDM" [High,Confirmed]
<mrooney> Hobbsee: it doesn't SOUND the same
<Hobbsee> mrooney: bah.  i misread, sorry
<mrooney> I notice in his screen shot it says live session user, does that mean a livecd?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well, unless he's deliberately named himself Live Session User in the installer, of course.
<afflux> mrooney: commented on the bugreport
<Hew> Hey, I have a question on milestones. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting doesn't really sound sensible/relevant. If I find a bug which I believe should be fixed by Intrepid release, can I set the ubuntu-8.10 milestone for it?
<afflux> mrooney: I've the same issue
<mrooney> afflux: thanks!
<mrooney> afflux: does it just happen sometimes, or always?
<afflux> always
<afflux> mrooney: are you on intrepid?
<mrooney> nope, Hardy
<mrooney> I wonder if there are any bugsquaders/bugcontrollers that don't actually use Ubuntu as their OS
<afflux> mrooney: ah I see. Let me explain: the logout dialog has been completely replaced. The usual "logout" button in the top right corner (or was it at the bottom?) now leads to the logout dialog, as you can see in the screenshot the reporter posted
<afflux> mrooney: the shutdown dialog is currently located in the applications menu, and the reporter wants to note that pressing the shutdown button should open the shutdown dialog instead of the logout dialog
<afflux> shutdown button in this case means the hardware button ;)
<Hew> afflux: So the logout button in the top right is intentional?
<james_w> hi Hew, why doesn't that page sound sensible?
<afflux> Hew: not sure. I didn't make that change ;)
<Hew> afflux: Ok then, it's just something I had noticed :-)
<afflux> Hew: yes, maybe it gets changed to shutdown in case enough users complain about it. I for example could use shutdown more than logout since I'm on a single-user machine
<afflux> Hew: you can change it manually by just adding the shutdown applet
<Hew> james_w: I would have thought milestones and release targeting were two separate things, but rather than setting a simple milestone for a task (which is apparently ignored), the guideline says I need to target it for Intrepid first, and then milestone that.
<Hew> afflux: yea, single-user here too, I'm in the same situation
<james_w> the old logout/shutdown dialog was a patch, upstream has re-organised so that patch doesn't apply, so we are currently following upstream.
<james_w> it will probably change before the release, but it's not known yet whether that will be a change upstream, updating the patch, or switching to another patch.
<afflux> I'm fine with that, I'm just wondering whether the user will like it ;)
<afflux> ah I see
<james_w> hang on, I've messed up my session, got to restart it.
 * mouz notices 5 bugs per day can be pretty much :)
<mrooney> mouz: :)
<persia> Depends on the bugs :)  Some bugs take all day just by themselves.  Some are easy enough that one can get 50 done in just a few hours.
 * afflux sometimes collects some duplicate python crasher bugs
<afflux> woohoo, 50 bugs by running a script :>
<persia> afflux: Does the apport dup-checker not catch python dupes?
<afflux> persia: usually, yes, but it fails for some packages like screenlets
<persia> afflux: Ah.  Any idea why?
<afflux> persia: where one issue in the daemon backend causes every plugin to produce millions of tracebacks. I'm not sure but it often seems like apport checks for the whole traceback, which usually differs slightly
<persia> afflux: differs how?  Near the crash, or near the initialisation?
<afflux> initialisation, because different modules are calling the same backend
<afflux> (I'm not sure whether this is really the problem for apport here, but I couldn't think of something better ;))
<persia> afflux: Hmm.  I'm not sure that's easily soluable other than by the means you use.  Unfortunate though.
<afflux> persia: bug 197712 is a good example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197712 in screenlets "ACPIBatteryScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197712
<afflux> err, well. maybe I'm mixing something up now. It does detect some of them, but IIRC most duplicates were set manually.
<persia> afflux: Those don't look like clear duplicates to me (based solely on the traceback).  At least those I examined differ on the crashing line itself.
<persia> Mind you, they may have a common solution, as it appears the issue is a typing conflict of some sort between the session creation and the screenlet defintions, but they don't have the same trace.
<persia> In other cases, it may not be the same bug (although it likely often is).
<afflux> persia: well, the few I looked at were failing with "OSError: [Errno 17] File exists: '/tmp/screenlets'", sometimes in differend localisations
<persia> afflux: Which is usually due to insecure tmpfile creation, but
<persia> without looking at the code it's hard to determine if the insecure tmpfile creation only happens in one place or many places.
<persia> If it's always in the same place, then it makes sense to have them duplicate.  If it's in different places, it is likely different bugs.
<persia> Easy for a human to review and see if it's the same call, but maybe hard to automate.
<afflux> yes, could be.
<persia> (and in this case I suspect they are, as you've previously shown care with tracebacks and some understanding of python)
<afflux> they all start (not really, since it's called before from a module) in create_session() of /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/screenlets/session.py, I think that's enough evidence
<persia> See, that's the part I'm less sure about, as the arguments are different.  On the other hand, they all end with line 288 of session.py, which uses unsafe tmpfile creation (which is often a security issue).
<persia> That points to likely being the same crash.
<persia> Because they start differently, it may be that the callbacks for each are different: without code examination, one can't know that TMP_DIR is created in session.py rather than generated by the individual Screenlet.
<afflux> indeed, you got a point there.
<persia> afflux: Note that in this case, it appears correct: it's just that the Traceback.txt alone isn't sufficient to confirm the duplicate unless you know the code.
<afflux> I think, in this special case (with os.mkdir raising an exception with it's argument mentioned) it would be enough to scan the traceback from down to up and notice that a most part looks similiar and fails with the same message.
<persia> As long as one knows that TMP_DIR is defined in session.py (or some other common location), and not by the screenlet.  The first time one does that, one should check the code.  The second time, one already knows it's a dup.
<afflux> ah yes
<afflux> If I remember correctly I recently saw some python code which catches exceptions and shows a more detailed traceback, with function arguments and some local variables. Might this help in such cases?
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> afflux: That would show the values of the variables, which may help with debugging the actual issue, but it won't show whether the definiton of the variable depends on the module being loaded, which one can only know from code inspection.
<afflux> true, okay
<chrisccoulson> could somebody take a look at this bug with no package and voice their opinion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252535 in ubuntu "provide a formatted form for launchpad's "needs-packaging" submissions" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> That's a launchpad wish list request
<chrisccoulson> thats what i was going to ask
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bdmurray> Also I thought there was a wiki page for that too
<bdmurray> with the standard information to include
<nhandler> bdmurray: I think you are thinking of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<bdmurray> more https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages/ExamplePackageRequest but yeah thanks
<chrisccoulson> so this report is invalid really? unless the wiki page needs to be more discoverable. i've never filed a bug report of this type before, so i don't know
<bdmurray> Well, it really could be a feature of Launchpad
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I wonder how that could be done?
<chrisccoulson> could i ask you to respond to this one then please? i can't set the wishlist status anyway
<LaserJock> bdmurray: with "needs-packaging" being a tag we'd have to have per-tag filing instructions
<bdmurray> LaserJock: I've no idea but grouping the needs-packaging bugs with the bugs w/o a package is less than ideal so maybe the solution could resolve both of those
<LaserJock> bdmurray: well, when I created that system I was told that was the preferred method
<bdmurray> LaserJock: Its the best current solution but could be better
<LaserJock> originally we were going to try to do it like Debian with a project or fake package
<LaserJock> but LP devs said tags were better
<bdmurray> Right and if that happened and we had per filing bug instructions we'd be golden
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> but uh, we were told not to do that ;-)
<LaserJock> maybe having per-package/project filing instruction there would be better motivation
<bdmurray> How long ago was that?  There are per-project filing instructions so maybe a separate project would work.
<LaserJock> well, that was before per-project filing instructions for sure
<bdmurray> I think a new project might really be a good idea
<bdmurray> There are currently ~1000 needs-packaging bugs that have to be sorted out of the rest of the bugs without a package
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> what we really need a junk projects
<LaserJock> or packages, not sure which would map better in LP
<LaserJock> alternatively though, I think the number of bugs without a package is a symptom of a problem with LP/bug filing
<bdmurray> Its just that having them clumped in another area ends up being a lot of busy work for people
<LaserJock> we really shouldn't have a lot of bugs without a package associated
<LaserJock> bdmurray: am I right that there are 5k open bugs without a package?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: perhaps, the ones w/o a package and new are about 3100 at the moment
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> so can you think of any reasons why a bug shouldn't have a package (other than needs-packaging)?
<bdmurray> This isn't a new problem and isn't an easy one to solve.
<bdmurray> Package names are not easily discoverable for reporters
<LaserJock> I know the history
<jcastro> i've been doing the bugs without a package as my 5-a-day
<jcastro> I think a bunch are just kernel/hardware related and people don't know what to do
<LaserJock> but a wrong package seems better than no package
<LaserJock> so perhaps LP should help people find packages better rather than just dumping them in no-where land
<jcastro> or not let them submit until they find one?
<LaserJock> jcastro: well, that's what I was getting at ;-)
<bdmurray> A fair number of bug reports end up in Firefox, wrongly, by virtue of it's liblaunchpad integration and the mozilla team doesn't necessarily know which package is the right package so I wound't say a wrong package is better than no package
<chrisccoulson> a few reports also seem to wrongly end up with yelp
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I do, the mozillateam is better able to figure out what package it should be
<LaserJock> rather than having all these bugs with no package at all
<greg-g> at least with the no package land it is an easy search query for BugHug days :)
<sbeattie> bdmurray: does your no-package list filter out bugs that have the needs-packaging tag?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: which list?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: also there is not !tag filter in launchpad
<LaserJock> bdmurray: there isn't or is a !tag filter
<LaserJock> ?
<bdmurray> there is no !tag
<LaserJock> ok, I knew there was a long-standing bug about that, but thought maybe it'd finally gotten fixed
<sbeattie> bdmurray: e.g. http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/no-package-clues.html does that include needs-packaging bugs?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: nope
<LaserJock> I can't think of anything but bug  1 and "needs-packaging" that shouldn't have a package associated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<LaserJock> so if we were to use a project for the later and maybe special-case the former, we could require a package to be entered when filing
<bdmurray> I think that's a poor solution though
<LaserJock> why?
<LaserJock> seems like a much better solution that currently to me
<LaserJock> I don't really see how having thousands of bugs that just sitting there is helpful
<bdmurray> As greg-g mentioned it is easy to find these now and as I mentioned sometimes people won't know where to put it when it is wrongly filed so what will happen with the bugs then?
<LaserJock> bdmurray: well, if they're filed against a package somebody will know about them
<bdmurray> But not necessarily the right somebody
<LaserJock> so?
<bdmurray> So they'll just be "sitting" somewhere else which is less discoverable
<LaserJock> somebody who has a decent chance of knowing the right package vs. no package at all seems like a clear winner to me
<LaserJock> well, presumably they'll be sitting "closer" to where they should go
<LaserJock> if the user can't get reasonably close we're unlikely to want them filing the bug via LP
<LaserJock> for instance, somebody filing a bug against anything "linux" for a kernel problem is better than nowhere
<LaserJock> similar for anything FF related
<greg-g> LaserJock: the only thing is there are many many packages which aren't looked at very often (the smaller ones) and having a bug assigned to that package intead of "no package" seems like a bad situation (ie: I won't go look at $random_small_nonused_package but I will look at "no package" bugs)
<LaserJock> it just seems like not requiring a package is helping people do the wrong thing rather than the right thing (i.e. getting the package right/close)
<greg-g> of course, that is a part of it
<LaserJock> greg-g: well, then we need to address that
<LaserJock> "bugs with no package assigned" should not in general be more well triaged than bugs in general
<LaserJock> hmm, to many "in general" there ;-)
<greg-g> if we make an effort to look at the nopackage/new bugs every month during a bughug day, then I think the no package category could be useful
<greg-g> heh
<LaserJock> but it *shouldn't* be useful is my point
<LaserJock> those triagers should be doing other things
<greg-g> hmmm
<LaserJock> that's wasted effort to me
<LaserJock> it's like having a status that nobody should ever use
<greg-g> kinda, except, to be honest, there are some people who that is about the level of triaging ability they have.  Now... I don't want that to sound like I want to ensure they have something to do, but, just that they are available and willing.
<greg-g> heh :)
<LaserJock> why have it there, it's just a sink for things to go instead of where they should be going
<greg-g> yeah, I see that and agree that it is a "sink"
<bdmurray> Additionally, assigning bugs to package is can be an easy entry point for new triagers
<LaserJock> I don't think that's a very useful argument
<LaserJock> I can create all kinds of silly little things for people to do
<LaserJock> but the fact remains if it's wasted effort it's wasted effort and I'd rather find other useful, but easy, things for them to do
<greg-g> hmmmmmmmm
<LaserJock> and on top of that if the user can't figure out what package a bug belongs to I'm not really certain that it's a great place for new triagers
<LaserJock> as they are likely to get it wrong as well, and then you have doubly wasted effort
<greg-g> I think those are great places actually.  New triagers are fine with asking the "basics" (logs, steps to reproduce) where the nopackage bugs usually lack
<greg-g> s/where/which/
 * greg-g is still on the fence on whether bugs have to be assigned to a package to be filed
<LaserJock> minimally we need package and version of Ubuntu
<pwnguin> at least with no package assigned we have a good place to look for these things
<LaserJock> just to have any useful starting place
<LaserJock> and Launchpad should be helping people with those in some way
<LaserJock> and allowing people to just not give information is counter-productive
<LaserJock> the fewer times we have to go back-n-forth with people the better
<greg-g> it is the perennial debate over "many bugs with some(many) which are described poorly, with the advantage of possibly getting more actual bugs" vs "fewer bugs but better described with the possibility of missing some issues"
<greg-g> low barrier vs higher barrier
<LaserJock> higher barrier wins almost every time
<pwnguin> i agree that launchpad could do a better job of package assignment assist
<LaserJock> though it's basically a balance
<pwnguin> improving LP moves the "sweet spot" towards more bugs
 * greg-g has no answers strong opinions at this point
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure we're not starving for bugs ;-)
<pwnguin> who all can assign package names besides the reporter?
<LaserJock> anybody
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> here's an idea
<pwnguin> mturk
<greg-g> hehe
<pwnguin> pay 5 cents per bug in the no package assigned queue
<LaserJock> or ... don't let people do that in the first place ;-)
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> then we can start the "move bugs out of yelp" program
<LaserJock> I just don't see the point of letting people do things that not only don't help them ("why isn't my bug being looked at?") but doesn't help us
<pwnguin> because sometimes theres no way a computer can know
<greg-g> I think LaserJock is wanting the user/reporter to know, or at least guess and get close
<pwnguin> sometimes even I don't know
<pwnguin> i have to go on irc to ask
<pwnguin> pretending i can just figure it out is bunk
<LaserJock> pwnguin: exactly!
<sbeattie> LaserJock: forcing people to pick a package without assistance won't help much, as someone who received apparmor bugs from the opensuse bugzilla -- for a while, apparmor was first in the dropdown list, so if people didn't know, we'd often get selected merely to have something selected.
<pwnguin> example: which package is the logout dialog?
<LaserJock> sbeattie: I didn't say they should have to do it without assistance
<chrisccoulson> gnome-session;)
<LaserJock> what I want is to get the bugs closer to the right answer to start with
<pwnguin> chrisccoulson: right, which you probably know because you asked someone else ;)
<LaserJock> some of them won't be quite right, but at least people who should know more about what they're doing can direct the bug
<bdmurray> apparmor doesn't sound closer to me
<chrisccoulson> i knew because i had to triage a related bug once and i played around with my system until i figured it out;)
<pwnguin> LaserJock: sure, but lets not pretend we need packages assigned 100 percent of the time or the reporter can just buzz off
<LaserJock> I didn't say that
<pwnguin> then what's this about fewer bugs?
<LaserJock> I'm saying, if they can't even get close (with help) then I'm doubting the bug will be of much use
<LaserJock> we should help people get close
<LaserJock> then reassign if they still didn't get it right
<LaserJock> so we should have per-package filing help
<LaserJock> so for packages that get commonly confused we can offer specific help
<LaserJock> and we should most definitely *not* have a drop-down list of packages
<pwnguin> one of the things I do is subscribe to a few packages bugmail
<greg-g> per-package filing help is good, but getting to that help is hard
<LaserJock> greg-g: why?
<LaserJock> I'm sure developers would love to help write per-package filing help
<greg-g> drop_down_list_a_la_bugzilla--
<LaserJock> less work fo rthem
<pwnguin> i think that term should be explained
<pwnguin> "per package filing help"
<greg-g> getting TO the help for the package if you don't know what package
<greg-g> LaserJock: ^
<LaserJock> greg-g: you pick the one you think it is
<LaserJock> for commonly confused packages you then see "oh, I made a mistake, I need package X"
<pwnguin> LaserJock: start small, and fix the yelp problem ;)
<greg-g> then we're going to get a lot of people filling out the "linux" package guidelines for naught :)
<LaserJock> greg-g: huh?
<LaserJock> pwnguin: I think that could be fairly easily done
<LaserJock> but there has to be a motivation to make needed changes
<greg-g> if people don't know, and don't hae a drop down but have a search box, they type in "linux"
<pwnguin> LaserJock: the motivation is "i dont read wacom bugs assigned to yelp"
<LaserJock> greg-g: ok, so they get linux, then the linux filing instructions give further information on how to direct the filer
<LaserJock> pwnguin: that should probably be fixed then ;-)
<greg-g> or: File Bug -> Do you know the Package?(define "package") if no GOTO "How to Find the Right Package" if yes GOTO "File Bug"
 * greg-g appologizes for the GOTOs ;)
<greg-g> that is a suggestion, btw
<LaserJock> I would cut out the Do you know the Package part
<LaserJock> because people are going to often say "yes" when they don't ;-)
<LaserJock> I would just start bug filing by giving instructions and a package search box
<greg-g> "instructions" being "how to find the right package" ?
<LaserJock> when they select one the per-package filing instructions are shown
<LaserJock> and they can confirm their choice or change to a better package
<greg-g> I think if we go away from nopackage then we need a guide on how to find the package pretty early on in the submission process, which an easy to click "skip find package, I know it" link
<greg-g> s/which/with/
<LaserJock> greg-g: well, you shouldn't have to figure out how to find the package
<LaserJock> and the Advanced Bug Filing form is for if you already know the package
<greg-g> wait, then how do they find the package other than by guessing?
<greg-g> unless they are using apport, launchpad won't know
<pwnguin> you can do some analysis of the report itself
<greg-g> pwnguin: "you" being the triager, I'm talking about the submitter
<LaserJock> greg-g: I said a search box
<pwnguin> no
<pwnguin> you're missing a key player
<pwnguin> Launchpad itself
<LaserJock> so it should say something like "What software are you having a problem with?" or something
<LaserJock> nice and easy
<greg-g> uhhhh, right, and tell me how launchpad will know "I can't check my email" should go to thunderbird instead of evolution or firefox even?
<LaserJock> greg-g: well, it can give you a list of email apps ;-)
<pwnguin> greg-g: the same way we handle dups
<greg-g> pwnguin: that is full text search, right?
<pwnguin> it sees email and offers evolution, thunderbird, etc
<pwnguin> well
<greg-g> not just title
<LaserJock> but I'd rather go with asking what software before the person even puts in any other information
<greg-g> right, so, your "what package are you having a problem with" is my "howto find the right package"
<pwnguin> greg-g: it could be either, depending on scientific analysis
<LaserJock> greg-g: what do you mean?
<pwnguin> theres also some network problems; if you have an indication of the package to report against, you might do better on dupe checking
<LaserJock> I'm saying you have a search box with "What software are you having a problem with?"
<chrisccoulson> thats ok for problems with things like e-mail applications or office applications, but what about bugs like 'My USB stick doesn't mount', or problems with things like the window manager. in those cases, it would still be difficult for your average user to know what package the bug report belongs too
<greg-g> 17:54 < LaserJock> so it should say something like "What software are you having a problem with?" or something == my "17:49 <    greg-g> or: File Bug -> Do you know the Package?(define "package") if no GOTO "HOw to Find the Right Package"
<LaserJock> greg-g: well, maybe, but I thin they're a bit different
<LaserJock> *think
<pwnguin> chrisccoulson: well mount would probably bring in pmount and the linux kernel as suggestions
<greg-g> LaserJock: mine includes a helpful guide? :)
<LaserJock> greg-g: yeah, I'm saying we don't want that
<LaserJock> greg-g: it shouldn't be that hard
<chrisccoulson> or hal / gvfs / nautilus / udev - the list goes on
<pwnguin> indeed
<chrisccoulson> a normal user will never know. unfortunately, in some cases it will always require quite a bit of experience to get the right package
<LaserJock> exactly!
<greg-g> I think to do what pwnguin is suggesting requires a lot of engineering, a guide doesn't
<LaserJock> greg-g: I'm not suggesting what pwnguin was
<greg-g> LaserJock: I know
<greg-g> :)
<LaserJock> k
<greg-g> just making a statement
<pwnguin> well, we have engineering, we dont have users that read guides or massive amounts of bug workers
<LaserJock> exactly
<greg-g> well, if to report the bug you have to click through the guide (or something similar to bugzilla's form submission) then I think it might help, some at least
<LaserJock> I think Launchpad should have a usable package search function, in general
<greg-g> useful_package_search_function++
<greg-g> :)
<pwnguin> ideally, suggestion features should be open to public competition the way netflix does
<greg-g> pwnguin: not sure what you mean, sorry
 * greg-g doesn't use netflix
<chrisccoulson> i think apport reported bug reports could be a bit more intelligent with package assignment too. For example, if I go to change my screen resolution but i can't do it, i click the 'Help' button. When I can't find the information i'm looking for, I go to 'Report a bug'. That bug report is then automatically assigned (wrongly) to yelp
<LaserJock> I don't think this is terribly difficult to get to
<LaserJock> chrisccoulson: serious?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> chrisccoulson: I'm already writing a bug report RIHGT NOW about that
<greg-g> nice
<chrisccoulson> i think so. i havent tried it myself, but i quite often see reports wrongly assigned to yelp. i just assumed that was how they were wrongly assigned
<chrisccoulson> i could be wrong though
<pwnguin> it does
<pwnguin> i tried it
<pwnguin> it is plausible, but not nessecarily correct
<greg-g> to fix that requires engineering (which we lack and ahve to depend on canonical for) while a guide could be user generated and updated (LP could just pull from a wiki page)
 * greg-g is just making wild suggestions ;)
<LaserJock> greg-g: well, engineering that LP should be doing vs a short term solution that will make LP not see the need for the engineering
<pwnguin> i think suggesting to LP engineers that they just pull a wiki page instead of doing it right would probably result in them doing it right ;)
<greg-g> LaserJock: true
<LaserJock> I mean the search doesn't have to be very complicated at all
<LaserJock> we have quite a bit of data to get somebody close
<greg-g> yeah, that could work
<greg-g> can we at least a have a link to a howto find the right pacakge guide for those who want to?  ;) ;)
<LaserJock> searching through package descriptions for instance should get you fairly close
<greg-g> yeah
<LaserJock> so you weight heavily on the actual title of the app as the user sees it
<LaserJock> then on the package name
<LaserJock> and then look into the package descriptions to find likely suspects
<LaserJock> on top of that you could also have a developer-feedback system
<LaserJock> so if I'm getting a lot of misfiled bugs with a common element I can tell LP and it "learns" that information
<greg-g> and the current fulltext (or whatever it is) dupe finding algo
<greg-g> could be a winner
<LaserJock> that *should* get you down to a short list
<LaserJock> then for the packages that are very difficult (such as perhaps linux or FF)
<LaserJock> you can have the per-package instructions that would give specific diagnostic help to determine the correct package
<LaserJock> and that would be set/edited by perhaps package bug supervisors
<pwnguin> bug #253128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253128 in yelp "Bug report tool incorrectly assigns package yelp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253128
<LaserJock> and there you go, assigned packages without assuming reporters know the package
<pwnguin> LaserJock: i believe we are proposing the same thing
<pwnguin> largely
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I just want to do it via "What program are you having problems with?" rather than "Describe your problem?"
<LaserJock> I'm not quite sure which would give better results
<LaserJock> but we can figure that out
<pwnguin> maybe if apport included a process list
<pwnguin> or just a process tree from init to itself
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> that's an interesting idea, but I'm not sure if that'd be general enough
<LaserJock> but perhaps that could maybe feed into the algorithm
<pwnguin> it'd probably break down in crashers
<LaserJock> but crashers are easy
<pwnguin> true
<LaserJock> apport knows those
<pwnguin> greg-g: to go back to netflix, they have a suggestion system for users. based on what you've rated and rented, they suggest new films for your queue
<pwnguin> greg-g: they hold a contest where they invite people to improve the suggestion system measurably
<greg-g> oh, yeah, collaborative filtering, yes, I was an undergraduate researcher with a team that does that.
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> the word collaborative might be wrong
<greg-g> for netflix, it is right.  user ratings filtered to create suggestions
<greg-g> "filtered" == "tons of matrix math"
<pwnguin> i suppose if the algorithm considers a large group of people's preference then sure its collaborative
<greg-g> not sure how LP would use a similar technology.... go on :)
<greg-g> hand waving is fine ;)
<pwnguin> well, first it has to be instrumented
<pwnguin> you need definitions of success
<pwnguin> and failure
<greg-g> more hand waving, less specifics
<pwnguin> instead of netflix suggestion
<pwnguin> you use the bugs marked fixed released as a corpus of reports and package assignments
<pwnguin> train some data mining algorithms to make guesses based on some slice of that
<pwnguin> then tell the public to do you one up ;)
<pwnguin> to rewrite that last sentence
<pwnguin> tell the public to one up you
<pwnguin> netflix offers a cash prize as motivation
<greg-g> right, I get the contest, but not what what the algorithm they are one uping does
<greg-g> just, suggesting a package based on a description of the problem?
 * greg-g is dense right now
<pwnguin> yea
<greg-g> ahh, ok
<pwnguin> we're after package assignment
<pwnguin> i mean, the obvious candidate is bayes
<LaserJock> well, a perhaps easier, but still useful method
<LaserJock> would be to look at package reassignments
<LaserJock> LP could look at what packages get reassigned a lot, and what they get reassigned to
<LaserJock> then that would give a useful hint
<pwnguin> like i said, the above suggestion is somewhere in the neighborhood of ideal. there are practical concerns, and theoretical complexities
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-30
<james_w> Are there any French speakers who could deal with bug 253150 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253150 in ubuntu ""111111111111111111" bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253150
<james_w> the title is a bit silly, but it is kind of a description of the problem.
<james_w> I assumed it was a joke when I saw it scroll past
<nand> james_w: here you are
<james_w> merci
<nand> :)
<mcas> which package should i select for bugs with kwin?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is bug 253258 kernel related or bonobo?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253258 in ubuntu "Computer rebooted by itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253258
<ogasawara> bdmurray: just a sec, finishing up with support team
<bddebian> Boo
<bobby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/88746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,Confirmed]
<bobby> hi, did some tried to use usb2.0 hdd, without getting the hdd unmount with that error, with the new ibex
<ogasawara> bdmurray: just looked at 253258, that bonobo segfault looks suspicious but I wouldn't mind seeing the dmesg output first
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll post a comment
<bdmurray> ogasawara: that'd be in kern.log by now right?
<LaserJock> btw all, Ubuntu QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 1 minute
<bdmurray> ogasawara: great, thanks
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll assume so, but I wonder how reproducible it it
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is there a tag for kernel config options?  like maybe kernel-config or is bitesize appropriate?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I can't recall having a kernel-config tag, but bitesize seems appropriate
 * marnanel is trying to find where to report a bug.  There is a mistake in the Welsh translation in the GNOME system menu in Ubuntu, but Google codesearch tells me it only knows that string in Fedora's copy of system-config-printer.  Does Ubuntu use s-c-p as a downstream version from Fedora?
 * marnanel possibly shouldn't be asking this here
 * marnanel goes to #ubuntu-desktop
<mcas> marnanel: perhaps this is what you looking for
<mcas> http://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
 * marnanel nods, perhaps.  I kind of wanted to tell upstream about it if it was an upstream problem, but that'll work.  thanks.
 * greg-g wonders of marnanel only speaks in the third person
 * marnanel speaks in the third person in /me actions, of course
<marnanel> otherwise I don't
 * greg-g things that is good, because /me actions tend to get ignored, especially when people ask questions in a /me action
<marnanel> really?  why do you believe this?
<greg-g> because I don't notice them as much as I notice a standrd statment
<greg-g> "ignored" in the "not noticed" meaning of theword
<greg-g> so, not ignored, but not noticed :)
<james_w> marnanel: I don't know if you got an answer on -desktop, but s-c-p is used
<marnanel> greg-g: right, but that means they're not noticed *by you*.  it would be an interesting study to find whether everyone doesn't notice them.  it's possible that, for example, your client displays them in a way that makes it harder to notice them than ordinary speech and other people's don't.
<marnanel> james_w: I did, but thanks
<greg-g> marnanel: right
<nhandler> marnanel: I have no issue noticing /me messages in xchat
<dooley> When I am using the old 2.6.24 kernel I experience no problems. However, when I use the new 2.6.26 kernel in 8.10a3, my SATA disks makes strange scary noises
<pheeror> if (on the lucky days) I manage to boot 2.6.26 beast my wifi card doesn't work
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/224589 I confirm that it is as he says, but can't understand and ill effects of this bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224589 in apt "apt-get --only-source does not work" [Undecided,New]
<Awsoonn> I think it should be set to 'wont fix' but I want another opinion please
<bdmurray> It doesn't work the way it is supposed to right?
<bdmurray> There is some mismatch between the functionality and the documentation so it is a valid bug.
<bdmurray> The ill effect is that it can cause confusion
<mrooney> does anyone know of a way to grab a list of all packages in main/universe (separately?)
<bdmurray> mrooney: probably
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'd have to look up how I did it
<oscar__> Hi all, I'm completely new to bug triage but would like to learn and contribute. I took a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/253412. I've set the package to update-manager and think the priority should be wishlist. Can someone tell me if this is this about right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253412 in update-manager "Update Manager should allow checking for different kinds of updates at different intervals" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> bdmurray: for EeeBotu, the only reason it has to fetch and scrape the bug page is to grab that. I would rather cache it and update nightly or weekly or something, so it only relies on the atom feed for normal operation
<bdmurray> mrooney: how is EeeBotu getting the description etc?
<james_w> mrooney: you can pull Sources.gz files from the archive
<james_w> mrooney: if you want I can knock up some python to do this
<mrooney> bdmurray: http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'd wait for the new API it should be easy to get the component with that
<mrooney> james_w: that could be great! basically I am thinking to build a dictionary like {'python-feedparser': True, 'universe-package': False}, with the values being if they are in main
<mrooney> oh, okay
<mrooney> bdmurray: I guess the issue is that there are too many new APIs
<mrooney> and I have to rewrite how it gets stuff, so I would rather depend on something more stable
<bdmurray> oscar__: I'm looking at it now
<chrisccoulson> where do we assign bugs that describe problems with a particular repository? i'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/253441, where the reporter is saying they get a 403 error installing a mono package. i doubt the problem is actually a bug in mono (i can download and install it fine using a different mirror), but a problem with the mirror that they are using. i was going to ask the reporter to try aga
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253441 in mono "[hardy] Installing mono-smcs fails" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> mrooney: python-debian allows you easily pull out a list of packages from each of main, universe, restricted and multiverse, but it's quite slow operating on the whole Sources.gz files, so I normally do that once and write out package lists
<james_w> mrooney: then given a package name you can look in to the lists and find it
<james_w> mrooney: however, if your process is long running then the dictionary may be better
<mrooney> james_w: yeah, that is the general approach I was thinking, updating nightly or weekly or something, whatever is appropriate
<james_w> nightly is probably right
<james_w> does it need restricted/multiverse, or are these folded in to main/universe?
<bdmurray> oscar__: I think the bug would be about software-properties-gtk because that is where you set how often for it to check
<bdmurray> oscar__: where as update-manager performs the updates
<oscar__> bdmurray: but you can't set an option for a non-existing feature right?
<chrisccoulson> oscar_; The bug you're looking at should probably be assigned to both software-properties-gtk and update-notifier. It is update-notifier that is responsible for downloading package lists / downloading packages / performing unattended upgrades (depending on your configuration). update-notifier would need the functionality to be able to set individual upgrade policies for packages from *-updates and *-security, which is basically what
<chrisccoulson> software-properties-gtk would then need changing to expose the extra settings
<chrisccoulson> i think that's right anyway:S
<bdmurray> That sounds about right to me too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so. i just had a look on my machine here - the upgrade policies are stored in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic, which belongs to update-notifier. i just tried adjusting the upgrade settings in software-properties-gtk, and it seems to modify that file directly
<mrooney> james_w: honestly I don't understand that very well, except that bugs in launchpad seem to only be either main or universe?
<bdmurray> they also exist in restricted and multiverse
<mrooney> oooh.
<james_w> yeah, I've not seen the bot say "multiverse" as far as I remember, but I wondered whether it might
<bdmurray> bug 40515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40515 in mplayer "Error dialog for subtitles" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40515
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray: oscar_ seems to have signed out now, so I have re-assigned bug 253412 to the correct packages as discussed a few moments ago. would you be able to set the status to 'wishlist' (or any other member of bug-control)? Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253412 in update-notifier "Update Manager should allow checking for different kinds of updates at different intervals" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253412
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: the update-manager task could have been renamed instead of invalidated, but thanks for doing that
<chrisccoulson> no problem. i'll bear that in mind in future
<bdmurray> I've updated the bug as we discussed
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<LimCore> hi my firefox hanged in wait for FUTEX. how to get all info about that. (i.e. add stats, info from /proc/, dpkg -i uname etc)
<infinitycircuit> LimCore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox describes how what to report for a firefox bug
<LimCore> hmm or perhaps it just overstepeed ulimit? but then it would be killed?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-31
<Exilant> Hi, am I supposed to/allowed to file bugs against the version of kde 4.1 in the launchpad repositories, or not?
<yuriy> Exilant: yes, please. preferably about the ones in Intrepid, but the hardy packages should be similar enough
<Exilant> ok, will do, thank you
<yuriy> Exilant: if hardy, do it against the -kde4 package (but it will likely need to be switched to the regular package if confirmed in intrepid)
<yuriy> Exilant: i mean, the package ending in -kde4
<Exilant> ok, will do
<yuriy> Exilant: also please file at bugs.kde.org instead unless (or in addition) unless you think it's likely a bug introduced by kubuntu
<persia> yuriy: Should KDE bugs really be filed in KDE *instead* rather than *also*?  I'd think that the bug link would be useful information, and having it already present in LP would reduce the effort of future triagers to track down the relevant upstream bug (plus it shows up in the list of duplicate candidates)
<yuriy> persia: right, also with proper linkage is better
<yuriy> and Exilant ^
<Exilant> hm
<Exilant> "kscreensaver-xsavers-extra-kde4" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<Exilant> i don't know, is that supposed to happen?
<Exilant> maybe i'll leave out the kde4
<Exilant> thanks for the help, and thanks for all that work in hunting and fixing bugs, have a good night
<yuriy> damn, he left
<mrooney> what is the proper way to handle a request for a backport?
<mrooney> is there a guide for that?
<persia> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mrooney> persia: thanks :) I made it to that page before but for a different purpose and never noticed that section
<mcas_away> good morning
<mcas> i need help with bug 253279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253279 in kdebase-kde4 "kwin (KDE4) consumes 99% of CPU" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253279
<mcas> it is an upstream problem and it is known there but must be fixed by nvidia
<mcas> can someone tell me how to proceed?
<RAOF> mcas: Is it an upstream _bug_?  If so, link to the upstream bug.
<mcas> RAOF: i have to change the package to, because the nvidia driver are the probelm
<mcas> s/probelm/problem
<RAOF> mcas: If it's an nvidia bug, you can either mark it as Invalid, or if there's a really obvious bug (ie: not something like 'nvidia performs badly here', but doing x,y,z causes a catastrophy) then you want to move it to the nvidia source package.
<RAOF> That's changed recently, I'm not sure what it is now.
<mcas> RAOF: it's "only" about bad performance
<RAOF> Then that's probably just invalid.
<mcas> ok thank you
<RAOF> Although 99% CPU utilisation is pretty bad :)
<RAOF> It might be worth punting to the nvidia package, but it's likely to just sit there annoying people :(
<mcas> yes but the hints from kde techbase did it for him
<mcas> this problem is mentioned by the kde 4.1 release notes as known problem
 * e-jat down down down 
<james_w> mrooney: hi, http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesw/mrooney.py
<mrooney> james_w: thanks, I'll check it out!
<james_w> mrooney: give us a shout if it doesn't work :-)
<james_w> I didn't test it, but it's based on code I use
<mouz> In bug 248788 the reporter has attached .crash files directly. He did so, because apport-gtk had crashed too. Apart from the fact the wrong files were attached: is a crash file in itself usable for triaging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248788 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor crashes at startup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248788
<pedro_> mouz: if apport-gtk crashed you can tell the reporter to use apport-cli instead, attaching .crash files to the reports is a bad idea... apport should handle those
<james_w> hey mouz
<james_w> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hey james_w
<james_w> mouz: apport-cli -c /var/crash/whatever will submit an apport bug report correctly
<james_w> you can get the stuff out of .crash files if they are attached, but it's more trouble than it's worth really
<james_w> mouz: and you can close that bug, as the apport-cli thing will open a new one
<mouz> ok thanks both
<mcas> i need help with bug 236173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236173 in ubuntu "[Needs Packaging] kwin-style-crystal-kde4" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236173
<mcas> the package is now in the intrepid repos
<mcas> can i change the status now to "Fixed released"?
<yuriy> mcas: yes
<mcas> thank you yuriy
<yuriy> er sorry was thinking of something else. hope not to step on people's toes, but that should be right
<yuriy> ping xand3r in #kubuntu-devel if you want to make sure he's done with it
<mcas> yuriy: he gave me the information ;-)
<mcas> he told me to close the bug
<mcas> and i wasn't sure about the new status
<mcas> sorry but its me again
<mcas> bug 253617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253617 in apport "Apport should attach details of installed plugins to Firefox bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253617
<mcas> i would change the status to confirmed because this would be a great feature
<mcas> can someone please change the importance to Wishlist?
<james_w> mcas: I'm on it, I think it's actually wishlist for firefox, packages can install apport hooks
<mcas> ok do you change everything or should i?
<mcas> i didn't know that applications can do that
<james_w> I've done it I think
<mcas> ok thanks
<nhandler> If a person reports a bug on Launchpad, and then determines that it is not really a bug, but something they did wrong, what should the status be set to? Invalid?
<bdmurray> nhandler: yes, that is correct
<bdmurray> as we didn't make a change to some software to fix it
<nhandler> Ok, that is what I thought. I just wanted to make sure. Thanks bdmurray
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> would anyone mind confirming bug 253400?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253400 in firefox-3.0 "Can't navigate Back after navigating to Home" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253400
<bdmurray> mrooney: confirmed
<chrisccoulson> this is only with the original home page is it? i can't confirm it with a custom home page
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: oh right, it would only be with a chrome: or another page which redirects
<mrooney> generically it is just a bug that you can't easily go back after visiting a page which redirects
<bdmurray> I'd never thought of fixing it, just always worked around it
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you think it is worthy of fixing?
<bdmurray> mrooney: that's up to upstream but it sure would be neat as it it'd save 2 clicks
<mrooney> bdmurray: shall I attempt to forward it? and any ideas on importance in Ubuntu?
<bdmurray> mrooney: low I'd say
<chrisccoulson> i can confirm it as well actualy. just tried it with a fresh user
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<mrooney> now can I just do also affects /firefox (Mozilla Firefox) and that handles the upstream logic for me?
<bdmurray> mrooney: you'd need to manually report it in the upstream bug tracking system
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh, what happens if I say it also affects project firefox?
<bdmurray> mrooney: not much without an upstream bug to link to, it just indicates that it needs forwarding
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh okay, I wouldn't have been surprised if Launchpad forwarded it for me
<mrooney> lately it has been getting more and more automagical
<afflux> mrooney: while this could be helpful sometimes, it would probably lead to some duplicate bugs at the upstream bug tracker, because when forwarding manually, you usually check whether the bug already is known
<mcas> can i ask a question to a hugday bug?
<mcas> bug 160809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160809 in ubiquity "whenever i try to install ubuntu, it crashes." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160809
<james_w> hey mcas, sure
<mcas> i ask for more information should i mark it on the hugday wiki page?
<mrooney> afflux: I guess I assumed whoever did it would have already checked that, now they just don't have to file it
<mrooney> bdmurray: now, should I make the upstream bug about going back after redirects in general?
<mrooney> I obviously can't make it about ubufox
<afflux> ah right, that makes sense
<bdmurray> mrooney: yes, that sounds ideal to me
<mrooney> bdmurray: also sounds like it won't get fixed any time soon that way :)
<mrooney> I think all browsers every have this issue
<mrooney> though I could be wrong
<james_w> mcas: yeah, if you've asked for more information and set it to incomplete, then put your name next to it on the wiki
<mcas> ok this is my first hugday bug :-)
 * james_w hugs mcas 
<james_w> nice work! :-)
<mcas> should i change to lightgreen?
<james_w> yeah
<mcas> done
<mcas> thanks for your help james_w
<greg-g> sorry, can't particpate today, but uh, should the topic be changed?
<greg-g> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> greg-g: oops, thanks!
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080731 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mrooney> speaking of firefox, I guess bug 253641 needs to go upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253641 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox crashes on XSL Transform" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253641
<mrooney> man that was fun making the XML actually link to the XSL from launchpadlibrarian so you could just click it
<afflux> note to myself: don't click on links in bugreports without reading what they are ("this link causes firefox to segfault *click*")
<bdmurray> heh
<bdmurray> So you can confirm it then? ;)
<afflux> *confirmed*
<afflux> yup :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-01
<bdmurray> 20 more bugs w/o a package need some loving to get below 3000
<greg-g> ooo ooooo!
 * greg-g gets on it
<bdmurray> okay let's do it
<bdmurray> -1
<greg-g> heh, fine, beat me to my first one ;)
<bdmurray> I'm well prepared ;)
<bdmurray> I've been working on it for quite a while now
<greg-g> it is a good pet project
<bdmurray> -1
<greg-g> -1
<bdmurray> -1
<greg-g> -1
<bdmurray> -1
<Hobbsee> -250
 * RAOF skeptates
<Hobbsee> awww
<RAOF> Hobbsee: If you wanted to make my life a lot better, you could make emacs-snapshot-gtk respect gnome's font hinting settings.  Then I'd believe your -250 count!
<Hobbsee> heh
<greg-g> -1
<RAOF> I presume it uses fontconfig, or whatever the non-GNOME voodoo is.  I could always just work out how to futz with that.
<greg-g> -1
<bdmurray> -1
<bdmurray> -1
<greg-g> half way there
<bdmurray> gah, new ones must be coming in quickly
<greg-g> -1
<Hobbsee> oh, was i supposed to stop filing them?  whoops.
<bdmurray> I'm fairly certain you can find the right package no?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Once you're bored filing bugs against Ubuntu, I've got some Google libs you could package for me :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i'm sure i'm not that bored :P
<RAOF> Now it's my turn to Awww.
<bdmurray> big 216688
<bdmurray> bug 216688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216688 in ubuntu "During install of U8.04BetaLive, partitioner tells me to use a 1.5TB /usr partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216688
 * Hobbsee blinks
<bdmurray> screenshot included fwiw
<greg-g> -1
<RAOF> That sounds like a very sensible recommendation :)
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> awesome
<Hobbsee> strange :)
<RAOF> Actually, he's out by a couple of orders of magnitude.
<RAOF> That's a 1.5GiB partition it's asking for.
<bdmurray> I thought the math was a bit off but wasn't positive
<RAOF> So the actual bug there is that it's reporting in bytes, rather than something sensible like 1.5GiB?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> dont start that again
<RAOF> pwnguin: 1.5GB would also be acceptable, I suppose.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Package the Google .NET libs for me!
<pwnguin> what?
<RAOF> You heard!  Go!
<pwnguin> how did i earn that punishment?
<Hobbsee> you spoke.
<RAOF> By speaking in #ubuntu-bugs ;)
<RAOF> Hobbsee has already declined the honour.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i'll have the honour of hitting it with the REJECT stick instead, if you like?  :)
<pwnguin> why .Net?
<pwnguin> i mean, i know a few guys who work with mono in town
<RAOF> Because there's no way that gnome-do-plugins, as it's currently shipped upstream, will enter the archives.
<pwnguin> i should at least write down their complaints
<greg-g> -1
<RAOF> Of course, this would be easier if Google shipped a _build system_ with their source.
<bdmurray> down to 3008
<pwnguin> i recall something about monodevelop being out of date, or something
<pwnguin> is LP broke?
<RAOF> pwnguin: Nope, not here.
<pwnguin> i keep gettign timeout error
<lifeless> RAOF: but google are god
<lifeless> RAOF: also, wow tomorrow ?
<RAOF> lifeless: Urh, probably not.
<lifeless> k
<RAOF> Stuff to do, and that'd require me to install a 3d-capable video driver.
<pwnguin> so how many bugs are filed against yelp?
<RAOF> Or, I suppose, see how incomplete nouveau's 3d is again.  It's been a while since I threw WoW at it.
<pwnguin> i think i have a dns or routing problem
<greg-g> -1
<techno_freak> urgh, python-kde4 in the PPA is broken, now i can't install kde4 desktop :(
<RAOF> It's saving you from yourself :)
<bdmurray> 4 more
<pwnguin> anyone know the rate of bugs being assigned to no package?
<bdmurray> ~50 per day
<pwnguin> so you'd need 10 people doing 5 a day on that alone to keep pace
<bdmurray> or better education of reporters
<pwnguin> psh
<pwnguin> not something i'd pin my hopes on
<greg-g> -1
<greg-g> 2999!!!!
<RAOF> I don't suppose anyone would care at all that kwin's desktop-effects don't work under GNOME.
<pwnguin> heh
<bdmurray> greg-g: sweet!
 * greg-g high-fives bdmurray 
<bdmurray> there I updated the graph manually
<bdmurray> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/testing_graphs/nopackage.html
<greg-g> woot
<bdmurray> great! I can sleep tonight ;-)
 * bdmurray heads off
<greg-g> g'night
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah, probably not
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It should work, though.  It works in kde...
<RAOF> And I do so like the shiny.
<pwnguin> i dont quite understand how kde not working in gnome is a bug
<RAOF> kwin is just a window manager.  Metacity works in KDE.
<RAOF> The difference being that kwin implements useful shiny with XRender, so nouveau runs it nicely...
<pwnguin> but compiz is too muhc
<pwnguin> i thought xrender was ancient history, like damage
<RAOF> No.  XRender is what EXA accelerates.  Also, Damage isn't history, either; it's fairly new.
<RAOF> You might be thinking XAA.
<pwnguin> well, maybe from x's perspective
<pwnguin> i recall damage and render being part of like the first xorg or earlier
<RAOF> Well, the first Xorg is hardly ancient, either. :)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<greg-g> 2985, btw :)
<pwnguin> you'lll get to repeat it tomorrow!
<greg-g> yeah yeah
<greg-g> but hey, at least it is something, right?
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> its training data for an awesome algorithm someone needs to write
<greg-g> many of the ones I have been doing I have moved them along the triaging process, it isn't all just "they mention f-spot, so assign to f-spot" ;)
<bddebian> Boo
<RAOF> bddebian: Aww.  You scared Hobbsee away!
<bddebian> Heh
<mcas> hi
<mcas> can someone please look at bug 253932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253932 in kdeadmin "KDE3 systemsettings crashes when quickly clicking on two items after another " [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253932
<mcas> there is a patch attached to the bug report
<mcas> how should this be handled?
<nhandler> How long does it normally take for a message to appear in the bugcontrol mailing list if sent by a non-member?
<james_w> hey nhandler
<nhandler> Hi james_w
<james_w> I'm not sure, I don't think it's ever happened before :-)
<nhandler> lol
<james_w> I assume bdmurray has the power
<nhandler> Yeah, chances are the message has to be approved by a team admin
<nhandler> And congrats on applying to be a UCD james_w
<james_w> bdmurray: do you moderate the ubuntu-bugcontrol list? If so can you let nhandler's message through please?
<james_w> nhandler: thanks
<james_w> did you see that I announced your session today?
<nhandler> Yes I did. Thank you.
<james_w> cool
<chrisccoulson> hi, what do we do about bugs reported against a package in a PPA?
<chrisccoulson> do we just close it?
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking specifically at: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/253948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253948 in network-manager "[ppa] nm-applet will not start" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: close it.  for that one, pass it to asac.
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: yeah, leave that one.  the NM ppa is a special case.
<mcas> if a program segfaults.. should i ask for a strace?
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: for almost all other ppas that i can think of, close it - it's not an ubuntu bug.
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem!
<Hobbsee> (asac will see that anyway)
<persia> Even in the special cases, PPA bugs probably don't belong against Ubuntu though.  Do PPAs have products?
<Hobbsee> nope
<persia> Bother.
<Hobbsee> there's no way to file bugs against people.
<james_w> we need launchpad to support version tracking
<Hew> Hey guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop the other day and now I've got all sorts of funky issues with my gnome interface (I reported bug 253676 but there are others). Is the clash between gnome and KDE a known issue, or should I go and report all these interface problems? What package/s would they be filed under? I can't seem to find any existing reports.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253676 in ubuntu "KDE window decoration applied in gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253676
<persia> james_w: That's tricky.  I'd settle for just being able to file bugs against people and teams.
<persia> Hew: You may want to file them as bugs: most of the time a given application should work fine in the laternate environment (although there are exceptions).  If you do this, be prepared to have the bugs be ignored or marked won't fix as most of them will likely be very low priority for developers.
<chrisccoulson> Hew - Have you tried removing compiz-kde? That will remove the kde window decorator, but would probably mean you end up with the gtk window decorator in kde
<chrisccoulson> i suppose it could be a compiz bug
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how compiz chooses a window decorator
<Hew> chriscoulson: compiz-kde is not installed, and I'm not using compiz in either environment
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> are you using kdm or gdm?
<Hew> I have issues such as the one I reported where gnome has the KDE decoration all the time, as well as these panel icons flashing orange all the time for no reason..
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<Hew> chrisccoulson: both. gdm right now
<chrisccoulson> i might have a go at this in a virtual machine later and see what the results are like
<Hew> I'm on intrepid and figured I'd do some testing with KDE since I've never used it before
<Hew> chrisccoulson: yea, I expect it would be reproducible on other systems. That would be great :-)
<chrisccoulson> thats strange. the loading of the window manager has changed in the new gnome-session in intrepid, and this is causing problems for people using compiz, where they have to enable compiz on every new session: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/253606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253606 in gnome-control-center "Compiz has to be started manually on each new session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> Hew: could you have a look at the two gconf keys listed in that bug report and see if any of them are set to kwin?
<Hew> windowmanager = metacity, default-session = [gnome-settings-daemon,metacity,gnome-panel,nautilus]
<chrisccoulson> very strnage
<chrisccoulson> strange even
<chrisccoulson> i'll set kubuntu-desktop to install in my virtual environment now and leave it installing whilst i go out this afternoon. I'll try it out later and see if i get the same strange-ness as you
<Hew> chrisccoulson: sounds like a plan :-). Let me know how you get on (if I'm still around)
<thekorn> sudo apt-get install python-simplejson
<thekorn> urgh
<bdmurray> thekorn: did you look at the bughelper branch?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes, it's looking good
<thekorn> and working as far as I can tell
<thekorn> so +1 for the merge :)
<bdmurray> thekorn: cool
<bdmurray> thekorn: by the way I ran across hug day tools again and was pondering rolling it into ubuntu-qa-tools
<thekorn> bdmurray, sounds like a good plan,
<thekorn> I did not work on it recently, but I think it is working
<thekorn> so I'm fine with having it under the hat of u-qa-tools
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I'm stuck with bug 252560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252560 in linux "BCM4401 Ethernet card stopped working in Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252560
<bdmurray> dmesg shows symbol disagreement for b44 but the module matches the kernel
<seisen> can somebody mark this as wishlist: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253855 in ubuntu "please sync samba4 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seisen> can some mark these bugs as wishlist: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253924 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/254006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253924 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TreeMaker" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogasawara> bdmurray: will take a look at that bug in a sec - there's 2 more in the queue I've gotta look at
<bdmurray> ogasawara: you have a queue?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I do today
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> Ubuntu do not have libfltk2-dev, I think it should.  I can easly build fltk2 from source, how to make nice .deb and how to get it into ubuntu's repo
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ogasawara> bdmurray: looking at bug 252560 the initial thing that strikes me as odd is they're running 7.10 but using a hardy 2.6.24 kernel.  need to dig into their logs more.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252560 in linux "BCM4401 Ethernet card stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252560
<greg-g> today looks like evince/poppler day for pedro_ and seb
<greg-g> or at least, that is what my bugmail says
<jibel> hi, bug 67141 affects grep but, if this is a bug, it is rather a policy bug. What would you do with this one ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67141 in grep "GREP_OPTION can break system scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67141
<greg-g> woah, 2973 new/nopackage bugs. nice.
<ogasawara> bdmurray: found another report with the same issue loading b44 - have pinged the kernel guys
<bdmurray> ogasawara: cool, I would have just expected them to be using the wrong driver but I guess not
<ogasawara> bdmurray:  yah seems odd.  fyi the other bug is 251538.  I'll mark one a dup of the other.
<bdmurray> james_w: ping
<james_w> hey bdmurray
<bdmurray> I was looking for some bzr magic but think I found it
<james_w> you want the "bzr magic" command probably
<bdmurray> I wonder how I could have done it without using the web codebrowse though
<askand> What keeps ubuntu from using the same fix as Suse and Debian to fix the Critical Bug 59695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
<AlmightyCthulhu> time to go update me a bug :P Whoooo doggie, I smells me some fried chicken, boy!
<Fallenou> i like your nickname =)
<qense> hello
<nhandler> Hi qense
<qense> nhandler: you are new in bugcontrol?
<nhandler> qense: I have applied, I am still not a member
<qense> I think I saw your application
<qense> well, at least welcome in the bugsquad. :)
<nhandler> Thank you qense. I've been in bugsquad for a while. I just finally got around to applying for bugcontrol
<qense> Did you find it easy to find your way around in the bug triaging teams?
<nhandler> I sort of picked up bug triaging when I was learning about patching bugs. Other bug triagers (in this channel and elsewhere) were also very helpful with answering any questions I might have had about specific bugs
<qense> It's nice to hear that.
<AlmightyCthulhu> Me to Carl Brunning at Foxconn: "
<AlmightyCthulhu> Testing you say? Well if you have any jobs open in support, I can count to 21 without being arrested for indecent exposure, tell the difference between an OS error and a bad memory stick beep, and not utter the word "Microsoft" any more than I have to."
<chrisccoulson> any evolution experts in here?
<greg-g> I took a couple classes on the topic in undergrad
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/244631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244631 in evolution "too many open files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> that bug has been on my list of things to look at for a while, only i'm at a sticking point
<chrisccoulson> not really sure what extra information to ask for
<chrisccoulson> the two people in that bug report have 2 different issues i think
<bdmurray> hggdh knows evolution really well I think
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i might subscribe him to the report
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: yeah, those sound like two separate issues, I would have the second person open a separate report to keep things clear.  Messy bug reports are harder to deal with.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that i think. i've subscribed hggdh too in case he has something to add
<pwnguin> anyone know if the live CD will trigger input hotplug for usb wacom?
<pwnguin> a user is reporting a bug against gutsy, and im thinking of recommmending a live cd to test with
<bdmurray> pwnguin: they should know in #ubuntu-x for sure
<pwnguin> well yea =/
<pwnguin> plus, i think someone went on vacation
<bdmurray> hmm? bryce got back this week
<pwnguin> well, iwouldnt call the confreences a vacation
<pwnguin> but timo?
<bdmurray> I think I recall seeing an e-mail that the is gone
<askand> Can someone please mark bug 186921 as invalid since it is a dublicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186921 in file-roller "Asking for password with missing archive volume (dup-of: 61185)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61185 in file-roller "please detect corrupt archives (rar format)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61185
<bdmurray> askand: that'll just generate unnecessary bug mail
<bdmurray> as every subscriber of bug 61185 will get e-mail saying that 186921 was marked invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61185 in file-roller "please detect corrupt archives (rar format)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61185
<askand> bdmurray: aha I see
<bdmurray> Setting a bug that is a duplicate to Invalid before marking it as a duplicate is fine but afterwards it is unnecessary
<AlmightyCthulhu> evolution: OMG, the thing ticked me off before Intrepid broke it
<AlmightyCthulhu> :P
<chrisccoulson> this bug was related to a syntax error in an init script. it was marked as fix released a little while ago (and i can confirm the original issue is fixed), but the upgrade to the fixed package fails due to the original error in the old init script. the status has since been changed to Incomplete by someone.
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/253910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253910 in samba "package winbind 2:3.2.0-4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> should it go back to fix released for the original issue, or should i confirm the new upgrade failure?
<bdmurray> I'd confirm it but I'm not sure how it'd be fixed
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it can be fixed tbh, which is why i thought about setting it back to fix released
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-02
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> Hi hggdh!
<hggdh> sorry for the delay, just got home from a business trip
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, I am looking at bug 244631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244631 in evolution "too many open files" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244631
<chrisccoulson> ah yes! we discussed this one brifly earlier
<chrisccoulson> i think the 2 people in that report have 2 differetn bugs
<hggdh> sound like it
<hggdh> sounds
<chrisccoulson> i'm not really sure what else to ask from the original reporter
<hggdh> for the gnome-keyring hang... I have opened a bug upstream (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=544998) this happens with Evo, and causes Evo to stop responding
<ubottu> Gnome bug 544998 in general "Evo hangs every so often, BT shows a g-kr read on top" [Normal,Needinfo]
<hggdh> we need a gnome-keyring-daemon backtrace on this, together with a Evo backtrace
<chrisccoulson> Thanks! i'll ask the reporter to try and obtain the backtraces.
<chrisccoulson> i see all of the error messages related to gnome-keyring on my current install, but I don't notice any hanging
<hggdh_> chrisccoulson, I am having issues with my X server (looping)
<anakron> Hi
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253177 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] project-open - web-based CRM project planning suite" [Undecided,New]
<anakron> This bug must be wishlist
<anakron> XD
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253211     This must be in Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253211 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] PostBooks accounting,CRM,ERP" [Undecided,New]
<persia> anakron: Agreed in both cases.
<anakron> thx
<anakron> Thanks persia for 253177
<anakron> Hi
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/241574   This could be sent to wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241574 in ubuntu "Add option for start playback from last stop on player start" [Undecided,In progress]
<anakron> ¬¬
<anakron> :O
<Hew> anakron: Shouldn't that bug be marked as new/confirmed rather than In Progress?
<Hew> bah, they've gone
<qense> hello
<Hobbsee> heya!
<qense> Did I miss anything during my two weeks of holiday? :)
<Hobbsee> the sky fell in
<Hobbsee> otherwise, no, not really
<qense> ok, great
<mcas> hi
<james_w> hi mcas
<mcas> hi james_w
<bddebian> Boo
<Hew> Can someone be a third party to agree/disagree with bug #106373?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106373 in update-manager "Warning for development version updates" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106373
<chrisccoulson> Hew: I just had a look at that bug report. I agree with your comment that people running the development version are already well aware that breakage may occur
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't agree with modifying update-manager in the development version to warn a user that upgrades might break their system. the whole point of testing the development version is to find and fix things that break anyway
<Hew> chrisccoulson: yea, my thoughts exactly
<Hew> I'll mark it invalid then
<chrisccoulson> i think thats the correct thing to do
<Hew> chrisccoulson: did you have a chance to test the gnome vs kde weirdness in the VM?
<chrisccoulson> Hew: I tried it briefly last night. i couldn't get it to run kwin when i logged in to GNOME though
<chrisccoulson> but i did see some other wierdness
<chrisccoulson> each time i changed between KDE and GNOME sessions, the resolution was all messed up.
<chrisccoulson> i eneded up re-installing the Intrepid install late last night though because of some other problems, so I'll try again in a bit
<Hew> chrisccoulson: yea, I was running KDE again earlier today and it's getting pretty unwieldy. I noticed some qt packages got bumped up to 4.1 though so I'll try again tomorrow after a restart
<chrisccoulson> the problem with my VMWare setup, is that it tells X that the optimum resolution is 800x600. When I log in for the first time, I can set the resolution to 1600x1200, and then it remembers this between sessions. What I was seeing last night though is that if I log in to KDE and then back in GNOME again, the resolution had defaulted back to 800x600 again (and this happened both ways). I could change the resolution back again, but this
<chrisccoulson> very odd
<Hew> I should see if I can reproduce the problem in virtualbox-ose, but the vbox modules seem to be out of sync again..
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, ping & hello
<chrisccoulson> hi there hggdh!
<chrisccoulson> thanks for responding to that bug report we spoke about yesterday. i haven't had a chance to do it yet today
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-03
<bdmurray> woohoo no package down to 2786
<RAOF> Man, rock!
<pwnguin> what's the query page for that?
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on
<bdmurray> It's a mess but that's it
<pwnguin> neat
<pwnguin> 3 wacom bugs hiding
<pwnguin> i think searching for keywords might be more effective than just chewing through the queue
<pwnguin> so theres a few bugs about nvidia rotation
<pwnguin> what package do i assign that to if i think its an nvidia bug?
<anakron> Hi
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/254294   >>>> Must be on Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254294 in ubuntu "please sync package libopenjpeg2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<anakron> :-)
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/254294  >>> Must be in Wishlist!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254294 in ubuntu "please sync package libopenjpeg2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> anakron, sync requests are dealt by outside bug-control
<hggdh> anakron, do not change them
<mcas> good morning
<mcas> i need help with bug 254276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254276 in youtube-dl "refuses to download from google" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254276
<mcas> i would close this bug because the url is not a youtube url
<mcas> so i think the error message is correct
<stgraber> I don't see any mention of video websites other than youtube in the package description so I think it's fair to mark the bug invalid
<mcas> thank you stgraber
<Hobbsee> hggdh: <3 thanks!
<emgent> moin
<hggdh> Hobbsee, sorry, did not follow you
<hggdh> ah, the sync requests, I guess...
<Hobbsee> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> you are welcome, Hobbsee
<AlmightyCthulhu> what component should I file a report on about mount mounting optical discs as both a card reader device and /media/cdrom
<persia> AlmightyCthulhu: I'd file that against the kernel, with dmesg and syslog output: it sounds like your hardware is generating multiple events.
<AlmightyCthulhu> package is linux then
<AlmightyCthulhu> right?
<crimsun> correct.
<persia> AlmightyCthulhu: That's where I'd likely file it: that assumes that it's not an issue with udev.
<AlmightyCthulhu> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm testing a new BIOS from Foxconn
<AlmightyCthulhu> could this have anything to do with the problem?
<AlmightyCthulhu> [ 6372.994167] gvfs-hal-volume[5946]: segfault at 1900000013 ip 7f4fdb5b5193 sp 7fffe44c5950 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.1704.0[7f4fdb58c000+45000]
<AlmightyCthulhu> I think that's my error
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 254421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254421 in linux "Optical discs mount twice, and generate error message relating to Dbus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254421
<sectech> bdmurray,  you around?
<bdmurray> sectech: briefly
<sectech> bdmurray,  I just sent you a PM
<mrooney> hmm, I think gnome-power-manager needs a hug day
<AlmightyCthulhu> gvfs is horribly broken
<AlmightyCthulhu> seems like every time they fix one thing it's doing, three other things break
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/254450 must be in wishlist!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254450 in ubuntu-docs "Please upload ubuntu-docs 8.08.1 to intrepid from bzr" [Undecided,New]
<Rocket2DMn> anakron, while that is a doc request, i would let the Ubuntu Main sponsors handle it through their workflow
<anakron> ok
<hggdh> anakron, work flow requests are not dealt by us
<hggdh> pure morbid curiosity: Intrepid up-to-date, Gnome -- anyone experiencing sudden lockups on X?
<james_w> hggdh: no, but I haven't rebooted in to the latest kenel ABI yet I think
<hggdh> james_w, I am thinking on opening a bug on this, but at least I need to know what to collect: ssh-ing through another machine I can see X eating up all my CPU, but gdb fails to attach to X
<james_w> can strace attach?
<hggdh> I have found that moving to KDE sort of works
<hggdh> I do not know, but I will try. Symptoms -- for the record -- are: mouse still works, but jumpy; keyboard seems dead, including super keys; on the machine itself only option is hard power-off; machine still responds to network
<hggdh> sounds like something to do with gnome and X
<hggdh> OK. I will logout & restart X under GDM, going to gnome
<greg-g> no way, New and nopackage: "1  → 75  of 2676 results "
<greg-g> 2676?, we just got below 3000 2 days ago
<greg-g> hmm, if a bug was reported at Ubuntu (nopackage) but is actually a LP bug, I can't just replace the project? I have to invalidate the UBuntu and "also affects project"?
 * greg-g was hoping to reduce the "noise" on the page
<jjesse> greg-g: as far as i understand that's how you have to do it
<greg-g> jjesse: yeah, I guess so. oh well.
<pheeror> is it only me or is ip6 support in aptitude totally broken?
 * greg-g can't help ya with that one
<pheeror> anyway, we have many years to fix that ;-) :-(
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> hmm, pacakages.ubuntu.com not responding?
<jjesse> greg-g: i heard its been down for a while
<jpds> greg-g: Known issue reported hours ago in the sysadmin channel, alas I think they're out for the weekend.
<jjesse> i thought sysadmins weren't allowed weekends :)
<greg-g> yeah, don't they have blackberrys?
<greg-g> geez!
<greg-g> ;)
<jjesse> when i was a sysadmin my phone always rang on sunday morning on the way to church
<greg-g> jjesse: bah, that sucks.
<jjesse> that's why i became a consultant... to expensive to answer the phone on the weeekend
<jpds> I think they take their !weekend's seriously.
<greg-g> thats the way
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-27
 * bcurtiswx yawns
 * BUGabundo blinks really fast
<BUGabundo> stupid WII
<MT-> How should I handle a bug that doesn
<MT-> How should I handle a bug that doesn't show up in 9.04 but does in 9.10?
<BUGabundo> MT-: I keep it open
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> all bugs should be tested against devel version
<BUGabundo> in this case karmic
<BUGabundo> MT-: bugid?
<MT-> bug 404923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404923 in usb-creator "Make Startup Disk button should be disabled when image and usb drive are not choosen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404923
<MT-> Can I target a bug to karmic if it occures in no other release?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-28
<niadh> Hey I have an unusual issue was wondering if anyone had come across it before. My motherboard failed so I replaced it, ubuntu appeared to not need to be reinstalled because everything appeared to work fine. After a week the sound card would not produce any sound and the live CD can't seem to play music either
<yofel> niadh: this  channel is for help on triaging bugs, for usual support use #ubuntu for stable releases and #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<niadh> Hence why I'm here, is it not a valid bug? Am searching the bug list atm to find something similar see if it's been reported yet
<yofel> niadh: which ubuntu release are you using?
<niadh> 9.04
<yofel> did you check that no channel got muted? especially mster,pcm and front in alsamixer
<Ranakah> niadh try to replace pulse with esound.. working for me
<niadh> alsamixer shows all channels unmuted and at full
<Ranakah> pulseaudio sux
<niadh> How do I replaced pulse with anything alsa worked well for me
<Ranakah> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio esound+
<niadh> oh, ok
<niadh> Is there a command to undo that should it not work?
<niadh> ... remove esound pulseaudio+?
<Ranakah> yap
<Ranakah> sudo apt-get remove esound pulseaudio+
<Ranakah> :>
<niadh> how do I restart the sound daemon?
<Ranakah> huh... don't know.. restart system
<bddebian> Boo
<ejat> can someone look into bug 404546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404546 in ppp "pppd crash (unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000014)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404546
<maxb> Hi, any thoughts on where I can most usefully file a bug noting that the default murrine progress bar causes Xorg to chew CPU ?
<maxb> It rather cuts across X, gtk, and graphics drivers
<Kamusin> is it Linux Mint  supported by ubuntu?
<Flannel> !mintsupport
<ubot4> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Kamusin> thanks, because I am seeing a report that has reported a problem with skype package provided by medibuntu repo and his user is using Linux Mint
<Kamusin> if I package is not provided by ubuntu in a report, I have to mark as invalid nothing more?
 * Kamusin a package*
<micahg> yes, you can use the standard response on the responses page
<showard> mica beat me to it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20not%20provided%20by%20Ubuntu
<kklimonda> hey, why is bug 297793 still on hugday list for nautilus?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 297793 in gvfs "Inconsistent spelling of "Filesystem" (vs. "File system")" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297793
<kklimonda> (it is triaged and assigned to desktop team)
<kklimonda> desktop-bugs*
<kklimonda> Also I think there is something wrong with bug watches for GNOME bugzilla - it's another bug I've seen that can't import bug from there
<thekorn> kklimonda, it is in the category of "14 Bugs with Patches"
<thekorn> and this bugreport has attachments which are marked as aptches
<kklimonda> thekorn, yes - but it's triaged and beeing worked on
<kklimonda> maybe because it's in gvts..
<thekorn> kklimonda, I'm not sure, but the items in this category seem to be totally independant from status
<thekorn> criteria seems to be patch or no patch
<kklimonda> from a patch attached I think that this particular bug shouldn't be reported against nautilus as nautilus takes name from gvfs module.. I'll check it and probably invalidate nautilus task..
<thekorn> I think this category does not make sense at all for this hugday, as the desktop team has a very strict policy on how to handle patches,
<thekorn> and what status such bugreports get,
<thekorn> so maybe "working" on them as hugday tasks might cause more harm than beeing helpful
<bdmurray> part of the intent of the patches section was to unmark patches which are clearly not like screenshots
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, but the desktop guys are doing so good work, there will never be an attachment marked as a patch when it's not a patch ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: ah, that's great! pedro has been setting up the hug days most recently so maybe mention it to him?
<kklimonda> actuallly i've found one png marked as patch just now ;)
<bdmurray> some images can be patches...
<kklimonda> but I have to agree that desktop team is pretty good at keeping their bugs clean
<kklimonda> bdmurray, when you mark file as a patch it's content type is set to text/plain and you can't open it directly in browser..
<kklimonda> i mean if it's an image and not a text file.
<bdmurray> I think sometimes it is set to other things than text/plain like if it is a debdiff but that text/plain will be used as a fallback if the type is not detected.  However, I'm not positive - the launchpad team would know best.
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey guud evening ;)
 * BUGabundo is Happy.... enjoy while you can :D
<kklimonda> happy? why?
<BUGabundo> better question: why not!!
<BUGabundo> I'm that kinda of guy! I'll be Happy unless I have reasons to not be!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, dunno, I live in Poland - nothing to be happy about ;)
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-29
 * BUGabundo $ rsync -a /home/BUGabundo /dev/bed
<seyacat> hi ubuntu buggers
<bcurtiswx> hi seyacat
<seyacat> i only want to say mi wireless dont work in karmic, i think you know about that, its only for remember :)
<seyacat> 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<seyacat> hi bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> which karmic have you tried?
<seyacat> mmmm i put alpha2, but i update all time
<bcurtiswx> have you tried alpha3 live cd/usb
<seyacat> no, i dont
<seyacat> i dont like live cds, i like to use in my computer allwais
<bcurtiswx> i'd recommend trying that.. and support for karmic is in channel #ubuntu+1
<bcurtiswx> i'd recommend going there next :)
<yofel> seyacat: for broadcom cards you need to install 'bcmwl-kernel-source' in karmic since linux-restricted-modules is deprecated
<seyacat> yofel: ty very much
<seyacat> il try now
<bcurtiswx> seyacat: do you get two options on the restricted driver manager?
<bcurtiswx> on stuff to install?
<seyacat> let me see
<bcurtiswx> if you do, install them both then wait a little bit.. thats what i had to do.. then wireless points started showing up
<seyacat> i have instales two restricted packages
<bcurtiswx> both broadcom?
<seyacat> jeje no i dont find this
<bcurtiswx> well follow yofel's advice then
<seyacat> im innow its installed, i think i need to restart
<seyacat_> hi
<hggdh> hi seyacat_
<seyacat_> bcurtiswx: yofel , im installed bcmlw-kernel-sorce, and not work, it makes wired conecction fais too
<seyacat_> jaja
<seyacat_> hi hggdh
<mrooney1> anyone happen to be familiar with Russian currency in here? :)
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<mrooney1> morning!
<Trijntje> Hi all. I want to get hibernation to work on my desktop PC. Do you guys have any pointers on where to start?
<leoquant> Trijntje maybe==> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-nl
<Trijntje> leoquant: ill try that, thnkx
<leoquant> ok ツ
<bdmurray> mvo: could you merge my branch for bug 404274?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404274 in update-manager ""No valid mirror found" dialog changes" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404274
<mvo> bdmurray: sure, I do that now
<shane_> whats up
<shane_> anyone here
<kklimonda> sure
<shane_> am i in the right spot for ubuntu bugsquad?
<kklimonda> yes
<shane_> ok i was just seeking a little help in exactly how i should get started
<shane_> theres so much different info on the Motu pages Im pretty lost
<shane_> as to exactly were to start helping out
<kklimonda> shane_, well, if you want to help us with bugs then you can check https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BugSquad/GettingInvolved and MOTU has a similar page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<shane_> well my goal is to end up joining Motu but from what I read it sounds like I should start helping with bugs
<shane_> am I on the right path?
<kklimonda> shane_, hmm.. working with bugs (fixing them, triaging etc.) is probably the foundation of Ubuntu development so it's a good start if you have no experience. Whatever you do later this knowledge will be helpful
<shane_> ok so do i need to join another team in order to work at becoming a Motu or do I just start working on bugs and apply later
<kklimonda> shane_, to become a MOTU you have to work on packages. The easiest way is to fix bugs, prepare syncs/merges and then ask for sponsorship from MOTU - there is a full description how to do it on wiki.
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<shane_> yea ive been reading, its just ALOT of information and can get confusing as to exactly were to start
<kklimonda> shane_, you can always ask on #ubuntu-motu for help
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> shane_, There was also something called mentoring, you can ask for a MOTU to become your mentor and help you.. dunno how it works though
<shane___> ok so I just joined the bugsquad and need some help in how to get started
<kklimonda> shane___, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<kklimonda> shane_, tomorrow there is going to be a HugDay when we'll be working on nautilus bugs
<kklimonda> shane___, a list of bugs to work on is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090730 and more info about HugDay itself is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<shane___> ok
<shane___> is there any info as to exactly what I have to do in order to helpout
<shane___> ive found the buglist I just dont know what to do, most bugs already have comments form other memebrs
<kklimonda> shane___, bugs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090730 page are divided into various groups (for example "Incomplete Bugs" or "Confirmed Bugs") and every group has a checklist you have to follow in order to mark bug off the list.
<shane___> ok so just go through the bugs and make sure they are complete
<Kamusin> I have a problem to submit upstream report, if I clic on also affect.. don't show me "please enter url upstream".
<Kamusin> launchpad report id is #387597
<Kamusin> can anyone help me with this please
<pedro_> Kamusin, looking
<Kamusin> thanks pedro_ !
<pedro_> Kamusin, np
<yofel> hmm, what could I do to help with old expired bug? i.e. incomplete and last post was half a year ago, like bug 211721
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 211721 in gnome-power-manager "Thinkpad X61 tablet does not suspend when battery is critical" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211721
<pedro_> yofel, would be nice to know if that bug still applies to jaunty or later
<pedro_> probably it's fixed there
<yofel> ok
<yofel> pedro_: one other thing, the bug was filed against hardy, if the bug is fixed in a never release should I open a task for hardy? I'm not sure what to do with LTS releases.
<pedro_> yofel, only if the bug qualify as one to be SRU'ed -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> ok, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-30
<seyacat_> hi bugmen
<marlow79> is this ubuntu bugs?
<bcurtiswx> hey someone really did change the channel name........ oh.... darn
<Toobaz1> Hello. Bug #130055 (possibly) was a wishlist, now it is certainly not, since it breaks apt-get. May I ask to change its "Importance" or do you (e.g. persia) suggest to open another?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 130055 in audio-convert "Nautilus audio convert script doesn't activate itself" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130055
<aboSamoor> I added the david suggested repo to get the modified nautilus, the installed nautilus is [1:2.27.4-0ubuntu3~oloc2] but there is no change ?!
<gnomefreak> what is the apport-collect command to add apport info to a filed bug?
<seb128> gnomefreak, try man apport-collect?
<gnomefreak> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> you're welcome
<gnomefreak> seb128: not very helpful. it doesnt say anything on how to use it with bug format
<seb128> gnomefreak, "apport-collect BUGNUMBER"
<seb128> it's written in the synopsys...
<gnomefreak> seb128: sorry missed that part when i scrolled up
<seb128> it seems very obvious to me
<seb128> what did you try?
<seb128> $ apport-collect
<seb128> Usage: apport-collect [options] <Launchpad bug number>
<gnomefreak> seb128: i didnt but i wasnt sure if the word "bug" should be used
<seb128> gnomefreak, you didn't really try hard did you?
<gnomefreak> seb128: its not for me i replying to a bug
<seb128> oh ok
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> mvo: I noticed that /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log is continuing to be logged to after I completed my dist-upgrade.  Is that by design?
<Kamusin> how can I watch normal report from one  that was marked as onehundrerpapercut idea
<hggdh> Kamusin, you mean be alerted on updates to the bug?
<Kamusin> I need see normal view report because was marked as onehundrerpapercut and don't have same options for example to submit upstream
<bdmurray> Kamusin: what url are you at?
<bdmurray> the url indicates the context you are viewing the bug report in
<Kamusin> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/389852
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389852 in nautilus "Choosing emblems in Nautilus is too complex" [Wishlist,New]
<pedro_> Kamusin, put something like bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/number
<bdmurray> right so you are viewing it in the hundredpapercuts context
<bdmurray> and what pedro_ said will fix it for you
<Kamusin> yep I known , thanks pedro_ , that was :)
<pedro_> Kamusin, you're welcome
<bdmurray> afaik there is no way to switch contexts other than mangling the url
<Kamusin> I wish LP had some button or something more easy ( to remember thinks like that hehe)
<mvo> bdmurray: no, what does the log contain?
<mvo> bdmurray: /var/log/apt/term.log should be the one
<bdmurray> mvo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/236865/
<mvo> bdmurray: was that from a partial upgrade maybe?
<bdmurray> mvo: I believe the dist-upgrade was on the 15th and there is stuff later on the 22nd
<bdmurray> mvo: possibly I have a partial upgrade available right now so could confirm
<bdmurray> mvo: so that is supposed to happen for partial upgrades?
<mvo> bdmurray: well, not really :) its more a side-effect, I will fix it to write to apt/term.log
<bdmurray> mvo: cool, thanks!  shall I report a bug about it?
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, please target it for alpha-4 and assign me
<kklimonda> charles_, ping, any idea how to proceed with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/406486 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406486 in transmission "transmission: too many open files" [Low,Incomplete]
 * charles_ reads #406486
<charles_> kklimonda: it doesn't look like there are that many open actual files
<charles_> kklimonda: unless sockets are counted in the ulimit?
<kklimonda> charles_, I think they may be but it's still only about ~200 files
<charles_> kklimonda: even then, "wc lsof.transmission" is only 232 lines...
<charles_> yeah
<nhasian> did you guys leave any bugs for me to fix?
<AaronT125> hello
<sailingboarder> yo, i've got some free time, wouldn't mind helping out
<sailingboarder> never done a hug day before, so i don't really know what i should do
<charles_> kklimonda: I don't know what to thinka bout 406486
<nhasian> charles_, the bug about transmission?
<charles_> right, the "too many open files" ticket
<chrisccoulson> bug 406486
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406486 in transmission "transmission: too many open files" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406486
<AaronT125> i'm new to the bugsquad, i'm having a hard time determining what to do with : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/406979. Could someone please assist me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406979 in gnome-settings-daemon "No desktop background" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> AaronT125, only thing that would help if to find out what version of Ubuntu, and of g-s-d
<hggdh> s/only/one/  #sorry
<AaronT125> hggdh: they are running ubuntu 9.10, i have tried to recreate the bug, with no luck.
<hggdh> ok. The assertion failure is not necessarily important
<AaronT125> ok
<hggdh> and we still need to find the version of the g-s-d
<AaronT125> could you give me an example, of the G-s-d
<AaronT125> sorry, im very new to this
<AaronT125> oh, gnome-settings-daemon, right gottcha
<hggdh> you can run 'dpkg -l gnome-settings-daemon'
<AaronT125> thanks
<hggdh> hum. I just changed my background wallpaper here, adding two jpegs. One was added OK, the other no
<AaronT125> if i can't recreate the problem or confirm it, should i close the bug, due to lack of information,
<hggdh> AaronT125, *NO* the fact that you cannot reproduce does not mean the bug does not exist. Are you running Karmic?
<AaronT125> i am running Karmic now in a virtual machine, i have tried many Gconf edits, to the gnome-settings-daemon , but cannot recreate
<hggdh> add a comment you cannot reproduce. We may be missing some other setting
<AaronT125> ok thank you
<hggdh> (I am changing the background by going to System/Preferences/Appearance/Background)
<AaronT125> should i put what i did in the comment
<AaronT125> such as = I am changing the background by going to System/Preferences/Appearance/Background
<AaronT125> ill put unconfirmed for now, and leave somebody else who can reproduce the problem to file the bug upstream
<AaronT125> thanks for helping me
<hggdh> AaronT125, you are welcome. Thank YOU for helping us
<AaronT125> :)
<yofel> hm, there's a gconf key named /desktop/gnome/background/draw_background maybe that got unset for him somehow?
<AaronT125> yofel: I tried that on karmic, but was unable to get the same error
<Kamusin> what happen with new reports that have been publish like ubuntu brainstorm ideas? there is some defined response to this ?
<yofel> Kamusin: I think that should be handled with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An%20idea%20to%20improve%20Ubuntu Note the Note ;)
<Kamusin> yofel, somebody has submited to bugzilla long time ago a report for this too and  problem is still present
<yofel> Kamusin: bug number?
<Kamusin> yofel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/390713
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390713 in nautilus "nautilus change date while copy" [Low,Incomplete]
<Kamusin> yofel, bugzilla #515777 and brainstorm #8993
<yofel> Kamusin: can you add a bugwatch for the bugzilla bug to the lp bug? That should close it then.
<mahfouz> didn't Kamusin say the problem is still present?
<yofel> mahfouz: you're right, I'm reading throught the upstream bug right now, seems to be a quite complex issue
<yofel> ok, the original issue was that in glib mtime wasn't preserved, that was fixed, but many gvfs backends (including sftp) don't support the fix. That was then discussed in another upstream bug that was forgotten it seems (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527339)
<ubot4> Gnome bug 527339 in general "gvfs should set file attributes properly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> Kamusin: my final opinion: I would change the bug from nautilus to gvfs since the bug description says its a sftp issue and add a bug watch to the upstream gvfs bug
<Kamusin> that sounds more logical :)
<BUGabundo> hey . gonna get my self a Android G2 tonight!
<kklimonda> why not G1?
<BUGabundo> G2 is better, newer?
<BUGabundo> and *available* here
<kklimonda> it looks nicer but it has the same hardware that g1 afair
<kklimonda> except lack of hardware keyboard
<BUGabundo> im off.
<shane__> can anyone help me get started with bugs
<yofel> shane__: did you already read yourself through the knowledge base?
<shane__> yes
<shane__> I cant seem to figure out exactly what I have to do with the bugs
<shane__> all the docs do is tell youw what needs to be done but not how to do it
<shane__> so if i pick a bug from the new bugs list then what
<shane__> isnt there a meeting tonight?
<Adila01> What should I do for bugs that request an updated version of a program that have been assigned to any package?
<Adila01> that have not been assigned*
<bdmurray> Adila01: Do you have an example?
<Adila01> Like this bug
<bdmurray> shane__: If you have an example bug I'd be happy to go through it with you
<Adila01> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/406602
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406602 in ubuntu "Please update VLC to version 1.0.1" [Undecided,New]
<Adila01> It seem logical to assign it to VLC, but is that the correct way to go about assigning a package to this bug?
<bdmurray> Adila01: yes it is
<Adila01> Ok, thank you so much for your aid
<bdmurray> It seems like there are 2 separate issues, the first is a request for an updated version of a package and the then these other people are commenting about some security vulnerability
<Adila01> bdmurray: What should I do if there is a request for an undated version.
<Adila01> bdmurray: Say this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/406628
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406628 in ubuntu "Upgrade automake to 1.11" [Undecided,New]
<shane__> can anyone point me to the documenattion that will tell me exactly how to work with bug reports
<Adila01> shane_: I believe this is the official site
<Adila01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<bdmurray> Adila01: well, you can help out by moving that bug to the right package
<bdmurray> Adila01: you can also check and see if it isn't already available
<Adila01> bdmurray: I see
<shane__> what determines whether or not a bug report is incomplete
<bdmurray> shane__: the bug report itself combined with the package the bug is about.  Incomplete indicates there isn't enough information to begin working on the bug.
<Adila01> bdmurray: I have a another question that I hope you may help me with. For this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/406628 , I am unable to assign the bug to the automake1.11 package because it hasn't been published in Ubuntu yet (automake 1.11 isn't in karmic thus a true bug). Should I assign this bug to the latest version of that program which has been already published in Ubuntu? Thanks for helping.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406628 in ubuntu "Upgrade automake to 1.11" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> Adila01: Isn't automake the package and 1.11 the version?
<Adila01> bdmurray: Yes
<bdmurray> so it should be assigned to the automake package then right?
<Adila01> bdmurray: Ok, I understand, so I shouldn't apply this bug directly to that particular package version but to the overall package as a whole.
<bdmurray> Adila01: right bugs have package tasks not package version tasks
<Adila01> bdmurray: Ok, I understand now, just out of curiosity, when would it be necessary to assign a particular bug to a package version. Would it be for bugs that only affect a particular version say a bug in Virtualbox 2.0 but not Virtualbox 3.0?
<bdmurray> Adila01: launchpad keeps track of package names so if for some reason the package name changed from virtualbox-2 to virtualbox-3 then you would otherwise you wouldn't.
<bdmurray> Adila01: a good example of that is with firefox, we have firefox, firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5
<bdmurray> Adila01: generally though the version number is not included in the package name.  Does that help?
<Adila01> bdmurray: I have reread your statements multiple times however I am still confused.
<Adila01> bdmurray: I think I understand what you are proclaiming. You state that if there are multiple versions of firefox included in the repositories in which a bug only affects one of those packages then you would assign the bug to that particular package version.
<bdmurray> Adila01: lets take your virtualbox example if you use the command 'rmadison virtualbox-ose' you'll see that we have multiple different version numbers for different releases.  However, all of these bugs are kept under the virtualbox-ose package
<Adila01> bdmurray: So if all bugs are kept under virtualbox-ose, thus we would never have a need to apply a particular bug to a package version but just to the overall package. My apologies for having difficulty with this matter.
<bdmurray> Adila01: right launchpad bugs doesn't keep track of package versions however they should show up in the bug's description
<Adila01> bdmurray: I understand now, my mistake was that I assumed assigning bugs to a particular package version was a legitimate course of action due to it showing up in the Launchpad package search feature. Thank you for clearing up my errors.
<bdmurray> Adila01: where did this show up?
<Adila01> bdmurray: I am sorry for the delayed response, I am trying to find a good example. Give me one second.
<bdmurray> No problem
<Adila01> bdmurray: For example say if I was trying to choose a package to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/406628 and I click on the down arrow under Mark as duplicate and then clicked on choose. You will see not only will there be automake but, also, automake1.10, automake1.11 and so on. Do you see?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406628 in automake "Upgrade automake to 1.11" [Undecided,New]
<Adila01> Do you see it*
<Adila01> bdmurray: I often use that choose feature as a search engine for a package that I am trying to find. So far it has helped me quite a bit in finding the correct packages.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-31
<bdmurray> Adila01: yes, I see it now and I think automake is an exception like firefox
<Adila01> bdmurray: I see, I will use more discretion from now on. Thank you for all your help.
<bdmurray> Adila01: No problem, always feel free to ask for help too!
<thekorn> good morning
<e-jat> can some one triage bug 404546 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404546 in ppp "pppd crash (unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000014)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404546
<e-jat> anyone?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-01
<eboyjr> There's a package in Synaptic that is 404, and I was told to come here to explain it.
<BUGabundo> reallu?
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> this is not the proper place
<BUGabundo> eboyjr: can you pastebin the error?
<BUGabundo> what was the package?
<BUGabundo> what repo are you using eboyjr?
<BUGabundo> can you pastebin $ apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<eboyjr> BUGabundo: The package was python-webkit, but I will have to reproduce the error after removing it.
<eboyjr> BUGabundo: Okay
<BUGabundo> thanks
<eboyjr> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.math.ucdavis.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pywebkitgtk/python-webkit_1.0.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404 Not Found
<eboyjr> Getting policy..
<BUGabundo> !paste > eboyjr
<ubot4> eboyjr, please see my private message
<eboyjr> Um thank you?
<BUGabundo> 2009-08-01 00:22:00 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<BUGabundo> ok cache prob
<BUGabundo> change to another mirror for now
<mrooney|w> BUGabundo: I said this could be the proper place because it is potentially a bug, also potentially not
<mrooney|w> I could be wrong :)
<eboyjr> Policy: http://pastie.org/567427
<BUGabundo> eboyjr: as I said: please try to change to another mirror
<eboyjr> BUGabundo: Thank you.
<BUGabundo> off to bed. bye
<eboyjr> Bye
<bcurtiswx> bye BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey fellows :)
<leoquant> bug/406602
<leoquant> 406602
<hggdh> bug 406602
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406602 in vlc "Please merge vlc 1.0.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406602
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-02
<charles_> kklimonda: do you have an opinion on #407692
<kklimonda> bug 407692
<kklimonda> icon?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407692 in transmission "Icon for Transmission does not suggest the program's purpose" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407692
<charles_> imo it rates as a low-priority wishlist item
<charles_> cute that, in the screenshot he provides, the same problem exists for firefox, pidgin, and ekiga
<charles_> I don't know how you make a 20x20 icon that conveys the idea of bittorrent
<kklimonda> Well, that's the problem - you can't really present a torrent in any meaningful way as an icon
<charles_> I also don't know of *any* bittorrent client that has an icon that would pass the HiG
<kklimonda> exactly, I was just writing it in my comment :)
<charles_> given that nobody knows how to solve it, and it's a wishlist item, I'd mark it as incomplete and ask them to provide an icon.  or maybe that's too harsh?
<yoasif> kklimonda, did i ever talk to you about my website?
<kklimonda> yoasif: I don't think so
<BUGabundo> charles_: LOL
<BUGabundo> guys nighty night
<BUGabundo> [[]]
<kklimonda> charles_: hmm.. good question. Marking it as incomplete would hide a bug from search..
<kklimonda> erm, no
<kklimonda> damn, it's too late
<kklimonda> please, kick me under the table when you see me babling without any sense
<kklimonda> charles_: on the other hand Empathy has a pretty meaningful icon so I think at least some teams are thinking about it.
<kklimonda> charles_: (ekiga and pidgin were dropped from karmic koala)
<kklimonda> charles_: I'd confirm it (as I agree with op that this is an issue), set as wishlist and add some sort of tag.. but I don't know if there is anything like "artwork-needed" tag used..
<kklimonda> hggdh, bdmurray: Is there a tag for bugs that require a new piece of artwork (like a new icon for bug 407692)? Something like "artwork-needed"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407692 in transmission "Icon for Transmission does not suggest the program's purpose" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407692
<kklimonda> charles_:  But to be honest I don't see anyone providing a good, meaningful alternative for it.. grr.. stupid usability bugs.. ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda, no, no such tag
<micahg> anyone here running karmic?
<Hobbsee> sort of, why?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu+1 has a stack of people running karmic
<micahg> :)
<micahg> it's for bug triage :)
<micahg> bug 407421 just seems weird
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407421 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 exits normally when Ctrl + C pressed." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407421
<kklimonda> micahg: I can't reproduce it on karmic
<micahg> figured...
<micahg> thank kklimonda
<micahg> *thanks
<bcurtiswx> micahg: not able to reproduce
<micahg> ok, I'm having the user try a new profile
<micahg> thanks
<bcurtiswx> yup :)
<kklimonda> hey, any idea how to debug a kernel oops? nothing in logs, oops is too long so I can't take a photo
<kklimonda> neither do I get a /var/crash/vmcore
<micahg> you check the wiki already?
<kklimonda> micahg: doing it right now
<kklimonda> Wasn't it more automatic earlier?
<kklimonda> or was linux-crashdump just installed by default?
<micahg> you mean apport?
<micahg> it might not be enabled for karmic yet?
<kklimonda> micahg: no - kernel crash reports
<micahg> apport usually generates them for me on Jaunty
<kklimonda> I remember seeing an apport dialog after bad suspend/resume in jaunty beta
<micahg> yeah, karmic is only alpha3
<micahg> you can enable it if you want
<kklimonda> but now that I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/CrashdumpRecipe a linux-crashdump package is mentioned
<kklimonda> nah, apport is enabled by default now :)
<kklimonda> brb, reboot
<micahg> already?
<micahg> ok
<kklimonda> yeah, It worked now
<micahg> do we link multiple bugs to blueprints?
<micahg> nevermind...
<kklimonda> when bug is fixed in development release but was reported for latest stable should I nominate it for stable release?
<kklimonda> right, As I though
<kklimonda> t
<micahg> well
<micahg> it depends
<micahg> on if it qualifies for an SRU
<andol> kklimonda: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for more information
<BUGabundo> morning !
<Hellow> Morning BUGabundo.
<BUGabundo> hey Hellow, hello
<Hellow> XD
<thekorn> good morning BUGabundo and Hellow
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<Hellow> Morning thekorn
<bdmurray> kklimonda: needs-artwork actually
<yofel> hm, anyone an idea what could cause the apport error in bug 405817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405817 in linux "system beep" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405817
<thekorn> yofel, I'm not sure, but maybe the user has given apport-collect a read-only permission
<thekorn> so he get this 401 when apport tries to add data to the bugreport
<greg-g> ogasawara: re bug 245520, that russian post was just a spam comment. Your call on closing the bug due to unresponsive submitter (since jan. 22nd, 2009)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 245520 in linux "acpi function not work correctly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245520
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-02
<vish> stlsaint: hmm , pong..
<vish> stlsaint: usually just leave a message.. after your pings , when i was back you werent there.
<vish> kamusin: gnome Bug 590281 must have been a blast from the past ;) nearly one yr after you reported :)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 590281 in Backgrounds Emblems and Themes "[wishlist]Choosing emblems in Nautilus is too complex" [Normal,Resolved: obsolete] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590281
<kamusin> hehe true..
<kamusin> vish, original reporter is a old fashion guy I guess :P
<vish> kamusin: i was surprised how you found the lp bug .. i would have forgotten i had forwarded the bug :D
<kamusin> was a nice trick that pedro told me a few days ago
<vish> kamusin: yeah , that would have helped ;)
<hggdh> folks, eeeBotu will be offline for the next 5 minutes due to a reboot after security updates
<hggdh> eeeBotu has now resumed its standard programming. Thank you for your patience.
 * charlie-tca counts minutes different than that
<hggdh> heh. The system boots faster than I expect ;-)
<charlie-tca> and if you said 3 minutes, it probably would have taken 10 :-)
<hggdh> yeah. I *did* say something like that one, and it took 20 minutes to recover the system :-)
<nigelb> pedro is still not back?
<hggdh> nigelb: last week he was at Guadec, don't remember about this week (but I think there was anotehr conference, or whatever
<nigelb> hggdh: debconf?
<hggdh> nigelb: might be, debconf is going on right now in NY
<nigelb> hggdh: anyway, we were planning on revealing that bug squad secet to you this week.  I guess we'll do that next week.
<hggdh> grrrr
<nigelb> LOL
<hggdh> :-)
 * hggdh will now reboot on the Brand New Maverick Kernel. Perhaps it will also be a fast reboot...
<stanley_robertso> ping
<micahg> !ping stanley_robertso
<ubot2> micahg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<micahg> hmm
<yofel> !ping | stanley_robertso
<ubot2> stanley_robertso: pong
<hggdh> heh. The intrincacies of a bot...
<njin> Hello everybody. Wich is the name of the app that shutdown the pc ? Thanks
<micahg> njin: upstart?
<njin> micahg: i don't know, i've a bug with a pc not completely shutdown, remain on with the thinkpad write
<micahg> njin: upstart sounds like a good place then
<njin> macahg: thanks, have you notice about pedro_
<njin> micahg: thanks, have you notice about pedro_
<micahg> njin: no
<kamusin> maybe is related to your acpi support (in your mobo) njin
<njin> ah, then i attach var/log/syslog - dmesg - kern.log and apport-collect upstart
<njin> micahg: is more than 1 week that i sand mail without reply.
<njin> *mails
<charlie-tca> njin: sometimes hitting those conferences makes it more difficult to respond.
<njin> ah, i was worried because i don't know what he's doing, now is clear, thanks charlie-tca
<sense> simar: Hello! Long time since I last heard form you. How have you been? Still enthusiastically triaging bugs?
<simar> sense: ya.
<simar> sense: I'm now focusing more on FTBFS
<simar> sense I have fixed three yesterday ..
<sense> simar: Ah, you've found a different kind of bugs you're interested in?
<sense> simar: Bug fixing! Even better!
<simar> sense: ya bt life is not easy there. Now i have been trying since evening but is stuck somewhere .:((
<simar> sense: you change your IRC name. My reflexes dinn't like it. But still good :))
<sense> ;)
<sense> simar: You must be learning tons right now. It takes some perseverance and searching when starting, but in the end you'll know a lot more about the way the system works, and will have contributed some important things to Ubuntu!
<simar> sense: ya, it was only because of your encouragement. :)
<sense> simar: Thanks!
<sense> simar: We'll see where you end up, but don't feel obliged to stick to bug triaging if you like fixing FTBSes better. But due to the nature of those bugs experience with bug triaging might come in handy.
<sense> simar: You might want to try to get in Bug Control still, so you can at least set all statuses when working on bug fixes.
<simar> sense: I have written TouchpadDebugging. Now I want to take another package probably on your recommendation, that you are or planning to adopt .. I hope that way I will learn better from this mentorship program.
<sense> simar: Great to see you're contributing to the documentation. That is very important to get right, because it is the only way we can keep knowledge in the community when people leave.
<simar> sense: I tried to put everything I know of ..
<sense> good
<sense> Other people will add more informationt o it.
<sense> simar: You did link to the page from <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures> and added it to the categories CategoryBugSquad and CategoryDebugging?
<sense> That way you can make sure that other people will find your work.\
<simar> sense: I will keep on triaging and even fixing (sometime) touchpad bugs but at this time I think to get most of this mentorship program, I think I need to get another package..
<simar> sense: ya i did that .. :)
<sense> good
<simar> sense: Now I plan to add more documentation on one example to fix FTBFS ..
<sense> simar: It would be awesome if you could do that.
<simar> sense: I hope to ..
<simar> sense:  I think to get in bug control I need to do more triaging, with some other package (an easy one). So I can focus more on packaging and triaging and not on complex things...
<simar> sense: Do my application has enough experience to get into bug control
<sense> simar: I see a decent list of bugs related to you, so you could well have enough experience. Do you think you have at least five bugs that would serve as good examples of you triaging a bug? That is what you need, amongst some other details, to send to the Bug Control mailing list.
<simar> sense: I hope so. But touchpad bugs were really complex, I have not set the status of even a single bug as triaged till now. Only confirmed, imcomplete etc .. :(( .  I know thats a part of triaging but still . That the primary reason of adopting another package.  If you think I can apply for bug control, then I'm glad to do that .. :)
<sense> simar: If you found the touchpad bugs very hard you might want to triage a few more bugs in other (easier) packages to get some more examples when applying, just to be sure.
<simar> sense: If examples don't require triage status set, then I believe I have decent good examples for the application. I think, I should apply and then adopt another package(easy one), where I will have more rights to set importance and triaging again. I hope I will do more triaging even after getting into bug control. Triaging experience will never stop. In the last as my mentor its your decision and also please tell a appropriate package that hav
<simar> e enough people(you too, if possible), so I may not feel lonely there :P
<sense> simar: You might want to take a look at the desktop packages, since that is more doable and less lonely than the touchpad area, but also very important.
<sense> simar: I think you have proven that you are most certainly capable, so I will support your application.
<sense> simar: Although you do need three people supporting your application. ;)
<simar> sense: thanks for your support, should I ask my other friends for that, I mean whats the culture? I have met many people especially in #ubuntu-moto . I think they will support my app too, :)
<sense> simar: It won't be such a big deal as getting Ubuntu Membership. You mail your application to the Ubuntu Bug Control mailing list and people respond to it.
<sense> simar: I'm afraid only Ubuntu Bug Control members can give +1s.
<simar> sense: oh! Still, I will start preparing my application and by tomorrow or day after I will mail ..
<simar> sense: May be someone has spoted me doing work.. so he will support me ..
<sense> simar: All applications will be considered seriously. Just make sure you choose five good examples so people will look at your best work.
<sense> simar: You have read the documentation for applying to Ubuntu Bug Control?
<micahg> sense: all Ubuntu devs are bug control members :)
<sense> micahg: Ah, yes. Forgot that bit!
<simar> sense: ya quite a bit of it. But I wll have to read it again.
<sense> ok
<simar> sense: micahg Its good then..
<yofel> ogasawara: can you take a glance at bug 608449? not sure who to ask and you did some work on the hook in the past
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608449 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "lspci returns error on devices that don't have pci adapters (arm) (affects: 1) (heat: 492)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608449
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-03
<MoLE_> what's do I need to do next to progress bug 595784
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595784 in ubuntuone-client "latest ubuntuone beta client for karmic must be started manually to work. (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595784
<MoLE_> Any takers?
 * MoLE_ listens for the crickets
<micahg> MoLE_: that's not a bug in Ubuntu, you'll need someone from the Ubuntu One team
<MoLE_> micahg, thank you I didn't realise there was a difference
<micahg> maybe someone else knows if they have a channel
<MoLE_> I found the #ubuntuone channel thanks
<vish> what happened to menu item Help > Report a problem?  it seems missing in Lucid
<seb128> vish, stable users usually want to get help not to report a bug, they are not technical enough for bugs
<vish> seb128: agreed , just wondering what happened.. has it always been removed after a release?
<seb128> no, we decided to try that in lucid
<vish> ah , cool.
<sense> seb128: Do you happen to be aware of plans to redirect 'regular' users to Launchpad Answers instead of Bugs?
<vish> seb128: thanks
<seb128> sense, I don't
<vish> .. maybe we should modify the response template as well
<seb128> sense, out of the fact that we have a "get help" menu item for the menu tracker in stable versions and not one to open bugs
<sense> seb128: Ah, then it never really left the stage of extensively debated idea in the Bug Squad.
<seb128> "the answer tracker"
<sense> yes
<seb128> which is sort of directing users there...
<sense> seb128: it was suggested and investigated to let the users report their problems there, that way they can be helped in their own language and we'd be less swamped with bug reports. Also: multiple users might have different support needs for one bug report, espexcially when there are a lot fo duplicates.
<sense> seb128: But it never got off the ground, really.
<seb128> seems a nice idea though
<vish> bdmurray: hggdh: ^^ due to the item being removed , shall i edit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package  ?
<seb128> would be worth trying
<sense> seb128: Something for UDS-N? :)
<seb128> I guess ;-)
<vish> sense: "get help" option redirects to answer tracker.. is that not what you mention?
<sense> vish: Yes, a bit. But not fully since we don't redirect people to report their problems there, and the Answer tracker might require some modifications to be optimal for this use, and the Bug Squad and LoCos aren't set to this behaviour.
<sense> So everyone is still encouraged to use bug reports.
<vish> sense: they can ask the question ,which is sorta "report their problems there" if it is a bug , we can convert it to bug? but local translations is a problem
<sense> vish: That's why we need the LoCos.
<vish> righto..
<sense> vish: It's the "How do I write a proper defect report"-support request thing.
<sense> vish: And getting the LoCos might of course be a problem. Maybe not so much for French, but for less often spoken languages.
<sense> vish: We would need good duplicate detection as well.
<sense> because we'd have multiple places in multiple languages that would contain the bug.
<kermiac> hggdh: did you get a chance to look at the arsenal scripts mate?
<bcurtiswx> vish: do you know if Ken's patch to empathy for auto-scrolling chat rooms only applies if you aren't already at the bottom of the chat window?
<hggdh> kermiac: sorry, got busy, will look at it now
<vish> bcurtiswx: -> U-desktop
<njin> hello. In Lucid wich app sustitute jscalibrator ? thanks
<devildante> !support | njin
<ubot2> njin: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<brummbaer> greetings. new to bug processing, hoping someone can comment on general strategy on a bug i'm using to get oriented. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/612620
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 612620 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "I have set up an account at Yahoo, but cannot access with Pidgin (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> Hello, I have a bug in 10.10 where after an reboot my sound gets muted. What package should be used in the bug report?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<JoshuaL> Ubuntu
<JoshuaL> And how can I "bump" a bug i reported a few months ago without an answer?
<charlie-tca> alsa-driver
<charlie-tca> but it might be bug 455420
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 455420 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound is muted at log-in (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455420
<JoshuaL> Let me check
<charlie-tca> You can put a comment on a bug asking if there is any more information needed
<charlie-tca> That bumps them nicely
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca, thats the one :)
<charlie-tca> I got one right?
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca, bug 455420 was the same as i have now indeed :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 455420 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound is muted at log-in (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455420
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca, the bug i want to bump is bug 569335
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569335 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network manager applet does not display the current connection (affects: 2) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569335
<charlie-tca> that is confirmed, so see if there is any other information asked for. If not, just a "this also affects me" on tip is good
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca, already marked myself as affects me too :) ty
<charlie-tca> Great
<charlie-tca> I'm looking at the network manager bug now
<charlie-tca> I bumped it
<JoshuaL> ty
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<JoshuaL> i also have another bug i would like to report, not sure what package it reflects and how to describe it
<JoshuaL> but there are some "graphical" issues with compiz enabled. for example: i have the stack applet, it shows some weird white "image" when moving over the stack items. The same happens with gnome-do. As if it doesnt handle transparancy or something like that.
<JoshuaL> cant explain it that good
<charlie-tca> That's been report, I think
<charlie-tca> Just don't know the number
<JoshuaL> i cant think of a good summary so im unable to find it
<JoshuaL> english is not my first language :(
<JoshuaL> And there was something else, I created a shared folder in 10.10, however it told me i had to install some kind of services. it also told me it would need a session restart, which i did. but the folder was not shared afterwards. had to do it again. i would like to make a suggestion to improve this behavior. any idea how i can do this best?
<JoshuaL> and sorry for the amount of questions :P
<vish> JoshuaL: Q: do you have any other applets on the panel?
<vish> JoshuaL: i dont think it is a nm applet bug , i'v a similar problem , the panel just gets stuck and does not render
<charlie-tca> Questions are no problem. the shared thing will most likely happen before/at the beta testing time
<JoshuaL> vish, with an default install it still occurred
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca, ok cool
<vish> JoshuaL: is the applet 'stuck' now? and displaying wrong icon?
<JoshuaL> vish, it shows the wireless icon with an red !
<JoshuaL> however, when connecting to other networks at another location it works perfectly well
<vish> JoshuaL: now , right-click on panel , select properties
<vish> JoshuaL: in the background tab which option is selected?
<JoshuaL> None (use system theme)
<vish> JoshuaL: select solid color
<JoshuaL> Done, however it does not seem to repaint the right part of the panel (where those icons are located)
<vish> hmm..
<vish> JoshuaL: select a different theme
<JoshuaL> hmm, thats odd. switching from Radiance to New wave result in a theme named Custom. Borders from Radiance stay, except diffrent colors for the controls and panels..
<JoshuaL> and the nm-applet icon stays the same
<vish> JoshuaL: panel background changed and the icon is still showing disconnect...
<vish> odd , then not the same bug :D
<JoshuaL> ok
<JoshuaL> vish, however now (i guess) found another bug. the theme changes all of the sudden in a theme named Custom with some weird mixes of the previous theme
<vish> JoshuaL: sometimes it happens , when not all the theme settings change it shows custom , try selecting the theme again it will be correct now
<vish> or if the change is not quick too it shows custom..
<JoshuaL> vish, then it still uses the wrong borders :)
<JoshuaL> no mather what theme i select (except Radiance)
<charlie-tca> vish is good with themes and stuff. He knows how to fix things
<JoshuaL> cant record it with istanbul, results in a crash too lol
<vish> JoshuaL: just try changing the window borders manually , some remnant setting in your .gnome folder might be messing things :s
<JoshuaL> vish, it was an clean install
<JoshuaL> vish, the theme i use now works fine, thought it might affect other people too
<vish> JoshuaL: hrm , changing the window border manually also does not change the theme border?
<JoshuaL> vish, that seems to work, it keeps remembering the window border from the old theme (only the default ubuntu themes installed)
<kc7zzv> I'm trying collect information about bug 601159 using apport, but the bug I'm reporting causes the ethernet card to not work.  I can fix the ethernet card with a workaround, but I'm worried that will change the information apport will collect.  Any advice?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601159 in linux (Ubuntu) "e1000 ethernet port intermitently works (affects: 1) (heat: 119)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601159
<kc7zzv> Also, is this the right place to ask?
<vish> !debugging
<ubot2> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<vish> kc7zzv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager  , might be helpful
<hggdh> kc7zzv: you can always wait until you have the issue, and then collect the data; then reconnect, and upload it
<vish> hggdh: did you get my earlier ping? about the help > report bug item being removed?
<vish> we should update the reply templates..
<hggdh> vish: hum. Do not remember, can you summarise it again?
<hggdh> what about the reply templates?
<JoshuaL> vish, do you think my issue is a bug or just an individual issue which i need to solve myself? :)
<vish> hggdh: for this > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package  we mention to use Help > Report a problem
<hggdh> oh, but there is no report a problem currently
<hggdh> is that it?
<vish> yup
<vish> JoshuaL: the window border issue? you can file a bug ..
<hggdh> vish: yeah, let's remove this reference, good point
<micahg> hggdh: well, it's removed from the stable releases
<vish> JoshuaL: but wouldnt hold my breath :)
<hggdh> micahg: yes -- that's what I meant. But it is so frequently misused...
<JoshuaL> vish, ill do a bug report and see what it brings me. any suggestions for a summary (and what package it should be reported against)
<micahg> hggdh: which is why I think they disabled it in stable releases :)
<hggdh> like a firefox bug -- it is ffox cuz they used the ffox report-a-problem
<micahg> which is about to disappear in Lucid :)
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> JoshuaL: gnome-setting-daemon
<JoshuaL> vish, ok ty :)
<vish> JoshuaL: gnome-settings-daemon , missed a "s"
<JoshuaL> vish, :)
<hggdh> micahg: so my view is that if it did not work, let's completely take it out (otherwise we will have to say 'if on a dev release... otherwise ...'
<vish> heh , if someone is using a dev release let them learn ubuntu-bug *atleast*
<hggdh> vish: +1
<micahg> hggdh: yeah, I guess is makes sense, we want to push people towards ubuntu-bug or answers.lp
<JoshuaL> vish, got an idea for a nice summary due my limited english :(
<hggdh> yeah. COOL! I got two to agree with me!
 * hggdh is getting unused to find agreement
 * vish yay! removes line
<charlie-tca> vish: +1 ont he dev release
<charlie-tca> they shouldn't be using it if they can't learn that
<hggdh> wow. now 3 aqree with my views!
<hggdh> or perhaps *I* am the one agreeing with them?
<hggdh> hum
<charlie-tca> I thought it was just me
<vish> JoshuaL: "theme settings do not apply fully" , but first search for any similar bugs :)
 * hggdh goes to think about philosophy impact in the world
<JoshuaL> vish, i will of course, thanks :)
<sense> micahg: I'm thinking about proposing a UDS-N session about Answers as primary bug inlet, but not sure where to start the discussion about such a sesison.
<micahg> sense: no, answers is for support, bugs is for bugs
<sense> micahg: But most bugs are support requests for writing a proper defect report, and when people have a bug they also often want to know how to handle the thing around it: the report itself, the workaround, etc
<charlie-tca> That will really make a mess of it, sense
<charlie-tca> We will be the ones having to make all those questions into bugs
<micahg> sense: that's why we removed the report a problem link from stable releases
<hggdh> but we really should think about scaling the current process
<hggdh> it dos not scale well -- see #ubuntu
<sense> charlie-tca: it might make a mess, but it would also make it possible for many more people (LoCos) to help. It would limit the inflow of useless bugs to Malone
<charlie-tca> Forums, IRC, mailing lists are all for the questions of how to, bug reports are not. We should not double the triage work to reflect it is
<sense> charlie-tca: A lot of bug reports are questions of how to, though.
<charlie-tca> Can't locos learn to triage?
<micahg> sense: not too many bugs filed against malone anymore
<micahg> charlie-tca: nah, they're too crazy :-)
<vish> we already have "get help online" which points to answers.lp , the only problem i see is translations..
<vish> sense: push for lp translations instead :)
<charlie-tca> Let them look at the bugs and turn them into questions, if that is what they are.
<charlie-tca> If you turn all bug reports into questions first, you better find twice as many bug triage people to handle it
<micahg> sense: this should have been mostly fixed since report a problem was removed from the stable release except for Firefox which will be fixed soon
<sense> micahg: That doesn't stop people from going to Launchpad to file the bug there.
<JoshuaL> vish, charlie-tca thanks for the help :D
<micahg> sense: that's why we disabled the report a bug link except for bug control members
<yofel> sense: but that will at least show them the 'howtoreport' page
<charlie-tca> You already have a shortage of people to sort the bugs out. Why add to that workload. The real answer is to get the information out to the users, not give them bad advice when it comes to filing a real bug.
<sense> micahg: and there are a lot of those bugs coming from people running the development release, which does have Apport enabled.
<sense> charlie-tca: I do agree with you that migrating to Answers could cause a horrible mess and a lot of work for the people who provide support.
<vish> charlie-tca: teach to fish! +1
<sense> So if we would ever do such a thing we should be very careful.
<micahg> sense: I think we've done all we can in that regard, we need ways for people to file real bugs, that's ubuntu-bug, the fact that people don't DTRT is an education issue
<yofel> sense: how is apport not enabled in the devel release?
<yofel> erm, nvm
<yofel> I'm getting tired
<sense> yofel: So am I. ;)
<charlie-tca> Careful is the wrong thing here! teach the users what to use, instead of teaching them to use the wrong tool for the job.
<charlie-tca> +1 micahg
<yofel> bdmurray: can you resync the gm script responses with the new one btw? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package
<JoshuaL> i always use apport-bug to report a bug
<yofel> JoshuaL: ubuntu-bug is a linkt to apport-bug so they're exactly the same
<yofel> *link
<JoshuaL> ah ok :D
<vish> we need to edit this as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<vish> "Use the menu - try this first!" hehe!
<JoshuaL> lol
<JoshuaL> I find it easier to ask for help here, makes it easier to explain my situation :)
<kc7zzv> I'm trying to collect information for a bug report, but the bug is causing my internet connection not to work.  I tried using "apport-cli -f -p linux -u 601159" but it's telling me "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package".  Is this because I'm using the 10.10 nightly build?
<yofel> kc7zzv: tried running apt-get update?
<vish> kc7zzv: did you download the mainline kernel?
<kc7zzv> kc7zzv: I didn't get the mainline kernel yet.  That's my next step.
<yofel> apport really needs to get a more detailed error message :/
<kc7zzv> vish: Should I be doing that first?
<vish> kc7zzv: nah , just wondering since the message mentioned  "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<vish> bug 601159
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601159 in linux (Ubuntu) "e1000 ethernet port intermitently works (affects: 1) (heat: 119)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601159
<yofel> kc7zzv: just to make sure that's not an issue with apport, what does 'apt-cache policy linux-image-$(uname -r)' give you?
<kc7zzv> yofel: The problem happens about 50% of the time.  Should I reboot, run "apt-get update" and then get the bug again?
<yofel> kc7zzv: apport requires you to use a kernel that is available in the archive, like right now in maverick -13 is an obsolete kernel since -14 is available in the archive
<micahg> bug 562964 is probably it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562964 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package" message is misleading (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 39)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562964
<yofel> right
<kc7zzv> vish: Installed: 2.6.35-14.19 \n Candidate: 2.6.35-14.19 \n Version table: \n *** 2.6.35-14.19 0 \n 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yofel> that's right except for the missing mirror line, like '500 http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu/ maverick/main Packages' and thus apport fails, try to refresh the package cache
<yofel> ... somehow
<kc7zzv> With "apt-get update"?
<yofel> yes
<kc7zzv> Ok.  It may take me a few reboots to get it working.  I'll get back to you.
<micahg> yofel: that won't help, that's not the issue
<micahg> the issue is the one I linked to
<micahg> in that once a package is obsoleted, the message is misleading
<bdmurray> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-qa/canonical-qa-tracking/main/annotate/head%3A/gm-xml-files/bugsquad-replies.xml
<kc7zzv> micahg: So if that bug is the problem, my problem with apport should be fixed after "apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade"?
<micahg> kc7zzv: no
<micahg> kc7zzv: well, if you upgrade to the new kernel maybe
<kc7zzv> Because if I run "apt-get upgrade" won't I them be using what ever superseded my current package?
<kc7zzv> Sorry, I know a bit about Linux, but not much about
<kc7zzv> *about Ubuntu.
<hggdh> kc7zzv: if you upgrade, yes, you would be using the current linux-image (to keep in with your issue)
<yofel> micahg: it should fix it in this case as -14 is the newest kernel, it's just that his package cache doesn't reflect that
<yofel> bdmurray: will you change it or should I change it and file a merge request?
<kc7zzv> yofel: Running "apt-get update" fixed it.  Thanks.
<yofel> np
<bdmurray> yofel: I'm at debconf at the moment so a merge proposal would be quicker
<yofel> ok, will do
<bdmurray> yofel: great, thanks
<kc7zzv> yofel: Ok.  I've got the apport, and I uploaded it with ubuntu-bug, but it doesn't remember that I told apport-cli that it's an existing bug, and when I click "Yes, this is the bug I'm trying to report"
<kc7zzv> it throws away the report instead of adding it to the bug.
<hggdh> kc7zzv: how did you run ubuntu-bug? Exact command, please
<kc7zzv> "ubuntu-bug /tmp/apport.linux-image-2.6.35-14-generic.UV_yqM.apport"
<hggdh> kc7zzv: yes, this will create a new bug
<hggdh> hum
 * hggdh refuses, right now, to look at the code
<kc7zzv> hggdh: I don't think it did create a new bug because I told bugs.launchpad.net that this is an existing bug.
<hggdh> kc7zzv: it *would* create a new bug
<hggdh> kc7zzv: try ubuntu-bug -u <bug#> -c <crashFile>
<hggdh> not sure it will work
 * hggdh now goes to look at the code
<kc7zzv> hggdh: The program didn't complain, but it doesn't seem to be using the bug report.
<hggdh> kc7zzv: yeah, I sort of expected that
<hggdh> did it update the bug?
<kc7zzv> I didn't send it because the bug isn't happening right now so dmesg is wrong.  Should I send it?
<hggdh> I am not sure there is a way of updating a bug with a saved report... we might need a bug against apport on that
<kc7zzv> What about creating a new bug and copying the information from the old.  Then setting the old bug as a duplicate?
<kc7zzv> hggdh: Can you think of a better way?
<hggdh> kc7zzv: just open a new bug, and refer to the old one. This is better
<hggdh> oops. Gone
<kc7zzv> hggdh: What?
<yofel> [23:03:50] <hggdh> kc7zzv: just open a new bug, and refer to the old one. This is better
<kc7zzv> Ah.  Thanks.
<hggdh> kc7zzv: even more because the kernel team would rather have individual bugs, and then they will weed out duplicates
<hggdh> it is not that easy to have the exact same configuration
<kc7zzv> hggdh: Ok.  I've got the new bug posted, and both bugs have links to each other.  Now, do I leave the status of the original bug as "Incomplete", or do I change it?
<hggdh> kc7zzv: leave the original as is, and yours as New
<kc7zzv> hggdh: Does is make a difference if both bugs are mine?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> well, yes. Same issue?
<hggdh> kc7zzv: ^
<kc7zzv> hggdh: Same issue and same computer.  There's not much information on the first one because at that time, no one could tell me how to upload a apport report if the computer has no internet connection.
<hggdh> kc7zzv: then you can close the old bug INVALID (superseeded by the new one)
<hggdh> kc7zzv: and thnak you for your patience :-)
<kc7zzv> hggdh: Ok.  Thanks.  I have to go now, but I'll get to it later today.
<Mathuin> Does anyone know whether the next "bug day" has been scheduled?  The wiki shows the most recent one as July 15 for pidgin.
<micahg> Mathuin: when someone organizes one
<Mathuin> Okay, so it's when someone gets a bug up their butt, so to speak, not a regularly scheduled monthly/quarterly/whatever sort of thing?
<micahg> Mathuin: well, it was almost weekly, but I think people got busy
<Mathuin> One of the reasons I switched to Ubuntu was because FreeBSD didn't respond to bugs.  I wanted to set aside calendar time for a bug day to help keep that from happening.
<micahg> Mathuin: that's great!, but you don't have to wait for a bug day, find a package you care about, look at the bugs, and come in here and ask questions
<Mathuin> The package that inspired me to check in here is Empathy.  The documentation seems a little crazy.  I think it's more a Gnome thing than an Ubuntu thing, though.  What's the best way to reach out to those folks when IRC doesn't seem to be attended?
<micahg> Mathuin: bcurtiswx is familiar with empathy
<Mathuin> bcurtiswx: if you have any tips on who I can contact to learn more about hopefully helping with the documentation for Empathy, I'd really appreciate it.
<Mathuin> The other project on my radar is "screenlets".  The maintenance seems to be spotty and scattered, and there's one particular bug that really affects me, so I'm taking the leap of applying to the dev team in hopes of being able to fix the bug and help with others.  Whee.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-04
<micahg> Mathuin: anyone can contribute a patch to fix bugs in Ubuntu
<Mathuin> Well, sure, anyone could contribute a patch to FreeBSD.  The fact that it took eighteen months for my two-line patch to be committed is one of the primary reasons I switched to Ubuntu.
<Mathuin> I got tired of having to patch my kernel every time I ran "cd /usr/src && sudo make update".
<Mathuin> https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/screenlets/options-rework/+merge/3935 -- oh dear.
<greg-g> Mathuin: that seems like that ended well, no? (well, a year ago)
<Mathuin> greg-g: crash and burn, with a bit of dead-cat bounce as the "new project" is pretty much dead as well.
<Mathuin> To the point where I became the #2 recent contributor when I submitted a bug report asking if the project was alive. :-)
<greg-g> well, yeah, I mean, it may be dead, but at least it didn't turn into a huge flame war
<Mathuin> greg-g:  I learned from another bug in the UA database that the owner's looking to give it up.  I just sent in an offer to take it over.
<bcurtiswx> Mathuin: join #empathy on irc.gimp.net or #telepathy here on freenode
<hsm> If I see a bug in Ubuntu, what's the best channel to record it?
<lifeless> $ ubuntu-bug packagename
<hsm> lifeless: allright, can you help me with this? I see a wrongly displayed taskbar in ubuntu 10.04. What should I do to report this?
<hsm> lifeless: ?
<sense> hsm: Have you searched at Launchpad for the problem, to see if it isn't already reported?
<kermiac> hsm: when you say "taskbar", are you referring to the top gnome panel? This is just a guess, but it might be bug 439448
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "visual corruption affecting several panel applets (affects: 316) (dups: 80) (heat: 1751)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<hsm> sense: yeah.. well i searched on taskbar and background
<sense> hsm: kermiac's bug might be yours
<hsm> kermiac: sorry, is missed your remark, i'm referring to the bottom bar (containing activie applications), but as I just found out it is for both bars..
<hsm> kermiac: I will have a look into the bug you mentioned
<hsm> kermiac: & sense: it's not the bug I mean.. What I am experiencing is that the background gradient of the taskbars keeps repeating itself when I scale the height of the bars.
<sense> hsm: That is a theme-related issue, I suppose.
<sense> hsm: It is how panel-backgrounds work.
<sense> hsm: Although you could consider reporting a bug because different behaviour may be desired.
<sense> Maybe there is already one.
<kermiac> hsm: it might be easier if you could upload a screenshot of the issue, as sense said - it may be related to your theme. Does it happen when using the default theme?
<hsm> sense: okay.. maybe these can be improved by scaling the background..
<hsm> kermiac: where shall I upload this? In the bugreport?
<kermiac> hsm | !screenshots
<kermiac> !screenshots
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<sense> hsm: But if you're trying to add screenshots to a bug report, please attach them there indeed. The pastebin is useful if you want to ask something here.
<hsm> kermiac: http://imagebin.org/108056
<hsm> sense: & kermiac: where shall I report this bug? launchpad bugs redirects me to another page..
<sense> hsm: Have you read that page?
<sense> hsm: I think that this bug has been reported before.
<hsm> sense: I guess ..
<sense> Let me search for it.
<kermiac> sense: it *might* be bug 532309  see the screenshot in comment #34
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 532309 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Light-themes: panel-background isn't scaling (affects: 45) (dups: 8) (heat: 282)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532309
<sense> ah, there it is
<sense> hsm: Your bug is probably bug #532309.
<hsm> thanks sense! thats it! Will read it.. thanks so much
<sense> hsm: You're welcome, and thank kermiac, because he did most of the work! :)
<hsm> kermiac: THANKS kermiac! My problem is solved!
<kermiac> hsm: no probs mate
<sense> new tag: 'nautilus-desktop-icons'
<vish> sense: :s
<sense> For everything related to the icons that Nautilus puts on your desktop.
<sense> vish: Why the :S?
<vish> sense: how many bugs are there related to those icons?
<vish> latest fad seems to be adding more tags :D
<sense> It is really helpful to keep track of the different issues related to the desktop!
<sense> Sebastien is seeing quite some of them, at least, and I've seen a few as well.
<sense> The desktop probably needs a usability overhaul, but meanwhile we can categorise bugs to make it easier for the interested folks to find the issues.
<vish> there are ~10 bugs , iirc
<JoshuaL> People using icons on their desktop is a bug ;-)
<vish> sense: well , if you are tagging them for personal interest seems good , but dont see the point in making it official
<vish> sense: mainly more because , there have been already tagged upstream and aday is looking into them , and we aernt going to be doing much usability work separate from upstream :)
<sense> ok
<sense> Didn't know about that
<sense> .
<BrunoAlves> Hey! I couldn't find any mention on bugtracker.... but it's about plymouth... plymouth uses a file called boot-duration in /var/lib/plymouth to determine the duration of boot, and to properly draw the progress bar... but here this file is always an empty file... can anyone confirm this?
<BrunoAlves> anyone?
<BrunoAlves> I'm not seeing any messages... am I transmitting messages here?
<devildante> We are here, just that we are all busy :(
<BrunoAlves> thanks... and sorry
<BrunoAlves> well... if anyone could please confirm if theirs /var/lib/plymouth/boot-duration is an empty file.....
<mythos> BrunoAlves, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2010-07-27 20:37 /var/lib/plymouth/boot-duration
<vish> bcurtiswx: :D
<vish> bcurtiswx: we were on the same bug ;)
<BrunoAlves> thanks!
<bcurtiswx> vish: ah ha, and i'm talking to you in -desktop
<gnomefreak> BrunoAlves: i dont have that file at all
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:/var/lib/plymouth$ ls
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:/var/lib/plymouth
<yofel_> 2621812 0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2010-07-17 21:30 /var/lib/plymouth/boot-duration
<devildante> gnomefreak: weird, I have this (empty) file too
<yofel> 0 byte file
<devildante> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2010-08-04 10:44 /var/lib/plymouth/boot-duration
<gnomefreak> are you 2 on maverick or lucid?
<devildante> maverick
<yofel> gnomefreak: maverick upgraded from lucid
<devildante> me too upgraded from lucid :)
<gnomefreak> maybe its because i cant get plymouth to show up at all
<yofel> well, the file isn't part of any package, so it was created by plymouth at some point
<stanley_robertso> hi vish
<vish> stanley_robertso: hey
<gnomefreak> i have to reboot but can someone try to confirm bug 598514 while im gone?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598514 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "F-spot no longer works (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598514
<gnomefreak> ok be back in a few
<devildante> @everyone: shouldn't this be "Invalid" for gnome-screensaver?
<yofel> bdmurray: filed the merge request https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/canonical-qa-tracking/gm-response-pa/+merge/31694
<stanley_robertso> vish,   wassup.. how is it going ?
<yofel> devildante: probably, but I wouldn't change it as closed is closed
<devildante> yofel: okay, thx
<gnomefreak> vish: was it you that gets/got the passprase dialog when using auto login?
<vish> gnomefreak: yup
<gnomefreak> s/passprase/passphase
<gnomefreak> vish: can you please confirm bug 611001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611001 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Password prompt shows when automatically login (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611001
 * gnomefreak going through my bugs
<seb128> gnomefreak, it's not a bug
<vish> seb128: this is even when not using any stored password.
<gnomefreak> seb128: ? its a feature?
<vish> seb128: it just asks for keyring unlock always
<seb128> something might be using a password
<seb128> calendar, wireless
<seb128> im
<devildante> there is some discussion on ayatana mailing list about this
<vish> seb128: for me its on a VM , not using anything in it  , its just for testing i have that there
<vish> no im/wireless
<seb128> vish, I will have to test an a3 install
<seb128> but g-k didn't change since lucid
<seb128> so I doubt it
<gnomefreak> me neither. nothing should need to use that AFAIK
<seb128> could be ubuntuone or something trying to use a password
<seb128> gnomefreak, "that" being the keyring?
<vish> yeah , U1 might be that!
<seb128> we have tons of softwares using the keyring
<seb128> it's really not a gdm bug in any case
<gnomefreak> i disabled ubuntu1 from loading, but i still have ssh keyring loading at startup
<gnomefreak> maybe that is why? seb128 yes that == keyring
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> in any case it's not a gdm bug
<seb128> gdm has nothing to do with password after login
<seb128> you probably just have a software running trying to use the keyring
<gnomefreak> well ill disable ssh keyring on load and when i reboot i will find out
<gnomefreak> seb128: can you please update the bug
<gnomefreak> i guess it could be the gsettings data conversion
<seb128> gnomefreak, I doubt it
<seb128> why would that need a password?
<gnomefreak> ok hmm
<gnomefreak> seb128: not sure
<gnomefreak> than the only other thing that is in startup menu is ssh . PA wouldnt need it and Nm gnome sound
<gnomefreak> well i will reboot and see what happens with ssh disabled
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: and seb128  thanks for updating bug. it seems it is ssh that caused it
<seb128> weird
<seb128> the ssh agent should not be used until you ssh somewhere
<seb128> or do you have a ssh remote folder or something?
<gnomefreak> seb128: i havent needed my ssh key in a while. i did accently changed a setting and im working on change remember currently running apps in the startup apps under option unless it only saves it when the box is checked
<gnomefreak> i changed my passphrase under keys and encryptions
<gnomefreak> back to needing one
<gnomefreak> i will keep playing with it
<yofel> vish: updated the no-package response on the wiki page with the one brian set for the gm scrpts (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/canonical-qa-tracking/gm-response-pa/+merge/31694) does that sound good?
<vish> yofel: looks good to me :)
<yofel> actually that was the original merge
<yofel> vish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package
<vish> yofel: oops! got distracted!  yeah , i was wondering why "ubuntu-bug" was removed from the wiki
<vish> yofel: we could use: "When reporting bugs in the future please use 'ubuntu-bug' and the name of the package affected "
<vish> yofel: no need to mention apport
<gnomefreak> if you add the apport-collect
<vish> gnomefreak: "reporting" ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<vish> yofel: but the reason i didnt add it was because i dint know why it was removed
<yofel> I'm just trying to find out..
<yofel> actually, ubuntu-bug was never mentioned it seems
<yofel> like here a rev from last year https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses?action=recall&rev=265#Bugs%20without%20a%20package
<vish> yofel: use the direct link to : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ,the wiki link is just a refresh page
<gnomefreak> should i file the nvidia+kernel bug aganst linux or nvidia-current
<yofel> vish: done for the wiki page
<gnomefreak> yofel: the second link?
<vish> yofel: also , "use apport by using 'ubuntu-bug'" > "use 'ubuntu-bug'"  ?
<vish> my system is totally borked :(
<yofel> IMHO it wouldn't be bad for people to know that they're using apport if we're already not using apport-bug
<yofel> gnomefreak: second link?
<vish> had a harddrive check failure , accepted to auto-correct and several things seem to have gotten reverted! :/
<gnomefreak> the ReportingBugs link?
<yofel> gnomefreak: I changed the 2nd one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package
<vish> yofel: not sure why we need to mention that we use apport.. it would just confuse, that would be a response used for everyone, not just for those running a dev release
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks
<vish> yofel: anyway , a second pair of eyes would be good too :)
<gnomefreak> i also have buttonlacethong (not sure if that is current spelling or not
<gnomefreak> damn
<vish> gnomefreak: whaaaaaT1
<vish> lol!
<gnomefreak> i was talking to someone else.
<gnomefreak> we are joking around on aim
<yofel> ^^
<Pici> riiight
<vish> gnomefreak: yeah , right , you were only joking ;p
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> apport is slow atm like really slow
<gnomefreak> still going. that is about 5 minutes so far
<vish> devildante: http://imgur.com/2NOVK nice work!
<devildante> thx, vish :)
<greg-g> vish: that is live in maverick?
<greg-g> devildante: ^
<vish> greg-g: not yet :)
<greg-g> ahh
<vish> thats his branch
<greg-g> looks awesome though
<greg-g> devildante++
<devildante> still a little slow though, but mvo said he would take care of it :)
<greg-g> awesome
<vish> devildante: mpt is reviewing it as we speak :) !
<devildante> oh oh oh great :p
<vish> devildante: if you finish that fast , we can merge it for Maverick :)
<devildante> yay!
<devildante> It's already finished (for me)
<devildante> because my pathetic python/pygtk skills mean I can't fix the slowness
<devildante> So I think I'll just wait mpt's verdict :p
<cjae> wow a bugs channel
<cjae> : )
 * cjae hopes there is someone nice enough to report a bug
<devildante_> cjae: no, you have to do everything by yourself, muhaha :p
<charlie-tca> cjae: this channel is for discussion of the bug reports filed. To see the actual bugs filed, there is #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<cjae> No I just suck at reporting them since I never know the real underlying problem :P
<devildante_> cjae: what's your problem?
<cjae> one sec trying to ge t some detail
<cjae> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Palmscan+?content=126482 ok I think maybe this is causing part of  it, it is my theme for kdm
<cjae> might also be the shitty properitary ati driver but I think it was doing it with the opensource one as well
<cjae> when I login the computer sometimes freezes on the kde splash screen and I mean freeze hard like no tty sometimes
<cjae> like hard reset is the only way and sometimes it just works upon reboot
<devildante_> cjae: does it occur when using the default kdm theme?
<cjae> could that theme cause that kind of problem?
<devildante_> cjae: idk, it could be
<devildante_> cjae: it's preferable to use default settings
<devildante_> cjae: can you test?
<cjae> I think it did with it too but this is my first time with a ati system really, so I cant really judge the comparison with nvidia
<cjae> but when I login with the default stuff the is sort of graphic tearing at the  top of the screen that seems to fixed by using a non-default theme in the ....
<cjae> workspace theme
<cjae> sorry trying hard to use right terminalogy
<devildante_> cjae: can you precise when it does happen? (everytime, every 2 reboots...)
<cjae> also the ati opensource driver really misdetects my tv via hdmi (my monitor is hooked up via dvi)
<cjae> devildante_: every two, its very weird
<cjae> brb 1
<cjae> ok
<cjae> so I think the theme - might - be the login thing but doesnt explain the tearing sometimes, the tearing is sort of like that bad tearing in kde 4.1 and such
<cjae> I spoke about the ati opensource in #radeon but they told me it was tvs fault, hdmi overscan that couldnt be turned off or something, checked all menu, nothing, used properitary, worked fine
<cjae> also when I FIrst installed 10.04 I had I nvidia card and the nouveau driver had vertical hold issue to tv too but that was via svideo, never got time to report that either
<cjae> other than those things 10.04 has been pretty sweet
<cjae> devildante_: what do you mean test?
<cjae> like change the theme back and forth
<devildante_> I meant test it with the default kdm theme
<cjae> sure but I am lame at reporting because either I dont have enough info in the report or I get lame things back, like "have you tried upgrading" or this will not be passed on to devs
<cjae> or too little time
<cjae> :(
<cjae> brb will test theme
<cjae> ok so it wont do it now with either theme on and a bunch of apps open and restore session on/off in kde
<cjae> but it really does happen
<cjae> gf tried restarting system three times last night and nothing all hung on kdm then when I got home I restarted she watched and it just went
<cjae> she is proficent enough to know to like she didnt press recovery mode or anything, it really hung after burning a bluray disc data failed
<cjae> as well
<cjae> oh which brings me to k3b is broken for bluray as well, sent a bug report for that as well, that report went well though, got am email from sabastian saying it had been fixed
<cjae> think it was him anyway
<cjae> think the k3b is still broken in 10.04 had to use nero linux
<cjae> :(
<cjae> also these are never upgraded systems either as a fresh install when distro changes
<cjae> always as a *
 * cjae loves the advancement on the opensource video drivers though
<cjae> anyway have seriously cut into time much needed for other things, if anyone can make use of this then great, if not, then sorry plugging up channel :)
<cjae> all ati issues where on 64 bit too
<vish> who assigns bugs to the Ubuntu Desktop team?
<vish> can anyone assign?
<seb128> we stopped assigning bugs to that team
<yofel> er, wasn't that their previous way of tracking thins?
<yofel> ah
<seb128> it was useful to list bugs on any components tracked by the team
<seb128> but we have better way to do that nowadays
<vish> seb128: yeah , thought so , was wondering if it had changed , thanks
<yofel> you might want to fix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs then, it says 'Our bugs have the assignee desktop-bugs ' under 'Links'
<seb128> right
<vish> yofel:  nah , Bug 613198 got assigned to the team itself! so was confused
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613198 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound requests an invalid libido version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613198
<yofel> ah
<hggdh> wow!
<vish> hggdh: ??? finally ,someone told you the bugsquad secret? :)
 * vish hides
 * vish pretty sure hggdh is gonna kick a few of our asses :D
 * hggdh looks for vish, but cannot find him
<vish> hggdh: when i our ro_bot coming back?
<vish> is*
<hggdh> bug 1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 18 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 509) (heat: 2644)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<hggdh> vish: this one ^?
<vish> now , i'm confused :D
<vish> hggdh: i was asking about pedro_  :)
<hggdh> vish: oh. Sorry, difficult to see the difference between them two
<vish> true!
<hggdh> I think he is in next week, had two conferences to go
<vish> cool..
<BUGabundo> evening
<bcurtiswx> Hola
<km0r3> I need to forward bug 613622 to project's bug tracker on SourceForge. I've opened a new bug and copypasted the information; is this the only way for forwarding bugs to SF?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613622 in qtpfsgui (Ubuntu) "qtpfsgui crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613622
<micahg> km0r3: yeah, you can link the bug if there's an upstream project in LP
<km0r3> micahg: ah, too bad :/
<km0r3> micahg: well, thank you for th answer
<micahg> km0r3: no, you have to do what you did first, but you can then link it in LP
<micahg> km0r3: where's the SF bug?
<km0r3> micahg: ok, I did that
<km0r3> micahg: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3039712&group_id=183831&atid=906820
<micahg> km0r3: yep, you did it, now I can mark our bug triaged
<ubot2> km0r3: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0xb6b2d0c> bug 3039712 not found
<km0r3> WTF?
<micahg> km0r3: that's pretty useless both for upstream and us actually
<micahg> they'll need a backtrace at a minimum
<micahg> as would we
<km0r3> micahg: so, we should mark it incomplete and request more information?
<micahg> km0r3: yes, there should be a response requesting a backtrace
<km0r3> micahg: so what's the attachment of the bug? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53064364/_usr_bin_qtpfsgui.1000.crash
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-05
<micahg> km0r3: what should have been a crash report, but ended up not being one
<km0r3> micahg: ok, agreed
<micahg> km0r3: needs-upstream-report is Kubuntu specific accrording to the wiki
<km0r3> micahg: I'm sorry. I'll fix that, too.
<micahg> km0r3: don't worry, triaging is a learning process that we're all involved in
<km0r3> micahg: done
<micahg> km0r3: nice :)
<km0r3> micahg: yes, I'm pretty  unexperiences as a triager. Thanks a lot for your time. :)
<micahg> km0r3: do you have a mentor yet?
<km0r3> s/unexperiences/unexperienced
<km0r3> micahg: yes
<micahg> km0r3: ok, good
<maxwellian> micahg: What was ubot2 getting on about? :)
<micahg> maxwellian: its programmers goofing :)
<maxwellian> micahg: Someone made it do that?
<trinikrono> ping ddecator
<micahg> maxwellian: well, it's code to fetch sf bugs must be biggy
<micahg> *buggy
<maxwellian> micahg: Ah, I see.  So it does that if you mention a non-existent bug in one of the trackers?
<micahg> maxwellian: the bug exists, it just didn't see t
<maxwellian> micahg: Hmm...how do you ask it about bugs from non-launchpad trackers?
<micahg> maxwellian: well, in this case a link was posted, but usually, you can just type the nickname of the tracker and the number like: sf 3039712
<maxwellian> micahg: Ah, cool.  Thanks for the info. :)  Is there a bug on ubot2 for this already? :)
<micahg> ubot2: sf 3039712
<ubot2> Factoid 'sf 3039712' not found
<micahg> sourceforge 3039712
 * maxwellian has been poking ubot2 in private messages trying to replicate that behavior. :)
<trinikrono> i dont think it does sourceforge ones
<trinikrono> it doesnt say anything about it on the wikipage anyways
<maxwellian> trinikrono: Ah, thanks.  That would be a useful feature, though...?
<trinikrono> maxwellian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Factoids
<trinikrono> it has which ones it does at the bottom
<maxwellian> trinikrono: Thanks again.  Good info there.
 * maxwellian is intrigued by the mention of an #ubuntu-bots channel.
<trinikrono> i just normally pm ubot
<maxwellian> trinikrono: I've been doing that just now, but I think it's cool that we have a bot channel. :)
<maxwellian> trinikrono: The topic says we can ask "bestbot" what the best things are, but bestbot's not in the channel. >:(
<trinikrono> maxwellian: i just joined that channel
<trinikrono> its only ubottu in there
<dlbike76> Hello
<maxwellian> Hi dlbike76.
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Fixing Small Ubuntu Bugs in 18 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<pedro_> hello bugsquad!
<vish> hmm, we have a visitor ..
<Watson516> Hello
<vish> hmm, the guest is back..
<pedro_> hey vish
<vish> hello pedro_ welcome to bugsquad channel , we help triage bugs here ;)
<pedro_> yay!
<hggdh> pedro_: !! you are back!!
 * hggdh now feels extremely more confortable
 * pedro_ hugs hggdh
<tawmas> Hi! Could someone please set https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578909 back to Triaged?
 * hggdh hugs pedro_
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 578909 in linux (Ubuntu) "acer_wmi blocks wlan rfkill status to disabled on Acer Aspire 4820TG (affects: 1) (heat: 47)" [High,Incomplete]
<hggdh> tawmas: actually, it should go back to New
<tawmas> hggdh: it was Triaged
<tawmas> could you please explain why it has to go back to new?
<vish> tawmas: tried asking in -kernel ? they have a different system of doing things
<hggdh> tawmas: after reading the whole bug, plus the log, I agree. Setting to Triage
<hggdh> d
<tawmas> vish: not yet... the big went through the kernel triage already... then someone asked to check if a patch (blacklisting a totally different Acer model) fixed my problem, which it didn't
<tawmas> I tested and replied, but the status is still set to Incomplete
<tawmas> *bug
<vish> tawmas: yeah , they get a huge load of bugs , not really easy for them to keep track either.
<hggdh> tawmas: it really does not matter that much, given that Manoj is assigned to the bug
<tawmas> hggdh: I see... but, as a bug reporter, the experience of having to come on IRC three weeks later to know that it doesn't matter which status my bug is in is a bit frustrating
<JoshuaL> I usually feel ignored by the developers :P
<tawmas> hggdh: I mean, I do know that there's a lot of hard work going on, and not enough manpower to do it, but the feeling is that you've been overlooked
<hggdh> tawmas: it is not that the Status does not matter, but that Manoj is assigned (or, rather, assigned himself) to the bug. So Manoj has already received your response
<hggdh> tawmas: and -- if the bug is unassigned, then moving it to New (from Incomplete) will signal that a response to a question was provided
<hggdh> JoshuaL: well, I usually feel ignored by everybody ;-)
<JoshuaL> hggdh, except now ;)
<hggdh> well, yes indeed :-)
<JoshuaL> I have reported a bug months ago, and only recently it got Triaged. I wonder how long I can wait before it will be solved.
<tawmas> hggdh: yes, I know... it's just that it's been like that for three weeks at least... hence, one is left wondering what's going on
<hggdh> tawmas: mostly lack of (hu)manpower. This is why we get so happy when more people come in to help
<tawmas> hggdh: OK, I'll step down and wait patiently... and anyway this laptop has bugs more severe than that one ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<JoshuaL> I always wonder how they can break things that worked previously.
<JoshuaL> Like the last time I tried to put my laptop into sleep mode, it did not work. It did in 10.04
<hggdh> JoshuaL: code changes do that. And none of us have all the possible combination of hardware to fully test everything
<hggdh> for example, the official part list of my laptop (still available from Dell) does not match the components I got
<tawmas> JoshuaL: software development is a little bit like building a card castle, you add a card on the right and suddenly the left wing collapses :-)
<hggdh> Dell changed the sound chip for one "100% compatible"
<JoshuaL> tawmas, hggdh, i am a software developer myself, i never had a change that broke something that worked previously :)
<hggdh> unfortunately it is not
<tawmas> JohuaL: you're better than I am, then ;-)
<hggdh> JoshuaL: It depends on how much your software does. Very dedicated software, for example, may be better tested. By a kernel...
<hggdh> s/By/But/
<JoshuaL> ghmm true
<tawmas> JoshuaL: yes, it depends very much on how complex is your software and how large and varied your deployed base is...
<JoshuaL> if i have the time i will create a bug report for it, im sure they want me to test the latest upstream kernel
<hggdh> JoshuaL: heh. Always. We need to know if what you experience is due to a local Ubuntu delta, or pure vanilla kernel
<JoshuaL> Furthermore I like the bug hunting. But in most cases my bugs are already reported lol
<tawmas> Going away. Bye and thanks!
<nigelb> ubuntu tweak disucssion is getting pretty interesting.
<yofel> nigelb: where? I saw it being discussed in -motu once
<nigelb> yofel: mailing list
<holstein> PPA purge FTW
<holstein> thats why i installed tweak
<holstein> the rest of it is pretty cool too
<holstein> easy way to remove unwanted kernels
 * holstein will have to find that ongoing discussion
<yofel> ppa-purge is in maverick and lucid-backports
<holstein> id like to know what the arguments are, pro and con
<holstein> yeah, i didnt know about it though
<holstein> a nice 'un-bork' button :)
<yofel> well, generally: why write an app to change settings for apps and not make those things changegable in the apps themselves
<JoshuaL> i always liked ubuntu tweak to remove unwanted kernels :)
<yofel> gnome simplicity in the way I guess
<JoshuaL> and clean up unused configs
<maco> JoshuaL: thats what computer janitor is for
<JoshuaL> maco, i c
<JoshuaL> never used it untill now :D
<nigelb> ubuntu tweak lets the user make pretty invasive changes
<yofel> well, ubuntu-tweak certainly is much better than ultamatix at least... used it in the past too a few times
<micahg> ugh, now the discusssion is in here?
<holstein> hehe
<nigelb> micahg: lol
<vish> hmm , which ml is this? seems to not be ddl , dl or desktop
<yofel> vish: motu ml
<vish> ah.
<yofel> vish: start here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2010-August/006804.html
<vish> yofel: thanks. :)
<vish> well , that was an interesting thread :D
<atrus> bug 398300 confuses me. it's marked 'fix released' in gdm, but not for karmic or lucid. is this a fix that's ever made it to the public?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 398300 in gdm (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "The new gdm doesn't give an option to run /etc/X11/Xsession (affects: 34) (dups: 5) (heat: 211)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398300
<atrus> in particular, users under lucid still don't seem to have an option to run a .xinitrc
<Pici> Looks like it dropped into lucid-proposed.
<atrus> Pici: i don't see it in lucid-proposed
<atrus> the fix discussed is in lucid-updates, but it doesn't address the problem (it doesn't include a /usr/share/xsessions/ file for the user session)
<hggdh> OK. eeeBotu will (again) pop off 5 minutes due to a reboot on new kernel.
<JoshuaL> :)
<hggdh>  and... eeeBotu now resumes normal programming. Thank you for your patience.
<nigelb> pedro_: poke?
<pedro_> nigelb, hello
<nigelb> pedro_: did we break the surprise to hggdh ?
<pedro_> nigelb, you mean... our secret?
<nigelb> heh, yeah
<pedro_> oh it's a secret so shhh
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
<nigelb> heh
<pedro_> hggdh, another clue... "can be used in the water"
<nigelb> pedro_: what are your thoughts on patch day next thursdat?
<nigelb> *day rather
<pedro_> nigelb, sounds fine to me, i was reading the email a few minutes ago and realized it was Aug 05 already
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> yeah
<pedro_> so yeah next Thursday sounds fine, let's organize something for that day
<nigelb> cool, i'll do some stuff over the weekend :)
<pedro_> awesome, i'll update the planning page in a bit
<hggdh> pedro_: I can think of several things that can be used in the water. Most of them nasty :-)
<pedro_> !
<hggdh> !!
<pedro_> I'm not reading that comment again
<hggdh> LOL
<pedro_> :-P
<hggdh> now I cannot think of *anything* that can be used in the water :-(
<hggdh> pedro_: sharks? It is shark week now...
<pedro_> mm close close
<hggdh> barracuda?
<Hankyone> If i was to file a bug for a non working webcam, what log/file should I submit it with?
<micahg> Hankyone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Hankyone> micahg: Thanks!
<micahg> Hankyone: np
<JoshuaL> I have this bug where if i plug in my headphones it does not switch to the connector automaticly, i have to do it manually. same with unplugging.
<JoshuaL> What package should be used to report this bug?
<Pici> JoshuaL: I think you can just issue: ubuntu-bug audio    and it will take care of the rest.
<JoshuaL> Pici, ok ty
<simar> sense: Hi
<sense> hello simar
<simar> sense: :))
<simar> sense:  I am writing email for applying to ubuntu-bugsquad team.
<sense> simar: Ubuntu Bug Control, I hope. ;)
<simar> sense: I have read the prerequisites of joining ..
<sense> simar: Please do note that I will be leaving tomorrow morning for a two week holiday. I won't be able to express my support then.
<simar> sense: ya Ubuntu Bug control
<simar> sense: so for two weeks you are not going to be on net?
<sense> nope
<simar> sense:  :(
<sense> simar: When will you be sending your application?
<simar> sense: I think right now in max 30 mins.
<simar> sense: If you are out of time I can speed up
<sense> simar: I'm not out of time. :) Don't rush it! If you're really finished in 30 minutes that would be awesome and I'll be able to respond to it.
<simar> sense: fine enough :)
<simar> sense: I hope I will do in 30 mins
<sense> Don't rush!
<hggdh> sense: you are mentoring simar?
<sense> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> good. Your opinion will be enough, then ;-)
<sense> ah!
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> the beauty of mentorship
<sense> He's doing great. Showing lots of initiative, even started to document things. Now he wants to work more on bug fixes, but first I recommended him to go for Ubuntu Bug Control membership since he's ready for it and since it will help him with his further work.
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<simar> sense: Should I email to bug control now.
<simar> sense: I'm finished
<sense> simar: If you're ready, please do. :)
<simar> sense: ya, :)
<sense> good!
<simar> sense: I hope you can see my mail in ubuntu bug control mail list
<sense> I should receive it in a moment!
<simar> sense: np
<yofel> sense: you can see moderated mails?
<sense> yofel: Ah, moderation!
<sense> argh
<sense> I cannot
<sense> pedro_: Are you there?
<yofel> hggdh: ^
<sense> ah, he too
<sense> Anyone! ;)
<pedro_> sense, looking at it now
<sense> thanks
<pedro_> done
<sense> thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<sense> simar: The mailing list archive of this month can be found at <https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/>.  You can follow the applications there while you're still pending.
<simar>  sense thanks
<sense> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/threads.html is clearer
<simar> sense: have you seen the email? how do you like it.
<sense> I'm just looking at it!
<sense> simar: You were aware that the Apport retracer should remove CoreDump.gz files itself when it has retraced everything?
<BUGabundo> sense:  OT : http://www.last.fm/robots.txt LOLOLOL Disallow: /harming/humans
<simar> sense: ya but i talked about when it do not remove the coredump.gz file..
<dlbike76> Hello
<dlbike76> Has anyone looked at Bug 613618?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613618 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Unable to change UID from users-admin gui (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613618
<dlbike76> I can confirm that it is occuring on my lucid installation as well.
<sense> simar: OK, good.
<simar> sense: :)
<hggdh> yofel: what was it?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> OK
<simar> sense: k sense its 3:15 here in india. I'm gono sleep now. Wish you a very happy and cool vacation. c ya later :>
<sense> simar: OK! Sleep well and thank you!
<yofel> hm, he's gone
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-06
<xaba>  
<KE1HA> I know people moan & grown allot about Installs & Upgrade, but I got a success story !
<KE1HA> Had an 8.05-AMD64-LVM 3TB server ...
<KE1HA> oops 8.04 ...
<KE1HA> was seriously worried about moving to 10.04 ..
<KE1HA> Descided to go fer it ...
<KE1HA> And Whalaa !!! perfect install, without compromise to the LVM !!
<KE1HA> Just wanted to say Thanks to ALL you guys that make these things work without a hitch !!!
<nisshh> KE1HA: nice story :)
<nisshh> KE1HA: glad it went smoothly :)
<yofel> *sigh*, just took me 1 hour to file a kernel bug <insert rant about LP timeouts here> tried 30min on edge, 10min on production, and then spent 20min filing it by mail and running apport-collect
<yofel> KE1HA: nice to hear :)
<nisshh> yofel: maybe its your net connection, LP has been running fine for me all week
<yofel> might be, doesn't change the fact that I was unable to file a bug, and it was not because my connection was interrupted, but because launchpad gave me a timeout error
<yofel> also, how would my connecion affect the 'Send Report' logic on the UI
<nisshh> yofel: no idea, just a thought :)
<KE1HA> Yeah, this server was our household backup server (many backups), plus supports all the PS3's & XBOX media. I'd be sleeping with the Dog's in the Barn if it went wrong :-)
<nisshh> KE1HA: so its your home server by the sound of it?
<KE1HA> Its' the home Backup server, yes, I've got about 10 servers in all.
<nisshh> KE1HA: ooh nice :)
<KE1HA> I've been working on out CIO about a move to Linux, but, he's got a fair few good points about Ubuntu and server performaance, but it's getting much better.
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> what are his "good points"
<KE1HA> One thing in UB's favor, if HP support is really getting traction, forget Dell, to many issues, but HP / IBM, that's the way to go.
<nisshh> yea
<KE1HA> nisshh, basically it's hardware compatibilty, and long term support & certified compliance.
<KE1HA> But UB has made allot of ground with their certified hardware programs, so his mons & growns are fewer and fewer each day.
<nisshh> KE1HA: certified compliance?
<nisshh> yea
<KE1HA> Hadware certs for NAS, SANS, backup hardware, 10gb nic support,, management layers etc.
<nisshh> ah right
<KE1HA> Im not an expert, jsut echoing what he said, but Im more than happy to switch :-)
<nisshh> KE1HA: has he even tried Ubuntu on any of his servers/clients?
<KE1HA> Well the thing is, our Product is Semiconductor Capitol equipment, meanign, we make machines that folks like Intel, Samsung, AMD, Toshiba etc etc use to make the chips, and....
<KE1HA> The OS for those machines is Linux.
<KE1HA> So the Enginrring Dept is "all Linux" .. and the Corporate side is WinDoze.
<nisshh> ahhhh
<nisshh> thats silly :)
<KE1HA> anyways, were way off-topic here, but He's gonna have to bend at some point.
<KE1HA> He hates SSH & CVS :-)
<KE1HA> Oh, and ROOT password's, dont say that word around him, he's a control freak :-)
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> sounds like he doesnt know much about security then
<KE1HA> Anyway, back to tesgin, and doing updates, TNX again, Im a seriously happy bunny today :-)
<nisshh> or he is used to the way windows does it
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> i bet
<nisshh> KE1HA: so you use linux on all your pc's/servers?
<KE1HA> He's a WiDoze Only guru. He doesn't understand or appreciate Linux. I should him an ROI for just Licenses fees for My divison, some 300 service engineers, but didn't phase him.
<KE1HA> oop show'ed him ..
<KE1HA> At home, yes, all linux apart from one, My ham-Radio machine, as I can't run Virtual Comports on UB, and I need 8 fo them to control radios.
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> KE1HA: what the hell do you use 10 servers for anyway?
<KE1HA> Even the WIFE loves 10.04, she said, and I quote "Damn, that thing is fast" ... and she don't use foul language :-)
<nisshh> id run out of uses after about 4
<nisshh> haha
<KE1HA> Took me about ten minuted to convince her to let me replace Vista on her Toshiba Laptop, never loolked back.
<nisshh> cool
<KE1HA> Yeah, I've only got one box I can't convert, a D400 with Intel I855 Chipset, no of the work arounds or PPA's work yet.
<nisshh> yea
<KE1HA> 8.04 is ok, but 9.10 or 10.04 Busted bad.
<KE1HA> Anyways, back to it. Heed to get my dl-ubuntu=iso script working now, so I can do some more testing.
<nisshh> KE1HA: what about a different distro?
<KE1HA> oop have too get .. ..
<nisshh> KE1HA: ok, nice talking to you :)
<KE1HA> you too, take care.
<nisshh> you too :)
<crucialhoax> has a bug been filed for an 532h netbook for incorrect battery status warnings?
<lubuser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/614180
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614180 in ubuntu "ehci fails but ohci does not initiate (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<lubuser> I was hoping this bug could be patched quickly... can't be much?
<lubuser> the process I used works in Debian Squeeze... despite usb 2.0 port not working... I can mount my usb drives at 1.1 speeds
<lubuser> but, not in Ubuntu 10.04 or Lubuntu 10.04
<lubuser> i have to use debian squeeze until it's fixed.
<Cynthia> I just encountered a bug related to keyboard accessibility settings. Basically, "Accessibility features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts", the setting in GNOME Keyboard Accessibility preferences, is set to off, but Shift+Numlock still toggles mouse keys. What package should I file this bug under?
<Cynthia> GNOME Accessibility, xkbd, xklavier, or something else entirely.
<trinikrono> ddecator: ping :D
<micahg> trinikrono: can I help you with something?
<trinikrono> hey micahg
<trinikrono> i was actually looking for dray
<micahg> trinikrono: he's been kinda afk
<trinikrono> he seems to be very busy these last few
<nigelb> trinikrono: did you see his mail a few days back?
<nigelb> he's been a bit swamped with real life afik
<trinikrono> nigelb: apparently not
<micahg> nigelb: can you mail me the patches you want me to look at and what you need from me for each one?
<trinikrono> okie i was just curious :D
<trinikrono> he is my mentor after all
<micahg> nigelb: it was only to -control
<micahg> nigelb: I meant just the bug #s, not the actual patches
<nigelb> micahg: ouch, at work.  can I talk to you tonight (your morning)
<micahg> nigelb: sure :0
<micahg> I should be on in 9-10 hours
<nigelb> 10 hours would be great.  I'll get a list and ping you
<micahg> nigelb: nah, just email it, no need to ping, I'll review this weekend
<nigelb> heh, ok :)
<xaba>  hi, could someone give me a tip wrt bug triage?
<devildante> hi all
<kermiac> hi devildante
<devildante> hi kermiac :)
<kermiac> xaba > !ask
<micahg> !ask | xaba
<ubot2> xaba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<micahg> and on that note...off to bed :)
<kermiac> thanks micahg, I can never get the syntax right
<micahg> kermiac: you can answer the questions :)
<kermiac> hahaha, night micahg :)
<KE1HA> Anyone seeing problems with seahorse 2.3.0, OpenPGP Password & Encryption generation?  It seems like it's taking for ever for the keys to show up, even on 2048?
<xaba> i am thinking to mark bug 562706 as duplicate of bug 219653 even tough the former seems to occur during installation related and not the latter
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562706 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "On i386, selecting the ubuntu studio packages fails to install (affects: 1) (heat: 32)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562706
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 219653 in tasksel (Ubuntu) ""Video creation and editing suite" install fails with "aptitude failed (100)" (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219653
<xaba> another issue is that the first bug is marked Critical (well, since April) while the second is "Undecided"
<vish> hmm , another ping by  <stlsaint>  at around 2am local for me :s
<vish> this is the third time i got pinged when i wasnt around and not sure what he is asking , if someone sees him again could they ask him to just state what he wants done?..
<kermiac> vish: I think stlsaint was still looking for a mentor now that ddecator is unable to be a mentor atm - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/01/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<vish> kermiac: hmm , yeah , ddecator is not available! i told him when he applied itself to not wait , but he insisted on waiting :(
<vish> need to check who is free now..
<bilalakhtar> vish: pm
<kermiac> vish: stlsaint is a UBT member too, if I see him over the next couple of days I'll have a talk to him... apparently he had "reservatiions" wrt joining the bugsquad & draycen convinced him that we don't really bite too hard ;)
<vish> kermiac: heh , yeah , what went wrong? bugs didnt get fixed or... ?
<kermiac> vish: i dont honestly know
<vish> kermiac: cool , i think he has been pinging me for the past week and it has been at around those times [2-4am in the morning] just ask him to leave the message next time ;)
<kermiac> vish: will do mate, I only noticed the first one otherwise I would have told him to !ping with context ;)
<vish> :)
<vish> kermiac: hmm , he is available at 23-04UTC and everyone is full.. we are yet to get an update from maco  , once we know her status we can probably assign her , but till then :s
<vish> kermiac: did you get a reply from your students? you mentioned no response from a few of them
<kermiac> vish: ok mate, I'll pass on the message if/when i dee him
<kermiac> I got 1 response from https://edge.launchpad.net/~tim-filmchicago saying that he's not on irc much, very busy with work but also very interested in bugsquad on 20/7 then no more reply. https://edge.launchpad.net/~jssouder didn't reply to my first email
<kermiac> vish: however, I have "fresh LoCo meat" & both nisshh & gorilla have been working on bugs :)
<vish> ;)
<vish> kermiac: i'll deactivate them from your list and ask them to apply later.
<kermiac> vish: sounds like a good idea as they don't seem interested/ available atm
<devildante> anyone here had problems with a libglib2 upgrade?
<yofel> devildante: believing #ubuntu+1 there were a lot in maverick
<yofel> bug 614240
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 84)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240
<vish> devildante: seem to be the talk of +1
<vish> yoasif: snap!
<vish> err , yofel ^
<yofel> ^^
<vish> yofel: you are good at quick draw ;)
<yofel> hehe :P
<vish> nigelb: any update from saby ?
<nigelb> vish: nil
<vish> nigelb: cool , dropping him from your list and getting you new ones ;)
<nigelb> ok
<hggdh> eeeBotu is now back again, after an extended power outage
<hggdh> bloody hell. eeeBotu is *not* back up :-(
<hggdh> *now* it is. Sorry.
<hggdh> for those lurking around: http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/desktop-testing-team/
<hggdh> help is welcome ;-)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<hggdh> hi stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> hi hggdh
<hggdh> pedro_: who is an admin for #ubuntu-bugs-announce? I need to change the title
<Pici> hggdh: I can give you a hand with that.
<hggdh> Pici: great
<stanley_robertso> hi hggdh
<nigelb> yay, the ubuntu tweak discussion has hit 41 mails.  sigh.
<njin> pedro_: hello, welcome back !
<pedro_> hey njin, thanks ;-)
<njin> pedro_: i've some difficult old bug, too for my little brain, are you busy ?
<yofel> njin: if you tell us what the problem is maybe someone else can help
<pedro_> yofel, i'm having a look to the bug
<yofel> ok
<pedro_> it is bug 365435 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 365435 in ubuntu "xbox 360 wireless controller acts like curser or mouse. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365435
<simar> vish: Hi vish
<vish> simar: ah! almost forgot about replying to your application:)
 * vish does it now
<simar> vish: you read my heart :)
<simar> vish: I was already typing that ..
<vish> simar: did sense reply to the list?  i havent noticed his mail yet..
<simar> vish: ya sense and phillip replied and I had replied back also.
<vish> oh , weird , i hadnt got sense's mail alone
<vish> havent*
<simar> vish: should I sent you a forward copy??
<vish> simar: it looks like sense might have not replied to the mailing list
<vish> simar: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/ no mails from him
<simar> vish: no, the copy of email that i have says sense to me, ubuntu bug control@list ....
<simar> vish: so he replied to the list also
<vish> simar: weird , not to worry though , lp might just be silly sometimes
<simar> vish: k, but does it means nobody recieve it
<vish> simar: maybe
<simar> vish: you could see what he wrote in my reply to him and ubuntu bug control
<vish> simar: yup.
<simar> vish: you are very active in papercuts. I hope I could also work on these. I have tried some patches on FTBFS.
<simar> vish: I have really enjoyed patching
<vish> simar: yay!
<simar> vish: i will read papercuts wiki right now..
<KE1HA> Any Ideas on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/614567
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614567 in gnome-desktop (Ubuntu) "Gnome_FastUserSwitchApplet / IndicatorApplet Errors (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> pedro_: hi
<micahg> pedro_: why should people enable apport always for crashes, why not use forcs_start=1
<pedro_> micahg, well if the crash is easy to reproduce that temporary solution works
<pedro_> micahg, but for the others we prefer to recommend them to enable apport
<pedro_> also they're going to be able to keep reporting crashes to us, so is a mutual benefit
<pedro_> we don't need to repeat the same instructions again  to the reporters, etc
 * micahg needs to respond but he's gone
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> micahg: what do you think?
<micahg> hggdh: about?
<hggdh> micahg: your response to pedro_, I am curious ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: I'll have to tell you sat night/sunday, I'm about to leave
<hggdh> micahg: no prob
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-07
<darran> i think 607320 can be marked as wishlist
<darran> https://192.168.10.22:8443/agility/AgilityFactory.jsp
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/607320
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 607320 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Disk Utility lacks door lock/unlock button for CD/DVD drives (affects: 1) (heat: 256)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> thats the correct link
<micahg> hggdh: still around, I have a couple minutes
<drizzle> can someone dad 607320 to wishlist?
<micahg> bug 607320
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607320 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Disk Utility lacks door lock/unlock button for CD/DVD drives (affects: 1) (heat: 256)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607320
<drizzle> also 369695 needs to be forwarded upstream i think
<micahg> drizzle: bug 607320 should probably be upstreamed
<drizzle> i dont think i can do that
 * micahg isn't sure if it belongs there
<micahg> bug 369695
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 369695 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "login to msn takes 4-5 tries (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369695
<micahg> drizzle: wishlist done
<micahg> drizzle: I think it might be a dupe
<drizzle> k
<drizzle> ill look
<micahg> drizzle: 369695 that is
<micahg> drizzle: also, FYI, pidgin devs don't want reports unless they're tested against the latest code
<drizzle> k
<micahg> s/code/release
<micahg> drizzle: but you can always check upstream for an open issue
<drizzle> maybe ill e-mail the reporter and see if hes still experiencing it
<drizzle> still cant believe ubuntu dropped pidgin for empathy
<drizzle> no worries - not the place
<micahg> drizzle: just gnome, xubuntu still has it as default
<drizzle> i think 614609 is going to be either a question or a wishlist
<micahg> bug 614609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614609 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "I have some comments on recovery mode friendly-recovery (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614609
<drizzle> i think what hes talking about is using the kernel recovery mode to fix broken packages
<drizzle> and there isn't an internet connection
 * micahg doesn't know about that package so deferring to someone else
<hggdh> micahg: still there?
<micahg> hggdh: yeah
<micahg> hggdh: so, first, apport retracers aren't enabled for hardy/jaunty
<micahg> hggdh: second, what if people forget how to turn off crash reporting and don't want apport to pop up
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> well, they are not enabled either for Lucid, are they?
<micahg> hggdh: yes, karmic, lucid, maverick
<hggdh> oh, this is news to me. I guess one of the things I do not get to see, since I am always running the latest
<hggdh> but I think I see where you are going
<micahg> hggdh: it was news to me as well when I found out
<hggdh> we should have an easy way of enabling/disabling
<micahg> hggdh: we have that :)
<hggdh> nope
<micahg> sudo service apport start force_start=1
<hggdh> we have a way that requires console access
<hggdh> and there is no automagic disabling
<micahg> with that method there is, on reboot, it goes off
<hggdh> like, say, after a certain crash, or after a while
<hggdh> yes, but still needs console access. I would like to have it done under X also (so that a casual user could set it up/unset it
<hggdh> micahg: let's say I want to report a crash of (shudder) Evolution
<hggdh> so I should be able to enable it for evolution *only*
<hggdh> what wse do now will either enable forever for all crashes, or just until reboot
<hggdh> too abrangent/restrictive (wow, both at the same time!)
<drizzle> micahg
<micahg> hggdh: sounds like a feature request
<drizzle> i am thinking 614609 is wishlist / featurerequest
<micahg> bug 614609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614609 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "I have some comments on recovery mode friendly-recovery (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614609
<micahg> drizzle: I deferred since I'm unfamiliar with the app
<micahg> maybe hggdh can help
<drizzle> what does defer mean
<drizzle> are you saying ask someone?
<drizzle> else
<hggdh> drizzle: like me ;-)
<drizzle> hggdh
<drizzle> do you want o look at it
<drizzle> ?
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> drizzle: sigh. Although all referring to friendly-recovery, there are 3 different things there. No matter what, it is one issue per bug, one bug per issue...
<hggdh> drizzle: but all are indeed feature requests, so your comment applies.
<hggdh> I will set them as wishlist
<drizzle> there are three different things
<drizzle> and i think his english is not that good
<hggdh> drizzle: well, not really unexpected. Ubuntu is used all over the world, so you will get bad English
<hggdh> it is part of our job to make sense off badly-written English ;-)
<hggdh> drizzle: done
<hggdh> drizzle: and 'defer' mean to put off, to let somebody else make a decision
<drizzle> k no worries
<hggdh> drizzle: and thank you for helping ;-)
<drizzle> anyone here?
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/599466 is an upstream bug already reported in debian
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 599466 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "tzdata refers to Americas as "America" (affects: 1) (heat: 97)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=508118
<ubot2> Debian bug 508118 in tzdata "Incorrect term for Americas" [Minor,Open]
<micahg> drizzle: Also affects Distro, select debian and add tzdata as the package w/the link
<hggdh> drizzle: good. You can, then, add an upstream link to the bug
<drizzle> ok
<drizzle> im sorry
<drizzle> but how do i do this
<drizzle> im looking at the ubuntu bug
<hggdh> drizzle: select "Also affects distribution", then select Debian, and add the link there
<drizzle> ok i did that
<drizzle> ok
<drizzle> done
<drizzle> now i see
<drizzle> the screen has a lot of stuff on it
<hggdh> yes. Make sure you select Debian
<drizzle> i id
<drizzle> did
<drizzle> can i confirm it
<drizzle> i confirmed it in ubuntu
<hggdh> perfect. I will set it as Triaged
 * micahg is off
<hggdh> done
 * hggdh is now officially on Saturday
<drizzle> ok
<drizzle> there are a few tzdata bugs
<drizzle> that are upstream
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<kermiac> hi stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> hi kermiac
<renier1> hi folks
<renier1> i'm hitting a nasty bug on ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition and would like to submit a report (my first)
<renier1> i'd appreciate some help on how to collect information for the report
<renier1> basically, i'm hitting a hang in the user interface, this occurs intermittently
<vish> renier1: what is the bug? what symptoms?
<renier1> by hang i mean, i've got mouse movement, but mouse clicks don't respond at all
<vish> stanley_robertso: heya!
<renier1> prtscr works
<renier1> and i can switch to console mode with CTRL-ALT-F1
<renier1> can't switch between apps (this usually occurs while browsing with either chrome or firefox)
<gorilla> renier1: have a read of the following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<renier1> thanks gorilla, i will check it out
<vish> renier1: hang , and it does not respond or takes a very long time to respond?
<vish> hangs*
<renier1> vish, it does not respond, within 5-10 minutes. i've not left it any longer
<renier1> it's been happened about 5times in the past 2-3weeks, never happened before
<renier1> i've installed all the automatic updates that the system suggested during that time, which leads me to suspect it's a new bug
<vish> renier1: hmm , its probably something related to you graphics drivers , try checking launchpad for existing bugs
<renier1> i will do, thanks vish
<renier1> i'm from a solaris background, so my first inclination is to collect a crash dump for analysis
<renier1> is there an easy way to do this on ubuntu?
<JoshuaL> ubuntu-bug packagename
<renier1> JoshuaL, my problem is that it's not easily apparent in which package the bug lives
<JoshuaL> ah
<renier1> the problem has occurred while using different browsers, and impacts the entire user interface
<renier1> for reference the graphics driver:
<renier1> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<renier1> so, when i speak of crash dump i mean a dump of the entire os for post mortem analysis
<renier1> thanks for the help. i will check launchpad for existing bugs and log a placeholder bug describing the symptoms the next time the problem occurs
<JoshuaL> good luck finding the bug :)
<renier1> thanks :)
<renier1> hah, found the following which helps a lot:
<renier1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<guzu> hello all
<guzu> is there a known problem with launchpad? i keep getting timeout errors
<yofel> that is somewhat of a known problem -.-
<guzu> thank you
<yofel> guzu: btw, it would be best if you could use ubuntu-bug on the affected notebook as that will add some information about the system to the bug
<guzu> yofel, i'm just installing maverick on it
<yofel> ah, well, then see if it works there and add that information to the bug
<guzu> ok
<guzu> same thing, it freezes
<guzu> yofel, unfortunately, the timeout occurs from apport, too. i'll just give up
<vish> devildante: hi, did you ping mvo to review your update manager branch?
<devildante> vish: not yet
<devildante> vish: but I saw what you did with the bug reports, thx :)
<vish> devildante: rigtho , we need to do that before UIF
<vish> devildante: np .. ;)
<devildante> vish: not before FeatureFreeze?
<vish> devildante: oh , even better :)
<devildante> vish: argh, mvo isn't here
<devildante> yet
<vish> devildante: weekened ;) he'll be back on Mon
<devildante> vish: oh, okay
<devildante> vish: should I make mvo the reviewer for my branches?
<vish> devildante: yeah , add him
<devildante> vish: okay, thx
<devildante> vish: all done :)
<vish> devildante: neat , thanks! :)
<devildante> vish: np :)
<devildante> vish: shouldn't we be discussing about this on #ubuntu-desktop in the future?
<vish> devildante: meh ;p
<vish> devildante: it is related to bugs though ;)
<devildante> vish: true
<Laibsch> and another recent member of the BugSquad that instead of doing useful work creates more
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/~fabiomarconi
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<Laibsch> who is granting these kinds of privileges?  Is there a lottery or do people actually have to show they know what they are doing?  Is anybody actually watching what they are doing?
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: was that an answer to my question?
<Laibsch> hm, no, I guess
<Laibsch> hadn't asked the question, yet ;-)
<BUGabundo> correct
<BUGabundo> but I think its 42!
<nigelb> Laibsch: member of bug squad?
<Laibsch> nigelb: Fabio is a member of bug squad since about two weeks
<nigelb> if so, there is no previledges granted.  anyone can do stuff.  if you have a problem with somone's work, raise it with him/her via email.
<nigelb> all we care for joining bug squad is CoC and agreed to have read triage guide.
<Laibsch> He's like the fourth guy who as a recent bugsquad member is overeager and doing harm instead of helping
<Laibsch> bug 376485 is what I know, I'm sure he sent out a batch of those
<nigelb> Laibsch: I'd say talk to him because I've done some nasty stuff when I started out too :D
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376485 in ubuntu ""Key stuck" after switching workspace in Gnome with Keyboard shortcut (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376485
<Laibsch> nigelb: is that so?  My apologies, then.  I thought it came with elevated priviledges?  Is that not the case?
<nigelb> Laibsch: Only bug control comes with elevated previleges.
<Laibsch> sorry, it's "bug control" that grants the privs, right?
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> sorry, my misunderstanding
<Laibsch> ordinary guy, then
<nigelb> Also, the bug reprter was rude to someone who's trying to help.
<Laibsch> sorry for the noise
<nigelb> njin: ^
<nigelb> Laibsch: talk to njin, that's his irc nick.
<njin> nigelb: tell me
<Laibsch> njin: please stop comments like "When reporting bugs in the future please use apport by using 'ubuntu-bug' and the name of the package affected."
<Laibsch> that is not helping, it's alienating
<Laibsch> people may have good reasons (and did have good reasons in this case) for not choosing a package
<Laibsch> the pointer to ubuntu-bug is OK
<nigelb> Just to add to that, if you can figure out the package, you should change it and then give this comment.
<Laibsch> the suggestion that unspecified bug reports are not welcome is not
<njin> I'm just using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package
<Laibsch> nigelb: nod
<Laibsch> maybe the wiki needs to be changed, then
<Laibsch> let me see
<njin> I'm just a bot...
<Laibsch> njin: that is dangerous
<njin> ;)
<Laibsch> and the impression I got
<Laibsch> if bug triage was bots work, we'd use bots, I guess
<Laibsch> mass comments are dangerous
<njin> I'm not talking serioussly
<Laibsch> I *am*
<Laibsch> please take the work seriuosly
<njin> Laibsch: my mentor teel me to add this at every reply of mine old bug without package assigned.
<njin> and because i send 800 request, now i have to send 800 of this reply.
<Laibsch> AAARGGHH
<Laibsch> Who is your mentor?
<Laibsch> nigelb: 800!!!
<njin> Laibsch: what iI have to do, to go on or to stop me.
<Laibsch> what you did is done
<Laibsch> please don't continue with this particular type of comment
<Laibsch> do you understand where the problem is?
<Laibsch> please also tell me who your sponsor is
<Laibsch> I think he needs some update, too
<Laibsch> njin: ?
<nigelb> Laibsch: I'll take care of it.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I think the bigger problem is sending out 800 comments like that
<Laibsch> nobody can look at 800 bugs
<vish> Laibsch: could you mention , what is exactly wrong with that comment?
<Laibsch> sending out comments to bugs and snippets of texts without even a short look is not good (unless in very few circumstances)
<Laibsch> vish: you're the mentor?
<Laibsch> or just curious?
<vish> Laibsch: no , but you assume the mentor has less knowledge about bugs
<Laibsch> I don't
<Laibsch> but he certainly is overlooking a problem
<njin> Excuse me, the majority of these 800 bugs are reported by one person and probably due to hardware issue in most cases not reproducible
<vish> Laibsch: btw, are you the bug reporter?
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> the problem is that although nigelb or anybody else using that snippet may come across to the OP as having some kind of official position
<vish> Laibsch: first , no need for that offensive response , njin is just trying to help
<Laibsch> and people may not know what package a bug is in
<njin> from these 800 bugs i've recived no more than 100 reply, majority say that the problem is fixed
<Laibsch> in that case assigning against ubuntu is the best thing to do, IMHO
<Laibsch> if njin had actually read the ticket he would have seen the efforts to determine what package the bug is in
<vish> Laibsch: that doesnt make the response wrong? it does need to be assigned to a package for a report to be taken care of by a developer
<vish> Laibsch: bugs in ubuntu are just a black hole ... they need to be assigned before any progress can take place
<Laibsch> vish: the response is not offensive.  It's factual.  Plus the snippet is useless and harmful.
<Laibsch> vish: then the triager should help doing that
<Laibsch> otherwise it's useless and harmful
<Laibsch> bots work
<Laibsch> triage is not bots work
<Laibsch> look at the ticket and you will see that I did quite a lot to find out whether it is a kernel or Xorg bug
<vish> Laibsch: yes , agreed bout that , but the triager doesnt seem to know about the package either. so not need to be rude there ;)
<Laibsch> I'm not rude
<penguin42> Laibsch: It came across somewhere between frustrated and rude
<Laibsch> and the "the triager is using his free time" is not a valid response IMHO
<Laibsch> the OP or any other reporter is also using his free time
<vish> Laibsch: well, #5 is a bit rude, njin is new  , that is not really a good way to treat new contributors
<Laibsch> you guys only see the perspective of people trying to help you
<Laibsch> I appreciate people trying to help triage
<Laibsch> but you guys seem to forget that unless people report bugs, you've got nothing to work on
<vish> Laibsch: i can see your frustration too :) , but such a response can be a bit scary for a new triager
<Laibsch> why did Ubuntu rightfully start "please reopen if this is still a problem" type of comment? to make
<Laibsch> answer: to make sure people are not alienated
<njin> I just want to tell that i just made my third session of mentoring
<Laibsch> vish: I am of the opinion that new triagers should not work on more than maybe 10 bugs a day
<Laibsch> or something like that
<Laibsch> certainly not 800
<Laibsch> I've seen exactly this type of problem at least 4-5 times before
<Laibsch> it's scary that even the wiki and mentors are now encouraging mass-comments without actually looking
 * Laibsch is off to the wiki
<njin> but this isn't mass comment.
<vish> Laibsch: dont edit wiki's without discussing here
<vish> Laibsch: can you suggest how we can handle such bugs better?
<njin> this are just request of confirmation of the existing of the bug in the new version
<Laibsch> I think it's easiest for me to make the change and then point to it here
<Laibsch> njin: the first comment is OK
<Laibsch> after a year or so
<Laibsch> I don't have issue with that one
<vish> Laibsch: no , the wiki is a guideline and not to be altered without prior discussion
<vish> Laibsch: and any changes to the wiki are sent out to the whole bug squad
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> whatever, then
<Laibsch> do as you please
<Laibsch> Ubuntu used to be fun
<Laibsch> used to do the right thing
<Laibsch> it seems to have changed
<Laibsch> good bye
<vish> Laibsch: ubuntu is still fun :)
<Laibsch> nope
<Laibsch> it's going in the wrong direction for quite a while
<vish> Laibsch: your concern is valid , just bring it up when the bug masters are here as well
<Laibsch> I'll leave that up to you
<Laibsch> if it's a valid point, you should have an interest in fixing it
<vish> Laibsch: each person changing the wiki to their own accord is not how it is done, we have a meeting on this tuesday , you can bring it up then as well
<Laibsch> if the wiki is only changed after discussion, then I wonder who was asleep at the time this particular addition to the wiki was made
<Laibsch> must have been a lot of people
<Laibsch> meeting fatigue, I guess
<Laibsch> from too many meetings
<vish> Laibsch: the reason for the response is mainly every bug cannot be assigned by every triager , there needs to be help from the reporter too
<Laibsch> absolutely agree
<vish> Laibsch: they need to learn as well how to effectively report bugs
<Laibsch> and I don't disagree about triaging ubuntu unassigned bugs
<Laibsch> but the suggestion "you made a mistake not to pick a package" is offensive and damaging
<Laibsch> no two ways about that IMHO
<gorilla> vish: Ends users are rarely willing to do that and it's an uphill battle to attempt to do so.
<vish> Laibsch: "you made a mistake" is not the wording there , but is close enough
<vish> gorilla: reporting bugs is not easy ;)
<Laibsch> another point I'll not budge on is that mass-comments to 800 or so bugs are ALWAYS going to do a lot of harm so should not be done.
<Laibsch> especially from fresh personnel
<penguin42> vish: It's not a mistake to not know which package something is due to
<gorilla> vish: I know. I used to work in incident and problem management.
<Laibsch> vish: the suggestion IS "you made a mistake", you even talked about "educatin" bug reporters
<vish> Laibsch: yes, the reporter has to know about effective bug reporting..
<penguin42> vish: That's a bit harsh for some stuff - for some stuff it's fine, but it's not an atuomatic
<njin> this is the only reply to the more of 700 message that i sent : Too complicated, has no gui and I dont even know the package names.
<vish> penguin42: i dint understand..?
<njin> i just follow instrucyion
<njin> I just paste what is in the wiki
<penguin42> vish: There are some bug reports against Ubuntu where the bug reporter really thought about it and just doesn't know which package it should be in; some are bug reports are where people really were careless; where they were careless it's OK to tell them to use ubuntu-bug etc - but if they thought about it and it wasn't obvious what to do then it's up to a triager to think about it for them
<Laibsch> njin: again, bug triage is not just "switch brain off, run scripts".  I had hoped you understood that by now. (not trying to come across as offensive, but it's important for me you understand this)
<Laibsch> njin: I appreciate your effort to help out.
<vish> penguin42: that is why we have "ubuntu" , to allow the reporter to just file it .. but some dont know that they have to file in the package..
<njin> I think that the really problem is in the Launchpad interface that not guide the rreporter trow a initial triaging
<penguin42> vish: Yes agreed
<Laibsch> njin: but bug triage can only be done by understanding
<Laibsch> njin: bug triage is NOT about closing the largest number of tickets
<Laibsch> njin: bug triage is about fixing the largest number of bug
<Laibsch> s
<Laibsch> and that is a huge difference
<vish> Laibsch: actually not fixing too ;) , its just getting the bugs to the right place with right info for a developer to start working
<Laibsch> vish: why the nitpicking
<Laibsch> ?
<njin> no reply?
<Laibsch> the ultimate goal is to fix the bug
<Laibsch> fixing, not closing
<Laibsch> closing is just a side product
<njin> Launchpad is for expert user IMHO
<njin> Laibsh: the system has made a mistake
<Laibsch> ???
<Laibsch> what system?
<Laibsch> what mistake?
<Laibsch> in this case, I'm sorry to say, you made the mistake (and your mentor)
<njin> Laibsch: the system has made a mistake, and you are a part of it
<Laibsch> WHAATT?
<Laibsch> now, you're blaming me again?
<Laibsch> I can't believe you still don't seem to understand
<Laibsch> dunno what else to say
<Laibsch> I hope that some day you will understand that "bug triage is not bots work"
<Laibsch> really not that difficult to comprehend IMHO
<vish> Laibsch: seriously , chill!
<Laibsch> I guess I said what I can say
<holstein> i belive the main concern is the 'This bug affects 1 person. Does this bug affect you?' part
<Laibsch> holstein: we're long past one bug
<holstein> if its not reproducable
<holstein> anyone can change the status
<holstein> if you dont like the state of the bug
<njin> but in this condition i think that isn't right to tells s it evolution steps
<holstein> dont 'agree'
<vish> Laibsch: take a walk and relax ...its just a comment , how does it really hurt?
<njin> ops *is right
<holstein> also, thats a great thing about community projects
<holstein> you can get involved, and become part of the solution
<holstein> easily
<njin> I suggest to change the Launchpad interface.
<holstein> i find LP to be non-friendly
<holstein> BUT i dont have a better suggestion
<Laibsch> vish: I'm really sad to see that you also don't understand what's wrong about the system.  This is not about one bug
<holstein> and it does do the job
<Laibsch> This is about 800 bugs from one guy alone
<penguin42> holstein: It's one of the least bad bug reporting systems I know of
<Laibsch> and I assume many others
<Laibsch> it's about processes
<Laibsch> those concern me
<holstein> penguin42: :)
<njin> i'm lonely....
<vish> Laibsch: he might have answered a lot of bugs , but he is trying to help , lets just encourage him in the right direction than take out our anger at him :)
<njin> noone loves me here '
<Laibsch> encourage him to do what he is doing? no
<Laibsch> encourage him to learn to do better? yes
<vish> njin: nah , ;)
<njin> *?
<penguin42> Laibsch: I think the best thing you've said however is that new bug triagers shouldn't do a lot of bugs in one go - they need to start slow
<Laibsch> problem in this case, he was told to do what he did
<penguin42> njin: Not everyone will like what you do to one of their bugs! However with experience you learn what people don't like
<vish> njin: its part of triaging , sometime or the other everyone gets yelled at ;)
<njin> Well we have a bug to solve or not ? can we open a summit ??
<penguin42> anyway - which bug have we been arguing about?
<Laibsch> penguin42: no bug in particular
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/376485
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 376485 in ubuntu ""Key stuck" after switching workspace in Gnome with Keyboard shortcut (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Laibsch> at least I've been arguing about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package
<Laibsch> and the dangers of mass-commenting with the help of scripts
<Laibsch> I can take care of my own bug
<Laibsch> I would not have to come here to see it through
<penguin42> holstein: Yes I agree - I wouldn't know what package that should be assigned to
<vish> Laibsch: lets try this  , what would you edit it to : http://pastebin.com/ED48A30u  ?
<penguin42> vish: That's a slightly different case - that says the triager has found an appropriate package for it
<vish> penguin42: well , thats what Laibsch is trying to change!
<vish> penguin42: what is needed here is to steer njin in the right direction
<vish> oh njin left :s
<penguin42> vish: It's different from Holstein's case - in that one the triager had told someone to use ubuntu-bug without figuring out the package either
<vish> penguin42: yes, i can see that , but Laibsch is confusing the two cases
<holstein> penguin42: thats Laibsch 's bug
<vish> penguin42: the response is supposed to be used after assigning , but njin just used the reply :(
<Laibsch> well, if the agree best process is for the triager to reassign the bug to a package, I'm OK with slipping in a helpful comment about how to report better bugs.  But that will take time from the triager and in that case, I'm not sure we even do need a template in the wiki.
<vish> Laibsch: the reason we have  template is not everyone is well versed in english , so the templates help
<Laibsch> nod
<penguin42> vish: OK, so the wikipage needs changing to tell triagers only to use that text if they can figure out which package it should be
<Laibsch> I'd also like to see a very visible comment at the top of that wiki page that warns about the danger of "switch brain off, run scripts on $gazillion tickets"
<penguin42> vish: And as for that text, it could be friendlier - e.g. When reporting bugs in the future, please try and find the right package and if you can then use 'ubuntu-bug' and the name of the package affected.
<Laibsch> wouldn't it be "if you can, then use ..."?
<penguin42> oh I leave punctuation to others :-)
<vish> ;p
<Laibsch> well, sometimes it helps understanding ;-)
<Laibsch> but I loathe English punctuation, too
<njin> some people thanks me to pick up his bug
<vish> njin is back! yay!
<njin> i was disconnected
<vish> njin: yes,comments are often both positive and negative , we need to take comments and see what needs to be changed in our methods
<njin> i tell that the problem IMHO is ih launchpad interface
<penguin42> njin: Why? What would you change?
<njin> I think that it have to be more orientative, interactive
<penguin42> njin: I'm not sure I understand?
<njin> well, i want to report a bug but i don't know the package, the interface has to guide me in a first analisys of the problem asking if it is related to the computer, monitor, disck, keyboard,ecc , to take a first analisys
<vish> njin: assigning bugs to a package is not a very easy task, if you doubt the package , try to think of the closest one you can get to and just assign it and a reply as to why you think it is assigned so , if wrong it can be changed later
<penguin42> ah, having launchpad work through package finding - that wouldn't be a bad idea - although it's not always possible to identify the package that easily
<vish> njin: also , if in doubt just ask your mentor which would be the right one.
<njin> ok
<njin> vish: in conclusion, can i go on with the work that my mentor assign me, sending the other 150 messages or not or is better wait .
<vish> njin: keep doing the triage , just read the bugs and assign to the closest package you can think and make the comment..
<penguin42> njin: It's also OK if you really don't know what to assign a particular bug to - just move on to the next one
<njin> but the problem is in assigning package or in the bad responses, i don't understand
<vish> njin: the problem is that you dint assign any package , the reporter obviously doesnt know either
<penguin42> njin: If I understand correctly the 'Thank you for taking the time..' response was only meant for use after assigning the package
<njin> but i cannot assign the package if the reporter's don't reply,  i mark as Incomplete, then i reply for next expiration then if nothig happends i have to mark as invalid
<penguin42> njin: no
<njin> these are old bugs, jaunty don't exist and people don't reply
<penguin42> njin: I meant in the case of non-old bugs if it's just not assigned a package then you should try and assign a package
<njin> yes, surely
<njin> but they are 10-15 on 1000
<penguin42> sorry, I don't understand that ?
<njin> In this old bugs on 1000 bug reviewed there are 10  or 15 bug confirmable in Lucid too.
<penguin42> njin: Old bugs are a separate question from ones without packages?
<njin> rthis bug i triage.
<njin> yes, old bugs without package assigned
<njin> my works is this, review the old bugs, ask if reproducible in Lucid and in positive cases triage it
<njin> *jaunty bugs
<njin> But i cannot add the triaged option
<njin> I can only confirm the bug
<njin> penguin42: i'm connected?
<penguin42> ok, hmm these are bugs that are both old and also not in a partiuclar package?
<njin> noi, assigned to ubuntu
<njin> *no
<njin> ops * yes
<njin> penguin42: at now i don't understand what is wrong in mine reply
<stenten> How do I add another Ubuntu package to a bug report?
<njin> can someone help with bug 368891
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 368891 in ubuntu "Elan usb audio does not work (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368891
<penguin42> there is an alsa pacakage (alsa-base ?)
<njin> yes, he said: The device uses the snd-usb-audio driver and its detected by ALSA:
<njin> penguin42: so i request an apport collect for alsa base ?
<penguin42> njin: I'd first assign the package to alsa-base (I think that's the right one?) and then it it's probably right to ask for that (although I'm not sure what the right way to ask for that is)
<stenten> Bah, can someone please fix my botched upsteaming for Bug 614176? It upstreamed to the Linux package instead of the xf86-video-intel package like it should have.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614176 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[855gm] 2.6.35-14: Invisible Cursor (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614176
<stenten> And I can't figure out how to fix it :(
<penguin42> stenten: Yeh the same thing happened to me when I upstreamed something to fdo
<stenten> I can't even remove it...
<penguin42> stenten: Maybe a launchpad bug? Thing is some of the fdo bugs are kernel drm code, some are xorg
<stenten> I'm just going to forward the duplicate, and then mark mine as a duplicate of that instead of the other way around.
<stenten> Or should I just try forwarding it again?
<penguin42> stenten: Well, it's actually a kernel bug, so I'm not sure it's that wrong, but to remove it click on the down arrow next to the Linux and change the remote watch button?
<njin> penguin42: i think to assign it at linux-alsa -driver-modules
<stenten> The edit button on the upstream tag sends me to edit the Ubuntu package :P
<njin> it seems a driver issue, too problems
<penguin42> njin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Sound  suggests it should go alsa-base
<njin> penguin42 : yes, but in select source packages we don't find alsa-base
<penguin42> are you sure? I'm sure I've seen bugs reported against it before
<njin> penguin42: probably typed in the box, but i don't know if it is the right procedure
<njin> penguin42: alsa-base is under alsa driver
<njin> penguin42: but alsa driver is related at all the kernels ??
<penguin42> njin: Alsa is the sound system in the kernel
<njin> penguin: ok, then i assign to alsa-driver?
 * penguin42 isn't sure
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<njin> penguin42: this bug still reproducible in Lucid, then i assign it to latest kernel version, becouse IMHO a module is not appropriate to this card, then assign to linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-10 or if updated to2.6.34-1
<penguin42> njin: I'd just assign it to alsa-base
 * penguin42 decides to go for a snooze
<yofel> njin, penguin42: here's another page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems  - crimsun: there?
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh and that says t o use ubuntu-bug on alsa-base - I think it collects most of the stuff those pages tell you to
<njin> Pizza time.....
<njin> nother reply : It was the latest upgrade but I had to downgrade it again because it didn't work with my old machine and I have no time to search the libraries I'm just an user
<penguin42> njin: Old bugs are very difficult; for example I know some of my old bugs affect machines I no longer old - but the bugs might still exist
<njin> yes, but i want to learn and difficult things capture my attention, i'm curious.
<njin> my mentor there isn't again
<yofel> njin: which bug?
<stanley_robertso> hi penguin42
<stanley_robertso> hi hggdh
<njin> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/388301
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 388301 in ubuntu "package installer window can not be closed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> Hi Stanley
<yofel> o.O
 * yofel goes reading the bug again because he doesn't get what the reporter is talking about...
<penguin42> confusing isn't it
<yofel> wait, comment #2 is talking about 5 different bugs right? (or 4 as the "multiple 9.04 OS" are just the different kernels I think)
<njin> *njin is going to eat pizza because is afflicted and uncouraged. do not disturb for one hour. thanks
<yofel> njin: the '* yofel does ..' is done with '/me ...' in IRC
<hggdh> cheers stanley_robertso
<hggdh> what? yofel does anything? ;-)
 * yofel gets something to eat too, be back in a few minutes
<yofel> hggdh: yep, having dinner :P
<hggdh> good dinner for you, yofel :-)
<vish> hggdh: all this while you had been silently smirking , wernt ya? ;)
<vish> hggdh: read above ^ logs, would have been great if you had jumped in ;)
<stanley_robertso> hi vish
<vish> stanley_robertso: hey
<stanley_robertso> last 2 weeks.. i got held up by my office project work .. got kinda free now :)  so jumped back to Ubuntu
<hggdh> vish: reading the backlog
<hggdh> for sound bugs, the best is to follow the debugging sound wiki page
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
 * nigelb waves to hggdh 
 * hggdh waves back at nigelb
<njin> *sometimes an icecream solve much problems than a pizza
<nigelb> hggdh: hows it going? ts been a while :)
<hggdh> nigelb: yes indeed! But life is good: I am alive, you are alive ;-)
<hggdh> nigelb: going to the next UDS?
<nigelb> hggdh: I'd better.  Chris Johnston and Mike Hall have promised to physically kick me if I don't
<hggdh> and I will virtually do the same ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: take a number and stand in line. :D
<nigelb> Far too many violent people these days :p
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> I am not violent, not at all. Kicking you for not being at UDS is not violence, it is just the Right Thing To Do
<nigelb> Right Things To Do (tm)
<njin> another insatisfact people that greetings me to look at his bug: I was a little bit disappointed  that no one answered my error report - I know it was not the most dangerous problem...
<hggdh> njin: what problem?
<njin> At now i don't understand, i was victim of somethigs much greater than me, wounded in my pride to help the community. So if you want to know more take a look at the log
<hggdh> njin: which log?
<njin> of the chan
<nigelb> njin: it happens all the time.
<nigelb> Though its nice that it didn't happen ona  bug report per se
<nigelb> I got kicked on a bug report :/
<njin> :)
<nigelb> something like "ubuntu sucks and you're the reason" types
<njin> i go to work on my old bugs without package assigned remembering to use half comment and in the hope that my mentor don't kick me.
<hggdh> njin: I read the backlog, and I am still unsure of which bug you are talking about. Can you please clarify?
<njin> no ,back again there was a flame not a bug
<hggdh> njin: OK. Now please do point me to the issue. I want to know, flaming is not expected here
<njin> well. i'm assigned to old bug without package assigned (bug regarding jaunty)and becouse this bug are generally reported by one person i send to him if the bug still reproducible in Lucid packages.
<hggdh> njin: OK, so far, so good. And?
<njin> I've sent more than 800 of this request, but yesterday, my mentor tell me to add the response of bug without package of the wiki, and i do it, but someone is not in accord
<njin> he said that the wiky is not right and so on , i made a lot of work with the convinction of doing a good help and i'm treated like an irresponsable, this hurts me and without explication
<njin> vish can clarify better tha me
<njin> I go to my bug
<njin> *bugs
<vish> hggdh: started : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/07/%23ubuntu-bugs.html#t14:22
<atrus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/372149 uhm, is this a good idea? .exe executables in attachements?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 372149 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "archive manager can not open reports zip file missing (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 9)" [Low,Incomplete]
<vish> hggdh: its mostly about njin just asking the reporter on bugs to file bugs using ubuntu-bugs or to assign package , but Laibsch got furious with that comment and wanted it to be changed from the bug squad wiki
<hggdh> njin: oh boy. Really not needed.
<hggdh> njin: (1) bugs should *not* be left as affecting the Ubuntu package. Saying so is the same as saying "it affects something, I do not know what, and I do not really care"
<hggdh> (2) assigning a (more) correct package is the way to go. If the assigned package is wrong, we then correct as needed
<hggdh> (3) *even* if you were to be wrong, you can learn. We all started not knowing, and learned.
<hggdh> (4) please do not take it that hard
<njin> hggdh: yes, but i'm treating bugs regarding jaunty, and when i have a reply in most cases it tells that the bug is fixed
<vish> njin: everyone *has* to get yelled at by the original reporter at some point! ;)  else they are not doing triage :p
<hggdh> njin: which is PERFECT!
<hggdh> and means you are doiong a good job
<njin> but in the other lot of cases what i have to do ' assign a package without a reply from the reporter?
<hggdh> njin: you make a best bet, bsed on what you can find from the bug description. If there are more than one issue reported in one single bug,
<atrus> is it normal for launchpad to be able to store .exe attachements, and download them without warning? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/372149 seems kind of dangerous, if not in that particular case, then just in general that it's possible.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 372149 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "archive manager can not open reports zip file missing (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 9)" [Low,Incomplete]
<hggdh> njin: you select one -- what you consider the most serious -- and assign the package to the bug & tell the OP it is one issue per bug, one bug per issue
<hggdh> atrus: they are attachments. None get downloaded unless you ask for it
<hggdh> a .exe has no meaning on Linux, anyways
<atrus> hggdh: yes, but in general that's dangerous. say, if an ubuntu user is looking for support while on windows... just makes me a little nervous.
<atrus> i don't know what that .exe is, but launchpad could relatively easily be used to distribute harmful executables this way. a similar problem hit a big theme site a while ago.
<atrus> maybe this is more appropriate for #launchpad anyways
<vish> atrus: arent we being chicken little here? ;)
<atrus> vish: given this kind of vulnerability has been exploited in other FOSS projects recently, i'd say it's realistic.
<vish> atrus: if harmful .exe is found on lp , the most appropriate thing would to just delete the attachment
<vish> would be* to
 * hggdh is not sure what RE.EXE -- an MS-DOS binary -- has to do with file-roller
<hggdh> njin: please keep on what you are doing, you are doing a good job
<hggdh> and disregard Laibsch's comments
<njin> ok now i'm analizing replies
<hggdh> atrus: in general, downloading *anything* from the Internet is dangerous. I fail to see why a possible virus/trojan/whatever for Windows would be a problem here
<penguin42> it seems reasonable that it could well be an honest report
<hggdh> indeed
 * penguin42 is assuming the .exe is  a self extracting zip
<hggdh> but I still fail to see why a MS-DOS binary would be a problem for file-roller
<hggdh> penguin42: no, it does not seem to be
<penguin42> oh
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> maybe the issue is that there is a MIME set for .EXE -> file-roller
<njin> this is too hard for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/372430
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 372430 in linux (Ubuntu) "After fsck failure, maintenance shell asks for root password (affects: 7) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> njin: That sounds like a real bug
<penguin42> njin: It's not easy to test though
<njin> penguin42: and i cannot ask him the exact step to reproduce it
<penguin42> njin: Well the exact steps are pretty easy; 1) Have a broken fileystsem 2) Boot
<hggdh> yes. It seems the root FS is hosed, so there is no access to /etc/sudoers, etc. Maybe the best would be to reboot in recovery mode
<penguin42> hggdh: No, that's not the problem
<hggdh> penguin42: this is *part* of the problem. No root FS
<penguin42> hggdh: No, there *is* a root fs - thats where it would take the root password from
<penguin42> hggdh: The filesystem just isn't fsck'd and is suspected to be dogy - the problem is that Ubuntu doesn't generally have a root user/password
<hggdh> penguin42: yes. This is where the recover mode boot option comes into play. It will *not* ask for the root password
<njin> In alternate install expert mode if i don't wrong there is this option
<hggdh> njin: as long as you have not set a root passwd: boot, select the recovery mode on Grub, then select a root console
<hggdh> alternate install is also an option, but you should first see if you can still use/recover the root FS
<penguin42> hggdh: Ah, was that around on 8.10?
<hggdh> penguin42: heh. I do not remember, but I think so
<penguin42> hggdh: OK, so a fair argument should be that it should tell you to use recovery mode
 * penguin42 could probably trigger the bug in a VM just to try it
<njin> ok, i remark as new then ?
<penguin42> njin: Just give me a few minutes - I'll try and trigger it in a VM
<njin> so rapid ?
<penguin42> well, we'll see!
<penguin42> njin: Well, I seem to have triggered a different bug :-(
<hggdh> heh. The beaties of triaging...
<penguin42> actually 2 bugs
<nigelb> penguin42: heh.
<njin> 2 bug from one '
<nigelb> 3 including the one he was trying to trigger
<penguin42> I'm trying it on a Maverick Alpha 2 and I added into fstab  the line    /dev/frob /frob ext3 default 1 2
<njin> LOl
<penguin42> I expected it to fail with a can't fsck /dev/frob
<penguin42> but I think mountall has got in the way
 * penguin42 wonders whether mountall will eventually give up or whether it will stay hung (which would be another bug)
<njin> too much bug
<njin> My maverick works well
<penguin42> njin: I don't know, but I think the old root password stuff is gone in maverick with mountall (Not sure about lucid) - although based on my present experience mountall is much much more broken than that
<njin> maverick is not complete at now, the freeze is from some days
<penguin42> indeed
 * penguin42 confirms bug 563418 that mountall doesn't do anything sane on broken fstab
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563418 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Wrong filesystem line in /etc/fstab, no error message on bootscreen (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563418
 * Laibsch is disappointed to learn from the backlog that instead of taking the opportunity to learn he is taking things personal
<Laibsch> wtf
<Laibsch> I should stop caring about bug triage in Ubuntu
<Laibsch> I'm not involved enough to care
<yofel> penguin42: actually, if it's 'hung' plymouth should tell you something like "Can't mount $partition [S]kip [M]ainenance shell <and something else I think>'
<yofel> if you don't have splash enabled then it won't ask you that bug S/M should still work (there was a but about the missing notification)
<yofel> *but S/M
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh, as I say from that absolutely no diag
<yofel> err, right, got distracted and skipped a few lines reading the backlog -.-
<penguin42> yofel: Actually, this is bug 563916
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563916 in plymouth (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "[details.so] No prompt for [S]kip or [M]anual recovery on server boot (affects: 18) (dups: 1) (heat: 108)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563916
<penguin42> yofel: So is there nothing any more that asks for a password - does  it always let you do S/M ?
<yofel> actually I don't know, last time I got a maintenance shell on lucid I think it did ask for a password, I think roots but I'm not sure
<yofel> that was like lucid alpha2 - haven't had the need for a shell since then
<penguin42> yofel: If you have a root password set it will ask for it
<yofel> ah, I have one set actually
<njin> I go to sleep, good night to everybody, here are 23.13 see you tomorrow.
<hggdh> for the record, I slightly changed the bugs-without-a-package response
<penguin42> what to?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-08
<hggdh> I point out that if you use this response you are required to adjust the package
<crom> Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<crom> hi....any one there?
<bcurtiswx> If u have a question ask it
<crom> i did.... but.... Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<nigelb> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<nigelb> This is only a channel for reporting and triaging bugs.
<crom> yeah, i know....and from that channel I was sent to this one
<crom> some one told me that it was a bug
<bcurtiswx> Crom, search bugs.launchpad.net to see for your issue
<crom> thanks
<somethinginteres> is there a way to make a debdiff from the file attachted to a debian bug report e.g. 'tmpi1kkQT'. I have been asked to make a debdiff and attach it to the LP bug report but I've had to reformat and no longer have the original file from the 'apt-get source' I ran
<hggdh> somethinginteres: you can run 'pull-lp-source <package> <distro>
<hggdh> like pull-lp-source coreutils lucid
<hggdh> pull-lp-source is in the python-software-properties package
 * hggdh calls it a day
<micahg> somethinginteres: hggdh: actually, it's in ubuntu-dev-tools
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<cmxued> sup peeps
<cmxued> I created a thread on the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440142 some time ago, before the release of Lucid
<dandel> i'm looking to request a sync after debian import freeze, however i'm not exactly certain as to the steps to take.
<cmxued> It appears that this could possibly be a bug but I am not sure what package to log it under, can anyone assist me?
<maco> dandel: the requestsync script could help
<dandel> maco, request sync?
<dandel> it's a package that doesn't exist.
<dandel> libva
<maco> dandel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<micahg> dandel: in ubuntu--dev-tolls
<micahg> *tools
<micahg> dandel: libva is in maverick already
<maco> micahg: are you the debian micah or are there two micahs?
<dandel> is it... i couldn't find it in the package site.
<micahg> maco: multiple probably :)
<maco> dandel: packages.ubuntu.com is not working for maverick i think
<maco> dandel: i suggest using rmadison instead
<micahg> dandel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libva
<maco> thats in the devscripts package
<micahg> dandel: did you file the bug about it?
 * micahg updated that bug
<dandel> yea
<dandel> it's for a backport, and actually, ffmpeg has a build dependency on that.
<micahg> cmxued: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<cmxued> micahg: ta, ill take a look
<maco> dandel: a backport and a sync are two different things
<dandel> i didn't find the libva on the archive download site so i could build on ubuntu 10.04.
<dandel> micahg, i was trying to get libva from the archive.ubuntu.com, however the libva folder is empty.
<micahg> dandel: install ubuntu-dev-tools: pull-lp-source libva
<maco> wait woah whats this wrapper?
<maco> ubuntu-dev-tools has a bunch of new things i dont know about
<maco> cmxued: is it only with fullscreen?
<maco> cmxued: or do 1024x768 windows play video while you're at high res?
<cmxued> maco: even when the app, for example vlc is not maximised, the video is blank
<cmxued> maco: the video only appears after I run my xranr commands
<maco> mmm ok
<cmxued> maco: found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/DynamicMultiMonitor
<cmxued> maco: but you shouldnt have to do this, it should be built in
<cmxued> maco: so my question remains, if this is a bug, do I log it under xrandr?
<maco> its a bug in xorg
<maco> or well looks like one
<maco> this is only in vlc or other players too?
<cmxued> maco: does not make a difference what player
<cmxued> its all video
<cmxued> basically, until I turn off the netbook screen and turn it back on.  I have just made use of xranr to control where I want my screens and at what resolution after I turn it back on
<cmxued> So I guess I'll just log a bug under xorg and update my thread with Jerry's neat start up script
<cmxued> Thanks for the lead micahg, maco
<maco> k yeah id say xorg then
<maco> if it was only certain players id guess gstreamer v. xine v. vlc etc
<cmxued> yeah, certainly all video regardless of the player
<cmxued> maco: Bug Reported -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/614921
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614921 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Video playback blank at 1900 x 1200 resolution (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<somethinginteres> micahg: so the only solution is for me is to re-do the changes and create a debdiff from that - I was hoping to not have to do that.. oh well, no biggy
<vish> somethinginteres: hey there , yeah , what micahg mentioned ;)
<vish> somethinginteres: was just about to comment on the bug
<stanley_robertso> hi vish
<vish> stanley_robertso: hey
<somethinginteres> vish: cool cool I should use pull-lp-source acm mavrick - right, since mavrick is the current focus of the 100 papercuts?
<vish> somethinginteres: yup for maverick
<maco> somethinginteres: there's an "e" in maverick
<somethinginteres> maco: yeah - typo, thanks :)
<maco> aww crap
<maco> battery died in the middle of an upgrade to maverick
<maco> kernel panic on boot :(
<micahg> somethinginteres: pull-lp-source defaults to the devel release
<maco> hmm seems to me that pull-lp-source should use bzr, but the manpage sounds like it's a dget
<micahg> maco: not everything is in bzr yet
<somethinginteres> micahg: kk
<somethinginteres> you're all going to have to excuse my n00bness. I've made the changes to the relevant files pulled from pull-lp-source, I've run debuild -S now I'm trying to create the debdiff file itself. What's the best way to do this? I'm a little confused by the presumably simple walkthough :)
<micahg> somethinginteres: debdiff :)
<somethinginteres> like this 'debdiff acm_5.0-27ubuntu1.dsc acm_5.0-27ubuntu2.dsc > acm_5.0-27ubuntu2.debdiff'?
<micahg> somethinginteres: yep
<somethinginteres> yigats I hope I have it right :P there where two .dsc files in the folder one 'ubuntu1' and one 'ubuntu2' so I figured I should check, thanks
<micahg> somethinginteres: well, generally debdiff dev_version.dsc your_version.dsc >  my_debdiff.dff
<somethinginteres> micag: no worries, should be all good. Thanks
<khuno> bonjour !
<khuno> hello !
<yofel> !hi
<ubot2> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<khuno> hm
<khuno> quelqu'un parle français ?
<devildante> marhaban :p
<yofel> !fr
<ubot2> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<khuno> c'est pour signaler un bug.
 * micahg has to remember that factoid :)
<khuno> go to #ubuntu-fr.
<yofel> I know we have french speaking people here, I can remember who though :/
<devildante> yofel: Je parle français :)
<yofel> ah :)
<khuno> je tente ici ?
<devildante> khuno: quel est ton problème?
<khuno> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 7100 GS] (rev a1)  <-
<khuno> quand j'installe les pilotes nvidia la carte graph n'envoit plus aucun signal.
<khuno> est ce lié à ma carte ? au pilote nvidia proprio ?
<jfi> khuno, ce canal est pas dedie au support mais plutot a la gestion des bugs, utilisations de launchpad, etc
<khuno> depuis la 10 impossible d'installer le driver.
<jfi> khuno, pour le support, le mieux est de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<khuno> jfi: ça ressemble à un bug non ?
<khuno> c'est pas une histoire de mauvaise configuration..
<jfi> khuno, oui, mais tu es pas sur le bon canal la:)
<khuno> okok =)
<khuno> sorry.
<devildante> khuno: vas à #ubuntu-fr :)
<abhijit> hello
<vish> somethinginteres: hmm , you took out the whole description
<vish> the first line is the short description
<vish> the second line after "Description:" is where the package description starts
<l3dx> I keep getting mails when wiki-pages are updated. I don't want them, and I cannot remember how I got them in the first place. Does anyone know? :)
<vish> somethinginteres: the short description sounds fine , what your patch would do is , remove the whole description that occurs in SC
<l3dx> my wiki user-account has no registered expressions for wikipages
<vish> l3dx: unsubscribe to the bugsquad mailing list
<l3dx> is it part of the bugsquad list? hm. guess I'll just have to filter them to a separate label or something then
<l3dx> thanks
<somethinginteres> vish: really? How so?
<somethinginteres> vish: ah, wait. I see. I'll fix it
<vish> somethinginteres: could you add a little more info about it than jsut having one line?
<somethinginteres> vish: could do. I just added what was suggested by the submitter - I'll expand on it tonight gotta head off for a bit
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<devildante> stanley: hi
<stanley_robertso> hi devildante
<stanley_robertso> wassup
<devildante> stanley: all is fine :)
<stanley_robertso> devildante, cool
<stanley_robertso> hi all.. iam back
<penguin42> Hi SR
<somethinginteres> vish: This is taken from the game's site and README file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474954/ thoughts? I am thinking the last two points may be too nerdy to include, let me know. Thanks
<vish> somethinginteres: wow! nice work! , yeah it would need a bit of an edit .. let me edit and pastebin
<somethinginteres>  vish: no problem
<vish> somethinginteres: just a minor edit, no need to repeat the package name in the description , http://paste.ubuntu.com/474956/ , pretty good work with the description! :)
<vish> somethinginteres: when you upload the debdiff , be sure to delete the old diffs and forward this new one to debian too
<vish> somethinginteres: when you are writing other descriptions , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/PackageDescriptions might be useful too
<somethinginteres> vish: how do I remove the other debdiffs? I presume when I submittodebian I unlink the current report from LP and link the new one?
<vish> somethinginteres: i dont think we can delete from debian , but we can delete in launchpad
<vish> somethinginteres: in lp see under "attachments" , you will have a link to "edit" , once you click that you can delete from lp
<njin> hello, can someone help with this bug 380471 seems that this person have the disk that is going bad looking at syslog
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 380471 in ubuntu "Movie Player crashes the system (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380471
<penguin42> njin: Well, from the xorg.0.log he's running the firegl ati drivers, so I'd suggest filing it against that
<njin> penguin42: hello, i file against then, but all these error on syslog ?
<penguin42> njin: Hmm that looks like a hardware problem - bad sata cable maybe; you could ask him to try and fix that first?
<yofel> njin: why did you mark the bug invalid btw? The reporter only said that he doesn't know if it happens on lucid, that's because he's still running jaunty and we still support that
<njin_> penguin42: sorry, connection problems
<yofel> njin_: why did you mark the bug invalid btw? The reporter only said that he doesn't know if it happens on lucid, that's because he's still running jaunty and we still support that
<yofel> So until we get some steps to reproduce this the bug is Incomplete, but not Invalid
<penguin42> njin: Hmm that looks like a hardware problem - bad sata cable maybe; you could ask him to try and fix that first?
<yofel> well, the steps are there, but I guess nobody reproduced it yet
<njin_> ok
 * penguin42 wonders why chromium has decided the right program to open a .log file with is notepad under wine
<BUGabundo> lolol
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<penguin42> njin_: The other file you might have asked for is Xorg.0.log.old which is the previous Xorg.0.log so if you take this when you restart just after a crash it might show what happened if you are lucky
<njin_> penguin42: ok, i'll remember, now i acconseil to verify his hardware and make a backup
<jfi> <penguin42> njin: Hmm that looks like a hardware problem - bad sata cable maybe; you could ask him to try and fix that first?
 * penguin42 looks at jfi
<jfi> which line means that it is a sata cable issue? I have the same kind of errors on my server
<penguin42> jfi: Well the fact it's ata2 is ide or sata; there are lots of SATA link down and it flipping between 1.5Gbps and 3.0Gbps so that looks like link level rather than a sector error
<penguin42> jfi: There is also something about SError: { CommWake 10B8B DevExch } - now I don't know much about SATA, but I know 10B8B is a comment serial encoding, so if it's having problems at that level it's all low level
<jfi> ok, so I am going to change my cable before reporting the bug (in my case I reproduce it when the disk is turn on after being idle with hdparm -S100)
<jfi> thx
<penguin42> his errors are pretty close in time, so I doubt it's that type of power on/off - although if it's an agressive power save it could be
<jfi> I have the same sequence each 1 or 2s after the power on, it is an infinite loop, I had to manually power off/on the disk each time
<njin_> someone can take a hand with this bug388943
<charlie-tca> bug 388943
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 388943 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "chown all local drives to current user (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388943
<Phantomas> I am translating server documentation and found a bug: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/lamp-overview.html
<Phantomas> In the list, the third line says: "Depending on where the source was extracted, configure a web browser to serve the files."  I guess it should be configure a web server to serve the files, as web browsers don't serve files
<charlie-tca> njin: bug 388943, The source should have been changed to "dolphin", which is the file manager the bug is reported against.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 388943 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "chown all local drives to current user (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388943
<njin> charlie-tca:thanks i changed the router
<charlie-tca> I would mark the bug either low or wishlist, confirmed, since the reporter is asking that permissions as a feature in Ubuntu be changed. He is correct, you can not mount anything in /media as the user
<charlie-tca> Yet, you should be able to if you were the owner in any other OS
<njin> charlie-tca: but my replies aren't right  ?
<charlie-tca> TÄ¥ey are correct if the issue is one of security, but you should have changed the "affects" when telling how to find the right package. As for windows, it does not apply
<charlie-tca> What he is asking for, is default already in other linux distributions, but not in Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Therefore, it is a valid wishlist bug for Ubuntu
<njin> But i think that the security policy of ubuntu are better than others
<charlie-tca> You could even ask for the specific distributions that do this, but the bug is valid
<njin> ok i accept your decision.
<charlie-tca> If I have a /home in Fedora, and I move that to Ubuntu, I should be allowed to access the files as the user. Instead, in Ubuntu, I can only access them as root?
<penguin42> woah - that very much depends what's on them
<penguin42> you might have multiple users on that drive
<charlie-tca> His point is valid, he should be able to access those files of his as the user, if he could previously. However, it would take some kind of magic through the install
<charlie-tca> I never it would be easy to implement. But the argument the reporter gives is valid
<charlie-tca> s/never it/ never said it
<njin> s/never it/ never said it what means ?
<charlie-tca> penguin42: note I said "If I have". Not if there are multiple users...
<charlie-tca> Instead of <charlie-tca> I never it would be easy to implement. But the argument the reporter gives is valid
<charlie-tca> I meant to say "I never said it would be easy to implement."
<penguin42> njin: s/something/other is a syntax used in vi to mean a search/replace - people use it to mean a correction in irc as well
<charlie-tca> Just because it is difficult to make it happen, does not make a bug invalid.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Hmm the only things I could really suggest as a solution would be a right menu option of change-all-permissions to me or an import drive thing
<njin> users and group is not helpful in this case ?
<hggdh> somethinginteres, micahg: heh, indeed. I was thinking of pull-lp-source, and gave the package for add-apt-repository. Sorry.
<charlie-tca> That's why it is a valid wishlist. It could be done at a future date, since it is not something that will happen easily
<charlie-tca> penguin42: Ours is not to try to give a solution always. We triage the bugs for the developers to be able to work on solutions
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh
<charlie-tca> njin: no, users and group is not helpful, because even if the reporter was the previous owner, he no longer owns the files in /media
<njin> ok
<hggdh> keep in mind that the *name* of an user (or group) is not really important -- it is the numeric userId (or groupId) that is important
<charlie-tca> We do not have to give a solution or workaround for every bug. We just try to get enough information for the developers to be able to try to resolve the issue later.
<njin> good.
<njin> charlie-tca: then triage you this ?, i can only confirm
<charlie-tca> yup
<njin> ubuntu-bugs is a well site to stay !
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> njin: Can you understand why I think it is valid wishlist now?
<njin> yes.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
 * hggdh hugs charlie-tca
<hggdh> :-)
 * charlie-tca learned from the best! Thanks, hggdh 
<darran> hey
<darran> can someone here mark a bug sa wishlist?
<darran> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/615033
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615033 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Can't choose where to install grub in ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<darran> believe that one is wishlist
<hggdh> darran: so you have confirmed there is no way for choosing where to install Grub?
<darran> i havent been able to confirm yet
<darran> i am trying to run the installer in a virtual machine
<darran> but its crashing
<darran> i will see if its under advanced options when i get to that page
<darran> hggdh
<darran> do you know if ubiquity is different than the standard installer?
<hggdh> drizzle: I monstly live in the server world, where the installer is the debian-installer...
<drizzle> understood
<hggdh> so the d-i is the standard isntaller for me. So, yes, ubiquity is different ;-)
<charlie-tca> Ubiquity is the standard installer for the destkop cd
<hggdh> thanks, charlie-tca
<drizzle> im using the installer rightnow
<drizzle> there is no way to specify grub location using the installer
<drizzle> its not under advanced settings either
<charlie-tca> That is correct
<charlie-tca> To choose where to install grub, you need the alternate image
<charlie-tca> To the best of my memory
<hggdh> drizzle: good: you have confirmed there is no option in the standard installer for choose where to put grub
<hggdh> now
<hggdh> if there *is* such an option on the alternate installer, then this is not a bug
<hggdh> but a choice
<penguin42> By 'where' do you mean mbr or partition or directory?
<drizzle> i saw a forum post that recommended the alternate installer
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/615033
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615033 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Can't choose where to install grub in ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> that is the bug penguin42
<penguin42> that's a pretty common requirement for dual booting people isn't it?
<drizzle> hmm
<drizzle> i guess i need to wait on this one
<drizzle> i have installed on dual boot many times
<drizzle> but i choose automatic installation typically
 * penguin42 should try the new installer
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/614936
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614936 in eog (Ubuntu) "Unable to save as .gif (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> is a support question i reckon
<penguin42> I guess it could be a wishlist; but you could advise to use gimp or something else to do it in the interim
<penguin42> (personally I'd use ImageMagick's convert )
<drizzle> it looks like its been logged a few imes
<drizzle> guys
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/614936
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614936 in eog (Ubuntu) "Unable to save as .gif (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> is upstream and wad
<drizzle> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103953
<ubot2> Gnome bug 103953 in general "Save as does not work for gif files" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<hggdh> but the gnome bug was closed not-a-bug
<hggdh> a looong time ago...
<hggdh> even more: what Ubntu version, and what eog version? The OP does not say.
<hggdh> drizzle: ^
<drizzle> sorry
<drizzle> should i ask him?
<drizzle> even the newest version of eog is not supposed to support saving gif by default
<hggdh> yes, please. Be nice when asking ;-)
<hggdh> drizzle: you confirmed, of course?
<drizzle> yes
<drizzle> it says on the project website
<drizzle> http://projects.gnome.org/eog/
<hggdh> hum. yes indeed. Now, is there a plugin to do it?
<hggdh> no, there is not, at least not documented in the home page
<hggdh> so this would be a WishList, and a new upstream should be opened (perhaps already there) asking for support for saving .gif
<njin> hello, we have to solve the Laibsch - njin bug 376485
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376485 in ubuntu ""Key stuck" after switching workspace in Gnome with Keyboard shortcut (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376485
<hggdh> ni njin
<hggdh> njin: Laibsch does have a point -- if you use the canned response bugs-without-a-package, you are also expected to assign the bug to a package
<hggdh> and you did not ;-)
<hggdh> My gut feeling is that this is associated with X somehow
<charlie-tca> Isn't laibsch also bug-control?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I do not remember, let me check
<hggdh> charlie-tca: heh. Indeed he is
<hggdh> hum
<charlie-tca> Then why isn't he assigning the correct package?
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<hggdh> I had a long chat with him yesterday, and I did point out about using "Ubuntu" as a package placeholder
<hggdh> he *did* accept my arguments
<charlie-tca> okay, it just seems like he is very quick to point out what everyone else does wrong
<hggdh> so I expect he will be putting in a less-incorrect package from now on
<charlie-tca> (at least in his opinion)
<hggdh> he is. We also talked about that
<hggdh> I also pointed out that being dry to the point of rudeness is not conductive to a good iteraction
 * charlie-tca back to watching and learning
<hggdh> no, no need to lurk. This type of discussion is actually extremely good for the lurkers-at-large to learn ;-)
<hggdh> njin: do you understand my point?
<charlie-tca> I am sorry. I did not mean to interrupt the assistance here
<hggdh> charlie-tca: you did not, at all. You actually made a good point -- and I hope my answer will sort of clarify that we (the bugsquad admins) do monitor and act
<charlie-tca> yes, it does
<njin> hggdh: no i don't understand, i have a little brain
<njin> and i am old
 * charlie-tca too
<charlie-tca> (old with a little brain, that is)
<njin> harlie-tca: i'm 44 YO
<njin> or oy depend of the pain
<charlie-tca> a young one, yet, then
<njin> but i don't uderstand what hggdh said
<charlie-tca> (at 44, I was just getting a journeyman plumber license, after 4 years of classes
<njin> at 42  i've got a cervical disease so make attention at the posture in front of the monitor
 * hggdh has gove past 50 some years ago...
<vish> charlie-tca: journeyman?
<hggdh> njin: what is your doubt?
 * vish liked the show journeyman!
<vish> which seems unfortunately cancelled :(
<charlie-tca> Yeah, in Idaho, you apprentice, journeyman, contractor.
<vish> Journeyman : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0948538/
<charlie-tca> heh
<njin> hggdh: i'm thinking to assign the bug at xserver-xorg
<njin> hggdh: He makes me excuse to hurt me
<njin> I think that he's a good person that has a bad moment
<hggdh> njin: I would say setting it to xserver-xorg-input-evdev would be more correct -- his is a problem with an input device (the keyboard)
<hggdh> or to xserver-xorg-input-all, more generically
<njin> and input-kbd
<hggdh> njin: yes, even more to the point
<hggdh> njin: but the important thing here is you have to assign a package when you use the canned response; if you are unsure, do not add the response, and ask for help
<hggdh> and -- when you assign a package, add your reasoning as a comment, so that others may understand what made you do it
<Darxus> Anybody know of a way to verify that /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeSans.ttf contains anything useful?  (Bug #615078)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615078 in povray (Ubuntu) "Character 101 (0x65) not found in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeSans.ttf (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615078
<njin> hggdh:ok, i assign the bug to xserver-xorg-input-kbd asking him to add apport collect -p xserver-xorg-input-kbd bugnumbre
<hggdh> njin: perfect
<njin> and give explication
<vish> njin: btw , scim is no longer installed by default
<vish> we now use Ibus , you could mention that on the bug too
<vish> njin: in Laibsch's bug he mentions scim
<njin> but he is talkig about jaunty, and at that time there was already ibus?
<vish> njin: nope , we switch i think for karmic
<Darxus> This looks like a useful answer to my question:  $ convert -background lightblue -fill blue -pointsize 48   -font /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeSans.ttf label:test fonttest.png
<penguin42> ImageMagick solves all problems not solved by duck tape and symlinks
<hggdh> Darxus: I do not have a 10.04, but on 10.10 the 0x0065 displays correctly
<Darxus> hggdh: Thanks.  That's pretty bizarre.  I also tested compiling from upstream source and got the same problem.
<hggdh> Darxus: at least on fontforge
<hggdh> Darxus: which is to say: I ran fontforge, and loaded /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeSans.ttf. 0x0065 is there
<Darxus> hggdh: Ahh, okay, thanks.
<njin> i've got a problem with launchpad, i've received the emails of the attachment of the reporter, but at the bug page nothings appear bug 371028
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 371028 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 9.04 mounting issue digital camera showing a window popup message: -60 could not lock the device message, after mounts and launch twice (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371028
<yofel> njin: you mean the attachements in comments 12-14 or was something added after you assigned the bug to the kernel?
<njin> no before that i assign the bug
<njin> yofel: the step 16 is done by the reporter, but nothing appear on the page
<njin> yofel: nothing, my brain is smaller than that i think
<njin> these mails are for the reported lines, sorry
<njin> i have to assign a bug to the gnome-volume-control, i choose the package from the search box, but when i click save it return the error: u'Package gnome-volume-control not published in Ubuntu'
<charlie-tca> That's because the source is gnome-media
<charlie-tca> njin: I use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search to find the right source packages
<njin> charlie-tca: i use the triangle in the jellow bar
<charlie-tca> When you try gnome-media?
<njin> charlie-tca: now works, but why we have gnome-volume-control with the same source and don't work
<charlie-tca> It doesn't exist as a separate package in ubuntu. gnome-volume-control-pulse is part of the gnome-media source packages
<charlie-tca> You have binaries and you have source code. The affects is the source code package, which may not be the same name as the binary package.
<njin> no, i'm talking about launchpad
<njin> I have to report this bug ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know where you are getting the gnome-volume-control from. When I search launchpad for packages, I do not see that package. I get "gnome-media" instead.
<charlie-tca> I don't think that is a bug. I think gnome-volume-control is an old package or it is used for upstream reports.
<njin> charlie-tca: open a bug, in the yellow bar there's a triangle, click it and click choose and type gnome-volume-control
<charlie-tca> If it is upstream, you can find it, but it will not be valid in ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> That does not make it a valid source for Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> There are many upstream packages that you can not use as Ubuntu source packages
<njin> yes is not valid , it propose it but don't accept
<njin> ah, ok
<njin> then i will use your link, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<njin> Is one honour
<hggdh> one easy way for finding which package carries a file is by using apt-file: apt-file search gnome-volume-control
<drizzle> guys
<drizzle> what do we do if something is a partial duplicate
<drizzle> but the bugs are related to typos?
<yofel> drizzle: about bug 615042 - that's something that should be sent upstream to https://alioth.debian.org/projects/bash-completion/ (click on Tracker for bug reports)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615042 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "MPlayer completion rules complete only specific files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615042
<drizzle> yea
<drizzle> where upstream? to bash or to mplayer?
<yofel> drizzle: use the link I posted, upstream is the bash-completino project
<yofel> *bash-completion
<drizzle> ok
<drizzle> so how do we handle this?
<yofel> drizzle: errr, what bug # ? (the typos)
<drizzle> how do we link the bash completion project to 615042
<drizzle> i marked a bug as duplicate and now i can't find it
<drizzle> found it
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/615097
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615097 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Typos in two strings (dup-of: 615036)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615036 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Typo in "Preparing to install Ubuntu" (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged]
<drizzle> should i break the second part out into a new defect?
<drizzle> The following notice applies to the Fluendo MP3 plugin: MPEG Layer-3 audio decoding technology licensed from Faunhofer IIS and Thomson.Shouldn't it be "Fraunhofer" the name of the audio studio?Thanks.
<drizzle> that part?
<yofel> back, was fighting launchpad for a moment
<drizzle> no worries
<drizzle> can we resolve the bash completion issue first?
<drizzle> and thenn look at the typo issue?
<yofel> sure
 * yofel just had launchpad oopsing on him while trying to add an upstream bugtask for bash-completion -.- (different bug)
<drizzle> should i go ahead and log and upstream bug for 615042
<yofel> somehow I manage to get at least one launchpad error every day since a while ago...
<yofel> drizzle: yes
<drizzle> ok i logged one for bash completion
<drizzle> ive had two launchpad rashes today
<drizzle> crashes
<drizzle> what about that second bug with two typos and one of the typos being a duplicate bug
<yofel> drizzle: now that you have upstreamed the bug, can you please post the 'Upstreamed' response with the link to the upstream report on the bug?
<drizzle> i did
<drizzle> i tried to link it
<drizzle> but launchpad was crashing
<drizzle> is there a link feature?
 * yofel kicks the cache
<drizzle> for upstream projects?
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/615042
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615042 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "MPlayer completion rules complete only specific files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> thats what i have so far
<yofel> yeah, I see it now
<drizzle> launchpad is slow
<drizzle> i use a squid web proxy to cache parts of it
<drizzle> and it seems to make it a little faster
<yofel> drizzle: there is, click on 'Also affects Project' choose correct project if necessary and add link to upstream tracker
<yofel> but that seems broken currently :/
<yofel> at leas I get an oops when I try that
<njin> hello, i want to add the icon of the bug-squad in my wiki home page, but i don't know where i can found it, can someone help me?
<drizzle> i think you have to be part of it
<drizzle> and then it automatically shows up
<drizzle> does anyone here have the ability to close bugs?
<drizzle> i think we can close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+bug/369734
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 369734 in sun-java5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox freezes when loading webbank with java (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yofel> drizzle: also, can you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance and tell me what importance you would give the bash bug?
<drizzle> yofel
<drizzle> what is your launchpad name?
<drizzle> i would give it wishlist
<drizzle> or low
<yofel> right, I'll set it low because it's a bug in the sense that the completion doesn't complete bugs that mplayer *can* play.
<yofel> but it can be easily worked around, either disable completion or just type the filename yourself
<drizzle> yea
<drizzle> it can probably be selected via the gui
<drizzle> i dont use mplayer but i remember it having a feature like that
<drizzle> when i used it
<charlie-tca> drizzle: you can close the java bug using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change in the comments. Just change status to invalid
<yofel> drizzle: done
<njin> there's no way to have bugsqud icon to copy ?
<drizzle> oh
<drizzle> i thought you were asking something else
<drizzle> why dont you just view the source of the page
<drizzle> and find the url for the icon
<drizzle> and then save it
<drizzle> it might not blow up very well though
<drizzle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=bugsquad.png
<drizzle> is that the image you are looking for njin?
<njin> the icon in Lp is too small, enlarging it is'not good
<drizzle> try the one i sent
<yofel> drizzle: you got an oops message when trying to open 'Also affects project' too right?
<njin> drizzle: no i want the icon of launchpad
<drizzle> yes yofel
<yofel> drizzle: then please confirm bug 615123 (I just filed it)
<drizzle> sry - thats as good as i can do njin
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615123 in malone "Oops on production when opening +choose-affected-product (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615123
<yofel> and set it to affect you too
<drizzle> done
<yofel> thanks :)
<yofel> drizzle: that should answer your question about my launchpad name too :P
<drizzle> do you live in berlin?
<yofel> nope, Stuttgart
<drizzle> what do we do with a bug like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/615125
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 615125 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox 3.6.8 doesn`t shows some website correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> it seems like its a browser compatibility/rendering issue
<micahg> you have to see what's causing rthe issue
<drizzle> i think that is a css issue
<drizzle> i opened it up in firefox and it displays the items that appear to be missing, but at the very bottom of the webpage
<micahg> drizzle: yeah, seems to be HTML and CSS issues
<yofel> right here too, and rekonq shows it the same way as the konqueror screenshot
<drizzle> its probably a problem with the website developer
<drizzle> chrome dev channel renders it how he wants it
<micahg> it's weird though FF on windows works
 * micahg tries something
<drizzle> i think the website is for illegal things
<yofel> firefox-4.0 shows it same as 3.6
<micahg> weird
<micahg> it's not a UA issue
<micahg> drizzle: I'll have to confirm in a Windows VM to see if there's really a disparity between the Win and LInux versions
<drizzle> it will most likely be a firefox bug though right?
<micahg> drizzle: idk
<drizzle> i confirmed it renders differently on windows xp ff 3.6.8
<jfi> the css is invalid at line 584
<drizzle> how did you find that out?
<jfi> http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hd-area.org%2Fcss.css&profile=css21&usermedium=all&warning=1&lang=en
<jfi> just by using the css validator:)
<jfi> you also have the error if you open the ff error console
<drizzle> hmm
<drizzle> i wonder if that css is responsible for that middle column though
<drizzle> wait
<jfi> seems to concern the { and }, may be the remaining css rules are not read and it breaks the layout, I don't know
<drizzle> anyone here use kubuntu?
<jfi> drizzle, the html is also not valid...like for most of the websites:)
<jfi> if you are motivated: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hd-area.org%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<drizzle> what a joke
<drizzle> i updated the bug with those details
<jfi> on my pc: on ubuntu maverick, layout ok with chrome, wrong with ff
<drizzle> yep
<drizzle> im the same jfi
<micahg> jfi: right, but it shouldn't render differently on windows vs linux
<jfi> wrong with ff on lucid, I am booting xp to check...
<drizzle> i already verified it on xp
<drizzle> it matches the screens he sent
<drizzle> attached
<njin> then we have FF win, chrome linux against ff Linux
<micahg> drizzle: jfi: well, if we can get a small test case that duplicates it that would be ideal for upstreaming
<jfi> seems that it uses tahoma font, I don't have it on linux
<jfi> and my xp got it
<njin> yes but chrome works
<jfi> I have installed tahoma font
<jfi> it fixes the ff layout on my maverick box
<jfi> maybe useful to add it in the BR if you can confirm it
<yofel> jfi: does that help for konqueror/rekonq too? (if you have it installed)
<jfi> I dlded it from http://www.fontonic.com/download.asp?id=6009 (I did not check that the license allow it ...)
<yofel> should help I think as they render the page generally fine, except for the text size
<jfi> sorry I don't have konqueror and prefere to avoid installing it:(
<yofel> np, I'll get the font
<jfi> finally maybe it is not a ff bug => not the same font => different width + fixed box width => wrong layout ?
<jfi> website should only use image to ensure compatibility :-D
<yofel> yep, with tahoma installed konqueror/rekonq render the page fine
<jfi> brrrrr, what is the way to remove a font? `:(
<jfi> ha just require to remove it from ~/.fonts
<jfi> hum, the box of the middle column are using topbox css class
<jfi> in the css file the width is hardcoded
<jfi> quite strange
<yofel> how do you write bug patterns?
<yofel> bug 433087 gets a lot of duplicates that have nothing to do with it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433087 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 23) (dups: 5) (heat: 129)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433087
<drizzle> can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/614848 as wishlist
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614848 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Relative Network Bandwidth (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> please
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-01
<jmburgess> is bughelper no longer in the repository?
<jmburgess> it seems lit it isn't
<geofft> Hm. Can I not reopen a Fix Released bug? Should I just file a new one?
<evfool> hggdh, mvo: about bug 199669 - it's triaged for both update-manager and update-notifier in Ubuntu, could you explain what needs to be done in update-manager?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 199669 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Tray notification doesn't disappear when the Update Manager starts (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199669
<mvo> evfool: its only a issue for poeple using the non auto-open mode (which is not the default on ubuntu anymore)
<evfool> mvo: but what needs to be done in u-m to fix it? isn't it only an update-notifier bug?
<mvo> evfool: u-m could send a dbus signal, but I guess all the u-n should do is what the bus and if u-m appears just hide, so you are right, nothing for update-manager to do here and its fine to close the task
<evfool> mvo: thanks, setting it to invalid then
<mvo> thanks! please include the note about the bus watching that u-n needs to do
<veger> hallo, anyone around to answer a couple of questions?
<hggdh> veger: there is always someone around; it is better to just ask the questions, and whoever knows the answer will (eventually) answer them
<veger> tried that yesterday (and fialed) ;)
<veger> *failed
<veger> I found an upstream report for bug 818775, stating that it has a  wishlist importance. So could someone set the LP report to Wishlist importance as well?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818775 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ark: adding a file to a folder get it in the 'root' of the archive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818775
<veger> Furthermore, I suppose I should set the status of the bug report to Triaged?
<kamusin> veger, I have already done this for you ;)
<veger> thanks
<veger> as I'd like to learn: I had the correct ideas for setting it to wishlist due to the wishlist status of the upstream report?
<paultag> veger: not in all cases, there might be some cases where something we see as critical ( a use case we have ), that upstream does not care about
<paultag> veger: so if upstream only cares about, say, fedora, and we are having a critical issue because it interfaces with package X we use by default in Ubuntu that say fedora does not have, we might consider it critical, but upstream might consider it minor / wishlist
<veger> So for such cases I'd need info on 'us'? :)
<paultag> veger: that case is very very rare :)
<paultag> veger: :)
<veger> thanks for helping
<paultag> sure sure
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I'm closing this. We (the kubuntu team) don't track any upstream issues that aren't at least High/Critical on launchpad. We only end up with bug zombies for long fixed bugs
<paultag> yofel: someone should write an lplib script to clear out upstream fixed bugs
<paultag> yofel: it could be useful if someone wants to help and they cherry pick some low hanging fruit
<paultag> not telling you that policy's out of line, I agree that happens, but I'm just shooting up an idea
<veger> oh... so after sending a report upstream it can be closed...? (assuming it is a low importance bug)
<paultag> veger: no, so after upstream closes, it will close the local bug too with a message
<yofel> the script would be an idea, the cherry picking not really since we don't add patches unless it's really necessary
<paultag> veger: yeah but even something like me subscribing to a bug
<yofel> and then the bug would be at least High anyway
<paultag> veger: it's be nice to get followup :)
<paultag> not nitpicking or anything
<yofel> veger: that's for kde packages, usually triaged is right
<veger> yofel: well I kind of try to help out with kde packages... but I'll try to rember it is for kde only :)
<yofel> feel free to poke in #kubuntu-devel for details, haven't triaged much myself lately :/
<veger> As I mentions I have multiple questions: bug 577560 is fixed upstream with a patch. I have updated the package and tried it. It works and solves the problem. Should I set the status to 'fix committed'? And should I do anything else to make sure the patch ends up in the kubuntu repositories?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577560 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "can't connect to WPA2 Entreprise using PEAP and MSCHAPv2 (affects: 7) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577560
<yofel> veger: that bug should be fix released, as the snapshot in oneiric (from the nm09 branch) was taken after the fix was committed.
<yofel> as for natty and earlier the fix needs to follow the SRU procedure
<veger> I try to find the nm09 branch, is it this onehttps://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/oneiric ?
<veger> I'll read up on the SRU procedures now...
<yofel> veger: a) the nm09 branch won't work in Natty b) the SRU procedure requires minimal patches that fix the issue, so you can't just SRU a new snapshot
<veger> yes, I read about the requirements for a SRU
<veger> I'll set the bug to fix released and leave it (no updates for natty... :( ;) )
<yofel> I looked at that bug a few days ago actually, less than trivial SRU since the upstream patch doesn't apply on the natty package
<veger> I tried yes, and I ended up with grabbing a snapshot
<veger> Quite a lot of (academic) users have problems due to this bug
<veger> for my personal understanding, were can I find the nm09 branch? So I can find it a next time in order to see whether a fix is provided or not?
<yofel> veger: 'git clone git://anongit.kde.org/networkmanagement' -> 'git checkout nm09' or look at http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=shortlog&h=refs/heads/nm09
<yofel> veger: for the upstream one, launchpad will have whatever we have in the archive
<veger> yofel: thanks for the info!
<veger> http://quickgit.kde.org/ will become my friend :)
<veger> There are quite some related reports (mostly for different encryption types), but all due to the same problem supposedly. bug 507835 is such an example, but here there is a user asking whether it is possible to backport the change for natty. Should I tell him 'no'?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507835 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Can't connect to WPA enterprise (LEAP) (affects: 3) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507835
<veger> I have replied on the mentioned bug, I think it is a good reply... :)
<veger> in bug 660970, it is mentioned that the problem is fixed in 'the current release', so it is unknown how it was fixed (for me). As I rembember the bug should be closed as Invalid, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 660970 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Mark messages as read in current folder and subfolders doesn't work (affects: 2) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660970
<yofel> veger: why no? it's just that nobody did it yet
<veger> yofel: Just to be sure I rembered correctly...
<veger> and my last question (for now), bug 698035 tells that the --help output is incomeplete. I think it is just being short and that the use should read the manual pages for the complete help. How should I handle this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 698035 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution --help talks unhelpfully about "the specified component" (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698035
<jmburgess> Is the bughelper package no longer in natty?
 * yofel thinks we junked that a long time ago
<yofel> what do you want to use it for?
<jmburgess> Oh I just saw it was good for finding duplicates and such
<jmburgess> And then doing bug patterns
<micahg> jmburgess: take a look at bughugger
<yofel> well, the LP ui is usable these days, if you need a more usable search go to google and use 'site:bugs.launchpad.net <searchterm>'
<RedSingularity> jibel: any idea what this is?  :  /tmp/update-manager-XRc3zk/DistUpgradeCache.py:729: DeprecationWarning: Attribute 'Essential' of the 'apt_pkg.Package' object is deprecated, use 'essential' instead.
<jmburgess> Can launchpad search attachments as well?
<jibel> RedSingularity, that's a deprecation warning :)
<RedSingularity> jibel: I have seen that a few times.  What does it mean exactly?
<jibel> RedSingularity, it means that the code must be updated to the latest api. Is that on oneiric, it changed a while ago IIRC.
<RedSingularity> jibel: looks like an upgrade from natty to oneiric.  That code is at the bottom of the apt.log
<RedSingularity> jibel: I was trying to track down the culprit package.  Have a look at the log.  bug 798512
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798512 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading Kubuntu to version 11.04 error at the second process (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798512
<RedSingularity> jibel: I had thought python-kde4 may have been it but that package seems fine....
<jmburges> Bug 565543 can be marked as triaged I think. Importance medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565543 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Alps touchpad detected as ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse(in VAIO E series) after the kernel upgrade (affects: 68) (dups: 1) (heat: 404)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565543
<kamusin> eeebotu is gone hggdh :(
<hggdh> kamusin: checking, thanks
<kamusin> you are welcome ;)
<hggdh> kamusin: recovered, thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-02
<jmburgess> Bug 565543 can be marked as triaged I think. Importance medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565543 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Alps touchpad detected as ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse(in VAIO E series) after the kernel upgrade (affects: 68) (dups: 1) (heat: 404)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565543
<micahg> jmburgess1: have you read the kernel triage procedures?
<evfool> where should a bug for archive.ubuntu.com be reported?
<Pici> What sort of bug?
<xteejx> Hey guys, anoyone around?
<evfool> Pici: a 404 not found for a link from changelogs.ubuntu.com
<evfool> Pici : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/DevelReleaseAnnouncement.html
<micahg> evfool: there's usually a delay between the time something is uploaded and when it hits there
<evfool> micahg: it's about a devel release announcement, so it's not that important
<micahg> evfool: idk, maybe ask mvo
<evfool> jibel: could you take a look at bug 775668, and check which solution you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775668 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Release link on check-new-release-gtk dialog, points to the raw content of a wiki page (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775668
<evfool> jibel would prefer
<htorque> hello everyone! should apport pop up for every .crash file in /var/crash? it doesn't for me. :(
<xteejx> I know I should ask this in ubuntu+1, but no-one there,and besides this is my main room ;) BUT....I'm running Oneiric as an install. How do I get round the partial upgrade thing? I want to check all conflicts first though. HELP!
<xteejx> Should I install aptitude?
<hggdh> xteejx: run from the command-line, for example: apt-get dist-upgrade -- do *not* reply Y, but look at the resolution proposed
<xteejx> hggdh: That's the one....stupid me :)
<hggdh> or, if you want to play safe (no packages removed) run apt-get upgrade
<xteejx> Cheers mate
<hggdh> cheers
<hggdh> htorque: apport will pop up if it is active, and if the crash (1) has not yet been processed; (2) has not reached the maximum reports
<xteejx> hmmmm 127 upgrades, 110 new installs, 9 to remove; evince evolution-exchange indicator-me kdebase-runtime-data <<<WTF libbrasero-media libindicator3 plasma-scriptengine-declarative <again WTF python-gnomecanvas ubuntu-desktop  ...... how does that sound?
<mvo> jibel, evfool: I check #775668 out next
<htorque> hggdh: ah, so it simply could have been reported tons of times already? great, thanks!
<xteejx> I definitely don't see why ubuntu-desktop would be removed though....
<hggdh> htorque: reported from *your* machine
<htorque> hggdh: oh, that's not the case then :(
<hggdh> xteejx: if you do not use kde, no biggie ;-)
<xteejx> htorque: If you're running a stable Ubuntu version, apport won't kick in unless you've changed a certain option...if you haven't done that, that'll be why it doesn't kick in
<hggdh> xteejx: this means there are packages in flux, and some of them are requiring newer versions than what is currently available
<xteejx> hggdh: So just go ahead with it and write down the ones removed and try installing them again at a later date?
<htorque> hggdh: no, i'm on +1. for instance, i cleaned the /var/crash directory yesterday and today there are new .crash files (thing i definitely haven't reported) but apport didn't show up at all
<htorque> *things
<hggdh> htorque: open nautilus, and click on the crash reports if you want to report them
<xteejx> are .crash files handled by apport? I think you have to do it manually
<hggdh> xteejx: I would be very, *very* cautious...
<xteejx> ahh ^^
<xteejx> hggdh: I think it may be the gtk3 transition
<xteejx> I'll try it...we're in A3 now should have settled enough to be stable
<hggdh> xteejx: usually when that happened with me I would either do a apt-get upgrade, or manually select the packages that could be upgraded sanely (or run update-manager)
<hggdh> xteejx: caveat emptor. You have been warned ;-)
<htorque> hggdh: i know how to report them, but if i don't know what caused them, they are not that useful. ;-) the apport pop-up i usually got with earlier +1 versions was a big help in determining a test case to reproduce the bug.
<xteejx> hggdh: Same, but update-manager doesn't want to know, and I'm pretty much Natty.025 at the mo lol
<xteejx> hggdh: no prob :P If I blow up my PC I'm coming to find you haha :D
<hggdh> LOL
 * hggdh has just returned to Natty...
<micahg> xteejx: Caribe Royal, Orlando, Oct 31 :)
<xteejx> micahg: Lmao, trust you to be an instigator :D
<xteejx> UDS I assume?
<xteejx> I will go one one day....don't think I'd bring much to the table (if anything), but would be good to see how it goes
<micahg> xteejx: yes :)
<hggdh> xteejx: I am about 5'8'', around 180 pounds, blue eyes, wear a kippa
<hggdh> :->
<xteejx> haha
<micahg> lol
<xteejx> Whats a kippa? A fish?
<hggdh> oh boy... a skullcap
<xteejx> head bandana thing?
 * hggdh tries to visualise someone wearing a fish on the top of their head
<charlie-tca> no, a small brimmed floppy hat like thing
<xteejx> Have you not seen american Dad? hehe
<paultag> I love skullcaps
<charlie-tca> easily recognized as the only person with that particular hat
<xteejx> Now I'm thinking farmer type straw hats....
<paultag> charlie-tca: are you talking about a beanie?
<charlie-tca> nope
<hggdh> a.k.a. yarmulke. xteejx -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kippah
<xteejx> Right so a guy with some hat I've never heard of...should be easy to spot :D
<paultag> with the little brim on it?
<charlie-tca> At least I have never seen a beanie with a brim
<paultag> skullcaps don't have brims
<xteejx> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<xteejx> hggdh: I get it now :)
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> That doesn't look like the one I remember.
<xteejx> I didn't know they had a particular name, I called them Jewish prayer hat things
<xteejx> Please dont take offense btw!!!
<paultag> charlie-tca: this is a beanie http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Teepe4zvlDM/TOlHSxRKSLI/AAAAAAAAAic/qCMkf685pYE/s400/1719-large1.jpg
<paultag> charlie-tca: and this is a skullcap - http://www.tuques.com/images/skull_cap.jpg
<xteejx> So why "skullcap" then?
<paultag> last I checked :)
<hggdh> no offense taken, xteejx
<paultag> sorry for cruddy google pics, had to do a search
<hggdh> xteejx: because it caps the skull? I really do not know, only in the US I heard it
 * charlie-tca must be losing his mind. None of those look right
<paultag> charlie-tca: are you in the USA?
<paultag> I forget
<paultag> charlie-tca: long time no see, also :)
<charlie-tca> yes, Idaho
<paultag> oh, right right
<hggdh> charlie-tca: no, you are not losing your mind. kippahs tend to be, ah, hand-made
<hggdh> and many colours
<hggdh> (depending on the wearer)
<htorque> hggdh: good, my last question: do you think i should report a bug against apport? it is running but not popping up and windows on new crashes.
<htorque> *any
<hggdh> htorque: remove all current crashes, and force a new one
<hggdh> htorque: after making sure apport is indeed active
<htorque> that's what i did last night
<htorque> 'sudo status apport' reports 'apport start/running'
<hggdh> interesting
<xteejx> Whew
<hggdh> htorque: look at /etc/apport/blacklist.d, see what is in there (do not change blindly)
<xteejx> VERY nearly lost the system there, but it's ok
<hggdh> xteejx: you may only find out after logging out/in, or rebooting...
<htorque> hggdh: nope, not in there (those were compiz, unity-2d-places, libunity(-misc? i forgot) crashes)
<xteejx> hggdh:  Have done, it seems relatively stable
<hggdh> htorque: and you are running a full up-to-date oneiric?
<htorque> yup
<xteejx> hggdh: Would you mind copy and pasting my apt output line about 10 mins ago please? I forgot to take a note of it
<hggdh> xteejx: 9 to remove; evince evolution-exchange indicator-me kdebase-runtime-data <<<WTF libbrasero-media libindicator3 plasma-scriptengine-declarative <again WTF python-gnomecanvas ubuntu-desktop
<xteejx> hggdh: Brilliant! Thank you :)
<xteejx> Can anyone go to UDS? Just wondered
<micahg> xteejx: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/15/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-2/
<xteejx> micahg: Oh cool
<xteejx> I may need to renew my passport after all ;)
<xteejx> linux in general, and Ubuntu in particular needs a rollercoaster simulator of some sort :(
<htorque> hggdh: i found a way to trigger a compiz crash, apport didn't do anything (except collecting the data). am i good to go reporting this against apport? (sorry for repeatedly bugging you ;))
<hggdh> htorque: it should have driven apport, yes. But I am out of Oneiric right now, and do not know what goes with apport there
<xteejx> I haven't had any problems with apport. In fact I had a crash about 10 minutes ago and apport caught and filed it correctly
<xteejx> In Oneiric btw
<htorque> xteejx: thanks, good to know
<xteejx> hggdh: No prob :)
<jmburgess> micahg: still there? Sry I had to step out. Yes I did read the kernel triage procedures and followed them. It has been tested on the latest as well as mainline and been forwarded upstream
<micahg> jmburgess: k, just wanted to make sure you saw they have a different procedure
<jmburgess> micahg: no problem. I understand its all very diff
<om26er> seb128, Hi!
<om26er> appmenu-gtk is not on the cd so gtk2 applications don't export their menus to the unity menubar e.g. shotwell
<om26er> appmenu-gtk3 is installed though
<seb128> om26er, thanks
<seb128> hey ;-)
<seb128> I'm wondering why
<seb128> oh
<om26er> something to do with the seed ? seb128
<seb128> no, those are not seeded
<om26er> aha so they go in through recommends i guess
<seb128> yes
<seb128> indicator-appmenu should recommend it
<jmburgess> In the apport info is there a way to find out which packages are installed?
<seb128> jmburgess, only depends
<seb128> which are in the Dependencies textfile
<hggdh> jmburgess: you will find the depends of the failing packages
<hggdh> jmburgess: to find out all installed packages, run 'dpkg --get-selections'
<jmburgess> Thanks guys
<jmburgess> hggdh, I know about that. The reason I ask is because I was working on bug 818897 and he just mentioned when he unistalled virtualbox, suspend would work so this is a dup of bug 814323. Just making sure I didn't miss anything in the apport info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818897 in linux (Ubuntu) "System doesn't suspend to RAM (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818897
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814323 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox 4.1 (vboxdrv) Blocks Machine Suspend (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814323
<jmburgess> I should have checked procmodules for vboxdrv
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/776999
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 776999 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo W520] laptop freezes on ACPI-related actions (affects: 18) (dups: 1) (heat: 93)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> would like to help move this from confirmed to triaged... but do not have a ton of experience with ACPI issues
<bdmurray> pedro_: perhaps lightdm could use an apport package hook?
<seb128> it should probably copy what gdm is doing
<seb128> i.e adding the xorg config
<seb128> or logs
<pedro_> bdmurray, hello, yeah, will write one for it
<pedro_> based on the same gdm is doing
<bdmurray> pedro_: cool
<bdmurray> Those Problem with MergeList apt bugs were when behind a proxy right?
<bdmurray> Anybody remember the master bug?
<bdmurray> answering my question its bug 346386
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 346386 in apt (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "[MASTER] Update fails with invalid package files with "Encountered a section with no Package: header" (affects: 234) (dups: 179) (heat: 1362)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346386
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-03
<jmburgess> Is anyone available to mark bugs as triaged? I have two kernel bugs that I think are ready.
<yofel> jmburgess: most of us don't touch kernel bugs as the kernel team has their own procedure. You usually want to talk to JFo when he's here
<jmburgess> Yofel, ok ill go talk to ubuntu-kernel
<bullgard4_> My Natty kernel crashed. It left 63 lines of code in a virtual terminal. How can I generate a meaningful error report to Launchpad on this?
<charlie-tca> usually by filing a bug in terminal, with       ubuntu-bug linux
<charlie-tca> after restarting
<charlie-tca> That should include those lines automatically
<charlie-tca> and it helps to tell what you were doing when it happened
<bullgard4_> Of course it helps to tell what I were doing when the kernel crashed. But I doubt that these lines of text will be included automaticalle. I will give it a try.
<bullgard4_> s/automaticalle/automatically/ .
<charlie-tca> why? everything gets logged in dmesg
<bullgard4_> Not all goes logged in dmesg.
<bdmurray> yofel: did you find anything out about digikam and geolocation?
<yofel> no sorry, was busy getting the last bits of kde 4.7 and deps into oneiric
<bdmurray> yofel: that sounds kind of imporant ;-)
<jmburgess> Hey guys isn't bug 81942 just how background processes in the terminal work?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 81942 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[apport] update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81835)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81942
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 81835 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[apport] update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__() (affects: 13) (dups: 36) (heat: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81835
<bullgard4_> charlie-tca: '~$ ubuntu-bug linux' automatically added the files BootDmesg.txt and CurrentDmesg.txt" to the bug report. But these 2 files do not include processor register states, for example.
<yofel> it sure is, with FF ahead and some of us in berlin next week ;)
<jmburgess> Sorry I meant 819842
<yofel> lp 819842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819842 in ubuntu "Commands in the background are terminated after closing the terminal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819842
<charlie-tca> bullgard4_: do the backups include those?
<charlie-tca> like /var/log/dmesg.0
<yofel> uh yeah, when you close the terminal the shell inside dies and the background jobs with it (AFAIK)
<charlie-tca> or /var/log/dmesg.1
<yofel> there's nohup and screen if you need to keep them running
<bullgard4_> charlie-tca: What backups do you speak about?
<charlie-tca> if you look in /var/log you will see that there are backups of all current log files. Many logs are started new when you reboot.
<charlie-tca> Do the previous logs have what you are looking for?
<jmburgess> yofel, yeah that's what I thought. Maybe its a bug in git gui
<jmburgess> ?
<bullgard4_> yofel: In welchen Räumen der Humboldt-Universität wird die GNOME-Konferenz stattfinden?
<hggdh> jmburgess: no, it is not a bug. This is The Way It Works. The new process is still tied to the terminal. When a parent process dies, it carries all still-tied-in offspring
<hggdh> jmburgess: so, this is not a bug. The user should run the background process disconnected from the terminal (via, for example, 'nohup')
<hggdh> and, actually, 'nohup' describes the signal that is passed to the offspring (a kill -HUP)
<jmburgess> Hggdh, according to roadmr and the reporter this is different behavior than before. That's why I'm interested
<jmburgess> Hggdh, I agree with you though
<hggdh> roadmr: ^ What did you see?
<roadmr> hggdh: on Natty or even Oneiric with xterm, I can gedit & and then kill the terminal, and gedit stays
<roadmr> hggdh: on Oneiric with gnome-terminal, I do the same and gedit dies when I close the terminal
<yofel> bullgard4_: sry, was gone: https://www.desktopsummit.org/program has the schedule for the rooms
<yofel> click on workshops for the other schedule
<hggdh> interesting
<hggdh> roadmr, jmburgess: perhaps GTK disconnects/disconnected. Worth a look, indeed
<hggdh> roadmr, jmburgess: I subscribed to it; when I have time, I will also look at it
<roadmr> hggdh: using nohup to launch gui programs keeps them from dying when the terminal is closed :) (old Unix trick)
 * roadmr hadn't used nohup in years
<hggdh> roadmr: indeed, but without nohup I expected the spawned process to die -- and it did not, on Natty
<roadmr> hggdh: maybe the terminal didn't send any signals to its children before and it does now?
<hggdh> perhaps
<bullgard4_> yofel: I take it that the workshops will be held also in Audimax, Kinosaal, Rm2002, and Rm3038.
<hggdh> but it is not the term that sends HUP, it is the OS (init? Do not remember)
<yofel> bullgard4_: here's the usable plan https://www.desktopsummit.org/program/workshops-bofs
<yofel> I hope that one's right at least
<yofel> you coming to DS?
<bullgard4_> yofel: Yes, I will.
<yofel> yay
<jmburgess> hggdh, I think it is bash that's supposed to send the signal.
<roadmr> if a bug is marked upstream as won't fix (MP3 support on Firefox), should I mark the Launchpad bug won't fix as well, or is it best to make it invalid?
<charlie-tca> I tend to go with upstream in most cases.
<hggdh> makes sense -- and add a comment we are wont-fixing following to upstream decision
<charlie-tca> but you should be checking what the upstream status vs launchpad status means. Sometimes they are not the same, and we have to adjust launchpad status to match
<micahg> roadmr: bug #?
<roadmr> micahg: bug 820343 on launchpad, and upstream bug is here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=562730
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 562730 in Video/Audio "Reproducing Mp3 files with html5" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820343 in firefox (Ubuntu) "No support for HTML5 Audio tag (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820343
<roadmr> micahg: I'm still preparing the comment with this information, just wanted to be certain about what status to set to, so I can include an explanation in the comment
<roadmr> it seems to match LP's won't fix status (feature request that developers do not want to implement)
<micahg> roadmr: well, it's not entirely true, there won't be native support in Firefox for it, but if a gstreamer backend is added, it should be possible to play mp3 files with HTML5 audio
<roadmr> ah, interesting
<micahg> so, native support is won't fix, the ability to play mp3 w/HTML is wishlist triaged...
<micahg> oh, wait, hmm, there's a bug for gstreamer video support, I should make sure there's audio as well :)
<micahg> roadmr: I don't see an upstream bug for a gstreamer HTML5 audio backend, maybe worth filing
<roadmr> micahg: something like this (for video)? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422540
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 422540 in Video/Audio "GStreamer backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Assigned: ]
<micahg> roadmr: yep, but for audio, probably won't be worked on unless someone has an itch to scratch, but might as well file it
<roadmr> micahg: ok, I'll work on that then (filing it, not actually implementing :)
<micahg> roadmr: thanks
<bullgard4_> persia: ping
<tomtiger11> hello all
<tomtiger11> its very quiet
<Pici> no more bugs
<tomtiger11> is anyone going to talk?
<Pici> Well if you have a question about traiging just ask.  #ubuntu is the support channel though.
<tomtiger11> i know that but thanks, i was just expecting more chat
<charlie-tca> We seldom chat about anything except bugs here
<tomtiger11> i suppose we do
<tomtiger11> but who would talk about bugs alot
<bdmurray> Anybody remember an update-manager bug report about not offering to upgrade to the next release if on a Live CD?
<bdmurray> oh I do! bug 775656
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775656 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "'Ubuntu 11.04 Upgrade Available' must not be displayed when 10.10 is started from a Live CD (affects: 2) (heat: 44)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775656
<charlie-tca> That's right! It showed up in a big window in the middle of the screen
<tomtiger11> any help on bug 657788 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657788 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "grub minimal bash after first Maverick update (affects: 5) (heat: 27)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657788
<tomtiger11> im looking for a good simple bug to triage as im quite new
<tomtiger11> anyone find me an easy bug to triage?
<tomtiger11> as i dont think bug ^^ is any good for me
<yofel> what's the application you use most frequently - triage bugs for that
<tomtiger11> um
<tomtiger11> firefox
<yofel> micahg: ^
 * micahg hides
<yofel> hehe
<charlie-tca> heh, that was easy
<micahg> firefox is a little tricky, a lot of "bugs" are caused by addons
<tomtiger11> what, i like the internet?!?!?
<tomtiger11> so you think i am totaly new eh?
<tomtiger11> il look for one in firefox
<micahg> tomtiger11: no, no comment about you, just about firefox triage in geenral
 * micahg certainly doesn't want to discourage help though since there are so many bugs to look at
<tomtiger11> @micagh how about bug 629164?
 * micahg kicks ubot4 
<tomtiger11> whats the * for
<micahg> that's not a firefox bug
<micahg> it's for an "action" versus a statement, one can do it by starting a line with /me
<tomtiger11> ok
 * tomtiger11 
 * roadmr greets tomtiger11
<tomtiger11> i would love to be a member of the ubuntu council
 * tomtiger11 sobbs loudly as he wants a *@ubuntu.com forwarder =[
<paultag> tomtiger11: that's not a reason to get one.
<tomtiger11> how do you comment me?
 * tomtiger11 is new is irc channels
<paultag> tomtiger11: type the name, or part of it then hit tab
<charlie-tca> tomtiger11: you can get that by becoming an ubuntu member
<tomtiger11> paultag: i didnt say it was
<paultag> tomtiger11: generally the people who care about the email don't so much care about the work :)
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: get what?!?
<tomtiger11> paultag: i care about the work, and the email
<charlie-tca> !member
<ubot4> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<charlie-tca> tomtiger11: the *@ubuntu.com
<tomtiger11> paultag: and honestly i didnt know about cloaks until 5 seconds ago or near bouts
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: i have looked at what i get, and how i join
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: and i probaly wont use the cloaks, but id use the rest
<bdmurray> so depressing
<bdmurray> I found a ubiquity bug with 36 duplicates!
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> That is depressing
<bdmurray> But wait that's only 2.4% of the total
<tomtiger11> bdmurray: really?
<bdmurray> so still lots more work to do
<tomtiger11> bdmurray: have you ever been called a nerd, because i have.
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> bdmurray: nerd.
<paultag> There, now he has
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> That's funny
<tomtiger11> paultag: nerd
<paultag> tomtiger11: how old are you, by chance? You read like someone under the age of 17
<paultag> tomtiger11: dude, I went to public school. I've been called worse things by better people :)
<roadmr> bdmurray: I think bug 784442 has been wrongly set as a duplicate of bug 743359
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784442 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu install fails (dup-of: 743359)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784442
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 743359 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Installer: LockFailedException: Failed to lock /target/var/cache/apt/archives/lock (affects: 45) (dups: 36) (heat: 316)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743359
<tomtiger11> paultag: why the hell would i tell you my age
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: by chance, what does the red nick mean?
<roadmr> 784442 has a syslog that a user with another problem attached, and the dupe status was set based on that, but it's not the original reporter's syslog
<paultag> tomtiger11: because you read like someone under 18, and generally I stay away from them. Also, might want to check out ubuntu-youth, they are a group of kids. Might help :)
<bdmurray> roadmr: okay unmark it
<roadmr> bdmurray: ok, will do, thanks
<bdmurray> I didn't check for squashfs-error tags when marking those dupes
<tomtiger11> paultag: i never read well on the internet, whats the point?
<charlie-tca> tomtiger11: it is the color your irc client uses for that nick
<paultag> No point. I'm off. Have a nice day :)
<tomtiger11> bdmurray: how do i change the status of a bug?
<charlie-tca> Usually those of us who are older don't mind telling ages
<charlie-tca> tomtiger11: is the red nick a highlighted nick or just normal?
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: Id rather not start an irc argument
<charlie-tca> Is it the only nick in a different color?
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: ^ is normal
<charlie-tca> Are all the other nicks one color?
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: but the one above that is red
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: yes, but yours and pauls is red
<charlie-tca> Most of the clients will color nicks to let you see them rapidly
<charlie-tca> that's all it is
<charlie-tca> Unless it only shows red when I give your name
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: i dont think mine does that
<charlie-tca> tomtiger11: did this go red?
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> or do all the lines from me go red?
<charlie-tca> It is telling you someone wrote directly to your nick
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: just that one that you said my name on
<charlie-tca> That is called a highlight
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: ok!
<charlie-tca> It is to get your attention
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: i know that but it could have been different
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: ok, guys ive got to go
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: il talk tomorrow (GMT)
<charlie-tca> okay, have fun
<tomtiger11> bye
<tomtiger11> =]
<paultag> someone's pre-pubesent
<paultag> Oh crap, did not mean to write that out loud. /clear
<charlie-tca> heh
 * charlie-tca hates when he talks out loud by accident
<hggdh> now, that one was an interesting dialog
 * hggdh is happy to have been elsewhere
<roadmr> but you still got to read it - best of both worlds
<hggdh> yes!
<yofel> does someone know why the debian-installer apport-hook doesn't collect /var/log/installer/* ?
<hggdh> yofel: /var/log/installer/ is only created after the install completes. Maybe because of that?
<yofel> well, I wanted to file a bug about the installer *after* install, wouldn't the installer logs be usefull?
<hggdh> then yes, certainly
<hggdh> and, stoipping to think about it, I doubt apport would be able to run *during* install... bdmurray ^?
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you repeat the question fully?
<hggdh> bdmurray: why the apport hook for debian-installer does not collect /var/log/installer?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I don't have an answer but do know how to fix it
<hggdh> yofel: ^ :-)
<yofel> :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: so you will do it, or should I?
<bdmurray> I'll do it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-04
 * tomtiger11 welcomes all
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: im back, muhahahahah!(Joke)
<tomtiger11> abhinav-: welcome
<abhinav-> tomtiger11: thanks :)
<tomtiger11> abhinav-: no problem *)
<tomtiger11> abhinav-: oops :)
<tomtiger11> abhinav-: its quite quiet here
<abhinav-> hm I guess many peoply would have gone for the desktop summit
<tomtiger11> maybe, or there to busy triaging bugs, thats probaly not going to happen!
<tomtiger11> how do i register an irc nick on launchpad?
<tomtiger11> tiagolramos: welcome to ubuntu-bugs irc chat!
<tomtiger11> dont worry, ive registered it!
<tomtiger11> im breaking the ice, bye!
<bdmurray> yofel: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=569729
<ubot4> Debian bug 569729 in digikam "digikam: Geolocation Using Marble Not Available" [Normal,Fixed]
<bdmurray> Could not find module FindMarbleWidget.cmake or a configuration file for package MarbleWidget.
<bdmurray> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75801087/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.digikam_2%3A1.9.0-1ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> bdmurray: thanks, the marble devs seem to have dropped that for 4.7 and digikam 2.0 uses libkgeomap instead, I'll see what can be done
<^arky^> bdmurray, Do you why some many emacs packages (cbe, ieieo, etc) are broken in 10.04
<bdmurray> mvo: what does apt-cdrom identify [] mean?
<bdmurray> mvo: the stuff in the square brackets in particular
<bdmurray> Aug  3 20:59:04 ubuntu apt-setup: [d33553c53c246d8f29a64e66fa3b5305-2]
<mvo> bdmurray: its the "checksum" (identifier) of the cd
<bdmurray> mvo: cool
<jibel> mvo, re bdmurray's question is that a md5 or sha256 (looks like md5)
<jibel> mvo, bdmurray for example in bug 820731
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820731 in casper (Ubuntu) "Oneiric Ocelot Xubuntu Desktop images fail to install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820731
<jibel> it says Aug  4 08:53:29 ubuntu apt-setup: [d33553c53c246d8f29a64e66fa3b5305-2]
<mvo> jibel: neither, its just a hash of the rootdirectory of the medium
<mvo> its not useful for verifiying if the medium is ok unfortunately
<jibel> :(
<jibel> mvo, so the only way to identify the medium from syslog is the label ?
<bdmurray> jibel: do you mean the deb cdrom line?
<jibel> bdmurray, no rather Aug  4 08:16:16 ubuntu apt-setup: Found label 'Xubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Alpha amd64 (20110803.2)'
<bdmurray> jibel: well its basically the same
<bdmurray> ubuntu apt-setup: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)]/ natty main restricted
<jibel> bdmurray, what do you think about the last lines of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/820731/+attachment/2254286/+files/syslog , could that be a fatal error ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820731 in casper (Ubuntu) "Oneiric Ocelot Xubuntu Desktop images fail to install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed]
<jibel> I fail to understand why same version of 11.10 systematically fails on charlie-tca's tests and doesn't for me.
<bdmurray> that ValueError is common with bad hardware
<bdmurray> but I am not seeing any SQUASHFS errors
<bdmurray> Aug  4 14:28:46 ubuntu kernel: [ 2404.402069] SysRq : SAK
<bdmurray> Aug  4 14:28:46 ubuntu kernel: [ 2404.402127] SAK: killed process 1508 (Xorg): task_session(p)==tty->session
<bdmurray> that's rather suspicious
<bdmurray> jibel: ^
<brendand> roadmr - does this shell command make sense for finding the interface?
<brendand> nmcli dev list | grep -B 1 wireless | grep GENERAL.DEVICE | awk '{print $2}'
<brendand> roadmr - out of curiosity, what did you use?
<jibel> charlie-tca, ^ what bdmurray said. looks like bug 788435
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788435 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with RuntimeError in __init__(): could not create GdkCursor object - SysRq : SAK pressed (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788435
<jibel> but at a different stage of the installation.
<charlie-tca> and that is going to be low importance?
<charlie-tca> I hit no keys, simply wait for the install to hang, on both arches
<jibel> charlie-tca, I'm not talking about importance but trying to understand what is happening.
<charlie-tca> oh, sorry
<charlie-tca> I think my brain died last night
<jibel> the OR didn't reply so we don't know if he did something or the system killed the console.
<charlie-tca> I see
<bdmurray> there are plenty of bugs with SysRq: SAK in them
<charlie-tca> I have to kill it here, since it just spins for as long as I let it
<charlie-tca> I thought it might be hardware failure, until I reproduced on both systems at the same time
<charlie-tca> Well, unless there is something else I can run, I am going cut my grass
<charlie-tca> it worked
<andersk> Can someone set bug 815190 to importance Medium and bug 820147 to Low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 815190 in gnupg2 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "gpg2: pkglue.c:41: mpi_from_sexp: Assertion `data' failed. (affects: 1) (heat: 410)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815190
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820147 in mutter (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Transparency broken in non-maximized windows (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820147
<bdmurray> hggdh: bug 820582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820582 in apport (Ubuntu) "debian-installer package hook should include installer log files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820582
<hggdh> bdmurray: looking
 * hggdh bows foe the man
<yofel> bdmurray: thanks! :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you!
<bdmurray> no problem
<ashams> Can someone please set Importance to this bug: http://pad.lv/275971
<paultag> ashams: sorry, that's an ubuntu-community and ubuntu-website bug
<paultag> ashams: I'm subscribed to it as well
<paultag> ashams: let it run, it's generating lots of talk.
<ashams> paultag: yeah but we just wanted to move on :)
<paultag> ashams: yuppers :)
<ashams> paultag: thanks
<paultag> ashams: cheers, good luck, I'll be watching :)
<ashams> paultag: thanks
<trinikrono> hello bugsquad was there a hugday today?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-05
<maum> hi
<maum> how can I upload the bug?
<hggdh> maum: I am not sure I understand you
<maum> hggdh, it's ok
<bkerensa> maum: use apport or ubuntu bug
<maum> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/167005
<hggdh> maum: support is on #ubuntu
<maum> hggdh, ok
<RedSingularity> micahg: available?
<RedSingularity> mvo: have a minute?
<mvo> RedSingularity: good morning! sure
<RedSingularity> mvo: morning :)
<RedSingularity> Can find the culprit package causing the failure.  bug 798512
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798512 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading Kubuntu to version 11.04 error at the second process (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798512
<RedSingularity> cant*
<RedSingularity> mvo: ^^
 * mvo looks
<mvo> RedSingularity: its not entirely clear, it seem the libpolkit-qt-1-0  and libqapt-rntime, that seems to keep libpolkit-qt-1-0 in but because it breaks on libpolkit-qt-1-1 this causes havoc
<RedSingularity> mvo: what would you suggest?
<mvo> let me look further
<RedSingularity> mvo: oh, do you read it from the bottom up or the top down?
<mvo> Investigating (0) libqapt-runtime [ amd64 ] < 1.1.3-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2 > ( kde )
<mvo> RedSingularity: I commented in the bug, it seems a PPA package on the system is causing this
<RedSingularity> mvo: pm
<evfool> ping mvo
<mvo> hey evfool
<evfool> mvo: do you know what's the status with 215151? it's In progress, but nobody's assigned...
<evfool> mvo: bug 215151
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215151 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager fails to fecth up grades For PS3 (heat: 2)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215151
<mvo> evfool: I send a request to the admin team to fix that with a redirect, but I think it never went anywhere, iirc update-manager eventually got smart about it and rewrote deb-src lines for ports to archive
<mvo> so I think this should be either invalid or fix-released by now
<evfool> mvo: and please merge my branch from bug 820126, I've made a crasher mistake in a previous branch and fixed it now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820126 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with TypeError in update_count(): unsupported operand type(s) for /: 'NoneType' and 'int' (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820126
<evfool> mvo: yeah, I see the code now for that in DistUpgradeController, so I'm setting it to Fix Released (the ports.ubuntu.com thing)
<mvo> evfool: done :)
<evfool> mvo: thanks
<mvo> thx
<mvo> I upload a new version now
<kamusin> qa tracker is having some troubles today right?
<kamusin> am getting a fatal error at qapkgstatus.module on line 205
<hggdh> the tracker is currently down, being looked at, kamusin
<kamusin> is good to know that, thank you hggdh :)
<sectech> What do we do with bugs that have been marked as triaged, but are still marked as new in an upstream tracker.  I have a few bugs from 2008 that are still "new" upstream
<micahg> sectech: well, they're in upstream's hands at that point, so technically from a bugsquad perspective, nothing, if you want, you can see if there's anything missing from the upstream report to help it move along
<micahg> especially with wishlist/low bugs, they could sit as triaged/new upstream for a long time
<sectech> Okay, I'll need to sit down and look over my old bugs...  It's been a few years since I have done this...
<sectech> ok
<sectech> hah my Karma is at 4...   It was up quite high once upon a time.
<hggdh> heh. Yes, it happens :-)
<sectech> 4 years...  It would be fun to get back into this.
<sectech> I seem to remember that responding to bugs was quite time demanding though
<micahg> with ~50k bugs in the New state in Ubuntu, we can definitely use the help
<sectech> micahg:  crap, it's gotten worse :P
<greg-g> sectech: heya! long time no see :)
<sectech> hey greg-g :) I was wondering who would recognize me.
<greg-g> I haven't done a ton of triage work lately, either, still hanging around though
<sectech> greg-g:  I vanished off the face of the earth when I got a decent day job :P
<sectech> I'm back in school though... CS degree this time.
<sectech> wait... that's what I was doing last time while I was triaging... I'm in a different city this time :P
<greg-g> hah, awesome, welcome back to free time :)
<sectech> greg-g: :)
<sectech> I have a bit of catching up to do...
<greg-g> my triage numbers went up whenever finals came around
<sectech> went up you say?  That's the time of year when they should have gone down :P
<sectech> I shouldn't talk... my WOW play time goes up at exam time
<greg-g> :)
<sectech> bdmurray:  *nod*
<tomtiger11> hello
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> :)
<tomtiger11> bkerensa: :)
<tomtiger11> who wants me to forse them to identify there nick
<tomtiger11> because i would, but im not
<charlie-tca> tomtiger11: general chat is better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: you do realise that no-one is talking here, so i thought id start somthing off
<tomtiger11> so i said a jokey kinda thing
<charlie-tca> You do realize this is not a general chat channel?
<paultag> ubuntu-youth is a nice one to chit chat in
<paultag> /me afk
 * tomtiger11 
<tomtiger11> charlie-tca: yes........
<bkerensa> How do I do a search to list all bugs I have worked on? My search is not showing a complete list
<bkerensa> nvm found it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-06
<njin> Hello friends, where is stored .xsession-errors file ? is on the sistem or is generated by apport?
<yofel> njin: it's the error output of the GUI apps, and it's in ~/.xsession-errors
<njin> thanks
<njin> with search I cannot find it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-07
<njin> Hello friends, i've to track a evolution bug that happens only when the prg is started from hotkey
<njin> I've thinked to modify the gnome-keybinding-properties to launch the dbg script that start evolution-dbg, but I don't know how to open and modify the gnome-keybinding-properties to point at the script
<njin> All this because evolution start from hotkey, looking at top in terminal, but misteriously it vanish.
<bullgard4_> Natty reports: "System program problem detected." What package can I associate this bug to when reporting to Launchpad?
<bullgard4_> Natty reports: "System program problem detected." What package can I associate this bug to when reporting to Launchpad?
<bullgard4_> Natty reports: "System program problem detected." What package can I associate this bug to when reporting to Launchpad?
<tomtiger11> !bye
<ubot4> Au revoir!
<bullgard4_> Natty reports: "System program problem detected." What package can I associate this bug to when reporting to Launchpad?
<penguin42> doesn't it offer to report that for you?
<penguin42> oh, maybe not on the release versions?
<hggdh> apport is disabled by default on stable
<hggdh> but if you are seeing 'system program problem detected...", the apport is active, so this is a different issue
<nzkoz> Hey guys, I've added the details of what's wrong to a launchpad bug, is there anyone around who can tell me if there's anything else I should do?
<nzkoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/memcached/+bug/637114
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 637114 in memcached (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Large multiget requests randomly broken (affects: 4) (heat: 7)" [High,Triaged]
<njin1> !bye
<ubot4> Au revoir!
<micahg> nzkoz: the place to ask would probably be #ubuntu-server tomorrow during North American business hours
<micahg> nzkoz: finding the commit in question was a great help
<nzkoz> micahg: cheers, I'm mostly after making sure that people who *should* have been notified have been, because it's a 'high' bug and what not
<nzkoz> we're not suffering as we've rebuilt from source in the meantime and it'll fall off my radar soon :)
<micahg> yeah, they're subscribed, but stuff can slip through the cracks sometimes
<micahg> I'm sure they'll get to it eventually, but if you'd like a faster turnaround, you can ask them tomorrow
<micahg> not guaranteed, but they'll let you know what timeframe to expect
<nzkoz> and that'd be in #ubuntu-server tomorrow right? thanks!
<micahg> yep
<nzkoz> man thanks
<nzkoz> many...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-30
<game2> I'm in disagreement with penalvch on bug 764003.  Can someone please clarify policy?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 764003 in linux "vodafone k3805-z requires "ifconfig usb0 -arp" prior to connecting to achieve connectivity" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764003
<game2> Why can only the original reporter be part of triage, when others have the same problem?
 * micahg is responding to game2 by E-Mail
<cheako> bug 1007089
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007089 in linux "overlayfs alters /proc/self/exe link(s), making result a dead link." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007089
<cheako> Prevents the application or any dependencies from functioning correctly at all.  A match, High Importance.
<cheako> Renders essential features or functionality of the application or dependencies broken or ineffective.  Second match for High.
<cheako> Impacts accessibility of a core application.  Possible match, High.
<cheako> Severely affects applications beyond the package responsible for the root cause. one match for Critical.  This was basically why I was saying the bug needed an importance bump.
<cheako> Consequently there are zero matches that would suggest the Importance on this bug is correctly set at Medium...  There was at one time, but that has since changed.
<maxb> It is, however, conceivable that some might deem overlayfs to equate to a "non-core application"
<cheako> maxb: It still matches for Critical.  Plus it "Impacts accessibility of a core application."  I consider dpkg/start-stop-daemon to be core.
<cheako> Yeah, it's status as a non-core kernel module is irrelevant(as far as I can tell).  One part that might be in question is whether overlayfs' any dependencies matches for the applications it's effecting.
<cheako> I'm not even sure if that means that overlayfs needs to depend on or if it needs to be a depende.  The question about alternatives, in this case filesystems, would nullify these...  I say that's on purpose and alternative solutions are irrelevent, it's typically the case the some one chooses to use X because it does what they need.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-31
<ldz420> Hey I have recently reported a bug about a week ago and it hasn't gotten any attention. is this a normal wait period or have I done something incorrect or should I go to ubuntu-bugs-announce and state the bug request there.
<ldz420> well take care
<Drozd> Hello. Can I report a bug here?
<Drozd> I don't want to register or anything in Launchpad (seems to be a too much administrative) , just simply report a bug.
<maxb> Drozd: IRC is not a good place to report bugs, please use Launchpad
<Drozd> I don't want to create Launchpad account
<maxb> why? its not hard
<Drozd> maxb: I know, but I forget passwords immediatly. I had multiple accounts there but always forgot the password bcs. I'm not using Launchpad offten.
<iceroot> Drozd: please use launchpad because the crash-report and other usefull infos are automaticly attached
<iceroot> Drozd: and then use the tool "ubuntu-bug packagename"
<Drozd> iceroot: no crush report, it's visual bug in display manager
<iceroot> Drozd: please use ubuntu-bug
<iceroot> Drozd: then the correct information are attached (versions, system infos and so on)
<maxb> Launchpad is the tool chosen by Ubuntu to manage its bug reports. It's not really a viable option to special-case the bug reporting procedure for people who won't use it.
<Drozd> iceroot: using ubuntu-bug seems to be a stupid thing bcs. app don't even crash or anything.
<iceroot> Drozd: instead of discussion this here for 5 minutes you should already have a LP account
<iceroot> Drozd: we dont accept bugs report over irc, please respect that
<iceroot> Drozd: and i already told you that ubuntu-bug is doing more then just adding a crash-report
<Drozd> iceroot: i respect that. and please, could you respect that i don't want to create Launchpad account? Rather please offer me other choice how to report bug.
<iceroot> Drozd: no
<iceroot> !bug | Drozd
<ubot2> Drozd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Drozd> iceroot: at least, could you please tell me, why there is no other way how to report bug for simple people who just don't want to mess up with system/administrative?
<iceroot> Drozd: because WE have to manage the bugs
<iceroot> Drozd: and our tool for managing bugs is Launchpad
<iceroot> Drozd: maybe some of the devs have a question on the bug so we can use LP to discuss that on the bug, maybe the bug needs to be put upstream, so LP is the way to manage that upstream
<iceroot> Drozd: we dont want 20 tools for managing ubuntu bugs, we want exactly 1 tool for bugs and that is LP. so there is no need to discuss that here, if you dont want to create a LP account then we are sorry that we can not manage your bug
<Drozd> iceroot: it lost one single thing - simplicity. Let's say, one simple web form with e-mail check will be much faster and you can add that data to LP later...
<iceroot> Drozd: what about "ubuntu-bug packagename" is not simple?
<Drozd> iceroot: yes, it is, but i highly disagree that it can check visual glitches...
<iceroot> Drozd: its the easiest way for us to manage bugs because the IMPORTANT informations are added automaticly
<iceroot> Drozd: ...
<iceroot> Drozd: as is said!!!! other usefull infos are added too not just crash reports
<iceroot> what is so hard to understand about that?
<maxb> Drozd: in the time you've argued about it, you could have reported the bug already
<iceroot> and now please lets stop this discussion
<Drozd> ok, here is the deal. I will link you to youtube video I made and if you say that ubuntu-bug will catch that error, I will even create another LP account which i will forget password to again.
<maxb> Drozd: you persist in missing the point
<maxb> Launchpad's value here is in collecting and organizing information
<iceroot> Drozd: hopefully you will never forget your YT password
<iceroot> Drozd: are you going to google then and say, hey is there another way to upload youtube vidoes because i dont want to remeber a password?
<Drozd> iceroot: point is, I use my google account every day. I will create LP account to report one bug and probably never use LP again.
<maxb> you are effectively asking for special treatment to report a bug in a way that is less convenient for the people who will work on it
<maxb> that seems selfish to me
<iceroot> Drozd: maybe you will use ubuntu one
<iceroot> Drozd: same login as LP
<Drozd> Drozd: I don't even use Ubuntu One
<iceroot> Drozd: and please let stop this discussion now, we have told you what to do
<maxb> and rather pointless, considering the triviality of the step you object to
<iceroot> so i guess we answered your question
<Drozd> ok, here is the other one: why can't you just look on my bug and tell me, that ubuntu-bug will identify that bug (and not just send my system infos)?
<iceroot> Drozd: are you a troll?
<iceroot> Drozd: how often did i told you what ubuntu-bug is doing?
<Drozd> iceroot: I've done ubuntu-bug and checked its report and there is nothing which will identify my bug.
<iceroot> Drozd: last time (read it!!) ubuntu-bug packagename  will create a bug on Launchpad, we you can put a title and a description, ubuntu-bug is setting up the package-settings correctly, it will also put informations about your ubuntu-system like the version, language and so on also it will try to look for a crash report and append it too
<iceroot> Drozd: also read
<iceroot> !bug | Drozd
<ubot2> Drozd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Drozd> iceroot: ok, with ubuntu-bug no need to create LP account?
<iceroot> i am out
<iceroot> last time (read it!!) ubuntu-bug packagename  will create a bug on Launchpad
<iceroot> so it will create a bug on Launchpad of course with your account....
<iceroot> Drozd: just read what we are writing please
<Drozd> I'm reading.
<iceroot> we are always available for help but its a good idea to read what we are saying
<Drozd> I also read all that bug report page
<iceroot> create a LP account, use "ubuntu-bug packagename" put in a title and a description, thats all
<iceroot> takes maybe 5 minutes
<Drozd> lets sum it: So if I don't want to create LP account there is NO other way how to report bug?
<Drozd> yes/no answere is ok for me, i will thank you for your help and leave
<iceroot> Drozd: without LP account you can not create a bug
<Drozd> iceroot: thank you for your time and help. bye
<ldz420> I have created a bug report I have used ubuntu-bug package which attached useful information I also created a screenshot. it has a low heat level so I assume that is why no one is interested in looking at it but is there any idea on how to further pursue a resolution?
<ldz420> I did make a work around which was to downgrade. If anyone comes with any ideas please leave comment in comment field bug#1029665
<njin> today's upgrade remove xorg without reinstalling it
<njin> hggdh: sorry: who i've to advice for this ? ^^
<hggdh> njin: on quantal?
<njin> yes
<njin> just updated list
<hggdh> njin: you probably have quantal-proposed in your APT source.list
<hggdh> not all of X has been upgraded yet, and updates must be done manually (and carefully)
<njin> yes, proposed are enabled
<njin> ok, thanks
<micahg> njin: -proposed in quantal is not recommended to be run unless you want your system broke :)
<hggdh> disable it -- packages go to -proposed because all pre-reqs are not yet built
<njin> LOL
<njin> done
<njin> thanks everybody
<hggdh> welcome
<pedro_> hey folks
<hggdh> yo pedro_ how's life?
<njin> hello pedro_
<roadmr> pedro_: \o/
<pedro_> hggdh: njin roadmr  hey :-)
<pedro_> hggdh: good good. how's everything in the South of the US?
<hggdh> hot as hell... But right now I am in Boston, which is quite nice :-)
<brendand> pedro_, where have you been :)
<pedro_> brendand: been around, just not in the channel :-P
<pedro_> I guess no one revealed the BugSquad secret , right?
<pedro_> specially to hggdh
<pedro_> that'd be terrible, a thousand Pandas could die if you guys do that
<hggdh> pedro_: you are in my list
<hggdh> (the bad one)
<pedro_> :-) :-)
 * LordOfTime yawns
<LordOfTime> hggdh: you got my memoserv?
<LordOfTime> a while ago, about the bot going away
<jibel> pedro_, hey, don't talk about pandas to hggdh ATM, he'd like to see them all eradicated from the surface of the earth ;)
<hggdh> kill them all, is what I say. All pandas on a board
<pedro_> jibel: and there you go why there's no Pandas in the Amazon Rainforest
 * pedro_ sending an email to PETA re hggdh 
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-01
<noxs> hi all
<noxs> since upgrading a server from 10.04lts to precise i got a problem. GRUB loses the timeout, so booting doesnt work anymore then. update-grub brings the timeout back. but after some restarting the error repeats. some idea?
<mitchcz> hello, i want to report a bug
<mitchcz> i just updated to actual linux ubuntu 12 and since it when my notebook is not connected to 220V after time that screen goes darker, on top right corner show brightness and then my ntb goes to freeze and screen is blinking. mouse is still available to move, but no reaction to clicks
<mitchcz> someone has same issue?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've attached debdiffs to high-importance bugs affecting Precise which will need SRUs, but don't have time to do the necessary on Quantal. I've subscribed ubuntu-sponsors. Is there anything else I ought to do to get the attention of the package maintainers (samba and apt) ?
<IntuitiveNipple> bug #1008289 and bug #1016895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1008289 in software-center-agent ""Failed to download repository information" for purchased application" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008289
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016895 in samba "smbd crashed with SIGABRT in dump_core()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016895
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-02
<danielbauwens> Can someone help me with a known bug of 12.04? It seems alot of people are getting this.
<danielbauwens> "This bug has been affecting me as well. Two spontaneous logouts in 1 day wherein the screen will go dark for a few seconds after which the login screen appears. All work lost."
<danielbauwens> Anybody?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bdmurray: the launchpad improvements addon seems to have the same xulid as some malicious malware on windows, can we change it, Firefox is now disabliing it automatically?
<bdmurray> micahg: yeah, should be easy are there guidelines for choosing a xulid?
<micahg> bdmurray: idk, that's why I highlighted chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, it's just a uuid. so you can use something like uuidgen
<chrisccoulson> what are the chances of 2 addons ending up with the same id though?
<bdmurray> well the xulid being used is the one for firefox itself I believe
<chrisccoulson> ouch
<s9iper1> hggdh:
<hggdh> s9iper1:
<matyas> Hi folks. I just wanted to report a bug using ubuntu-bug. However, when I open ubuntu-bug and then click "Other problem", I get an error saying "You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information". Only the 'close' button is available, after clicking, the application closes.
<matyas> Can this be considered a ubuntu-bug bug?
<s9iper1> matyas: about which software or which package you want to report the bug ?
<matyas> ubuntu-bug, since it doesn't allow me to select 'Other problem'. Originally it would be the Bluetooth in settings.
<s9iper1> matyas: you need to run this command this will be fine ubuntu-bug gnome-bluetooth
<matyas> Okay, thanks. I'll start reporting the other ones as well.
<s9iper1> yw
<bdmurray> micahg: okay fixed
<micahg> bdmurray: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-03
<game2> please set bug 1029685 to Triaged and Low -- the fix has already been committed upstream, and the current impact is very limited, as the affected script seems to only be an example.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029685 in jackd2 "jack_control script corrupted in 1.9.8~dfsg.4+20120529git007cdc37-1ubuntu2 " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029685
<kaddi> hi, i have a backtrash where the symbols are missing and would like to install the dbg packages for that
<kaddi> however i can't seem to figure out which ones I needed
<kaddi> can someone help me identify what I need
<kaddi>  http://pastebin.com/tsCGDucb
<kaddi> i installed amaork-dbg, but that didn't help
<kaddi> th crash report assistant can't figure out which ones are needed either
<hggdh> pedro_:
<pedro_> hggdh: yeeeees?
<pedro_> hggdh: it wasn't me
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-04
<Laibsch> has it become acceptable policy for bug triagers to close tickets as invalid where the OP cannot provide requested information because it requires being in a special location to trigger a bug and the OP is no longer there?
<Laibsch> as in "close two or three days after the original report".
<Laibsch> Hobbsee no longer hangs out in this channel?
<hjd> Could someone mark bug 925005 Triaged/High (Prevents the application or any dependencies from functioning correctly at all). See also the latest comment if you have an idea what the difference might be which trigger this bug on Ubuntu, but not on Debian.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925005 in moria "moria fails to start with "Abort" error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925005
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> done
<hjd> penguin42: thank you :)
<penguin42> np
<penguin42> I assume that it's OK to close bug 159495 as EoL - it was reported on Hardy, the package was removed after Hardy, and it's a (universe) Gui package so I assume doesn't land in the LTS supported that ends in April 2013 for Hardy server?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 159495 in kdvi "kdvi doesn't want to play with tetex anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159495
<Robin2258> so, I'm curious about applying to Bug Squad as I think it would be good "professional development".
<Robin2258> any advice?  Has anyone found that being on the bug squad has helped them become better software testers, software quality pros?
<penguin42> it's interesting
<Robin2258> how so?
<penguin42> triaging bugs certainly helps you see the range of different problems that can occur; although you don't necessarily see the details about what line of code caused them
<Robin2258> makes sense.  Has the experience translated into not necessarily something to put on a resume, but made you a better software tester or software quality professional?
<penguin42> a bit difficult to tell - I've been a softie for so long
<penguin42> I think the experience of seeing the ways things break is good to know how to design things not to break
<Robin2258> that's promising.
<Robin2258> I don't know, hoping that something like bug squad would translate into "extra curricular" professional development if that makes sense.
<penguin42> Robin2258: Well, that depends what you're into - I mean the other type of thing is if you're actually a dev then go help out on a package upstream, go fix the bugs
<Robin2258> well, mostly code reviews, code inspection.
<penguin42> do you do reviews/inspection without any of the writing?
<Robin2258> well yeah, the author can't be in charge of his own review.
<penguin42> Robin2258: Right, but normally what I've seen is for each author to review someone elses
<Robin2258> okay.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-05
<penguin42> anyone have any thoughts on what to do with old Hardy bugs - it's LTS so server side is still in support; is it OK to close non-servery things?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: Not sure... is the LTS limited to just the server-seeded packages ?
<penguin42> well, wiki.ubuntu.com says 'Hardy Heron 8.04 LTS April 24, 2008 Supported until April 2013 (Server)'
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah... was thinking of some of my own servers. They have packages on them that aren't in the server seeding
<penguin42> sigh, and apport-cli is complaining 'the launchpadlib Python module is not installed' - but I have python-launchpadlib
<IntuitiveNipple> On hardy?
<penguin42> no, quantal
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh ok
<penguin42> ah, this looks like it's bug 1023964
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023964 in apport "apport-collect has missing dependence: launchpadlib Python" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023964
<penguin42> it's always kind of depressing when you triage one bug but end up filing or finding 2 more
<penguin42> ooh, lp now show the bug you're duping to after you enter the number - I've wanted that for YEARS - thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> I know the bug-sprouting feeling ... hit that twice in the last week and ended up writing fixes for 5 packages!
<penguin42> right, time to give up for the day - after having confirmed a 4 year old bug on Quantal - (bug 274767)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 274767 in gv "gv 'Open File' dialog not displaying files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274767
<penguin42> not that anyone uses gv any more
<IntuitiveNipple> what is it? :p
<penguin42> old school pdf/ps viewer
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhhh
<penguin42> used to use it a lot many many years ago, but hey it's old enough it's using libraries that don't do scroll wheel
<penguin42> anyway
<blkperl> Can someone mark bug 964989 with importance High, reasoning: "Renders essential features or functionality of the application or dependencies broken or ineffective"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964989 in ganeti "Ganeti initialization fails because PyCurl is linked against GnuTLS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964989
<IntuitiveNipple> blkperl: done
<blkperl> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-29
<marmuta> Hi, could someone look at bug #1195857 and see if it can be marked public? I'm unable to access it.
<jibel> marmuta, done
<marmuta> Awesome, thanks!
<leszek> hi, we found a problem in kde-workspace's kcontrol/dateandtime/helper.cpp. See: http://forums.netrunner-os.com/showthread.php?tid=1086&pid=2272#pid2272 . The question that pops around in my mind is if its a general kde bug or distribution specific ?
<mitya57> leszek: looks like upstream issue (I've never seen a /posix directory)
<mitya57> but you can ask in #kubuntu-devel to be sure
<leszek> mitya57: the posix directory is in /usr/share/zoneinfo itself. And the helper.cpp is copying a symlink which points to this posix directory. But not with an absolute path. Thats the issue here. But I am not sure if this is debian based distribution specific bug or if other distributions use the same links in /usr/share/zoneinfo
<mitya57> leszek: you can try looking at our kde-workspace patches (in debian/patches/ directory) and see if they touch that code
<leszek> mitya57: where can I found the newest (saucy) one ? packages.ubuntu.com seem to show no saucy packages :P
<mitya57> leszek: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/kde-workspace/saucy/files/head:/debian/patches/
<leszek> thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-31
<robotdevil> can anyone tell me if the manual partitioning bug that crashes the installer in kubuntu 13.04 fixed
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-01
<TheLordOfTime> What priority do debian policy violation bugs get?
<TheLordOfTime> for universe packages
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray_:  do you know what priority that "Debian Policy Violation" bugs get in ubuntu, if any?
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: I'd check with the ubuntu archive team
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  okay, where would I contact them?  I ask because the issue needs fixing with a packaging change, and I plan on hammering that out where possible, but... the bug itself needs a priority set (Debian set it as serious in their BTS)
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1206878
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1206878 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Configuration should be purged only in nginx-common" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  can you approve Precise nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1206878 ?  That affects the version in Precise, and I'm waiting to hear back if other versions are impacted.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1206878 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Configuration should be purged only in nginx-common" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-02
<gQuigs1> did I do everything right with my fix for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1003296
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1003296 in samba (Ubuntu Precise) "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in _pam_winbind_change_pwd() when password is expiring" [High,In progress]
<gQuigs1> is this the right place to track it's progress; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=samba
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-03
<Rosco2> I have a bug with a an Ubuntu task that can be deleted by Bug Control: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1009807
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1009807 in Linux Mint "JavaEmbeddedFrame in Cinnamon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ampelbein> Rosco2: Deleted the ubuntu task
<Rosco2> Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-04
<Noskcaj> Can someone mark bug 1171587 as won't fix?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1171587 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "update to GTK 3.9 and the issues to resolve for it" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171587
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-29
<pwaller> Does anyone how I can run apport-collect but check that the output doesn't contain company secrets?
<rbasak> pwaller: according to apport-collect(1) and apport-cli(1), you can use --save, check the results manually, and then use --crash-file to upload.
<rbasak> pwaller: I'm not familiar with this though. Best to test first to be sure.
<pwaller> rbasak: odd, apport-collect -h doesn't suggest it will do anything :(
<pwaller> (I mean it isn't listed)
<pwaller> But thanks, I'll try that!
<pwaller> rbasak: unfortunately that only applies to apport-cli, which doesn't do anything unless you have .crash files around
<rbasak> pwaller: apport-collect(1) says that --save works with it.
<rbasak> pwaller: is that incorrect?
<pwaller> rbasak: that manpage applies to both apport-collect and apport-cli
<pwaller> it doesn't work with apport-collect (no such option --save)
<rbasak> pwaller: oh, OK. Sorry. You have a reasonable use case, IMHO. File a bug if there's not one there already?
<Guest24417> Hey guys, I'm in the process of reporting this bug which makes it so that, after coming out of sleep, my keyboard input is sent to whatever program was open before I put the computer to sleep, rather than to the password screen. So, if I was gchatting before putting my computer to sleep, and I type in my password and hit enter, then my password gets sent to the person I was chatting with. I'm reporting this as a 'screen locking 
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-30
<tlyu> could someone please triage 1347147? i think it deserves at least "High" importance and to target Utopic and Trusty
<rbasak> tlyu: I saw that, but am not sure of the importance. How common is it? Are krb5 KDC slave operators likely to hit it in practice?
<rbasak> tlyu: besides that, krb5-kdc is in universe. What are you hoping will happen if the importance field is set?
<rbasak> tlyu: what we really need is someone to find and assess the fix (I can see progress being made there) and to submit debdiffs to the sponsorship queue.
<rbasak> I agree with the Trusty task though, but I don't think I have permission to add that, sorry.
<tlyu> rbasak: it's actually more general than just slaves.  an admin of a realm with more than a few hundred principals can run into the bug and encounter an infinite loop condition when modifying the database
<rbasak> tlyu: how likely is it that this will happen in practice?
<tlyu> most sites i know that run Kerberos have tens if not hundreds of thousands of principals
<rbasak> Right, but only 3 people are affected by this bug?
<tlyu> it's not easy to debug, and the bug is maybe a week old
<tlyu> also KDC operators tend to be conservative about updating software
<rbasak> tlyu: I've commented on the bug. I appreciate the work that's already gone into this issue.
<rbasak> tlyu: Importance doesn't really matter here. What matters is that developers can do the right things to get the fix landed. I've subscribed to the bug and so if we can get my questions answered we can just get the fixes landed.
<tlyu> we (upstream) will probably take the approach of having a Debian package uploaded that contains the fix/workaround, which might be the easier way to get it into Utopic
<rbasak> tlyu: that's fine and completely acceptable. Though krb5 currently has a delta, so someone will need to manually merge any new Debian uploads into Ubuntu.
<rbasak> tlyu: Ubuntu's SRU policy is to require Utopic fixed first, so that users don't get a regression after taking a Trusty SRU.
<rbasak> tlyu: so if we want this landed in Trusty quickly, it may be better to temporarily fix Utopic with a cherry-pick directly to Utopic.
<rbasak> tlyu: I'd like to help you with fixing Ubuntu and I appreciate your efforts. I'm happy to champion your patches as long as I know what I'm landing so as to meet our requirements (mainly about avoiding regressions).
<rbasak> tlyu: particularly when fixes are sanctioned by upstream.
<tlyu> rbasak: do you consider the current test case (comment #1) inadequate?
<rbasak> tlyu: I'm sorry. That test case is fine. I missed it when writing my comment.
<tlyu> rbasak: thanks for all your help.  we'll work on supplying the needed information
<rbasak> tlyu: no problem - thank you for caring for the packages in Ubuntu. It's a little difficult from my end - we're not so familiar with the individual packages and so don't have the confidence in taking patches that you might have.
<rbasak> tlyu: OTOH, we value upstreams' opinions highly. Might be worth identifying yourself in bugs for this reason.
<rbasak> tlyu: as long as we don't think we'll get users yelling us, we do want to fix things :)
<rbasak> yelling at us
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-31
<eivar> hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-01
<frybye> Hi - I am using mainline newest kernel 3.15 - how can I use the automated bug reporting?
<frybye> manual bug reporting is way way beyond me - I don't have the background knowledge to do that stuff..
<belkinsa_> Hello, is the Remote Deskstop via Ubuntu SSO still possible?  If not, there is a bug in the desktop docs that I will report.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-02
<frybye> Hi I am using the mainline kernel 3.15 and get notification that there is a system-app fault.. how can I use/re-direct the automated bug-reporting system to use it with the mainline kernel?
<frybye> I don't have the background knowledge needed to make a manual bug report..
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-03
<j_f-f> Hello.
<penguin42> hey
<j_f-f> Why is the bug 1293144 closed with "Fix Released" without any bugfix in trusty?
<ubot5> bug 1293144 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution crashes with SIGSEGV in folder_tree_maybe_expand_row() when creating new folder" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293144
<penguin42> so that would need an SRU for an older release?
 * penguin42 reads
<penguin42> j_f-f: OK, so let me just understand this...
<penguin42> j_f-f: The bug was reported on an older version, but it turns out it's fixed on the newer version - but no one actually knows what fixed it?
<penguin42> j_f-f: Am I reading that right?
<j_f-f> penguin42:If you mean the trusty version is old  yes
<penguin42> j_f-f: But I'm right in reading that no one actually knows what the fix is?
<j_f-f> penguin42: No there is a bug fix on upstream
<penguin42> j_f-f: Ah ok
<penguin42> j_f-f: OK, so they're right to mark as 'fixed released' - but it can still get fixed in older releases
<penguin42> j_f-f: But it does need marking for SRU
<penguin42> j_f-f: Since you seem to know the bug, can you follow procedure https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<penguin42> j_f-f: I've nominated for trusty - but someone who knows the bug needs to fix it up according to the information shown there
<j_f-f> penguin42: ok. But I think thats not the right way. With "Fix released" the bug looks like as done.
<j_f-f> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> j_f-f: It is the right way, you're misunderstanding launchpad
<penguin42> j_f-f: If the nomination thing works it'll show another task on the same bug for Trusty and that will be in New, even though the existing task is at fixed released
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-28
<Mikaela> Hi, I am having trouble with Ubuntu 15.04 and Firefox. Always when I go to aliexpress.com and spend some time there, Xorg crashes and I am sent back to login screen (sddm). This has happened at least three times and only on the last time Apport succeeded at uploading backtrace and whatever it was doing. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1479009
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1479009 not found
<Mikaela> Shortly after reporting that, Apport emailed me that my bug report is invalid, because my system is not up-to-date while it is and it complains about missing debug symbols for libevdev2 and libxshmfence1 as you can see. However there are no debug packages in Ubuntu repositories that I can see. My sources.lsit is http://sprunge.us/eNFQ
<Mikaela> What should I do?
<Mikaela> oh, yes, because it's marked as private, but I assume there is someone here who has access to it anyway
<TJ-> Mikaela: "#9  __memmove_ssse3 () at ../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/memcpy-ssse3.S:1384"
<Mikaela> that says nothing to me
<TJ-> Mikaela: it's the point in the stacktrace that appears to have caused the abort... I've seen that myself, too
<Mikaela> I see
<TJ-> It looks like the apport retracer has missed some debug symbol packages
<teward> or they weren't installed
<teward> therefore skipped
<TJ-> the retracer should install the relevant packages though
<Mikaela> but those two packages don't exist, as far as I am aware they should be called as libevdev2-dbg and libxshmfence1-dbg, but if you apt-cache search without the -dbg you are only going to find those two packages, no dbg packages or anything else
<TJ-> Mikaela: they're ddebs
<teward> TJ-: true... that's odd...
<TJ-> apt-cache search -n libxshmfence1-dbgsym
<TJ-> libxshmfence1-dbgsym - debug symbols for package libxshmfence1
<Mikaela> I am not sure what those are as I haven't heard that word earlier
<Mikaela> and that command returns nothing for me
<TJ-> I've checked there's no private info, and reassigned it public bug #1479009
<ubot5> bug 1479009 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT when browsing aliexpress.com with Firefox" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479009
<TJ-> Mikaela: You'd need the ddebs repo in apt's sources
<Mikaela> I see. Should I find those somehow and then reproduce the bug and hope apport wants to send information again?
<TJ-> You might be able to capture a local stacktrace next time if you use them. This is my config (for trusty), amend it for vivid and the "apt-get update" then install the appropriate debug symbol packages that match the installed binary packages - debug packages end with -dbgsym
<TJ-> Mikaela: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11954239/
<Mikaela> Thanks, I will take a look. What do I do when apport detects something, just open a new bug or can I tell it to send attachments to that one?
<TJ-> use the same bug report
<Mikaela> How? It always wants to open a new bug for me
<tarpman> Mikaela: I could be wrong, but I don't believe "no debug symbol package found for libfoo" means you need to install the debug package on your own computer
<tarpman> Mikaela: rather, the apport-retrace service (which runs off in the cloud somewhere) couldn't find a debug package matching the package and version you have installed
<tarpman> Mikaela: hence the recommendation to check that those packages are up to date and come from the ubuntu archive (and not for example a ppa or such)
<TJ-> tarpman: Correct, but if the -dbgsym is installed locally the local apport will generate its own stacktrace
<tarpman> TJ-: neat, wasn't aware of that.
<TJ-> tarpman: version's match what is in the archive, too
<TJ-> tarpman: I seem to collect the -dbgsym packages and it helps a lot locally tracking down bugs
<Mikaela> I don't have proposed enabled, so I probably don't need to enable ddebs for it?
<TJ-> Mikaela: correct
<Mikaela> E: Unable to locate package libevdev2-dbgsym
<Mikaela> E: Unable to locate package libxshmfence1-dbgsym
<Mikaela> I have enabled the repository and "apt-cache search dbgsym" brings flood of results.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-29
<Tomin> Hi, I just filled this bug report at work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1479267
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479267 in cups (Ubuntu) "Brother MFC-L8650CDW cuts top of the page " [Undecided,New]
<Tomin> Seems like there is a regression in some recent version of cups
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-31
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I want to join the Bug Squad team
<ovidiu-florin> I'm part of the Kubuntu project, and I want to reply, or edit some bug reports.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: anyone can do that, only a few actions are restricted to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<ovidiu-florin> That sould be an online form that I could fill
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-01
<hggdh> ovidiu-florin: there is no need to fill out ny form to join the bugsquad
<hggdh> ovidiu-florin: or, perhaps, what you really want is BugControl...
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-02
<hjd> Hi all
<penguin42> hey
<hjd> I'm sitting here looking at bug 1260484, bug 1357728 and bug 1432417. These three all seem to be similar/same, does it seem reasonable to mark two of them as duplicates of the first one?
<ubot5> bug 1260484 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic - German - Translation missing for pkexec dialog" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260484
<ubot5> bug 1357728 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "problem in authentication window that displays text in english, even with the correct translations." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357728
<ubot5> bug 1432417 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Hi !" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432417
<penguin42> yes, looks like it to me
<hjd> penguin42: Ok, thanks :)
<penguin42> wrangling dupes is quite useful - you can often find lots at once
<hjd> Indeed, I think a single bug report affecting 20 people says a lot more than 12 separate ones... :)
<penguin42> yes
<hjd> Another thing, I realize it's the middle of summer, but I remember it being more discussions in this channel.
<hjd> Are people hanging out somewhere else, or  are they just quiet in the background? :)
<penguin42> yes, most of the channels seem to be quieter these days :-(
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-02
<halme> want to work on  small bugs
<halme> is anyone there
<halme> ...
<halme> want to /join
<Pici> sorry, looks like things are just not busy right now.
<Pici> (also , I don't do bug fixing myself, so I think you'll just need to wait for someone else to show up)
<Pici> this *might* be updated, but I'm not sure:
<Pici> !bitesize
<ubot5> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-07
<padv> Can somebody mark the linux-goldfish part to Confirmed in LP:#1256822
<padv> LP #1256822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux*-tools-*" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
<padv> #1256822
<padv> Can somebody set status of linux-goldfish part to Confirmed in LP #1256822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux*-tools-*" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-06
<ouroumov_> Hello. Can someone set importance for Bug #1047384 to "High" as per Bugs/Importance guidelines? Thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-30
<bdmurray> gf2: Hi, you saw my notes about the crashs from the Error Tracker right?
<gf2> Hi Bd. I didn't realize you were in. :) I was hoping to ask you a few questions. Do you have time?
<bdmurray> Yes, its Brian by the way.
<gf2> Thanks Brian. I wasn't sure if we could use first names here. My name is Glady.
<gf2> Kovid Goyal won't touch any bug that is using an older version of calibre. He says it has to be the latest version from his website (manually installed) or he won't touch it.  I have a similar response from the Tbunderbird people. But it's always a catch up game. The distro is never going to have the latest.
<rbasak> Some upstreams hold that opinion.
<rbasak> It's fundamentally at odds with the policies of many distributions. And users use those distributions at least in part because they align with distribution policies.
<gf2> a circle, Robbie :)
<rbasak> Usually though we try to reproduce bugs on current upstream releases before forwarding to them.
<gf2> I did that with a couple of TBird bugs and all they said was, is it still a problem in version 60? (their latest)
<rbasak> It's the same with Debian - if filing a bug in Debian, I test against a Debian release first and frame the bug report in terms of Debian. No need to hide its real origin or anything; it's just easier for upstreams to handle their reports that way.
<gf2> So, I should test it in the latest and then, if still a problem, report it upstream?
<rbasak> Right
<gf2> And if it is not a problem with the latest version, I should ask the user to wait until the latest comes out?
<gf2> (sorry if I keep asking similar questions)
<gf2> (still learning)
<rbasak> If it is confirmed as a problem in an Ubuntu release, but you cannot reproduce the problem upstream, then there are a few possibilities.
<rbasak> First, the bug is probably Triaged because the report is validated and it's clear what the problem is.
<rbasak> It's possible that the problem has been fixed but wasn't yet fixed in the affected Ubuntu releases.
<rbasak> In that case the user can wait for a new release, and/or an Ubuntu developer can try to backport the fix. For stable Ubuntu releases, that's subject to SRU policy.
<rbasak> It's also possible that the bug has been introduced in the act of packaging it, in which case waiting for the fix will be futile for the user.
<rbasak> Whichever way the bug will have been accurately triaged assuming the findings are documented there.
<gf2> ok
<rbasak> This kind of thing generally depends on how far volunteers want to go, and/or are able to go.
<rbasak> Does that help?
<rbasak> Don't worry about asking questions. You're asking good questions :)
<gf2> I remember you telling me about the backporting. I have been working on New and Undecided bugs so far. So, no documentation has been done on them.
<gf2> I figure I should...
<gf2> have two versions installed - the original from the distro (with regular updates) and ..
<gf2> and, in a virtual machine or different partition, the latest and greatest, manually installed.
<gf2> On the latest and greatest, should I also be using Ubuntu daily builds?
<bdmurray> Just updating regularly will get you the same thing
<rbasak> Nowadays I tend to update my machine less often, but use containers and things for testing far more often.
<gf2> I am not familiar with containers. Can you direct me to a wiki on how to install them?
<rbasak> I usually try (but fail) to move my laptop up to the development release after beta1. I keep my desktop machine the same though.
<gf2> I am familiar with dual booting and have left room on my drive for testing partitions. But containers are new to me.
<rbasak> https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/ maybe
<gf2> ok, thanks, Robie. I will look at that.
<gf2> Another question: I have finished all the old new-undecided tickets for Thunderbird and synaptic. Any recommendations for another package for me to clear the old unaddressed tickets?
<gf2> Or shoudl I go back and clear up the other older tickets from TBird (not new, not undecided)?
<bdmurray> I'd work on software that interests you or that you use a lot e.g. calibre
<gf2> yes, I use Calibre every day :)
<gf2> I have gone through most of those tickets too. :)
<gf2> Another question: I have sometimes found tickets that have been at incomplete status for years and they never got "deleted"  Is there a circumstance where the incomplete status does not delete the ticket after 60days?
<rbasak> There are some criteria. Detailed here: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Expiry?
<bdmurray> gf2: Yes ^^ that sounds right
<gf2> Super! I'll read that.  Another question...
<gf2> On those automated error messages that come from  errors.ubuntu.com   (eg.    https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1587570)  the title keeps going way off to the right. It makes it hard to push the "Post comment" button while using my cell phone, for some reason.  Is there a reason it goes off the right like that. Is it because it is one long unbroken sentence?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1587570 in calibre (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/ebook-viewer:11:QNetworkConfigurationManagerPrivate::pollEngines:QNetworkConfigurationManagerPrivate::qt_static_metacall:QMetaObject::activate:QMetaObject::activate:QTimer::timeout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> I guess so.
<rbasak> That looks like a UX issue on Launchpad to me.
<rbasak> It might be worth a bug report against Launchpad itself.
<gf2> I can push the button but only after changing landscape to portrait and back, so I am able to do it. So, where do I file a bug to launchpad?
<gf2> Also only on my phone, the post comment button disappears when I paste a long comment in the comment box. I again switch between landscape and portrait view to get the button to show up again.
<bdmurray> bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gf2> Or it could be just my phone :)  Another question: am I able to access the " https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/..." site? Or is that a bug team area?
<gf2> Thanks for the link Brian!
<bdmurray> errors.ubuntu.com is generally for developers
<gf2> OK, just checking if I should be using my regular login for that or something.  Thanks guys! I can't think of anything else right now to ask. Thanks for your patience! :)
<gf2> Have a great night/day/evening/morning   ??  :D
<rbasak> gf2: thank you for helping out!
<gf2> No problem - I am learning a lot :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-01
<cncr04s17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cncr04s17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cncr04s17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cncr04s17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Shanmugamp723> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shanmugamp723> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shanmugamp723> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Shanmugamp723> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<beuker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beuker> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<beuker> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<beuker> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Char0n> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Char0n> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Char0n> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Char0n> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fsamareanu21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fsamareanu21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fsamareanu21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fsamareanu21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<L23529> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L23529> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L23529> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<L23529> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gf2> is this spam?
<mcspud4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mcspud4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mcspud4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mcspud4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gf2> Brian, is this spam coming through? Someone keeps logging on under a different ID and posting the same few messages
<cyberzeus13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cyberzeus13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cyberzeus13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cyberzeus13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Caraway26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Caraway26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Caraway26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Caraway26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<slackjeff> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<slackjeff> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<slackjeff> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<slackjeff> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaniini_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaniini_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaniini_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaniini_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<AbbeyRipstra7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AbbeyRipstra7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<AbbeyRipstra7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<AbbeyRipstra7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<We> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<We> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<We> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<We> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<johnny568> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johnny568> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<johnny568> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<johnny568> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-02
<GigabytePro26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GigabytePro26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GigabytePro26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GigabytePro26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-03
<pathfinder5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pathfinder5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pathfinder5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pathfinder5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Geeky_Bear> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Geeky_Bear> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Geeky_Bear> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Geeky_Bear> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ckeltz25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ckeltz25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ckeltz25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ckeltz25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Inception> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Inception> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Inception> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Inception> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aaron7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aaron7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aaron7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aaron7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Whooa21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Whooa21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Whooa21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Whooa21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<By> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<By> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<By> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<By> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ghoti14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ghoti14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ghoti14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ghoti14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TingPing16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TingPing16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TingPing16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TingPing16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mappum> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mappum> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mappum> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mappum> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cooled> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cooled> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cooled> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cooled> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<phuzion7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phuzion7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<phuzion7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<phuzion7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ahasenack> hi, could someone please accept my samba X and T nominations in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1583324 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1583324 in samba (Ubuntu) "Samba won't start when an include statement in smb.conf has a variable substitution " [Medium,In progress]
<cats29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cats29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cats29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cats29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cats29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nhandler5> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nhandler5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nhandler5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nhandler5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nhandler5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hggdh> ahasenack: accepted
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-08-04
<justyns> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<justyns> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justyns> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justyns> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justyns> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ahasenack> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> ahasenack: yw
<gf2> Hello, just two days ago I started getting this buddy IRP listing show up on my Pidgin screen called "frigg".  I didn't sign up for it. Does this happen to anyone else?
<hggdh> gf2: I am sorry, but I have no idea of what you are talking about
